# ,  / > Icom >  IC-7300

## RA3DEM

IC-7300,  ,   -  (!!!) ,   "" ,     "" .

http://www.cqdx.ru/ham/new-equipment...z-transceiver/

https://youtu.be/TYo8JD8KkmM

    2015.
  150000,  ..   1200

----------


## Serg

,             ...
     ,      -  ?

----------


## rx9cim

> 150000, ..   1200


.     ?       ,   .

----------


## rn9aaa

. http://www.icomdirect.jp/new/IC-7300.pdf
   1200     .

----------


## SVd2004

3 

IC-7300 100W
IC-7300M 50W
IC-7300S 10W

 ,       .

----------


## UR5LAM

> 


  ?

----------


## rx9cim

.       .      - ,  ?

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

, FT-991 



> Circuit Type: Triple-Conversion Superheterodyne: SSB/CW/AM 
> Double-Conversion Superheterodyne: FM/C4FM

----------


## Integral

.

----------


## UR4MJK

> -1?  5000$


     .   DDC -   IC  MB.      ,       ,    -

----------


## R5ZQ

,      .  - .

----------

ua3rmb

----------

LY1SD

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

?    ...
 :
dsp - IC-7200 (Blackfin),   -  (     ?).

----------


## UC8U

.

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## UA8U

> ,     ...      DSP ,      ,    -    ,    FPGA -   .


         .    IC-756XXX,      "" PRO-3?  .      ,   ....     ,  ,     SDR,      .  ,    ,       / .    .....  . ,    ""   ICOM.  ICOM- .     ,   YAESU  KENWOOD       ,  ICOM "   ".      ...... . ICOM,!




> .


 ,      .




> DDC -   IC  MB.


  :Smile: .  ,    MB-1  IC-7300,   .

----------

Serg

----------


## UA8U

,   ...... ,    ? (      )?

----------


## UA8U

> - IC775   IC703


    703-    :Smile: .     7300.




> 


 ",  " (). :Smile: 




> ,        DDC  ,    (IMHO) ,        ...


  " ",  7500, 7900...  PRO (PRO2, PRO3).

----------


## UA9AU

> IC-7300 = IC-703


  IC756...  ,     , !  ,      ,   ,,    ..   !  \ .  ,   20-30          ,    !

----------

R5AU

----------


## R5AU

> ic703  ic7000. 
>  ic7300     ic73x


  ,    ic7000 = ic703+144+432+    + 

     ,       HW\SW

----------

Canaris, Eugene163, R5AU, rn6xc, , 1

----------


## UA6AA

.       vac   .   .

----------


## R5AU

> ....   .


  ,    , "   "



   ic703  ic756   -

----------


## UA6AA

?  -      .     ...    .         ...      ...

----------


## UA6AA

.    .

----------


## UA8U

> .


 ,         ,       .,      (   )      .

----------


## UA6AA

:Smile: 
    .    ?

----------

Bratelly

----------


## UA8U

> 


       1200$          "   ".     "  ",   .

----------

Eugene163, rn6xc, Serg, UR4MJK

----------

R5AU

----------


## sgk

> ,ICOM   ,   .


  IC-7300        . ?

----------

R5AU

----------

ua3rmb, UR4MJK

----------

> ,     .


    ,     10 .

----------

gera, R3WAO

----------


## R5AU

, " ",      -   All-in-One

http://www.woodboxradio.com/DUO.html

   -          ()

    -     ,      ,

----------


## R5AU

> IC-7300        . ?


,     ""      - Phase Noise(dbc/hz) *RF Atten 5db

*

----------

R5AU

----------


## Eugene163

> -         ,


   ,  !

----------

R5AU

----------


## UR5TM

.       ,  ,        ,       (     )      ,      .     7300PRO      ,     ....

----------


## UR5TM

:Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

> 


   SunSDR2    Windows 10 (     ).  ,   100  (    :Smile: ) .  ::::

----------


## R5AU

> .....


 ,                     5-10        //    ..
     , .....        ""   ..

----------

UT4LW

----------


## Serg

,      703-?

        -  , ..  718,746  ..  50  10   -    ,                .               .

----------

.                :Smile:

----------


## UC8U

> = 80?


  . ..   .   12 ??   .

----------

RU4SS

----------


## UA6AA

-   :     ddc  . - ""     :Smile: 
    ...

----------


## sgk

> ,     ,  .       ,    .


 -    ICOM.        ,      .   
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...9&d=1296205753
   ICOM,    .     .
P. S.
  ,       .

----------


## R5ZQ

> -    ICOM.        ,      .   
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...9&d=1296205753
>    ICOM,    .     .


,   .    ,    ,       - 2.     , ,   . ,          (   ),   .

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UA8U

> SunSDR2    Windows 10


   : HLA-150 + . .   100W    .

*  8 ():*




> USB ,   ,     USB  Audio


   "  ",       .

----------


## UA8U

> ,       .


    .

----------


## UA8U

> ICOM ,         DDC            .


    ,    . ,               ARRL, Sherwood, Piter Hart ...





> ,   .


              .   ,    .

----------


## UA8U

> DDC





> ARRL, Sherwood, Piter Hart ...


          ICOM. " ,  " ().

----------


## UA8U

> ,   .


  ,  ,  .

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## Eugene163

> Windows 10


    Windows 7  ?

----------


## UA8U

> ,   -,     (  UA8U) -   IC-7300.


    IC-7300 , SS-2  ZS-1  MB-1       :Smile: .




> .        ,  ,      , ,     .


    ()   -,      ?

----------


## UR4MJK

> .


 ,     ,    )   )
           ,

----------


## UR5LAM

c   ,  on-line     ,
   ,     ,    on-line sdr 
    ...

----------

Serg, ua4alt

----------


## rn6xc

> -1    ...


!   ,         ::::  ?    1 ,  7300      :Shocked:

----------

UT4LW

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UT4LW

.     ,  ,    ?    .    ,   .   80         ?




> 


    ,  IC-7851....

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UA8U

> 80     130    500 , ,       ,    MB-1   150 .


    ?   ?





> ,    .
> ,     .


      " Flex-6700".       ?




> ? ,  ...


  ""     .      ....   "  ",  ".....".    .

----------

ua3rmb, UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> " Flex-6700".


 Flex-6700. :Cool: 





> ?


      .     ,      -143 .    +2 . 

 - 145 . 5  . :Embarassed:    80   IC-7300 -   .... -,   3       . :Shocked: 
    - "" ... ::::

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UT4LW

> MB-1  IC-7300?


   SunSDR2-PRO,   MB-1    .   80    IC-7300     .
, 80       , ,   ,  ,       .     ,   ,   - MB-1.

----------


## RN3GP

, -1, 7300.      5.8 - 5.9   -1  7300     ,      :::: ,      857  ,  .      .    ""   .

----------

Eugene163

----------

UT4UCM

----------


## Serg

> 7300.      5.8 - 5.9


         80, ..   s8-9        80...  ,     ...  :Smile:

----------

UA0SM

----------


## UN9LCW

?  IC-7300  ,   Flex 6xxx

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UA8U

> ...


    ,    .  20 -4 YAGI, 40- Inv-V.

*  9 ():*




> ,     ,


 Maestro (   Flex)  1000$. IC-7300   1200$.




> .         ,


    .... , MAESTRO  " " SDR-.

----------

RN3GP

----------


## Borin QTH

,         :Super:  ICOM     downconversion ,      !  ,    DDS   .      ""  ""    ?     ICOM. ?   .  , 100 .     100%.        ,  10-15     !    SUNSDR2  WIN10,         -    .     .  .    .      win 7  win10    .    -     .   703  7000,  7200 .   ,  ,      7650  7750.    ,    200       .  Downconversion            !

----------

Eugene163, RA4RT, RK3DMN, ua3rmb, UA9AU

----------


## RA3DEM

-  Icom, c 0  1:52  IC-7300,  0:47  1:27     : 



    IC-7300  .

----------


## UT4LW

,       S-?      6  ?

----------

rn6xc

----------

R5AU, UR4MJK

----------


## rx9cim

> , , : " ,     -  !"
> 
>   , ,  , ... "", .
>  ,  ,     Icom      ,     ,    2012-        , -  ,   ,          , ,    !
> ... , ...,   ", ",  ,  Icom,     !


     .         .   ,   ,    ,    .  ,           ,  .       .    ,     .  7300     ,         2000-3000  -         .       ,       1200,           .

    -      ,    .         ,  -  .   7300     ,    ,    .    ,           1200,         -    ,     ..



> SunSDR2,   ,    : ""!


   !           ,    .         ..    -   (    ),   .        .

----------


## SVd2004

> ICOM    "  "                   .     .


 ,   ,        ICOM.
 Microsoft        .

----------

rn6xc, Serg, UR6EA

----------


## sgk

> ,


       .     IC-7300  "   "    .        .
    ,     ,  ,        .

----------


## UA8U

"    " (). :Smile: 




> ,


      ,        :Smile:

----------


## UR6EA

> .


 ,   " "  "   ".
 Icom  -      ,  !



> ,           ,  .       .    ,     .


    ,      !
       ,  !
  (   -    , ),  ,    .
  , ""  ,    ,    .  !



> 7300     ,         2000-3000  -         .


 3000 -   !
?
 ,   ""  - 1000     .
 +  . . - 400   .
1000-400=600   .
   - 3 . ..,  !
?
 ,     100  , 900 ..
,     , , ,  - 600   .
900-600=300 ..!
, " ",          " "!
  ,      ,     !
  -   !
,  !    ,    -  ,   .! :Crying or Very sad: 
 ...,  " ",        ,    " "?

  3000 ,  ...,  !
,    ! ,  -  ,  - ... !

 ... "",   - "DDC TS-590",       !
   ICOM -   ?
! 
     !
  -  !

  -!
 - !
   - "   "!
 ""-  "/      !" :Embarassed: 






> -      ,    .         ,  -  .   7300     ,    ,    .    ,           1200,         -    ,     ..


         "".
   -      .
    SunSDR2 - "   -SOFT"!
 ,   ,  100 000    100   ? 1000   !
... 150 000    1 500   ?
 , 100   ! :Razz: 
   1200 , ,   ,       !
   ,    ! :Razz: 




> ..    -   (    ),   .        .


         ,  .
  -   Icom -  .
  - ....!
 ,  ,     .
  !

 "" ,  -   ,     ,   " "   ,   ..

    DDC ,     !
     !
     -  ,  SDR   ,  -   ,   ,   " ". 

 ,  !
       ,     "  "   ,  ,  ..     ,         ! 
   !
  746- ? !  , ?
 ,          !


 , ...  ICOM-7300   ,   ...       "-",  -  "".

*  7 ():*




> Microsoft        .


!
, ,  ...    -,    !
- , ....
 , " " -     ""   , ... :Sad: 
,  !
-...      Icom !
, !    !  !
   : "  "!

----------

RA1AFS

----------

Serg

----------


## US7IGN

1200 ..     ,  ,     .    ,     ,           .          1000  1500 ..  -    .

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UR6EA

> .


   ", "?
    !
   -   TS-590, ...   2300 , ... ,   3  " "    !
  "         ()  ."
  -  ?
,  :
http://ru.investing.com/
  ""...
  .
""       " ".
 ..   ,  ""     ..
, USD-JPY  2012  - 75 
 - 120!
     1.6  -       " "? :Sad: 



> 30  .    .


 !       " "?



> .


    ""?
 : "  ,    !"
!
,  "",    " "     !
  -  ,      ! !
...  -,       ,   !
     !
,  Icom  3000    7300,  ,  YEASU  ,   SunSDR  " "      "7300"    2000 ,  100%!
    Icom?
    ?
 ,  ... ? :Razz: 

: " -    ,   !"

 -  ,   ,         " ",     ..  ..
 ,  ,     - "", ""    "", ""...
 ,  7851   ,     800 !
 "-2108"   "-5" -  ...
        ... " "???




> +- 500 . ?


 ...
 -  ,  "   ",  ...
  !
! :Razz:

----------

rn6xc

----------

> YEASU  ,   SunSDR  " "      "7300"    2000 ,  100%!


...........  ...

----------


## rn9aaa

,        .   ,      rtl  :Smile:

----------

rn6xc

----------

UR6EA

----------

*us4el*, 
           "",  , , ,   .. ""     . 
   . . ,   .    ,  ""  / -.
    ,    .       .   (  )  ,    /        ,      . 
 ...   .       " " (   )  ..."         Windows   Linux,    --  ,       -  -    . ,         -,       ,        ."...  ..."     ... .     : ...      -  ,     CTCSS  .."       ,  ?   ?  - (),     .

----------

ua3nfi, ua3rmb, UA6AA, UR6LCK

----------


## rn9aaa

. http://www.icomuk.co.uk/getFile.asp?...18526&fFID=244

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UT4LW

> I/Q  USB


 . ((
   IQ,    ""   .   USB.

----------


## VA6AM

-    , .    .
,    ....  :Razz: 
ICOM    ,   ,     .. -   ?

----------


## UR4MJK

> , - ...


 .                 ,         ""  78     80)
    -   ,    ,  ,  ic718

----------


## Serg

> ..."     ... .     : ...      -  ,     CTCSS  .."       ,  ?   ?  - (),     .


,            ,  .
  ""     ,    -         (            ),      " ",  ,        .

----------


## US8CP

---  --   1200
   ??         
    20- 
-  3 
    -  ...

----------

UA6AA

----------


## UA8U

> 1200
>    ??         
>     20- 
> -  3


     20W  ,  100W     500$ ?   ,      50$ ( ).    :Smile: .

----------


## UA8U

> " Instead of the conventional superheterodyne system, the IC-7300 utilizes theRF direct sampling system  a first in an amateur radio transceiver.


     ? (   , IC-7300  theRF direct sampling sistem - .......)

----------


## R5AU

-   ....       7851  ..,
      ,    :  

 "" ()  ,   -

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UA8U

> " Instead of the conventional superheterodyne system, the IC-7300 utilizes theRF direct sampling system  a first in an amateur radio transceiver.


     ? (   , IC-7300  theRF direct sampling sistem - .......)



> ,     :


     ADAT    ?   .        .






> 7851  ..,


 ,  ,    (7851)?        ?

----------


## rx9cim

> ,      ...       , ...,    ,  ,      ...


    -   ,  ,   DDC.         (HiQSDR, SunSDR, QS1R, DUCSI  ).      ,   .




> ADAT    ?   .        .



 
The ADT-200A is the first amateur transceiver in the world where the  signal spectrum is fed from the antenna directly to an A/D converter and  all subsequent signal processing is done d igitally. The advantage is,  that linearity, noise and reproducability are near ideal.
The receiving portion uses a 14bit A/D converter which offers a S/N  ratio of 74dB over the half Nyquist bandwith of 36.86MHz. After the  subsequent decimation, a blocking dynamic range of 120dB will be  achieved. The ADT-200A uses the latest generation of high performance  DSP manufactured by Analog Devices Inc. capable of up to 2 billion  instructions per second leaving              room for future options.

http://www.adat.ch/p2e_adat.html

----------

R5AU, UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

> Icom      .


,   ...

----------


## UT4LW

*UA8U*, SS2,            ,    .

----------


## rx9cim

> , ,   SS ?  ZS?





> , 7300    " ".     ,   ....     . ,   ?       ,       SS-2, ZS-1, DUCSI, QS1R  ..   ....


 ic7300       ,     .   . -      .   . 
            ,       ,         .

----------

UR4MJK

----------

RK3DMN

----------


## sgk

IC-7300    DDC,           DUC  .      .

----------


## RN3GP

> ,    .


,     ,      ,    ?    ,     ?

----------


## rx9cim

> "  ".


         .     .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,     ,      ,    ?    ,     ?


 ?  7300 -  !

----------


## sgk

> "  ".


   7300-  , IC-718   "" :Razz: 



> ICOM


          .

----------

R6LAQ

----------


## RZ1ZR

> *UA8U*, SS2,            ,    .


..         ..  :Razz:

----------

> ,     :


    ? -?
   ?      ?
       ,          ?
   ,      .      -  . ,  ,       . ..   ""     ,      ,      .   ,    .
 ---  ..   .



> SS2,             ,    .


 - SS     .    ...

----------

ua3rmb, UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> ..         ..


 ?  , .    nn . ))

----------

UT4LW

----------

> 2008  QS1R


 ,  ?        ?

----------


## sgk

** 
    IC-7300    ""  .      QS1R    ,      IC-7300.     ,    .

----------


## RA1AFS

> ** 
>     IC-7300    ""  .      QS1R    ,      IC-7300.     ,    .




*QS1R*     2007   -  SDR         ADC

----------


## sgk

> 2008   60 000    .


   IC-7300       ,         DDC.        ,         ,   .  11-        .   DDC     -   
.



> ,     .


        50-           .  DDC   IC-7300      .

----------

R5AU, Serg, UT4LW

----------


## R5AU

> 1200   .        . .......   SDR .


  :!:

----------

R6LAQ, RA1AFS, RA4RT

----------


## SVd2004

> -      ..


   ,  ...
   ,   .
...

----------


## UR4MJK

.  Icom      DDC,    +         . , ,   MB-1     -  .             ,       .   DSP -   " ",      ,      ADAT.  Icom         1500  15000$,       Yaesu  Kenwood.        Elecraft'.

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UA8U

> Elecraft'.


    , .     ELECRAFT?   ,     -3     .     ,   ,   WRTC,    -3.

----------


## UA8U

> ,  , .


  ELECRAFT -   ...,   ICOM-      ,           .    . Elecraft     EE,     Icom.

----------

R5AU, UR4MJK

----------


## Serg

> ,  ""   .


    "" ,   "  **  ".
,        : I - K - Y.
 -        , , , -,   .

----------

rn6xc, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> " "     2003 ,


  : utilizes theRF direct sampling system 




> Elecraft.


     . ,    "   ,  "...

----------

rn6xc

----------


## RA3DEM

IC-7300,   

https://youtu.be/QDtxjjOSxFU

----------


## R7WA

*     2015 !   !    !..............  ................    ,    ,    ,     .* :Razz:

----------

IC-756PRO3.  IC-7300  :     (),   IC-7300PRO3  :Smile: ,   -    .
73!

----------

> IC-7851


 ?      :Smile:

----------


## R1BA

> ,  .    .


    ,          .

    2015,    , ..   .         .    ,   : http://www.radioexpert.ru/product/kv...-icom-ic-7300/

----------

UA8U

----------


## R5AU

> ,   ,   (  ). ́ (. Investments)       .


  ,           ....     ,  ?      

P.S.    25%

----------


## R4DZ

,     !

----------

aha, R7MR, ra3ajd, UC8U

----------


## R7KD

"   ....".,             .  ,    ! ,.      -  .  :Super:

----------


## R7KD

!!! ,        . 73 !

----------


## R5ZQ

,  .  .

----------


## UA3GUX

> ,  -      ? .    ?...


     ...

----------


## R7KD

IC 7300,    24 .  "  ".....,   .      .       .  !




> ,        .


  !     ,   .  "  "  , ,   , ....,   .  . 73 !!!

----------

RU7D, us4el

----------


## R5ZQ

> *R7KD*,
>       7300?


       ,  .   .

----------

ra0ay, us4el

----------


## UA6LPN

!,         ,    1250$,    ""    30  37500,  ,           ...
  ,  $$$$    ,   ... $$$$.     SDR,   ,        - ...     200$ (Afedri 4Z5LV -    ...).      ???

----------


## VA6AM

> ! icom    DUC/DDC    ~15000$ !


   ,  
        ,     :Razz:

----------


## R5ZQ

> !,         ,    1250$,    ""    30  37500,  ,           ...
>   ,  $$$$    ,   ... $$$$.     SDR,   ,        - ...     200$ (Afedri 4Z5LV -    ...).      ???


   ,  , SDR           .     ,   .    FLEX    -   , . FLEX-3000   2000    ,- 100000 .    ,. ALINCO     SDR,       .    9        , .         ,   .

----------


## R5ZQ

> SDR -   ... (Afedri, SunSdr2)          1500-2000$


       ,    .  ,   .  7300     .

----------


## R5ZQ

> -.   , 14/16 bit?  ? ...


   ,. . ,  .

----------


## UR5TM

.    ,       1500 .   ,        ?

----------


## R5ZQ

99990    .     ,    .   - 2016 .

----------


## RN3GP

> 99990


30 000      USA.

----------


## RN3GP

> 


    ,       ,   . :Super:

----------


## un7edg

1500.    1200-1300+.          IC-7100.

----------


## UN9LCW

,      !

----------


## R7WA

*Icom IC-7300 /50/70  , 100. , ......... !* *99900 .*

----------


## UR5TM

,      ,    7300PRO.   ,           ,    .

----------

rn6xc

----------

> ,


  ...
     ?  ,     756proIII     76-77-7800?    ,  ,            ?   proIII    ,          ...  ...          ?     ,     - ...    ft-2000 .  ,     . ,   .  ,   .  ?      .   .      .     (?),     ,   .      .

----------

R6CW_Alex, ra0ay, UA8U

----------

> .


    !
     .
   ,              ?
  FT-840.
 , ,    !
, .
?   .
       ...
 -    ,     ?
   !
Icom ,   .
 :!:

----------

> , Flex 3000


    !  .    ""  . 7300   ,         .       .       SDR ,     .
   .  ,    . 
       . ex UA9QCX.  ,  .       .        ,  25    .        .    . ft-2000, ft-857d, elecraft k-2, SDR .   ,          SDR.  !       :         .   ,         .    .  ,    :Smile: !

----------

UA8U

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

> Free Shipping.


 For US orders ONLY...

----------

> For US orders ONLY...


 .       ""     .  ,       "ADD TO CART",     UR   :      .

----------


## RA3DEM

http://www.icom.co.jp/products/amateur/topics/ic-7300/

  .   .   .

----------


## RZ1ZR

,  ?       7   :Razz:

----------


## R6YY

,  IC-7300        2016   140000  = $1137.

----------


## rx9cim

-   .      :Smile:

----------

4l1ma

----------


## labuda51

ICOM      -  IC-R75DDC.           .           .

----------

UA8U

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

Henry Radio    , : "  ".  : " ". ,  ...

----------


## aVa

> .


<- http://gbantennes.com/icom-ic7300-sd...mhz-p-769.html

----------


## Kia2700d

16      :Super:

----------


## Kia2700d

> 40   .


     :(

----------

RW4FD

----------


## R9FAO

> 40   .


      ...    "".

----------

labuda51

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> 400     ..


 400     :Smile:

----------


## Kia2700d

> http://www.icom.co.jp/products/amate...ation/ic-7300/


Опять ни слова о параметрах ацп. Кот в мешке пока что

----------

UA8U, yl2gl

----------


## Serg

*USB* terminal (CI-V, audio, *IF output*) 

  ,     -?

----------


## UR3IQO

> 


    ?      ,     ?




> I/Q


        -  ,       36   +-10,  - .

----------


## UR7TU

IP-    RS-BA1 (). ( )     .          .

----------


## R5AU

To: UR3IQO
 ,      ,  
   -          

  IF =36kHz,  Serg     ,,   ,

----------


## Serg

> IF =36kHz,


,    IF   USB  ...            "" IF-.             3-4..

      ,      .

----------


## UB1ACT

ICOM IC-7300

----------

RK3DMN, RN3GP, UA8U

----------


## RN3GP

-  ,  EE ""   -1  5  .      SunSDR2 PRO.

----------

RK3DMN

----------


## RN3GP

> 


Hilberling PT-8000.
      , ,          ,      (,   :::: ).
 . ::

----------


## UA6AA

?     ?
   ?

----------


## UR3IQO

> 16,   ,


  -

----------


## UA6AA

7100  7200 -   .
      - ?

----------

UA8U

----------


## RA3BA

, ,  ! ,   ,        ?

----------

UA8U

----------

ra0ay

----------


## R5ZQ

> *UA6AA*,  ARRL             .
>    3 : http://www.ok2kkw.com/xyz/om3w/k3_si...ynthesizer.jpg
> 
> ,    ,  ,        7300.


     (ARRL  ),        .    .

----------

DerBear

----------


## ub6agd

!

----------

DerBear

----------


## UR5TM

?   ?

----------

,   , ?
  !

----------


## R4DZ

> , ,    .       -  ICOM 7300.


       ! :Razz:

----------


## ua0km

,   ,     TRX      Alteta,     . . .          Ham radio.    ?

----------

,     ,   AD,        .        .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UR3IQO

> .


  AD6620    (  )   KD7O,   -  .      ,    .

----------



----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

lm97593 -      ( ) -   I2S,    .    12- 65 .   SDR Andrus.    ()   .
http://www.satrian.com/p/sdr-mk15-andrus.html
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm97593.pdf

:    FPGA. ,      - .      . ,    ""  -        .

----------

> - .      .


    ,   ,          BGA  ,      .    FPGA   QFP ?

----------

*LM97593 -* 
 1 
=10'940


.
   ...

AD6620 - 2547 ...

EP4CE22E22I7N -  1 
=1'769


....

----------

,    ...
* FPGA.*   -  ,    ,    ...

----------


## R5ZQ

.    ,   .

----------

rn6xc

----------

UA3VBD, UA8U

----------


## rn6xc

> .    ,   .


  100    . ,      ,     .

----------


## RA1WU

?  :Wink:

----------


## rolin

> - 2.4   -6dB  3.4(!!)  -40dB  SSB, 500 /700   CW    . 
>    .


    ?    !  ,    SDR         .
  7300 -  SDR !   .
  !

----------

UA8U

----------

UA8U

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

> ! ...
>  7300 -  SDR !   .


  .   -  ,  ...   , ,  ,      , ,     ,         1 ...?

----------


## rx9cim

- 2.4   -6dB  3.4(!!)  -40dB  SSB, 500 /700   CW    .

   ,  .         .    =1,4 ,    -60  1,6 .      =1,2   200   -6  -60,   -   ,   .
          ,     .    ?
          .              -    ,     "".
   .

----------


## rx9cim

,       .     - ,   -     .        ,       :Smile: , SDR    .

----------


## Serg

> ,     .    ?


  _ _ -               ,   .




> .


     Icom - .  ,    -   2.0,    - .

----------


## yl2gl

.  Flex   Maestro  Flex 6000  ? ,   !

----------


## R5ZQ

> .
>   ,  ,  ,   .


     ,    .

----------

yl2gl

----------


## yl2gl

> .


     Icom  -  .         .
,   ,   IC-7300         .

----------

Serg

----------


## Serg

> KENWOOD   YAESU   ?


   .  FT-5000          ,         ...  :    : 
   -   ,         sdr.

 -      ,      DDC,        77-7800. "  " ().   7300 -    ,   -  "IC-718 21 ".      ,   -!

----------


## us4el

*Vit51*,....    ""    DX ?  ---.   SDR, -  , , ,   ..       (- ) ""-  ...!

----------

UA8U

----------


## R7KD

,  FLEX,  24".   - power sdr .        ,  IC 7300., ,  .       FLEX 3000  IC - 7100.  .

----------

us4el

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,     .
> ...
>      ,


     .      ,        SSB   ,   ,   .   ,  ,         .      ,        , ,     .    ,      -   .

----------

Kia2700d, UA8U

----------


## R6YY

*IC-7300 manual* 
   .     .

----------


## UT4LW

** ,
     ,     IC-7300        ?  :Shocked:

----------

*UT4LW*
,      .        .

----------


## RA1WU

> ( ),   ,    dual watch.


 ?  ?       . :Super:

----------

R5ZQ

----------

UA6LPN

----------


## UT4LW

> ?  ?


,   ,   :



> ICOM


 IC-7300  ,   SDR    ,     -   . :Rolling Eyes: 



> .


,   100%!      !  ,    IC-7300      .      :   ,   IC-7850...

----------

rn6xc, Serg, UA3GUX, UA6LPN, yl2gl

----------


## R5ZQ

> IC-7300  ,   SDR    ,     -   .


       SDR.    -KENWOOD,YAESU.     SDR   ,   100     120  .    ,    .        .  7300         .

*  9 ():*




> .         .


    ,          .   ,      ,  KPA 500  ATU KAT 500.  ,    .

----------

R6YY, rn6xc

----------


## RO5D

> SDR ( , IQ


     ?
          ...
         ...




> , ,  , ..       .


       ....

----------

rn6xc, yl2gl

----------


## sgk

"" IC-7300   DDC/DUC         ,     .  



> ...
>          ...


         -3,     ,         ,  ,  SDR .       "".       -        .

----------

R6YY, RA1WU, UA3GUX

----------


## sgk

> ...
>    - ...


   SDR.  ,      ,     . :Razz:  
   IC-7300   ,     " ".

----------


## VA6AM

> . SDR     , .      ICOM 7300.


    ,   SDR,    :Razz:

----------


## VA6AM

,         ...     .
     ,. , , NR, NB...   .
     ,            .
   ,   ,   ,     :Razz: .

----------


## US7IGN

> ,         ...     .


  ,   ,    , ,  ...

----------


## VA6AM

> ,   ,    , ,  ...


   ,   ...  
    ,    
...   :Razz: 




> .   .


          ,     .

----------

RU4SS

----------


## VA6AM

> .  ,  .


   ... -...

----------


## VA6AM

> (       )     .    , ,         ...


...   
  ,      
      ,          



...      .

  ,         ,      (          ?)

----------


## RA3DEM



----------


## UT4LW

> ,


   "High-Quality Real-Time Spectrum"   .    756-     ,     2016-  - ...  . :Rolling Eyes:

----------

Serg

----------


## UA8U

,    , .  ?  :Smile: . ,  840-   ?    ?

----------


## RA0JGB

> ?


  ! !    :Embarassed:

----------


## R5ZQ

> SDR   ,   100     120  .    ,    .        . 7300         .


           ,  .       .

----------

R7KD, UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> ,  .       .


  ,  "  ", IC-7300 -  ,  . :Wink: 
    ,  , ""   ,  ""  ? -  1-       90-   "". -                  . -     ,     DX-     ,  -  ,      :

http://www.icom.co.jp/world/products...00eu/spec.html

    :

----------

Serg, UA3GUX

----------


## UT4LW

> .  ,         .


      .     ,   "       .  300.     " ().  :Smile: 

    IC-7300 ,     SDR .       .         .   .

----------


## RA0JGB

> ,    IC-7300,          .


       !       ,     ,    
  ..   ?  !   .          .

----------


## UA8U

,   ?       ,     . ( , RA0JGB,  IC-7300,   .       .)




> 100,00 $
> 
> 8 360 .       ???


   "  ,  " :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> .


ICOM IC-7300 HF, 50M + 70    ! 
*   -!*

----------


## RN3GP

> ICOM IC-7300 HF, 50M + 70    ! 
>    -!


 -,        ,    ""    $,    IC7300   IC,       . ::::

----------

rn6xc

----------


## Kia2700d

> https://community.flexradio.com/flex...flex-icom-lies


  - -      ,     .       :Smile:

----------

rn6xc

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

> https://community.flexradio.com/flex...flex-icom-lies


 ...  ""  ""          , US- ,   "   ", -  . ,   , - " ...!"

----------


## US7IGN

US             ...
           3    7800, 990, 9000  6500  ...

----------


## UA3VBD

- IC-7300 Japanese B.C Band,  531kHz-1602KhZ,  IC-7300 B.C Band,  Att Off  -   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwuHI4adHJU

----------


## US7IGN

...

----------

Kia2700d, rn6xc, UR3IQO

----------


## Kia2700d

> , FPGA  , 55   EP4CE55F23I7N


       LTC-2208

----------


## UC8U

> http://jr3uic.asablo.jp/blog/2016/01/18/7995492
> 
> 
>  ,


     .        - OVF.    S ~9+50.    , .

----------


## Kia2700d

:Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## DerBear

.   ,   ,   .    -     .   ,      -  / .   -  .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## rn6xc

*Kia2700d*,
      ...     ADC

----------

R7KD

----------


## UA6AA

?
    , ?
     ?
       ?

----------


## R5ZQ

> injapan.ru


  .

----------


## sgk

> ,   !


    "",       ,   DDC/DUC  ZS-1,             .  IC-7300  .

----------


## UT4LW

> " "


        .             .




> .        - OVF.    S ~9+50.    , .


 ,   P.AMP1.          JOBB  JOBK.    9+60 (   ATT).        .
       (CW = -0.16   S/N 10 dB)  ,  MDS = -133 dBm. 9+60 -  -13 dBm.       1  120 .
,     ,  S-       PRE.

 !




> 2


))       IC-7300 ..      4   "".     "" ,  " ". ))




> ,        .


,     SDR,    .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UT4LW

> 


   ,   IC-7300   Filter taps,  750   156   SunSDR2   ""    .      750 <-> 2750.  2750     (/ )       (3000).     = 7000.



" "            -   . ::::

----------


## US7IGN

7300    7200   718-.      718    3   ?          7300   7600.  ,             .    -       .

----------


## UA8U

> 7600, ,     .


 __   3 KHz?    4 KHz?  :Smile:    2,    .

----------


## UA8U

> https://injapan.ru/search/do.html?query=ic-7300&scope=0


      #449 :Smile:   :Smile: 




> 7600, ,     .


    ,     roofing 6 KHz.

----------


## R5AU

> ,      ,      : .


 ,    ->  ,     :::: 

Class Leading RMDR and Phase Noise Characteristics

 
*
The IC-7300s RMDR is improved to about 97dB* (typical value) and Phase Noise characteristics are improved about 15dB (at 1 kHz frequency separation) compared to the IC-7200. 
The superior Phase Noise characteristics reduce noise components in both receive and transmit signals.*

----------


## UA6AA

> 7300    7200   718-.      718    3   ?          7300   7600.  ,             .    -       .


     , ?  :Smile: 
  ,        Expert Electronics?  :Smile: 
    ? 
 ,   !    .

,   ,      ,   750?

            ?
    TAP=7000  .
 :Smile: ))

----------


## US7IGN

> ,        Expert Electronics? 
>     ? 
>  ,   !    .


  ?      .   Expert Electronics   ,              KENYAECOM? ,         .         10     ...

    7300    ,     3  .

----------

UA6AA

----------


## UA8U

> Class Leading RMDR and Phase Noise Characteristics


 ,             ,    .  80   90,    100,      RMDR and Phase Noise.      .    ,    ICOM  ....dB? ,    ͨ  ?





> 


    ,   .




> CW- ,   ,   ,


       1,8KHz, "  ".

*  17 ():*




> ,    ->  ,    
> 
> Class Leading RMDR and Phase Noise Characteristics


 ,            "".     .... 120,     . - ICOM-7300.

----------

US7IGN

----------

R5AU, yl2gl

----------


## Kia2700d

> -    4  (!) ,   Flex-6700   3  ,   ANAN-200D


     ...    N   N+1         .     - N/   -    -   .        .




> ...     ADC


a    ?
    ADC    124 .

----------


## RZ3ADS

**       Lenear (LTC22xx).     LVDS D0-D15, .. 16 ,     FPGA.        FPGA.

  "-"  -      ,      . 

       -     .

     ICOM 7300  FLEX 6000

----------


## R5ZQ

.   ,    , .

----------

RA3BA

----------


## DerBear

> ICOM 7300  FLEX 6000


 ,    2!!!   ,    . 
 ,    - /, , .     -    16   .      LT.    100%,     QS1R.

  ,     ( ,    -  ),       . -   ,     -        .   

  124  ?  ,  70    ...

----------


## R5AU

> ,            "".     .... 120,     . - ICOM-7300.



, 
       ""      ,       .

    RTFM -         ,         ,  - > http://www.nsarc.ca/hf/arrl_test.pdf 
      -    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sVpoPJKgo8
    7300    IC-7200 , ..    7300     

    -     ,              ,   Latency     ,

----------


## RZ3ADS

> ,   ,   .      .   ,            100 - 130 .     -  -          . ..  .
> 
>       ,     16 ,  .   ,           .      -        (   ,  ).



,   LTC.   QS1R.  16-  .  7300     .   - LTC22xx     .

----------


## UA8U

> ,
>       ,
>   RMDR


 ,    RMDR  .    ,     ""    RMDR.   ,  ,     .  ,          :Smile:  :!:

----------


## UA8U

> ,   LTC.


 ,        -  ICOM. :Smile:

----------

rn6xc

----------


## Kia2700d

> ""       LVDS     FPGA.


    Demultiplexed CMOS  32  DA0-DA15  DB0-DB15    LVDS.         :Wink: 
    2208

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> 


,  ,        ...
http://jr3uic.asablo.jp/blog/img/2016/01/18/3f0a27.jpg
      2208.

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

DAC .   ,     .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> 2208.


  LTC-2209, ..   70 .     .



> IC 7300   ,   .


  RF-Gain   - ,  .    ,         .
 DDC,    RF - AGC - S-        ,     . :Sad:

----------

R5AU, rn6xc

----------


## UT4LW

> .


  100%.  , ..   RF-Gain    .   ? :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

> ,


 :Smile:  .
 .     !       - ",  ". :Wink:

----------

Borin QTH

----------


## UT4LW

> , .     .


   (    ).        RF-Gain  ,      ,   -.



> 


 IC-7300     , ..         .

----------


## rx9cim

?

----------


## Toly

http://www.dxnewradio.com/product_info.php?pro  ducts_id=522

----------


## VA6AM

> 15


  ,

----------


## R7WA

, ICOM  Kenwood, Flex Radio  WiNRADiO, MFJ  LDG Electronics, Ameritron  RM Italy,    ,  .      -   ,   .........  ...................     ---   / ...  .......

----------


## R7WA

INJAPAN  .. ..https://injapan.ru/auction/r144451560.html     ..       ...      ....

----------


## UA3VBD

> ,


        FT-2000,  Elecraft KX3.  ( )
     , ,     ..   .    ""  .

----------


## UA8U

: ".... ,  ".

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## sgk

> ,  ".





> 


    ,    ?
,   ,      . :Razz: 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1205726
 IC-7300,  .

----------


## R5ZQ

Selling Price is in Japanese Yen.

128.000 Japanese Yen = 
1.586,21 Canadian Dollar 
1.091,68 US Dollar
1.586,40 Australian Dollar
1.001,76 Euro
 764,75 British Pound
                                                                                                                                                                                                      .

----------


## R5ZQ

> ?   ?


   ,  .     ,  - 110  . .

----------


## Kia2700d

> Два? или двадцать? О сроках поставки тоже молчат?


А здесь нет темы посвященной вопросам логистики?  Может вам туда лучше?

----------


## UR5TM

,        ?

----------


## R5ZQ

> . . .  " "        IC-7300  . .     "",      .       .     ,   ,   IC-7300    .


,.  ,  .   ,   .

----------


## UA8U

> ,   .


 ,   !      .  .

*  19 ():*




> 


  :Laughing:

----------


## R5ZQ

> -


                                                                                                .

----------


## sgk

> *
> * !


        "",         , .     ,    ,  ,  .

----------

R5AU

----------


## sgk

> 


  (  )     FIL3  1,8 ,     .
  IC-7300   ,   5-  ?    ,     ,   .   ,    IC-7300,    2008 ,   -     .   ,    ,   . :Razz:

----------

R5AU, Serg, yl2gl

----------


## sgk

> 3


           FIL2  2,4 .
      .             ,         .

----------


## RK6AQA

3.750   8   9+10.

----------


## UA8U

> 9+10.


       ?

----------


## rz3bw

> -


? 
 large 4.3 color TFT touch LCD.
     :-)))
        large - .
   -   .
 -    IC-7650. ( IC-7600).   ,  .    .

----------


## UA8U

> ""  -     .


     ,   ,   .   .......      .     -  "  "   .....,     .

----------

rx3dqx

----------


## UA8U

> .


   ,      .      .        .

----------


## RA3BA

> -  .


  ,     ,    SSB .        -          IC-7300.

----------


## sgk

> .......      .


       IC-7300? :Razz: 




> -  "  "   .....,     .


      IC-7300           ,        .    ""   ,       . :Razz:

----------

UT4LW, yl2gl

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## sgk

> . ?


       CAT ?

----------


## UA8U

> .


       ,    .   .......,         ( ).




> CAT ?


      "".

----------


## UA8U

> .


  ,          :Smile: .       FLEX, ANAN, ZS, SS.....? ,    ,  .

----------


## RA4HTN

> ?


   .          ,    , .

----------


## RA4HTN

> -     ,   ,   -


                ,        :Smile: ))





> -       ,


,           .        .

----------


## sgk

> ,     .     .


   ,  .   ,      
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1206308



> VGA


   " c"   .   ,       IC-7300.

----------

UT4LW

----------


## sgk

> Notch , ?


   ( -  ),         "" .
   -    ,    " ".

----------


## RA4HTN

> Notch  ?


         ,  ,        , ..      ,        ...       ,          .    .-        ,    .

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## RA4HTN

> .


   , .   ,               .    .       .

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## RA4HTN

> .


100%       -   .

----------


## RA4HTN

.   .         auto notch.    ,      .          .

----------


## RA4HTN

,        2.6 .  Autonotch    HDSDR    ,            .  ...    .    ,       ,  ,    .      ,  .  ?
   4,3 ,  . .   10            ,       .      3x4

----------


## UR5LAM

> 4,3 ,  . .   10            ,       .      3x4


,      __ )))
   ?

----------

Filin-2000, RA4HTN

----------


## UA3VBD

: ICOM IC-7300 FUN FAN 2 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHfwQCbbFss

----------

Filin-2000, UC8U, UT4LW

----------


## Filin-2000

, gps, , , DVD   , , mp3  2500.  ::::    .
 ,   2020- .

----------

R6YY, UT4LW

----------


## RK3TD

> .


 !     ? ))

P.S.   . ,   DDC      .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> P.S.   .


  ?

----------

Serg

----------


## Borin QTH

*UT4LW*
       ?   -     ::::   ...

RS-BA1    7300.     .
http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/...m/RS-BA1/1_90/

----------

UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


  ,   " ",          ,       ,     : "The highresolutionreal-time spectrum scope".      10-15-      , , ,  2016-     .
 , ,  , "". :Smile:

----------

R6YY, Serg

----------

UA8U

----------


## Serg

> .    11     ?


    !   ,     7700   19" -      -  !      !

      , ..      ()   ,       ,          (          )
      ,                 "-". 

        -    ...     1000 ,        3-6 ,       ...

   ,   -   ,   ,    .       .

----------

DerBear, RA4HTN, UT4LW, yl2gl

----------

UN3L

----------


## Serg

> ,         .


     ?        ,     ,     ... 
            ricebox-a    ,   .

----------

RA4HTN

----------


## Borin QTH

> !   ,     7700   19" -      -  !      !


,  7300     -  .




> , ..      ()   ,       ,          (          )


 7300 11 ,      .      ?         -    -   9   SS2,   23,5" :Shocked:

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA3VBD

> -    -   9   SS2,   23,5"


  (.  ) 
        -       ,      .
   -  .

----------


## R5ZQ

NOKIA         LG  SAMSUNG.            .     450    .  NOKIA    ,      .

----------


## Serg

.     ... (  -     )
 ?    RBW   ,         ...

   - 12,   DRM-  , ,        .   ,            ,       +CI-V...  TS-590    ,      ,  -    RS-232...  - .    CI-V ,      - .

 ,      , -  718/7200-,  ... :(
   i ,    ---.

  ,     RSBA-   IQ- ,      96...

----------


## UR5LAM

> .


    ,     .
    SSB-  :
https://youtu.be/_W70PUkcTn8?t=1m6s

----------

rn6xc

----------

R6YY

----------


## UR5LAM

> 


, ...   , ...  :
-    ,
- ,
- ... 
)))

----------

R6YY, rn6xc, Serg

----------


## Serg

> 36


       12 (  down-sampling ),    -.    IQ ,    96,  USB- ...

        ,      " ", icom ,    100    ,   QRP "SDR-."

----------


## sgk

> .


 ,     "" 36   DSP.

----------


## RK3TD

)))
,   .     - ,       .
   .     .
      ?

    ,   !
   ,            .
       - !
  ?    .
          590-  .
  - .  -  590-.

          -    

    -      .
 USB? .
 :    1200 .
   -  !

----------

Filin-2000, R7MR, Serg, UA8U

----------


## UN9LCW

> 


       .    ,        .

----------

rv6ali, UA8U, UR3IQO

----------


## UT4LW

> .


DDC ,     ,        (3),    (TS-990)      (IC-7850).           .

----------

Filin-2000, Serg, UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

*UR3IQO*,   .       ( ).

----------


## Filin-2000

990 vs 7800.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ocm7w2hUQp0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OfnhGcKRTsk



> IC    80


    .

----------


## Filin-2000

.      .

----------

Amir, Valery Gusarov

----------

Filin-2000, RK3TD, rw4chd, UA3GUX, UN9LCW

----------


## UN9LCW

:!:  :Laughing:  ::::  ::buj::  :Super:

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## Serg

> IC    80


  ,         ,  " "  :Smile:     ,     - ""   QST...

P.S.      "-"   DDC     ?  -   - , -  -         ... (..  ,     )

----------

UA0YAS

----------


## UR3IQO

> ( ).


    .        ,   ,                - ..       ** .

   ,                          .        3. TS-990S, IC-785x     ,      . ,     DDC SDR   .




> ""          .


   FCC   FCC ID   -   -     :Smile: 



> "-"   DDC     ?


,   LTC2205-14,  AD6620,  dsPIC -.

----------

rn6xc, Serg, UR5LAM

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

,     .      .         Windows 8.1,  ,  ""?    .   and other languages.  ?! :  :      "-  .   ".  ,   ,      . "    "     ...

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

-      sgk... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## WT2J

JF1IR  7300.
   ,   .
https://translate.google.com/transla....jp%2FWideR%2F

 ,     JF1IR, . :Rolling Eyes: 


   .http://d.hatena.ne.jp/WideR/

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,    JF1IR,


                                                    . ,    , -    .




> .


                                       .

----------


## sgk

> .


   (*,rv4ai*)            Windows        . IC-7300    ( )           Windows   .

----------


## RA0JGB

!   ,     ,       :Wink:    .

----------


## WT2J

,(ZQB),    ,    ? 
   ,  ,      .
       IC 7300.
     , IC7300     Flex 6300.
,   . :Smile:

----------


## Filin-2000

.  /  .
    , ,  .      --.     !
     .      :(

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,(ZQB),    ,    ? 
>    ,  ,      .
>        IC 7300.
>      , IC7300     Flex 6300.
> ,   .


   ,.        .     (   ).     ,  ,  .        7600,  ,   .      (7600    ).   ,   ,   ,     857    .     .




> .  ,  ,    .      .   ,          ,     .      ,          . ,   ,   ,  ...         IC781  .     ? ? .


   ,    ,.          ,   ,   .     .    ,  ,          .

----------

UA8U

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

,     ,          .      -    ,    .   .    ,  "",  "".                -  ...    ,  " ".   " "     ,     ,   - ,   ,      700   ,              ,            ...

----------

UT1LW

----------

LY1SD

----------


## UC8U

,    PC ,  RS-BA1 .   .

----------


## RA1WU

to UC8U    RS-BA1      IC-7600?

----------


## UC8U

> to UC8U    RS-BA1      IC-7600?


 http://www.icom.co.jp/world/products...ba1/index.html

----------


## RA3DEM

.    LSB  .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## R7KD

... .

----------


## Filin-2000

> ... , ,   (     100-110 .)


  ::::  
   -   :Smile: 

*  23 ():*

 70  .   .




> : CW, AM, SSB, FM, RTTY, FM


FM  -     ?

----------

Serg, UR5ZQH

----------


## R5ZQ

,          ,    .   24   .  (    ,    ).

----------


## R5ZQ

> 112


  KUPI NATAO  ,    .

----------


## R5ZQ

.112.     ,  .    ,    (  ).   .

----------


## Filin-2000

$1.  .
           ...
ts2000  .

----------

R7WA, UA8U

----------


## Serg

_JE1TRV wrote a first impression of IC 7300


 
Recorded VP8SGI's pileup yesterday on 40m band comparing with different rigs, IC-7300 seems good performer between K3 and KX3.
 K3 is much better, Kx and IC7300 is close. FTdx9000 is terrible. IC775DX2 is a junk.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBhTVQUQlVc

_

 ,     7300  3 -   ,        ,     ,  .
   ,  ,             )
   775?    ""     1UP  ?!

----------

RK3TD

----------


## RK3TD

> ""     1UP  ?!


 ,  "   -   ".
     -.
 775-  .   .

----------


## RA3BA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0IsKqxy5iM
 .

----------

R7KK, UA8U, UT4LW

----------


## R1BA

ICOM            .  ,      :(

----------

R7MR, UA8U

----------


## R5ZQ

> ICOM            .  ,      :(


     .

----------


## R5ZQ

.

----------


## R5ZQ

> .      **


    .

----------


## UA3VBD

- AB4BJ Icom IC-7300 First Impressions

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkaJDgbcqrw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7bD9kwUVMM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9Uz8QwfGxE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOCT1FGWEg0

----------

,   :
http://www.dxnewradio.com/product_in...roducts_id=522
106 900  .

----------


## Vit51

> .   .  , .    .


,   ,        "  "? :Smile: 
 ,   ,     . :Smile:  . !  . :Smile:

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,   ,        "  "?
>  ,   ,     . . !  .


                                          ,            ,             .  /                  .




> ..    
> http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/yuusuke03102000/39825781.html


                                                                                     .       , ,  .

----------

UA8U

----------


## RN3GP

> .   .  , .


   DX   ,     ,      .  ,         "" ::::      7300  -   7300,   .




> ..


   7300  ..? ::::

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

: 
_"     ES,    ,   , ,   ,  :      .  - ,  HRO   ,   .  ,    ,      RX ,  FCC   ."
_        .   ...?

----------


## R5ZQ

,   .    .

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,   -,  -  ?


  ,  .   ,   .    .   ,    ,   .              .

----------


## RK8A

IC-7300_Schematic_Diagram_0.pdf


> .     ...  ?


 , !     ,  PDF    -  .         ,   .   ,  .       ( , ...).
  A3ZQB:-  -       TRX.   ,  -.
(  )  1,8  ,(  1800- 2000 . ""    7000-7300 .
      QRZ-RU:    102 ..   , %    .
 ....    !   .  RK8A - RW9WR - OK8ACW
P.S. !  "" ....

----------

Kia2700d, UA6AMF, UA8U, UR3IQO

----------

RK8A

----------


## yl2gl

*RK8A (ex:RW9WR)*, 

  -  DSP  .     1.5  SSB -      .

----------

UA8U

----------


## sgk

> P.S. !  "" ....


  ! :!: 
       ,   " ",    :Neutral: .    ,      .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## Serg

-,   ,       .     , -  409   .   ,   ""   PIN-  :Smile:

----------

R5AU, UR3IQO

----------


## R5AU

> ,    LTC2208-14,  BAP70Q  NXP,
> Cyclone IV EP4CE55 FPGA.    DAC 12-bit...

----------


## R5AU

> ADC: 16-bit (possibly [] LTC2107).



""  ""    " ..."  ::::

----------


## UR3IQO

> DigitalPreDistortion .


       "" ic7300.

----------


## sgk

> 16         .


17 .

----------


## VFO

17-  - .
,    J1042. J1231          , ,      .        .  J1042  ,      .  ,   ,        .       ,          .          ,   PLL - .

----------


## Kia2700d

> .


.  ,     CLKOUT   

"Output ClockThe ADC has a delayed version of the encode input avail-
able as a digital output, CLKOUT. The CLKOUT pin can 
be used to synchronize the converter data to the digital 
system."

     .   2208.




> ,     J1042    .


     ,  -   RK8A    :Smile:

----------


## R7KD

RK8A   .  ,    . ,J1042   .  service man.      .  - ,     . :!:

----------


## R7KD

> Service Manual    " "    (    IC7850/7851).  ""      ,        Service Manual.


,      service manual. 73 !!!  :Super:

----------


## UR3IQO

> -


 ,     :Crazy:

----------


## RK8A

"_...     ,  -   RK8A  _ 

 :-       ,   .
(   )

----------

Genadi Zawidowski, Kia2700d, UA8U, UR3IQO

----------


## Serg

: http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/...p?PDNM=IC-7300

----------

RA3BA

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## RZ3ADS

> ,    LTC2208-14,  BAP70Q  NXP,
> Cyclone IV EP4CE55 FPGA.    DAC 12-bit...



LTC2208,  16-    14- .      LTC2107.

Not everything is revealed, the RX-ADC is still a blank rectangle although many suspect the LTC2208/16 is used.

http://yo9irf.blogspot.ru/2016/02/ic...schematic.html

----------

UA8U

----------

: Enjoy !  ::::

----------

R5AU

----------

RA3BA

----------


## Kia2700d

$1499

http://www.gigaparts.com/Product-Lin...m-IC-7300.html
http://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=71-002065
http://www.randl.com/shop/catalog/pr...ducts_id=72599

 :Smile:

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

,   "-"...        ,    -2015     ( WB8NUT "-2015:  ,   ",     ,   ).   , 22   ...

----------


## RZ3ADS

> -113250.


  -.     .

----------


## UA6LPN

:Crazy: ,  12  ... :Smile:

----------

R7KD

----------


## RZ3ADS

> ,    LTC2208-14,  BAP70Q  NXP,
> Cyclone IV EP4CE55 FPGA.    DAC 12-bit...


    ,  :
1.  - ,  .        LTC2107 .
2.  - Altera Ciclone IV EP4CE55F23I7N -  173$.
3.    intersil ISL5857. 12  260 MSPS.           (    ). SDFR -73 (130 MSPS/10 ).   14$.
4. DSP  TI  C6000. 32-     /    .    456 .   -  DSP  Cortex A9    10 .  -  21$
5.   Renesas - Cortex A9 - 400 .       .   35$
6.    -    -   -  24 /192,        .   .  - 3   :Razz: .
7.          .  :    PIN VHF   1SV308.     1     1,5 ,  -  0,3 .    -    .     IC-7600  ,     IC-7850.     TS-990     .       -       .

 "":
      ICOM     FPGA, DSP   Cortex A9 (   ) -      SDR ,         .    -    .   .   IC-7500  IC-7900?  :Razz: .

 "":
  -       124    41.344        .             PLL.      124  (     )   41   . 
  -          (     ),      .          ,       ,     .

----------

aha, Integral, K2BB, R6YY, R7KD, RA4RT, RAMBLER, Serg, UA3VBD, UR8EN, yl2gl

----------


## Kia2700d

Может быть тактовая АЦП меняется в зависимости от диапазона? Чтобы не гонять его на макс скорости когда не нужно. Как-то не хочется верить в то что такая схема генератора выбрана для того, чтобы загрубить  параметры..

----------


## rx9cim

Kia2007d -      .  . 
  ,            -       ,     ,         .

*  10 ():*

        ,           (..      ),     -      ,             :Smile:  .       -           :Smile: .

----------


## R7KD

, service manual. J1042,     , ,   .   -   . . :Super:

----------

R5ZQ, R7KD, RZ6M

----------


## UR3IQO

> -   .


-       -  1000,    -86,  -6 = -110/ ,      >50.    -    .

   Icom      -      .

----------


## Kia2700d

,       HDMI    :Shocked:

----------


## sgk

> ,   ,            .


      "",     .      .  11-   DDC QS1R,        ,      ,       .
   IC-7300  ,   .

----------


## UR3IQO

> IC-7300  ,   .


   ,        -        :Wink:  

   ,            ,         .   MB1      ,  SunSDR2 -  ,  -    ,   .       .

----------


## US7IGN

,      ,       .      -     .    .         - .        -   .

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,  ,           -      .     "" )
>     ,    -     .


     .  .   SDR  .

----------

rn6xc, yl2gl

----------


## Serg

> SDR  .


 , .
  ,   SSB          ,   DSP      .    -   .   -     PC    windows,     .

----------

UR3IQO

----------


## UT0UM

> I5.


   -   ?
   ?
?

----------


## R5ZQ

> -   ?
>    ?
> ?


   ,  - .

----------

R7KD, UA3VBD, yl2gl

----------


## RX1AL

> STM     ?


   - : "     STM32F407ZGT"
  -  ,   "standalone"   .  
 "standalone".        RSoC,      - .
    SDR   ,   ,    ,     -
:      .




> ""


    ,    3 ,   c,  ?  :Smile:

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UA3GUX

> ?


 :Razz: .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## rz3bw

-    IC-7300?
  .
         ...
  -  " "  .
   IC-7300  .

----------


## RZ3ADS

> , .
>   ,   SSB          ,   DSP      .    -   .   -     PC    windows,     .



      ,    ,      ,   -  ,      :

         ,            . 
      ,         . 
  -    -          ,     /  ,    ,   . 

   SDR ,    90%  .      (software defined)? 
 ,       ,       (      , ++, Verilog  .), ,     . 
          -     x86  ,  ARM  ,  DSP   ICOM, YAESU, KENWOOD  .    , ,  . 

 ,         ,            :
http://www.dsplib.ru/content/filters/fir/fir.html

----------


## rz3bw

> IC-7300 .


 .    IC-7300    .

----------

aha, R2AGG, RAMBLER, RU4SS, UR3IQO, UR8EN, yl2gl, , UA8U

----------


## , UA8U

,   .

*  38 ():*

  ,       .

----------


## , UA8U

> -       LTC2208-14


  ,  IC-7300,    .      .

----------


## , UA8U

,    .  ""     QRZ  .

----------


## RK8A

- ,   : "  !"
    ,   . (    ).
   ,  ....

----------

Kia2700d, , UA8U

----------


## UU7JD

> ...
>    ,  ....


         - , ...        ...

----------


## Kia2700d

> - , ...        ...


        ,     ..          :Smile:

----------


## US7IGN

> ,


      4-   -       =)

      .    .

----------


## UC8U

> -       LTC2208-14


100%  LTC2208-14    ,           .  
 16      .       - 15 , 14  .   .    17. ::confused::

----------


## RK8A

!   QRZ-RU  .   , ..     " " !   ,   ,    .    - 
 ,   :-  ... -        .    ,   UW3DI   -78 .     ....
,    ,   ,   24    ...( P.S.- - "",   ,  OK1TN,       .   -OK8ACW, 1985 .  31.     (+TRX+ ),  . " "...

*  5 ():*




> ,      ? - ?
>  ..


    ,    .     .      - .
     ,  . ....

----------

Kia2700d, RA4HJW, RA9YTJ, RAMBLER, UC8U, UR3IQO

----------


## R1BA

ICOM IC-7300,   .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,


  ,   -  ,     ,    JA      ,     ,   .

----------


## R1BA

.    ,  .    ,   , .  :Smile:

----------


## sgk

IC-7300     , c   LTC2208   .

----------


## sgk

" "   .         .

----------


## Kia2700d

> IC-7300     , c   LTC2208   .


 .     7300       B (DB0 - DB15),   16   2208 .   -14. 
 B    demultiplexed CMOS -       

 :
STANDARD LVDS OUTPUT MODE
PDIS Power Dissipation  1498

LOW POWER LVDS OUTPUT MODE
PDIS Power Dissipation  1356

CMOS OUTPUT MODE
PDIS Power Dissipation  1320

----------


## RZ3ADS

-    LTC2208-14,       :Razz: .

               .

----------


## Kia2700d

IC-7300   8000 QSO     /4W:
   -:  http://www.eham.net/ehamforum/smf/in...html#msg910906
        ,   ,      ..          :Super:

----------

, UA8U

----------

UA6LPN

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

...

----------

rn6xc, , UA8U

----------


## , UA8U

> ?


      ,       -.         9V1YC  ,      ,    ,     .

----------

rn6xc

----------

, UA8U

----------


## , UA8U

> .


  :Smile: . ? ,     #1878....  ,       IC-7300,  ,  .

----------


## rz3bw

> 9V1YC ,          , -590  ..


,    .             IC-7300  K2 (  ).     .  - .

----------

R7KK, rv3ae

----------


## , UA8U

, ....      .

----------


## , UA8U

> ,        ,    .


 ,            .... ,   "  ",    ,  .




> - -     .


 .   .

----------


## , UA8U

> eHam    ,   .       ,      .


 ,     ,  ,    .      ,    . .  ,     ,     (, DX, ....)      ,     ,     ,     (       , .. ).




> "",


     .    ,  ,      .    : ......  .

*  7 ():*




> .  .


  ,    ,      IC-7300.     - :Smile: 

,    IC-7300 ?

----------


## yl2gl

,      ,   IC-7600...IC-7800,       ...    ,  IC-7300   -?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

> ,


""     .     ,           7300   SDR.        ,  .  ,         .    - Pricing*.*   -         ""  "". ,    ...

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,     .


    , .     ,       .

----------


## sgk

> ,    : http://yo9irf.blogspot.com/2016/03/i...00-review.html


   .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## Kia2700d

> ""     .     ,





> .


    ...   ::::

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


             . ,      .    , .

----------


## RZ3ADS

> , ,          ?         .. 
> 
>  228555


      124 .,   41.      .       ,         :Smile:

----------


## UR3IQO

> ,    -


  -      V.

----------


## , UA8U

> . .    160  80       ???


  ,     ,    . ,         .

----------


## , UA8U

> ,   : 7300  yaesu FT1200.


           .  ,    IC-7300   .          :Smile: .   ,   ,   .

*  8 ():*

  ,   IC-7300.

----------

UT1FT

----------


## RA9CMG

> 7300  yaesu FT1200 ... 200$


    ...

----------


## UN9LCW

> 


         .  , ?

----------

UT1FT

----------


## UT1FT

. http://www.hamradio.co.uk   - 1100 .       1200     :Smile:

----------


## sgk

> 


 ,             100  (-7 )       .

----------


## UT1FT

> ......


      ?  :Smile: 
    Icom http://blog.icomamerica.com/2016/03/...das-was-a-ham/

----------


## UT1FT

,       .    ?

----------


## 50LV50

...  :Crazy: 
   ? F9k ...

----------


## 50LV50

, /  7300  /  3.   ICOM     .   ... .

----------

R7KK

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

> ,       .    ?


 .   ,        ,   .       .       ,     " "  .  - ,  .

----------

RV4AI, Sergey

----------


## rx9cim

Kia2700d -    ?   .  S-    ,           .       -    ,  - ,   -   . 
   -         ?             - ,      .     .
    ic7300    -     ""  ,   ,    .                 -  . ,       ,    .

----------

R6YY, Serg

----------


## UT4LW

> ,     ,    .


    .
         .  -  ,               :



 ,      ? ::::

----------

R6YY, rz3bw

----------


## Kia2700d

> .


    ,        IC7300.          :Wink:

----------


## yl2gl

, ...

----------


## UR5LAM

> -   kx3     .


 3     ,     :

----------


## Serg

> ic7300    -     ""  ,   ,    .


         -  ,          ,    .

----------

R6YY

----------


## R6YY

> ...       ,  -     -49...




.    ::::

----------

, UA8U

----------


## sgk

* A3ZQB*
     7 ,        ""   .     -7     IC-7300 *RK8A*   .
 "".        ,    IC-7300        ?

----------


## sgk

> ,  ?


  ,   ICOM.



> ,       " "


   ,   .



> ,    ,  "".       ?       ,     ,   "     ,   ".


  ""  , .      7 () .

----------


## , UA8U

> .      7 () .


   ?   ?  ,  7 .

----------


## , UA8U

> .      7 () .


    ,  IC-7300    16  2016.




> ,       ?


         ,      .        .     :Smile: ,       .




> (   ?),          .


 ,    ,         IC-7300.  .

----------


## sgk

> ,   ,  ,


   .         .     ,     IC-7300.



> ,


      ,   .



> ?   ?  ,  7 .


    2015 ,   2016  7 .    
       2015 .

----------


## , UA8U

,     IC-7300?

----------


## R5ZQ

*  10 ():*




> ,     IC-7300?


 .



> IC-7300     .  :


    ,    ,          .    2kHZ  5  10  20,     1,  ,   ,   10kHZ   .  ,   ,,     .     ,  3kHZ,    ,  ,  ,  10-15 ,  -     .    .

----------

ua3rmb, , UA8U

----------


## UR4MJK

> (   ?),          .


    -   ,  .       .         ,     .



> ,


    100      )

----------

ra0ay, UR8EN

----------


## rz3qs

> ,  .


   ,   ,    ,   ,     ,     500 ,   1.5   ,   ,    ,     100$ ,  .

----------

ra0ay

----------


## rz3qs

> -7300    .



 590-, .     ,       ,    CW ,    ,     .

----------


## , UA8U

> -590,       3,   .


    .       ,   .

----------


## , UA8U

> ,


      ,    .

----------


## san_s

.   SSB,   ,     ,  ""  (      , . ,    ,  ,   ,   ).         .         .             CW? 
,    .   , ""  .   ""   . ,  ,       .      .

 ,     .    ?

----------

UN9LCW

----------


## san_s

. ""  .     .



> ,   DI.


DI  ,   ,    20 . -   .       .



> TS-990, FT-DX5000, IC-7700, IC-7850, IC-7851, PT-8000,....


,    .    .    IC-7300  FT-991.         .

  .    ,     .    .     -      ....

*  7 ():*




> , DI?    , http://www.cqdx.ru/ham/wp-content/up...al-English.pdf


    IC-7300,   ,          .

----------

rv3ae

----------


## , UA8U

> .


 ICOM     ,    .    .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UA6LGO

> -         .


, , .

----------


## UR4MJK

> ,    ,  ,   ,


   )     ,     , ,  .     -  ,      , .        . ,  ,       ,       1000$. 
   ...               .        ,     .       .  ,    ,      ....  :Razz:

----------

ra0ay

----------

msam

----------


## , UA8U

> - ,   .


 ,     ?     SDR  ( ,   ). IC-7300   ,   .     .   ?

----------


## , UA8U

> RDXC  ?


 ... ? ,          .  ..... .




> " "    .  -            ""


  , IC-7300  .   ,        .       2 . .     ,    .    .

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

> .


  . http://radioaficion.com/cms/ic-7300-supplied-cd/    ,    -   .     .

----------


## UT1FT

> QSO    ? . .       ?


,     .  .

----------

RL3Q

----------


## R7HG

.     QSO    ? . .      ?

   ,      (CW) ..     .
http://www.mixw.net/index_rus.php

----------


## leonid67

,         .    1,5 .   ,  ,        450,    .        ,      .
www.gigaparts.com/Product-Lines/HF-6M-Radios/Icom-IC-7300.html?gclid=CMT6  gZL5z8sCFVA8gQodvr4F  jQ

----------


## 1967

,         .

----------


## 1967

QRZ.

----------


## R7WA

IC7300, ,    . :Razz:

----------


## UN9LCW

,  !

----------


## sgk

> .
>        ,     25%


   ,       
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1234317

----------


## Nimbus

> IC-7300   (EU6AB)?


      (  100%  )- -   - -     -  .

----------


## aha

))))  )))   .   .         :Wink:

----------


## aha

???    7300  ?? ::::   :Wink:

----------


## R1BA

IC-7300.      .

----------

aha, , UA8U

----------


## aha

> ,    IC-7300


 ,     :::: .   ,   RK8A  . 
    .    ???        .   .

----------


## aha

> 


    ???

----------


## RK8A

!       7600.     7650  7750.      ?.    ?
   7600  .        780-.    751,  765  760pro,
  "" :-  ... ICOM 7300      .       ....   .
     ,      ?    ,   - .      !
       : 775dXII.       .......
     :-    (   )   :-   .    ...

----------

Nimbus, R5DD, RA6AS, RAMBLER, Serg

----------


## Serg

*R1BA*,  -   AJE      ,         ...

----------


## R1BA

[QUOTE=RK8A;1234817]


> ! , !  , ?    ,      - -...


,  .    .   , .   ,  .    .    .                  ,      .     .       115200.          4800, 9600, 19200.
   .
    ( )
CI-V USB PORT = Unlink from [REMOTE]

CI-V USB Baud Rate = 115200

----------

LY4OO, R7KD

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,      .


  ,    --        ?

----------

AlexW

----------


## rn6xc

IQ  ""... ::::

----------


## rn6xc

,  fps  15-  ,    fft   ...  DDC/DUC   ,  -    .

----------


## , UA8U

> 7650  7750.      ?.


 ,    ,        ,   IC-7300.         ,    IC-7300.




> 765  760pro,


  ,  IC-760PRO (    )   5-6,       .




> ICOM 7300      .       ....


        .        IC-7300,        Elecraft K-3.




> (   )   :-   .    ...


     ,    .   ,    ,    .        IC-7300.

----------

RK8A

----------

rn6xc

----------


## sgk

sgk:
		


, ,        .

----------


## san_s

IC-7300  ""   ,   ,        "".   "",   ,    ""  .      .        ,            (2-3 ).     ,   ,      ""      (  )      .

----------


## UA6LGO

> (2-3 ).


6...7     ,  " ",      ExpertSDR.
    5           .   , 
   .




> (  )


   ICOM'   .

----------


## 107

> IC-7000  IC-7100)   SD ,,    IC-7100,   SSB  CW   .     ,  ,  ,,   ..     .  IC-7100   ,


      ,        .
  - ?

----------


## sgk

> .    .


  -    "" DDC IC-7300      .
      .     (   )         IC-7300   ""         . ,       IC-7300       .

----------


## , UA8U

> IC-7300   ""         .


      , IC-7300    ,    ,    .   ?    -  **,   ,      .




> ,      IC-7300       .


 ,         .       . .   ,   ,   .... ???

----------


## , UA8U

> ,  ?


  ,      .  ?  .




> ,       IC-7300 ( )           .


         ARRL       .

*  10 ():*




> ( )           .


     ,     .   ?

----------


## sgk

> ,      .  ?  .


  "" , ,    . :Razz: 



> ARRL       .


 ICOM         2015 .         ICOM?



> 


  ()   IC-7300 -             .



> .   ?


   ()    ,    
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...3&d=1459067872
     ,    ,       IC-7300        .         
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1234804
          " ".

----------

msam

----------


## ua3rmb

> IC-7300      .


 ,  ,    ?

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## sgk

> ,  .        .     ,       .


ICOM      ""     .    ?    " ",             ARRL? 



> ,     ,      " ".      .   IC-7300        ,        .


    "  "         .



> ,       ?        .   ,....


  ,  ICOM   ,                  . :Razz:  



> ,  ,    ?


          ICOM?

----------

RAMBLER

----------

UA3LM

----------


## sgk

> ,         .


 ,   IC-7300       .



> ,    !


*RK8A "*"  



> :-    ,     -,    ..,      - 6 .    - -.


    . :Razz:

----------


## Vikos

> . ,  ! ,  !   -  ?


       ?           -   :::: 

, sgk ,      ,    ,    .

----------


## rx9cim

.
..     I  Q    ,       "".      ? 
      -     ,       ,              ()(    ?)    (,        ,        -         ).        ,      "", ..  ?         .
     ,        .      ,    .   ,    -   .
   -               ,         .
 -       ,     .   ,       .

       ,     0-110            ,    ,      .

----------


## rx9cim

,   /   .

*  7 ():*

      -     ,        .

----------


## rx9cim

> PCM1802.


 .

----------


## , UA8U

> "  "         .


 ,  .         : Reciprocal mixing dynamicrange 20/2 KHz; Blocking gain compression 20/2 KHz; 3rd-order dynamic range 20/2 KHz; 3rd-order intercept 20/2 KHz; ... :Smile:  ::::     ,  ,  (.    )




> ""     .    ?


     IC-7300  .... :Smile: 

*  12 ():*




> ,


      ,  ,        .     ,      ,         ,    ? :Smile:  :Smile: .



> .


   .

----------


## UT4LW

RMDR,    .   RMDR 135 ,        135 .

  LTC2208-14,       126 . ,   5  ,    (    ). , ,     - 120 .  135 ?  :Shocked: 
   ,   ,    13.7     15 .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## rz3bw

IC-7300  - .
    -   -   CW ,  ,   SSB          .
 -  CQ WPX SSB  -     .
    30  -           59+10,     -        .
    -     .
  -            - N1MM, LOGHX  ..

         -   .      -    .
  -        .

   .

----------


## sgk

> IC-7300  - .
> .....
>    .


 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1234804
   "",       .

----------


## rz3bw

> . ,     ,  SS-2,    IC-7300?


  .    -  .    -     .     -  -   -   -    Afedri -      .    ,     ,     RUN    ,   -    .  - .






> ,  ZS-1    " ", .


 Afedri     . ...         ,  .

----------


## Toly

IC7300  .      .

----------


## Toly

FT-991  .

----------


## rz3bw

-   - ?

----------


## Kia2700d

Из отрицательных отзывов:
Клацает реле Tx/rx, особенно в режиме qsk

трудно выставлять границы панорамы, например так, чтобы DX был слева экрана, а пайлап справа. И вообще спектроскоп кривоватый. 

В режиме сплит не прослушиваются одновременно частоты приема и передачи. 

Отсутсвие второго Rx - страшный анахронизм   Имхо:(. Остальное можно пережить

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## UN7JKB

.)         ?

----------

, UA8U

----------


## , UA8U

> ?


 ,     ,       ,    ,    ,   .       ?

----------


## BIRUSS

4     ic7300     ?

----------


## UN7JKB

> ,     ,   ,        !
> 
> P.S. -        ... .
> .
> 1459178321_5512_7300.pdf


  .

----------


## R7KK

> .


   ,    -    ,  -      ...         17-     ,    -    ,    !  :Smile: .
.
IC-7300_Schematic_Diagram_0.pdf

----------


## RN3KK

> -   - ?


 UA3DCI

----------


## sgk

> -    ,     ?


    (IC-7300  )    ,   .
       ,  .      20-30%  - ,            .

----------


## , UA8U

> ?


     .       : "                .        ."   .

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## UN9LCW

http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic7300/main.html http://ab4bj.com/wordpress/2016/02/f...m-transceiver/

----------


## , UA8U

> ()


 ,    ,    .     .




> .


   ,            ,       .




> 


 ,    ?

----------

Serg

----------


## , UA8U

> - .      (     ) .     .


     ,   ....      .     BMW,   ,    . , ,       ?      ,     .....      :Smile: .         : -.      IC-7300,  ,   .....

----------


## , UA8U

> 718?


 ???     ?

----------


## msam

> IC-7300,  ,   .....


 ,    .     7300?

----------


## ledum

> ,    .     7300?


   0.8    .    -          14  125 .       .
    0.8  4   11  ,  6 - 11.5,  10- 12,    14  - 14 .         77 (LTC2208-14).    44.  .  - 98 -    ,    .        ,    40.

----------


## msam

> -          14  125 .


        ?

----------


## , UA8U

> . ,  12-12.5   .


   .   ...    14   16 ,      ?

----------

RA3BA

----------


## , UA8U

> 98-100     .


    95-97 ,   ,   ""? :Smile:

----------


## RK9AT

> ,   ?


     ?

----------


## , UA8U

> ?


      .     :Smile: 

*  5 ():*





> 16,    - 14 .


      ,   ,      IC-7300    :Smile:

----------


## UA3VBD

> ,     IC7300        
>   ?


   -  .     ,     .

----------


## UA6LGO

> -  .     ,     .


 ,    -  .

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,    ?


  ::::

----------

aha, , UA8U

----------


## UA6LGO

> ,    ?


   ,     .       ,
    .        .

*  6 ()*





> 


 ,    -     ,      
   -         .

----------


## , UA8U

> ,
>     .


     IC-7600   IC-7300?

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## UA6LGO

> IC-7600   IC-7300?


    (, , ) - .      -  
  ,       .    ICOM: - ,      .
, ,  (      ) -  RZ3CC  ,    . ,   - 
  ,   - .   ,  ...

----------


## DerBear

,    ""   .  :Crazy:

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## Serg

> (    )   ().


     ,      .      ,           ,      ...

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## RN3GP

> ,


  ,   ,      ,     ,     ,     .   ,   ,       (  )    .

----------


## RN3GP

> ,


  ,   ,      ,     ,     ,     .   ,   ,       (  )    .



> 


 ,      ::::    "" .

----------


## RU6AI

> ?


   ..       ""




> ?


   ..       ""



> ,    ""


    ?      ...

----------

RN3GP

----------


## US7IGN

> ,    ""   .


           .        .

----------


## ua3rmb

,     .  ::::

----------

R7WA, RU6AI, Serg, , UA8U

----------


## rx9cim

-     .
      -            .     -,   .
             -       ,  .     .

----------

Filin-2000, R7WA, Serg, , UA8U

----------


## ur7hfo

> 


           ,        :Wink:

----------


## UA6LGO

> (    )   ()


 ,   . ,  - ,   .     ,    
" "?




> ,       ( ),   ?


 ,       ,    .    -   ().

*  19 ():*




> -            .     -,   .


    ,     -   ,   .

----------


## sgk

> EE.     LTC-2208/2209      IC-7300.


 :: 
 SunSDR2   LTC2208.   LTM9001
           .

----------


## aha

> ,   .  ,      .    .


,   .      .  .     .   ,   .          ,  .             .  ()       2 .,     100 ..      100  ,  ?    ""  , ..  .                :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## , UA8U

> SunSDR2   LTC2208.


      .  PRO   2208  2209,   .       .  PRO  LTC-2209.  MB-1,   .

----------


## R7MR

, ,      ,     7000-,
   , 21  1   ,       OVF.

----------

exile, RN6LW

----------


## Kia2700d

"-QSY"   :

https://youtu.be/X76B9K93vXU?t=345

----------


## Kia2700d

> .  OVF


    Ctrl-F    ?

OVF is displayed. Excessively strong signal is 
received. 


Rotate  AF RF/SQL  (outer) counter 
clockwise.
p. 3-10


Turn ON the attenuator. p. 4-3

----------

Toly

----------


## Toly

Ctrl-F    .    .

----------


## UR5LAM

> , ,      ,     7000-,
>    , 21  1   ,       OVF.


vk0ek ?

----------

exile, Filin-2000, RA3BA

----------


## UA3VBD

IC-7300  PA5HR (33 ) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vDP95qSV1A

----------

R2AGG

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## RN3KK

-?

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,     -  ().       ,  ...


  :Wink:

----------


## , UA8U

> 7.1 , Preamp1: -140 dBm @500


  Shoked   ? ?  ""..."  "?

----------


## UR4MJK

> 7.1 , Preamp1: -140 dBm @500


   ?    SDR2000UA  Infrasonic quartet -155dBm

----------


## Kia2700d

> ?    SDR2000UA  Infrasonic quartet -155dBm


        MDS.  -155  500    .          .     :Smile:

----------


## ua0qco

?                    ?

----------


## UR4MJK

> -155  500


 ,  - .

----------


## RA4FIX

> ,  - .


  ,   .  S-  CW   .     ,     .  f  f MDS   ...



> 


 ,   "" :Smile: 

-174+27=147,   ()

----------


## UR4MJK

> ,   .


  .    ..     - .  Power SDR, S-metr    -73dBm.

----------


## Kia2700d

> FFT f?


        1 .  -155  .      .

----------


## UA3VBD

IC-7300  WiMo (c 9  11  -  (CW)  7.0 MHz)  - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXxtp7fEcVk

----------


## RA4FIX

> ?


  ...    (  ).         .       1      -174 (  )    .



> 


   ...       300  .  ()

----------

RN3GP

----------

RN3GP

----------


## UR4MJK

> 


 .      -   . ,  ,   ,    http://ut5uur.kiev.ua/sdr-2000/sdr-2...arakteristiki/

----------

UR4MJK

----------

IC-7300.    ,    .   AM         -   .      /  2   .             .   ,   manual     .

----------

aha

----------

UA3VBD :   RF/SQL     .           +/- 400         .

----------


## R7MR

> IC-7300.    ,    .   AM         -   .      /  2   .             .   ,   manual     .


   ,   -    ,    , , 2-3       !

*  7 ():*




> ?                    ?


  ,    ,   IC-9100      ,    !!!
    7300     ,  ,.

----------

ua0qco, UR4MJK

----------


## R7MR

> ?
>       40% ?


   !!!

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

. . .      IC7300.    .     ,    , ,   .      .
_...     :
Icom 7850    ,      ,   100 /   2,7 .
IC7300    GT-R   88000 ,  100 /-  2, 9 .
   ,     ,     ,    .
       ,        ,       ,           .      ,  Heil HM-12,     -2,    +3         5 .          !      ,        .   Icom   SDR     ".
_ , ,   RV4AI.    ,   -  EI2HW.

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## , UA8U

> ,    , ,   .      .


   ,            , IC-7300  .     "    ".

*  7 ():*




> ?


       (IC-7300) :::: .



> 


  3 MHz?

----------

R7KK, rw4chd

----------


## R7MR

> 3 MHz?


 , 27,135      ,15   ,     ???

----------


## R7MR

> -  CFM   .         ,      1931


    ,    ,   -    10. ,  , 0,5-1,8  12,6  . .1,
  1,8-30 - 2   ,       !!!

----------


## UA3VBD

> 2007  (9  )   Flex -5000D c  9  .


   -      Flex-5000D? Flex-5000C      .
  Flex-5000D  .  -     .

----------


## , UA8U

> ?


    .




> 


 .




> ?


        .




> .


  , ..       IC-7300.......     "    "       IC-7300.   ?

*  39 ():*




> ,


     ,          ,   .




> ""


 ,  ,       IC-7300,       .  , , .

----------

Gene58, Kia2700d, rv3ae, UA3VBD

----------


## Kia2700d

То, что айком сделал с этим радио называется  "хоум-ран" в бейсболе (оч. популярный спорт в Японии  :Smile:

----------


## UA3VBD

> "",   50 MHz,  SSB, CW.     50.000 - 50.500 MHz,    50.000 - 52.000 MHz?


,  -   50 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMX4_NW_wmI

----------


## Kia2700d

> 20 .


     20..     ,    2    7.     ,    1.6 . -    .

----------


## UT4LW

> " "


 20   .     ,     . :Sad:

----------


## UT4LW

> .


    .     -    .
 14-21      .   13.8, 15.6, 17.8      - -   .
   -   ,   ,   .
,     ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------

RA3BA, UA3VBD, UR4MJK, yl2gl

----------


## Vit51

> 14-21      .   13.8, 15.6, 17.8      - -   .


 40      ?      .

----------


## UT4LW

> 20-


      20.       .       +80  :

----------


## Kia2700d

> -   ,   ,   .
> ,     ...


      ...        .       ,   1-2 .   
         -   ,    IP+ (  ?). 




> .    1 .


 . 5-7 Scope Operation  : " Setable range: 0.030 ~ 1.600 MHz"  .         .

----------


## Kia2700d

> ...


.   ,   ,         .           :Crazy: 




> 100-200     20.


         ..        .

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

.    .   PY1WDS: *         .    * .     3.

----------


## R5ZQ

> .    .   PY1WDS: *         .    * .     3.


     ,     ,   .

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,             .


      ,     .        ,    ,    ,      ICOM. ,   .

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

, ...  ,     ,             ?...  ,     ,       ,       ,  -  ,  .   ,   .

----------


## , UA8U

(       )?        (  )    IC-7300.            .          ......, ......?   .    ....   ?     ,      .

----------


## , UA8U

> ,


     (       ),  .

----------


## Kia2700d

> 50.000-50.500 MHz,  2,    ,


         :(

----------


## Serg

> 


       ( ..  ssb)   ,   ,     ,     ...

----------


## R7KK

> ( ..  ssb)   .


,     , -    ,       .            ,   , ..   - http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1239129    ,         "OFF TOPIC"

----------


## sgk

> .


    IC-7300   ,     IQ .    ,         500  1000 .     IQ        ,  .

----------


## rx9cim

> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post  1239129    ,         "OFF TOPIC"





> .
>         ,    .  "" ,       ""     "" .    ""  ,               .


      "    "      .       50     1.

----------


## RA3BA

> ,   1-2 .


   40-: 1,5 ;  20-: 5 ;  15-: 6 ;  10-: 8 .  .

----------


## rx9cim

,       ,    ,     .
  ,   -      .
   .    512   ,    1      2.        ,   ,             .     ,        .       .




> R7KK  
> ,   ,  ,  ,  
>   , " "  IC-7300   .


       -        ?

----------


## rx9cim

> ,    ,       ! -          ,   !    ...


,      .      ,    7300     1   -      .    ,       -  .

----------


## Serg

*R7KK*,     ,   , ?

P.S. -  5     7300...

----------


## rx9cim

- -  ,  ,     ,  .      .       7300?

----------


## R7KK

> -  5     7300...


,        ,    eBay     ,      1345$,   :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ICOM-IC-...IAAOSwAvJW~udS

*P.S.* -    pse  , ..      !

----------


## RX1AL

. - , -     .
 ,      .     , 
       IC-7300.  ,   ,
 -    ,    .      
.  ,   ,  :
1.        ,  ,     
.       .  
  SDR  ,   .
2.          .
 ,   ""  ""    ,  
  ,  -  30-40.     ,  
   -,     .
3.      Split,       Split,  
   /,        Split -  .
      (??),    .      
  Split. !
4.  Multi -   .  ,      ,  !
    ,   .
5.    .       F-BKIN,     
   .     , - 
 ""  Multi.     .      
       CW .
  .      -,   .
 ,   ,     , 
  .  ,    .
6.  ,  :    ,      
  . , ,    .       .
 ,  ,   Yaesu FT-991,    -    
.     "",      SWR, IP, I   .
     -     !  a  
    .  ,    ,  .
     .         
. ,  -   .   ,  , 
   Yaesu FTdx1200  FTdx1300.

----------

RA3BA, RV4AI, Sergey, UA3VBD

----------

R7MR

----------


## RX1AL

- .    :
1.  "", ..     .      - .
    ,   "" ,  .  "Zoom" , 
  . !  -     ,  
     . ? - ?
2.  -    .     ,   
  2.5.         1.2    .   , 
  .
3.     ""  ,   .   .
        .




> ?
> ....


      .  :Smile:       "".     : MixW32,
,     (  )  FLDigi.     .
 ,     .      .  - 
  .   ,    .    ,   
    FLDigi.

------------------------------
 IF        -    .

----------


## RX1AL

> *RX1AL*
>  RS1-BA ,    
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1234804
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1234827


       ,  .    RS1-BA  .
     . ,      . ,
   ""    -   .
  ,    ,     .

----------


## Kia2700d

> ""  ,   .   .
>         .





> ..


     .      50  3600    .   . 4-6 
       .        passband    




> "", ..     .      - .    ,   "" ,  .


       Tx,   ?         ,      .     ..





> -     ,  
>     . ? - ?


  ,              .          .   




> ,  ,     
> .       .


    .   ?

----------

R7MR, RN3QN

----------


## UT0UM

> .      .


,         ???
        ?

----------


## RX1AL

> 30-40 ??


      .      ,    
. , ...    -  .   - .

----------


## RX1AL

> ,              .          .     .   ?


, ,      VK0EK,   .    ...
  .      !    SDR  
 ,   - .   , ... -...

 " " -     .     .    
    entry level -  ?

----------

aboka

----------


## RX1AL

> 12  USB-audio,     ,    ...


    ?   ,  ?     
ACC/USB IF Output Level (Default: 50%)
Sets the IF output level of [ACC] and [USB].

----------


## RX1AL

> ,         ....      IC-7300      .


 . o,        . ,    IC-706 SDR Console,
       IC-7300 - .   RTL-SDR   .

----------


## RX1AL

> HDSDR ,         omnirig...


-    HDSDR     ?

----------

RN3QN

----------


## Serg

> -    HDSDR


    USB-audio,     .
      ,     12,    .

----------


## Serg

,     ""    ,     RTTY    ,              100 . ,        ,     50   ( 14182).
      .
     CQ SZ1A SZ1A...

  ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFsngEKzSYY

----------


## sgk

> .     ,     ...


              ""   .



> -  -,  
> .     ,  ,    ...


            .  ,        "". :Razz:

----------


## RX1AL

> ""   .
> 
>             .


      ,  "".    .
    -, , .  ""   
   .




> ?  .


,  RTFM  ,  ,  ,     .
 :  ,        
   VFO A  B,     ,  ,
   .  ,    -,    . ,
 ?   ,     ,   "", 
  ,       .    ...

----------


## dima7

> ...
> 3.      Split,       Split,  
>    /,        Split -  .
>       (??),    .      
>   Split. !


 split   2 .   A=B.          split.  3      .      .      ,     .

----------


## RN3KK

> -?


  :Super: .   .  ,      .

----------


## R7KK

> ,


 ,         ...

----------


## rx9cim

Kia2007-           ..     .   ()     ,    ,        .

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UR5LAM

7300   USB -   ,       . 
  .

----------

rn6xc, UT4LW

----------


## rx9cim

Kia2700d -    ,      -     ,        ,            (   50%).

----------


## , UA8U

> ,      63   ""
>   .


 ,    ?    ( )  "  "     , IC-7300,         (),     SS-2, ZS-1, FLEX, ANAN, ......   . IC-7300  .      "  ". ,  .

----------

UT1FT

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## UT4LW

> "  "  -


 ,        : "* SDR*"! :Super: 



> SDR

----------

, UA8U

----------


## VA6AM

7300  ,      .
       .
  , ICOM  -SDR,        , -   ....      ,   .
  ,   ....  ICOM    ...  .

----------

, UA8U

----------


## rx9cim

-   ,       :Smile:  . 
7300   ,      ,   .       SDR - standalone SDR.

----------

, UA8U

----------


## UT1FT

,   : http://qrznow.com/in-depth-with-in-d...ertransceiver/

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## Filin-2000

> 


      2...3        :::: 
,,,
     -    icom-   , -?
        ,       ,         ?
       -  ?   ,      .
         :(

----------

Filin-2000, R7KK, RA6AS

----------


## aha

> -  ?   ,      .


   ,   ,    .   - .         .

----------

aha, Filin-2000, Serg

----------


## UA3VBD

IC-7300  Eham.net (    ) - https://translate.google.ru/translat...42&prev=search

----------


## aha

> UA3VBD, ,   .


 :::: .    ,     ,   . :Shocked:   :Super:

----------


## sgk

> ,   ,    .   - .


 *RX1AL*
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1239927

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## ua3rmb

> .


 .   ....  ::::

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## aha

> QRZ.RU  (RK3TD/RM6AA)   .


,   .        ?? :::: 



> .


  . ,    :Shocked:  :Smile: 



> .


,  . :  : 

 :Crazy:

----------

Filin-2000, RAMBLER, UR5LAM

----------


## R6YY

:


 
Havent measured latency yet, but it is obviously low, a non-issue.
The basic numbers are quite impressive.

Bottom line, so far I am quite impressed with the little 7300. 

Out of passband overload is -10 dBm with preamp OFF.    
500-Hz noise floor -133 dBm preamp OFF, -141 dBm preamp 1 ON.
Sensitivity 0.27 preamp OFF, 0.11 preamp 1 ON.  (10 dB S+N/N)
Preamp 2 is kind of useless except it lowers the AGC threshold.
AGC threshold, no preamp 1.9 uV, preamp 1: 0.85 uV and preamp 2: 0.5 uV.
Typical Icom in that respect, virtually identical to my preferences: 2 uV, 1 uV 0.5 uV. 
The third-order distortion products are relatively monotomic.
Classic DR3 81 dB, but if you let the distortion product rise 6 dB instead of 3 dB, it jumps up to 93 dB.
In other words, there is no 3:1 ratio between distortion and input level.  
Phase noise isnt affecting DR3 measurements.
Filtering is good, UI is fine once one figures out what to push on the LCD!
Have to go into a menu to adjust power level, not ideal but I can live with it.  
For $1500, what the heck.

I will have a long form report finished by Thursday.  
Will put it on the air this weekend at Ault QTH.

Rob, NC0B

----------

aha, Filin-2000, Kia2700d, UA3VBD, UA6AA, UT4LW, , UA8U

----------

aha, Filin-2000

----------


## , UA8U

> 


       N3QQ  : " ,  Adam       .    15."(  SunSDR-2, #2052).



> 7,5


   : "
_,             ".    ? 16  2016 ,  !     . ,    ? ,   ,          _  :Razz: _._

----------

rn6xc

----------


## sgk

> 123    .


        ?



> ,        135 ?


   ,       ?

----------

rn6xc

----------


## sgk

> 135   MDS   500 .   123    .


  R6YY,   500   500 .     500    1 ,    -10   "  "  150 ,   .      .

----------


## UT4LW

> .    .


  -  !    .  :::: 
    -     Flex-6700   150 !




> R6YY,   500   500 .


,         Icom,    135  (500 )  ,     MDS - 500 . 



> -10   "  "  150 ,   .


 ,        .

----------


## UT4LW

> RMDR    200  .           (  )


  .             .
,      ,       .
,   .       RMDR  ,        .   -  FTDX-5000      96 .
     -          DDC .       IC-7300.

----------

RA4FIX

----------


## Serg

> ,       ?


  ,    ,  ,  - 20 ( 40?) ,         .  :Crazy:

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,       R6YY.
>        500 .


      :
http://www.icomamerica.com/en/produc...mages/rmdr.jpg



@500  RMDR    135 

      .    RMDR   1-2 .  97  - ..    K3.


 
*RMDR and phase noise characteristics*The IC-7300s RMDR is about 97dB* (typical value) improving the Phase Noise characteristics by about 15dB (at 1 kHz frequency separation). The superior Phase Noise characteristics reduce noise components for both receive and transmit signals.
* At 1 kHz frequency separation (received frequency: 14.2MHz, MODE: CW, IF BW: 500Hz)

----------


## Kia2700d

> ?


ut4lw   500 ,     135 .
  R6YY      RMDR
      ?       .

----------


## RK9CB

IC-7300  IC-7800  ,   .   7300  ) 
 ,  -          " "   -    ...

----------


## UT4LW

> ut4lw   500 ,     135 .


 , !
 ,   135     (RMDR), ,   135    .     123 .
      .

----------

aha, exile, Filin-2000, UR4MJK

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,   135     (RMDR), ,   135    .


      /      .     -  ,    .   :Wink: 




> syn3a?

----------


## Kia2700d

-    .     - .  https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/ic-7300/info

   :

7300:  SSB   2400 : 3.66 .  CW   500 : 7.38 
 :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 




PRO III: 1.98 / 5.90 ms
TS-990: 8.6 / 17.6 ms
Apache 200D: 131.2 / 131.6 ms
Flex 6700: 162 / 162 ms

  NC0B.

 -    -590.    17-20   .

----------

Filin-2000, rn6xc

----------


## sgk

> :
> 
> 7300:  SSB   2400 : 3.66 .  CW   500 : 7.38 
> 
> .....
> Flex 6700: 162 / 162 ms


 ,    6700  " "
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1226257

----------


## sgk

> 


   IC-7300 " ".    IC-7300            .                . :Razz:

----------


## km6z

,    UA6LA,       IC-7300.  ,     .   -  **. 
73, !

----------


## km6z

,    .        ,  "FIL",     2,       ,   -    3,       ,  -       .   3 -  250 .    1965 ,    IC-7300    .   ,    KX3,    50   - ,    ,  -      1  .
73, !

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UI9O

> ?


   ,   ,  




> 1965 ,


  ""  . :Smile: 




> "FIL",

----------

UR4IOR

----------


## UI9O

> ,


,     .   ))
...     ::

----------


## sgk

> 1965 ,    IC-7300    .


     22 ,       (     #1288).   " "    ,      SDR    2004 .          IC-7300 "",            .

----------


## RA1WU

,   :   50   
     ...
,     ?  ,   ,     ...
  ....

----------

RAMBLER

----------


## UR4MJK

> ,     .


   .     .       ,  ,      .

----------


## R7KK

> ,     .


      ,       ,      !         (7300),  (590,2000),     (570,590,2000),  ....     ,         -     ...  :Smile:

----------

UT1FT

----------


## UR4MJK

,  ,      .  7300   ,   7800,     S-.       . 7800    ""  7300.

----------

,        .
  transmitter ()  receiver ().
DDC -      ( ,    ).  -.     SDR   .  ,   ,     .      .  ,        .  ,  .        ,   ,      .          15-20.     .  ,  ...    ,   .     . ..      .  ,        !      .    .    24-36-48      ...  !              ...  .
  ic-7300   .    .       .  :  ,   ,         ,       .
 ,    .      . ,        :Smile: 
        .        .  ,  .     :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

> ,              ,        "".


 ,     9+30 (-43 ),     -   S-     ,    0.1  (-127 ). ..      83 ...
   .     ,     100 , ..       :


          45 . :  S-    40 ,        7-8 ,   9+30.

----------

UT4LW

----------


## R6YY

IC-7300  


 
Sherwood Engineering HF Test Results

Model IC-7300 Serial # 02001408 Test Date: 4/5/2016

IF BW 2400 6 / -60, Hz 2344 / 3469 Ultimate 85 dB
IF BW 500 6 /-60, Hz 515 / 666 Ultimate 85 dB

Front End Selectivity (A  F) 15 bandpass filters B

Dynamic Range with radio, no preamp
Dynamic Range 20 kHz 81 dB
Dynamic Range 10 kHz 81 dB
Dynamic Range 5 kHz 81 dB
Dynamic Range 2 kHz 81 dB

Dynamic Range of radio with IP+ dynamic-range enhancement enabled
Dynamic Range 20 kHz 103 dB
Dynamic Range 10 kHz 101 dB
Dynamic Range 5 kHz 95 dB
Dynamic Range 2 kHz 94 dB

Blocking above noise floor, 1uV signal @ 100 kHz, AGC On, 123 dB
See notes below on blocking, limited by ADC clip point.

Notes: 

Blocking measurement was limited by the ADC overload indicator OVF 
Overload with a single signal occurs at -10 dBm 
While dynamic range is increased significantly with IP+ enabled, the overload 
point remains -10 dBm. 

S meter linearity 
S1 - S5: 2.8 dB / S unit 
S5 - S9: 3.3 dB / S unit 
From S9 to S9+60, each 10 dB reading was actually +9.5 dB

----------

R7KK, Serg, UT4LW, , UA8U

----------


## Kia2700d

> , -   IC-703...


 ,      


 IC-703 RMDR - 81    2 .  7300 94  -   .  




> Dynamic Range 2 kHz 94 dB


    Ten-Tec Orion  Ten-Tec Orion II

----------


## Kia2700d

> ?
> *Dynamic Range of radio with IP+ dynamic-range enhancement enabled*


   ?  IP+ -    ,       .        .         -   .     ..

----------

rn6xc

----------


## Kia2700d

> IP+ -   ...       .


       IP+?
    VW  :Wink:

----------


## sgk

> ,     9+30 (-43 ),     -   S-     ,    0.1  (-127 ). ..      83 ...


         83 ,         " ".



> .     ,     100 , ..       :
>           45 . :  S-    40 ,        7-8 ,   9+30.


       .      5 .       SDR.

    83        ,   50 .

        70 .    IC-7300   "" ,                  . 
,   .

    IC-7300.



> .


   ,         "In Band IMD".               .

----------


## sgk

> )


      ?         ,   40           .



> ,   .
> .


       .     .

----------


## Filin-2000

,    ?       ?     ?
    ?
               .
       ?

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

3,  AD4C.

----------


## RAMBLER

> Average rating: 5.0/5 - 24 .


       ,   ...

----------

K2BB, RN6LW

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,    7300-.
> Baofeng UV-7300 HF Radio Update!


   ,     .

----------


## UA6LGO

> :


,     :Smile: 

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1223391

----------

R6YY, rn6xc

----------


## Kia2700d

> . Антенный тюнер согласует только до КСВ 3, если КСВ больше он просто отключается


Должен до 10:1 строить с пониженной мощностью.

----------

R7KK

----------

(   )  -2     3.

----------


## RA3BA

3,             (,  ),    . , -    ,    .  ,         ,      ,   .

----------

R6YY

----------


## RN3KK

> 


    .   .

----------

Serg

----------


## UR4MJK

> 160/80/40   : "! !!"


       ""  . ?

,   , 1-2       ,     .     ,    ,   ,    ,    ,   .     ICOM   ,    .

----------


## ua3rmb

> ""  .


 .  .    -      ?    ?          -    , ,     - ,      UK5OOO (   40 ,           :Wink:  ).       ,     UK5O,     .

----------

> .


  ...
 ...    ,     ?
    ,       -2. 
    ?      .
 7300   .   ,   .   .

----------


## Kia2700d

> Где Вы такое вычитали? Может просто почитать мануал? А написано в нём следующее: 16.7~150 &Omega; (unbalanced) (less than 3:1 VSWR


Страница 11-4 манула http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/...0_ENG_CD_0.pdf

----------


## ua3rmb

> -


  ,    - .   .





> 


         ,       ::::

----------


## ua3rmb

> -


  ,    - .   .



> 


         ,       :::: 



> 14


   16-.

----------

rx9cim

----------


## , UA8U

> -


        ,   .......,.        .        . 




> 


 




> ?


    .   ,   ,   ....

----------


## , UA8U

> 


     UA8U, ....

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## , UA8U

> .


       . 13 (3:1).           10:1, .    ,     50-   =10     :Smile:           TUNER   .

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## RN3KK

> 


  ,     ,   1    100.    . +      .          .     .       ,          ,   . 
      ,      http://ha1ya.config.hu/htmkepek/ME14...A1s%20ENG.html

----------


## yl2gl

,  ,  HIQSDR c  R6DAN,      ,  ,   ,  ,   IC-7300 -  .      .  -  Inv.V.

----------

R3KBL

----------


## Kia2700d

> 50-   =10


 4.8 .  ..    ,     -   1  = 3  .  
  .

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## UR4MJK

> 


 (     )    .   ,  1 .   


         -  .

----------


## yl2gl

> ?


               .    ,   ,     10  .
  ,          M?   :Rolling Eyes:        .   .

----------

RA3BA

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,   IC-7300 -  .      .


      ?  ::::

----------


## sgk

> . 
> .....
>  sgk,      14.0  13.5      ,        ?


 



> ,     ,   1    100.


               .           .   100    -140 /,    1    -125 /   15  .       ,   ,     LTC2208   ""    
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1239698

----------


## , UA8U

KHz  ?

----------


## , UA8U

> 2,5-3 kHz


    ?

----------

LY4OO, , UA8U

----------


## LY4OO

> *SET MODE*,     - *Calibration marker*   ?


.  :: 
  ...
  .     -10         ?

----------


## R7KK

> .   ...


    ?    ,    ,  .          IC-746  ,      ...  ::::

----------


## , UA8U

> ,    .


   ,   .        ,           .

----------

UR4MJK, , UA8U

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,  ,  HIQSDR c  R6DAN,      ,  ,   ,  ,   IC-7300 -  .      .  -  Inv.V.


   7300-         ? (   -  )

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## LY4OO

" ",   20   P.AMP1,   OVF .      . 3 . . 
  -   .      (  ). IC-7000    .



> *LY4OO*,   -          ,      ?


   RIGOL DS1052,  ?

----------


## UT4LW

> - 50 ?


    Vp-p. 50  -    9+50 (-22 ),    S- .

----------


## UT4LW

*LY4OO*,  ,   RF  IC-7300    ,      .      :
1.     , , 9 .
2.   RF    7  12 .

      S-,    ?

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## LY4OO

> S-,    ?.


?

----------

RA3BA, Serg, UR3IQO, UR4MJK, UT4LW, , UA8U

----------


## Serg

> RIGOL DS1052,  ?


          .
       ,           .  74HCUxx




> IC-7300  RFGain    ,      .


, ,    ,  ,    -  -...  :Shocked: 
      ?      ,    ,  10  20    "".

----------


## RA3BA

,   ,      .         ,    :            ,    -?

----------


## RN3KK

RF Gain    .       .     2015    ,    (HIQSDR)     (28 ).    (   (300)  432   59+50),     ,   .

----------


## , UA8U

> .      OVF.


           1000$?   ,    :Smile: ,    .

----------


## , UA8U

> ,  ,    -  -..


   (% 90)         S-.

----------


## Kia2700d

> Вместо регулировки усиления ПЧ они регулируют этим резистором аттенюатор по входу, .


Че-то не понимаю о каком "ПЧ" речь. Между выходом ацп и выходом цапа на наушники нет ни одного аналогового звена. Где ж там менять усиление?  В афедри есть "цифровое" усиление но не дает ничего и никто им не пользуется. 

Серг, Ип+ это загадочная функция. Кто может померять пин #20 на ацп? Если уровень переходит на высокий при включении ip+ значит это таки включение дизера

----------


## Serg

> 


        ,  -   (   )   -.

----------


## Kia2700d

> Это дизер, где-то об этом Шервуд писал и давал таблицу MDS с IP+ и без него.


Я видел это сообщение. Там не было уверенности на все 100, и 20й пин он не щупал

----------


## UT1FT

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/1...e9b07i1mgsv3n6  34      5  5

----------


## Serg

:: 
*UR4FBA*, heil-sound   .    ,    ur8lv.com .

----------

UT1FT

----------


## yl2gl

( Google ): 
_-"  ,  ,  . IC-7300        .        Sampler  .  30     ."_

----------


## UT4LW

> .


       .   ,      4-5    .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,    .


 ,   . :Smile: 
 -   .     .

----------


## UT4LW

> .


      1:8    -125 .         14 .           .      .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## RO5D

?
         ?

  7300   ,               ...
   706, 7000  7100         756, 7600, 7700  7800...

----------


## UT4LW

> 1  4.


?    SunSDR2-PRO  1:8.   LTC-2209 (  2208)   129 ,  AB4OJ 130 .
WladN       LTC2208-14  127 .




> ?


            IP3.      .         ,     .   ,    .
 , ,  ,  ,      .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## R9DU

:Razz:  :Razz: ------ IC-718

----------


## Serg

:




     ! ,    -?!

----------

R5DD

----------


## UT4LW

> 


   IC-7300    20       .  ?

----------


## sgk

> ?


 ,      Flex-6700,   .        (   10 )  ,         :Razz: 



> ,   IC-7300  100 .       2208  2217?


     LTC2208   +3-4 ,      -5 
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1239698
 ,          TS-2000.     .   ,     LTC2217   ,    LTC2208.
    ,         6-7       1,2 . . .

----------


## sgk

> LTC-2208  LTC-2217     6-7 . ,   IC-7300  100 .       2208  2217





> ,   ,     .


   ,        .      .   IC-7300   (    ,      ),       IC-7300.      ,     .
    IC-7300  ,          ,    . :Razz: 
          ,      .

----------


## rn6xc

> IC-7300    20       .  ?


  :Smile:

----------


## rn6xc

> !


 ,   ,      !     :Wink:   ,       IMD3...5   :Sad:

----------

R7KD

----------


## UR4MJK

> , DX ,  ,        .


          (  )      .  ,     -        590-  -      .

----------


## sgk

> "  ,    ".


  IC-7300   . :Razz: 
        ICOM    

     .



> 2208    2217      ?


"   " (, , ).   ,       ,    . :Neutral:    2217  .

 :: 


> IC-7300   100 000 ,     .....    .


    1150 . .  50 . . .         600 - 650 . .

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,    ,       ,     IC-7300        RS1-BA.  .


  RS1-BA   OVF,       RF Gain.. 
   ?    CI-V     ..

----------


## sgk

IC-7300 (   5-6 )           .

----------


## sgk

" " IC-7300    .
 :: 
                .    . :Razz:

----------


## Kia2700d

> 5-6


      VFO,       .

----------


## RA3BA

DJ2AT    ,   7300 (      -10dBm).       7300-  20-    L-.   ,        .  ,       (   )   -8,95 dBm.   ,          ,      ( )    .

----------


## Serg

> 


         .          ().

----------


## uu0jr

> .    .


  CN2AA,   CQ WWDX.   RA9USU.     .

----------


## UT1FT

,          ?    ?

----------


## LY4OO

> ,          ?    ?


13.5 cm

----------

UT1FT

----------


## UT1FT

> !


 . UA8U   ,   .     .      .      .     .

----------


## LY4OO

- ,   RS-BA1  .  .     . ,      usb 115200    ,      19200. Port settings  Device Manager   115200     .

----------

LY4OO, UT1FT

----------


## RA3BA

7300      .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td-IUAY0p5M

----------


## , UA8U

> 7300      .


    ,  ?  ,  ,     ,     : " ". ,   ,   ?    ?  ,          .  .

----------


## RA3BA

> ,  ?


      7300  7100.  :  7300-   ,  7100      .

----------

rv3kj

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## RA3BA

> ,        -       .


        ICOM.

----------


## , UA8U

> , , 7600...        .


  :Smile: .    ,    ()  , DUAL WATCH.

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## , UA8U

> ,


 , .    .        + RU-005A (R-QUAD).




> RX ,


    ,     .




> ...        .


       .




> .


    ?





> .


    ,       ?  .

----------


## , UA8U

> 


 ,   .   ,   ,   .         .    ,     .

*  6 ():*




> 3-4  ?     - .


      ,        "   ".  ,        :Smile: .




> ,   .       7300  ?


 ,   1000$.      ,    ,         .    , ,     ,   .

----------


## UR4MJK

> .


 ,   .  -,  .      ?     ,   ,            RX.     ,      

     ,       , , 80-90  .               ,  0,5,  0,16 .    ,          ,    . ,   - ,     - ""          .  ,    ,              - ,       SDR  .

----------


## UR4MJK

> 0-30


,  ,   ,    (       ),       -      ,      .  27       ,   +    .     ? , , .       (      ).  ?   !  ,  - "".     ,    ,  . 73

----------


## , UA8U

> ?


  ,   SDR ,  :      5000$, SunSDR-MB1,   "c "?   ,     . , ....     .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## UR4MJK

> .


    ...      .    ,   ,     ,            10 ,        ,       (   -  -   ) -    100%.     .




> 5000$, SunSDR-MB1,   "c "?


   ))  ,    .         ,      .   . UT4LW  -, -    ,  MB-1.




> Icom,    $3


  ,   .    -10, -   -12(),   ,      -  -   .  ,          . (      )

----------

rn6xc, Serg, UR4MJK

----------


## ur5mid

MB-1    IC-7300,     ?

----------


## R5ZQ

.   ,    .      .

----------

RZ3ATG

----------


## R5ZQ

,   .  OMNI RIG, .  ,  .

----------


## Serg

> ,   .   -   -    CAT,  RS-BA1....


         CI-V ...
     12  USB-SOUND,      -.

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UA3VBD

Bert PA5HR -   40  .   -10, -20, -30 DB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nwDzt_Te0w

----------


## R1BA

:Laughing: 



    .

----------

exile, LY3SR, michalych, R5DD, RA3BA, RN0SS, , UA8U

----------


## , UA8U

IC-7300     ,           .          , Kenwood-Yaesu,     .

*  5 ():*




> ...


        .

----------

rv3ae

----------


## R6YY

> ...    ...


      "" ** .      480,   .   7300    .        .   /VisAir.

----------

rn6xc

----------


## Kia2700d

:

----------


## RL3DF

*Kia2700d*, 
    .  ,       ?    .
   .

----------

, UA8U

----------


## , UA8U

" "",     :Smile:

----------

Eugene163, R7KK

----------

R7KK, UR5LAM

----------


## R5ZQ

, 3,5mHZ       .         .         .    . ,    .

----------


## sgk

> . ,    .


     IC-7300   .        ,           SDR . :Razz:

----------


## sgk

*R5ZQ*
         IC-7300.          .       .    ,           IC-7300       . ,  ,        .



> - ,  ,  (,          .


   ,   ,     27 . :Razz:

----------

RAMBLER

----------

rn6xc

----------


## , UA8U

> 27 .


 ,   ?   50,     :Smile: .            .      ::::

----------


## , UA8U

> R8.


  ?  .         ""  .




> -


    ,    R8.

----------


## , UA8U

> .


   ,    EAGLE    ICOM.

----------


## R5ZQ

> * A3ZQB*,     ?    ( )   ?


    .

----------

RA6AS, Serg

----------


## RA3BA

7300.     20 . ,  -,  SSB. 1- -  300 ., 1 ,  9+60 .      -1.   15   7300      ,    . 2- -  80 .,  9+70 .     .   20      .  ,             .       .  ,   CW.     :  ,               .      756 PRO  .    .

----------

labuda51, rv3ae

----------


## UT4LW

> ZS-1


 ,          ,  ZS-1    -   .          . 




> 9+70 .     .


 ! :Smile:     9+62.        ?

----------

RAMBLER

----------


## , UA8U

> .


      ,   .....

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## RA3BA

. . : 4-107 (  1,2- 2 ),   R/S CAT-30, HP 33321B. ,   .   .
1.   14150  (SSB/ 2,4 ): -134  ( ).
  -1: -138 .
2.  : -123 .
3. : 20 .
4. -1: 10 .
5. -2: 13 .
6.  S- .
. ./  ./  
9+60/9+63/-26,  9+40/ 9+42/-46, 9+20/9+20/-66, 9/9/86, 8/7,7/-92, 7/5,5/-98, 6/4/-104, 5/1,5/-110, 4/  .
7.  OVF: -00  (!,  !)     .    8  OVF  -24 .
 .
   ,             ( 1 )    ,    ,     .

----------

exile, Kia2700d, R7KD

----------

rn6xc

----------


## RA3BA

: 0=1 , -86 = 50 , -120 =1, -140 =0,1 .

----------


## UR3IQO

> ,         -10   ,  = 0.





> 8  OVF  -24 .


,  -24 = -11 (  50),       :Smile: ,   -   (    ).




> 1.   14150  (SSB/ 2,4 ): -134  ( ).


   /?

----------

rn6xc

----------


## yl2gl

> : 0=1 , -86 = 50 , -120 =1, -140 =0,1 .


 ,  50  , 50   -73 : http://www.qrz.ru/reference/dbm.shtml      .
  S- - ,  ,   ,      S.   IC-7600  : 1  S-     5 .

----------


## R5ZQ

> IC-7600  : 1  S-     5 .


  ,    +40  ,   80    .    ,   .

----------


## RA1AFS

76

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irq-6ifvRjg

----------


## R7KD

*RA3BA*,     .  ,   .  . 73 !!!

----------


## rv3kj

> .


DG2NBE  EB3GGB    SSB  20. :Super:       7300.  .

----------


## rv3kj

> ,


  :Wink:          . ic7300.      . :Razz:  (  )

----------


## RA3BA

> *RA3BA*,     .  ,   .  . 73 !!!


      ,      . ,  -     ?

*  11 ():*




> ,      -20   -30 .


  ,         ,       (  RF)  .   -  1          .  1  (00 )   ,      .        7300   .

*  8 ():*




> - ,     90 - .


           ..   -?  ,     :     Ten Tec Eagl        7300    ,      . ,     NR-   .

  .

----------


## RA3BA

> .


    DJ2AT  7300.    .

   00   .        ,              .

----------


## RA3BA

[QUOTE=UR3IQO;1249405],  -24 = -11 (  50),       :Smile: ,   -   (    ).

, ,    .

*  19 ():*

  DJ2AT,  . http://funkperlen.blogspot.de/

----------


## RA3BA

,  :   (,   )   .   ,         ,       5-7 .      .      .       ..:  ,     .

----------


## , UA8U

> 3-      ,


   . :Smile:  




> .


 ,  - SS-2 ,      .  TS-2000  /.

----------

22

----------


## rz3bw

> 3-      ,   .       ic7000


     (   -  ) 5     FT-857D -        . ,   .    . , ,     IC-7300,     ,      .
    -    2-  3-   .
   ,     ,        (  ).

----------


## , UA8U

> ,  -


    .    "",      .  .      .  IC-7300  ,     .

----------

R7KD, rn6xc

----------


## 22

> :


   .   .      .

----------


## ra3qdp

,    ,    "     "      .
       -   .     -  ,   -        .

----------

Genadi Zawidowski, UT4LW

----------


## Kia2700d

> "     "


  .      S9, OVF  .              III.

----------

Serg, UR4MJK

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,


    ,      ?     ,   IC-746,   .        .     NB,           
...  :    :

----------

Filin-2000

----------

Filin-2000, Kia2700d

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,    ...       ~2,


    !
     :(




> ,      ""


 ,       ..

----------


## UN9LCW

> 


       IC-7300?       ,    ...         IC-7100       6 .   ,?

*  5 ():*




> 


  ,     ,        .    ,    ,    ,     ?

----------


## UN9LCW

> 


     ,  .                      ,               ,        ,    !

----------

rn6xc, UN9LCW

----------


## UN9LCW

> ,  .


 !

----------

R7KD

----------

Filin-2000, rn6xc

----------


## 22

> ,    .


  ,     ?        ?   ?




> "   "


 ,        ,       .     .

----------


## UN9LCW

> 214


   ! ! :Razz:

----------

?  590-   ?  :Smile:

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## , UA8U

> ?


 ,   Rob, " " :Smile:

----------


## ra3qdp

> ,       5-7 .


        .

----------


## Serg

> http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic7300/7300notes.pdf



, +     .      +   MDS (?)       10 .               .


   -  ,   -  , .. ,    DSP   :(

 NB,             NB.

  ,            -   , ..        .

   ,        OVF    -        - !

     ,                ,     . .

   (    ):    3.7,   250   -  17.        - 4.2.

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## Serg

:

_Generally I dont see the need for the preamp if IP+ is OFF.  On 20 meters the 500-Hz noise floor on my unit is -133 dBm.   The SSB sensitivity measurement (10 dB S+N/N) is 0.27 microvolts with the preamp OFF.  

This would be more than adequate in a rural environment with very low noise most of the time even on 10 meters.

Rob
NC0B_

----------


## , UA8U

> , UA8U,  ?





> ?


 , ,      94*ab*
81*ac     ....*

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## R7KD

> ,           .         https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8tF6/NwNQVNCJ7 https://cloud.mail.ru/public/93BD/Li6mXKJ4a


 .,   .73 !!!

----------


## , UA8U

> .


 ,     ,         .       (). ,            ....  .,    :Smile: .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## Kia2700d

> "ab"   .       ,    ~-10dB,   .


    ,   ?   ::::  

  IP+   -122 ,  . 
 UT4LW       7300.    -10   , .

----------


## RA3BA

: 66 .     "9 ":  34 .

   :  ,  .     880  .    ""  ,   .

----------

*UC8U*
,       ,    ft-857d?
    5293 . ( ). , .

----------


## UT4LW

> UT4LW       7300


    OVF.      ,         .



> IP+   -122 ,  .


IP+ -      ,  ,    12   .



> , .


,          ? :Smile:

----------


## , UA8U

> , ---- ...


 ,  ?  ,     .     ,      ,    ,  ,   .    .   .

----------


## UC8U

> ,       ,    ft-857d?
>     5293 . ( ). , .


    ,     -      ,         -     .  ,   ,    .     .




> ,  ?  ,     .     ,      ,    ,  ,   .    .   .


      ,   .

----------


## sgk

> .    .


  ,    
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1189116

----------


## , UA8U

> ,       ,    ft-857d?


 ,  .    .   ,     ?

----------


## UR3IQO

> 7300     c , , ,  dither IP+    .      .


  ,          ,    ,        1,            .      ,  ,      ,     ...

----------

*, UA8U*
 .   ,     :Smile: 
 ,   ,      .
  ft-857d (   )    3     ( )     .   ,     . 
   7300        ,          .

----------


## R5ZQ

> ...... FIRMWARE UPDATES 2016/04/14


       ,   1.08  ,   1.12.    ,   .

----------


## Vit51

.      .   .      .
*note*-  ,    ,    ....  .

----------


## Vit51

> **,


,  **.   ! Sorry!

----------

Filin-2000, UR8EN

----------


## Filin-2000

> ... FIRMWARE UPDATES 2016/04/14


   .

----------


## RA3BA

HD9ASB  7300,   .

----------

R6YY, rv3ae

----------


## , UA8U

> .


     ....   ,      ,     .     "    ".

----------


## R7MR

> ,       7300?
>  - ?


    ,     3    ,  ,    .

----------

R4DZ

----------


## RN3GP

> 


    ,     , IC746  TS590,  ,   .     .    IC7300    ,    ()       ,      ,    ,  ,        .

----------


## RT9I

> IC-746


 .

----------


## RT9I

> ,    ,      .


,   ,   ,     . ,   :Smile:

----------

6Y5., Serg

----------


## RA3BA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIiwNQlyzTw
    ,   ,       , ,    13,5  15 .

----------


## 6Y5.

-     .

----------


## Llll

> ?


  :Smile:

----------


## EU1TX

> ,  ,   ,   IC-7300    :


  ,        16       .

----------


## UA6BNJ

,     .

       .

----------


## Serg

.   , ,    :

http://www.mods.dk/downloadmanual.ph...ual.zip&radio=

     ,      .
 ,    ...

----------

UR3IQO

----------

RAMBLER

----------


## , UA8U

> ,    ...


     .




> "UA8U     ".


   "   UT4LW" :Rolling Eyes: 



> IC-7300   .


    ? Adam  Rob?

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## ra9few

.

----------

aha, RA3BA, rv3daf, , UA8U

----------


## UT1FT

...   eHam 64    4.9
,         Apple -      ,  - "   "

----------

, UA8U

----------


## R5ZQ

, .

----------

, UA8U

----------


## Serg

:


 
_In respect to the IC-7000, a strong signal would have to be within the 15-kHz roofing filter to negate the blanking efficiency.  That is the way it is on my IC-781 also.

I just tested the 7300 NB with one and two strong signals on 20 meters.  I  had the scope span set for +/- 25 kHz, and the test signals 20 kHz above or below or both of the center frequency.  My pulse generator was producing an S8 deflection on the S meter with the preamp OFF.  Enabling the noise blanker virtually eliminated the impulse audibly, and the S meter was not deflecting at all.  With one -10 dBm signal, or two -13 dBm signals, the blanking was almost as good.  Generally the S meter would not deflect, but occasionally to S2.  These test signal(s) were just below OVF.

The only unusual observation is with the NB OFF, and the two -13 dBm test signals offset +/- 20 kHz, the impulse would randomly kick the S meter higher to S9 or S9+5 dB, but occasionally only S7, where with the strong signals OFF, the S meter consistently reads S8.  Not a big deal, just interesting. Moving the generators to two random frequencies, (non-integer) made no difference.

Rob
NC0B_

----------

, UA8U

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,   .  -,      +10.


  !  :Wink:

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,     7300.   ,


          .  ,  .   REF Adjust,  (  ).

----------


## R5ZQ

.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=681uaZYJXJQ

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


    .       -       ICOMa.

----------


## , UA8U

> :


     ,  SDR ,   R2AGG,         :Smile: .

----------


## R7KK

> ,      .  ""    ,   .


 ,    , -  !         ,        "-",   ...

----------

RA1WU

----------


## LY4OO

,  ICOM      ,   /?    ...    ,        -    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## R7KK

> .


   ,     ,        !  ::buj::

----------


## LY4OO

/  .     ,     (  RIT   ).   ,    ""  .

----------


## , UA8U

> ,     "  "  .


 .    QRZ.RU

*  47 ():*

    ,   .    ,               .   ,     ,           ....  IC-7300,      ,  .    ,     "  ".

----------


## , UA8U

> ,  .


  ,  . ,   ......     :Smile: . "   ?" () ?,   .

----------

R7KD, rn6xc

----------


## RA3BA

> 20


   ,   ,    RF   20-40 . ,     S-     .  ,   :      1,5 .   S- ?

----------


## UT4LW

> S-metr  /?


    S-  /.      SDR. :Smile: 




> ,     S-     .


..     ,     ?     ?

----------


## RA3BA

> ?


,   -  ,  -    ,         .    ,     .   ,    - .

----------


## UR4MJK

, s-     ,       ,      S-  . UT4LW      ,       s-    RF GAIN.      ,              .    ,  ,  (,       )

----------


## R6LCF

:http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/download/firm/
  :https://www.icom.co.jp/world/support.../IC-7300/1_12/

*:*


      SSB 
** 


SD   SDHC  .   IC-7300     . ( - , 
  ,  ,   .)        "IC-7300" ,  
  .      ,    
.   ,         
 .    8 (   SD - )  
"FULL MANUAL"  .   15 ( )  
"FULL MANUAL"   .       . -       . 
 CPU: 1.12 
DSP : 1,06 
DSP Data: 1.00 
FPGA: 1.11

----------

aha, labuda51

----------


## Serg

> 14,000-14,100  ... ,


   ,     ,    .
       -,     ...

----------


## RK9CB

,           ,     ,           .      .        IC-7600,     , .
   . 
     7300    ,    ,       ,      (, ,    , ..       ).
  VFO   ,   "" .    ,  ,     . Kenwood TS-2000   NR2       ,     NR2,        ,     .  IC-7300       .             .

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## RK9CB

,  ...    ,   TwinPBT  Multi   , .. TwinPBT ,   ,   .  ,       ,     -  .    , ..    , , ,  ..      ...
     ,  ,       : XIT, RIT,       ,    ,   ,          .        1500 ,     -  . 
 ,      ,     7300      ,      .

----------


## R7MR

> ,  ...    ,   TwinPBT  Multi   , .. TwinPBT ,   ,   .  ,       ,     -  .    , ..    , , ,  ..      ...


      ,       AF  TWIN ,    ,    ,    .      CW,..    FT-857 ,      .
    CW     1  ,    ,           RIT.

----------


## Serg

-    7300           12  USB ?

          -    , ,   HDSDR.     ,  ?

----------

UR3IQO

----------


## Serg

*Kia2700d*, 

""   .

       ,     .    ,     7100    ,  ,      12   , ,    ,   -    ...

----------

rn6xc, RZ6MB, UA3VBD

----------


## Serg

> .....""


  "  ..",    ,     1696 ?

----------


## Serg

> " "    12 ?


,        12 ,   ,      . 
 ,        DSP ...

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


   ..

----------


## R7AG

RZ6M

----------


## RZ6M

> .  ,      "-"   USB-  ,   ?


...   AF/IF   12 ,     WR  (    https://cloud.mail.ru/public/E2H2/Xq6i54PJa )

----------

Serg

----------


## san_s

.     ,   .     -  .         ...

----------


## san_s

.
    ...

----------


## , UA8U

> ,


    ,   ,      .     .




> ...


    .    ,     .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    -1...


    ,   Kenwood ,   .       .             .       TS990s       .    !
      -1    ,    .       .     -1        !

----------


## R2AHB

> ...


 ::::  ::::  :::: !!! :Super:

----------


## R2AHB

> ...


  ...     ... -...
    ? :Shocked:      ...



> ,  ...


 "",  "  ",  ,   ...
 ""  ...
!  ...

----------


## R2AHB

> .


 ...  ,   ,   -        ()  ,   ""  ,     ...



> ?


 ..

----------


## R7MR

> ,    -1...


 ,        !!!

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

, ,  1   ?  ,  " ", , ,  2       ?         , . 73!

----------

Vit51

----------


## R7MR

> ,  .        .       ( ,     !!!)    ,     ...         ..


     ,  ,       1995       FT-840 -     " " !!!

----------

> -:





> 1) .


  Pelican



> 2) 3  -.


  .     .



> 3)       ,     .


      .



> 6)    SD


 iPhone  .    .   ,     .



> 7)


     !   ...



> 10)  USB


  USB-A/USB-B.     200 ,  .   -  . .



> 11)  -  RG-58    ...


     ...



> 12) , ,    ,


.     .  :Smile: 
  .     .

----------


## san_s

6000    http://www.radioexpert.ru/product/instruktsiya-dlya-icom-ic-7300/
  ,  .  ,   .    ,    .

  1 . -   .      ,     -  .   45   .  60  .   ...
   30           3 ,     SSB  CW,   ,  ,     ,   ...

,   . 

FT897D - ,     ,      FT-450D.  ,     -  .      ic-7300, ,   ,   - .

"    " - .     .

"    , " -    ,  , ....     .  ,   -   ...

, IC-7300       SD      .     ....       . ,        .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## R5ZQ

,     3.. .       . ICOM    ,        .



> 


    . 950SDX      .        ICOM     .     ,  .  590             . ,     ,   .  ,     .  7600,  ,   ,     .

----------


## , UA8U

> .


   ?  .   ,     ,    1 .  .




> 


    KENWOOD ?   TS-990  ,   .

*  7 ():*




> .


      .

*  5 ():*




> TS-990  ,


  ,     .    ?

----------


## , UA8U

> ,  , .


     Retiree ().

----------

R6LCF

----------

R6LCF

----------


## , UA8U

> ,...


 ,   .     ICOM,  706-746-756

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R6LCF

> ,  .    ?


    , !

----------


## R6LCF

> ...


  ,      ,          ,     ,  ,       ,    .     +35*          ,  .     !

----------


## san_s

20  23 .    IC-7300  .        (ICOM   )   5,5       4  .     ,    .       3,5       IC-7300   .

        .          .   -      !!!         ,  . -   ,      ( , ,    ).

    . .  ,   .   Panasonic  ,      1000 .    !!!      . ,  ,    - .
    .  160 , ,   .  ,    160   . ,  160     !!!  ,  30 ,         10   ,  15    .  20  ,   .     40 ,   80.      .

       .    .

       .  2      .     .  -.   .   .
   .    ,    .         .          .       .  4        . 

,         ,    .       -   .

,         ,   , ,  Worde.           .   ,    ,            .

      .     .       . ,      .      .        .            .

  ,    ,              .  ,   .

  ,     .    . ,     .        .

    .   ,        .       .       .        .  20              SSB.  40   80      . ,       ,      .
            .

   .              (     !!!).  ,    ,        .
  10   160              .   ,        .        .

  .         ,    ,        (   !!!     ,        ,   ).   FT-991 ,    ,  FT-450D     ,    .  IC-7300   . ,      ,    ,     100 ./      ,    .

      .  ,  IC-7300    .       ,   .      
,  .  ,    - .              .

,    . ,        2     IC-7300,     .

----------


## UI9O

QSO   IC-7300 :Super:

----------


## , UA8U

> (ICOM   )   5,5       4  .


  ,      , ,           .     "  "  "  ".      5,5., ,      . ,     ,      .......




> 


 .

----------

,       .
  (?)       ,     ( )        .

----------

> ,     (IC-7300)      .


   5 ...
SDR     ,     ,   ,    5   :Smile:

----------

http://ecom.eladit.com/ELAD-ASW-1-SW...atic-Exchanger

----------

, UA8U

----------


## , UA8U

> SDR     ,


 ,    SDR,   Switch Box

----------


## , UA8U

> .


      ,  .  .  (,      IC-7300)         ?        IC-7300    ?  ()      300$.

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## , UA8U

> .


    ,   .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


      .    ,  :               ,    .......               ,  ,        .........  .      !
 :     ,  ,    ,   .
               .

----------

, UA8U

----------


## , UA8U

> -      ?


    ,     .

----------

UA6AA

----------

UA6AA

----------


## RZ3ATG

> Для того, что бы чего то сравнивать , сопоставлять, анализировать и делать выводы необходимо к любому изделию подключить диапазонную антенну. Вы подключили к трансиверу "резинку от трусов" или "шнурок от ботинка". Слушать на кусок провода длиной 5,5м., блин, даже не знаю как это назвать. Короче, делайте антенны хотя бы простые, но диапазонные и Вы почувствуете .......   Нет.


  Ну можно вроде через комп панораму вывести на монитор, программное обеспечение для этого есть.

----------


## UA6AA

.           .

----------


## R7MR

> "       "
> 
>   -      ?


   "Noise offset" ,      - ,
      160    80 .

----------


## RV3DLX

> .


     .          ,           ,       ,      ,       .        ,     ,        ,       .
.

----------

UR3IQO, , UA8U

----------

RN3QN, , UA8U

----------


## san_s

.     "  " 

http://www.yaesu.ru/instruction/PS-50SWIII_manual_rus.p  df

----------


## san_s

.      .

1)       ?
2)     CW?
3)      ?
4)     ,         RG-58.    ,        .     .   ,      http://chipelectronics.ru/uhf-u58p?search=uhf ( ,        ,   ...   ,  .  ?  ""       ?),      .        UHF,  PL-259,          .    ....
5)     ,        ?

  .... ,    ic-7300.         ic-7300.

*  14 ():*

 ,       100% .    .       ,  ,       .     .         .... , , ,        -        ...

----------

R7WA

----------


## , UA8U

:Shocked:     . :Smile:

----------

rx3dqx

----------


## ut2uf

> ,    .


  :Smile:

----------


## RA3BA

[QUOTE=san_s;1258958]   . 

, ,      .         . -        . ,             .   .       ,     -. !

----------


## US7IGN

> .      .
> 
> 1)       ?
> 2)     CW?
> 3)      ?
> 4)     ,         RG-58.    ,        .     .   ,      http://chipelectronics.ru/uhf-u58p?search=uhf ( ,        ,   ...   ,  .  ?  ""       ?),      .        UHF,  PL-259,          .    ....
> 5)     ,        ?


1.       ,      .      ,       .   . ,      .
2.    ,       ,      ,  7300    BK-IN        ,     .   .
3. .  .
4.   http://chipelectronics.ru/uhf-u58p?search=uhf  .      RG-213
5. ,      .     .     .

..    ,   7,5 ,     70      14  18    .

----------


## , UA8U

> ..    ,   7,5 ,     70      14  18    .


      "        (ICOM   )   5,5       4  .    ,    .      3,5      IC-7300   ."  ,    ""     :Smile: 




> ,      .

----------


## 50LV50

. 
            ...  :Crazy: 

 \                    ,     .       ,     IC-7300? , !!!

----------


## RA1WU

?     ?  :Smile:

----------


## UA6AA

> "Noise offset" ,      - ,
>       160    80 .


 ...
   -    ?
  ... ...

----------

rn6xc, UR3IQO

----------


## UA3LM

> 200  . 10 %  , "  ".   IC 7300  Tecsun,   ..


        ? 
      ,      .
   -    .

----------


## US7IGN

> ? 
>       ,      .
>    -    .


.      .           ...     ...

       181   ...

----------


## msam

> ,     IC-7300? , !!!


!  .  .  .   :Smile:

----------

ur5mid

----------


## RA3BA

7300. 1300 ..

----------


## , UA8U

> 7300.


   ,      .




> ?


 ,     ""?

----------


## UT4UCM

.

----------


## , UA8U

,   ,     .   ,  , .

*  57 ():*




> ..     ,   .


      QRZ.RU    .      . 700 .  ?

----------

san_s

----------


## RZ1ZR

..

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## R6LCF

> QRZ.RU    .      . 700 .  ?


 ,        . ,     (    )  .       . ,   !

----------


## , UA8U

> ,                .    .


 ,    #1777     QRZ.RU             .   ,  .  QRZ  .

*  26 ():*




> ..





> 


   "  "  ,    ......,    .    ? .

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,    #1777     QRZ.RU             .   ,  .  QRZ  .


     ..      ,     .

----------


## US7IGN

> ,    CW               .


.     SSB =)

----------


## US7IGN

7300   .     3, 7600  ..      3  7600,      ...       7300    ,    .

----------


## UN9LCW

> 3,5      IC-7300   .





> .   -      !!!





> .





> .





> .


     , .....!!!!

----------

R7KK, RV3, UR4MJK, us4el, , UA8U

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


   .   ,     , ,   .       .  SSB  .

----------


## Mayor

> ?    / ?


.      ...    ,   ...  :Razz: ..   ...""...





> ,  ,   .       ...


... :Razz: .. ""    (  "" :Smile: ),   "",   ,     "",     .... :Embarassed:   "...    ,     ..." () :Razz:

----------

Filin-2000, R9yg

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## UR4MJK

*R5ZQ*,       ,     ?  ()     ,                        .   ,   , -  ""

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## UR4MJK

,      .    . ,  ,    ?

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## RK1AT

> .    ,  !


  ,    .



> 20  2016.   -   .
> 
> -:
> : 1061
> 1  - 358 
> 2  - 307 
> 3  - 285 
> 4  - 111
> 
> ...

----------

Vit51

----------

RK1AT

----------

IC-7300         700 .   ,    1923 . ,      ,            .     /.   400320120  476 .   .   ,        .

----------

R4DZ

----------


## Kia2700d

.        ...   7300  ::::

----------


## Serg

> ,    .


    ,    TTX.       "" ,   -    sdr-on-board  :Wink: 
   ,    ...  , ,   ,    ...

----------

ua3enb, UR4MJK

----------


## rx9cim

,    .       .             .                   20   :Smile: .     -.

----------


## RT9I

> ,   ,   .


,   ,      (   ). ,      .

----------

, UA8U

----------


## sgk

*RT9I*
  ,     .    ,       *VassiL*



> ,  7300   .  ,   ,   ,    .  , , ,  ,   ,   ....

----------


## DerBear

> ,   ,    .   ,  -     ,   ,   - ?       .    .   .        ,  .        .            ,      .


   .    .        ,       (    ),   ,     .     ,      /.     DSP ,      ,    "" ,      , ,   /     /  .

*  5 ():*

  ...




> ,


 .   . 
   ,   -    ,  , ,        ""  ,     .  -    1-          . ,    ,      . -     /  .      1-  -               .           .




> IC-7300.       .


     .

   ,    ""   / . ,   !                ,    .         .    .          ,       ,     . 
 , ,     " ",     ,     -          . !

----------


## R6LCF

> ,  ,   ,   **.


   ............  !




> FT-450D  IC-7300?


           !




> .


      !
P.S. ,   !

----------


## UN3Z

> http://news.srr.ru/?page_id=5412    . ,   45  45 .  ,        .   .


 ..................  ....................  ..........!

    !
!

----------


## R6LCF

> 


            .
       50.
34   ,     (            1.0 )    !

----------


## ra9few

> !
> !


 :: ,  ,  -  ,    !
  !

----------

UN3Z

----------


## UT4LW

> .


IC-7300       (RMDR).        ,  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sVpoPJKgo8  ?

----------

BIRUSS, Eugene163, Filin-2000, UT4LW

----------


## RA3BA

,      (AGC) .  -      ?

----------


## UA6AA

splitter CAT  IC-7300   VSPE    ,          .
         .

----------


## ur7hfo

> - CI-V


.      rs-232 ,        CT-17.
  -,      -  FT232 FTDI
http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/20-PCS-BTA41-600B-BTA41-600-BTA41600B-BTA41600-BTA41-TO-247-40A-600V/32351819193.html?spm  =2114.30010708.3.2.U  QYpjR&ws_ab_test=sea  rchweb201556_0,searc  hweb201602_3_10039_1  0017_10021_507_10022  _10020_10009_10008_1  0018_10019_101,searc  hweb201603_6&btsid=d  94d27d6-4873-4c59-b175-c0922e4643be

   -  - http://www.cqham.ru/forum/attachment...0&d=1461093600

----------

R2AGG

----------

> 


  . 
    . 
 :Smile: 
   ,   ?    /    ?

----------

UR7FM

----------

,         :Smile: 
    -       .

----------


## RT3B

> ,        
>     -       .


  ,           ,   ,
    !

----------


## R6LCF

> .
>        .


    ,     .     Kenwood          ...
     ,     , .....  , !
      Icom ,  Yaesu,     ,   1-2  ,   ,.  ,  !!!Sennheiser HMD 280 Pro .         ,          .   ,      ,   ,    ,    ,!  ,  ,...... !
            Icom7300.            .     ,          .  !     ....., .

----------

rv3daf

----------


## R6LCF

> 


 ,         .
    ,      ,  .    -     .  .   ,       ,      ,     ....     ,         .....  !
       ,   .......!           . ,    ,    .

*  19 ():*

   ,         Icom 7300  :http://forum.qrz.ru/338-ic-7300/4334...ml#post1247876   916,918,920    ,   !

----------


## R6LCF

> :  ,


 ,       , .         , ,  ....

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


              .... .......?
      ,     !
   , 3  ,      !       .
      ,        !        ,  !

----------


## RT3B

> RT3B
>  ..


  :Laughing:  ::::  ::buj:: 



> Icom ,  Yaesu,    ,   1-2  ,   ,.


!
     ? 
 ?

*  20 ():*




> ...


  ,       ...
      I     ..

     ,    LCD .
      (       :::: ),
    ,           .
        ,     ,   ,
   -    -    , 
    .
      ,        , 
      ....
         -EX-.




> ,      (AGC) .  -      ?


 
             0   OFF?
   10 .
   1.12?

----------

UR7FM

----------


## R6LCF

> !
>      ? 
>  ?


                Yaesu ,   ,     Kenwood.               ,    .  ,  ,  1 mic 8v   7mic  6 gnd.       1,0. .
 .  7300:

----------

UA6LPN

----------


## R6LCF

> . 
>      ,


       .  ,      7300.
         ,       .

----------


## R5ZQ

,      ICOM   OFF       .



> ICOM -      10.


   ,   . ,  ,   .   ICOM   , ,  5+.     KOSS   .   ,    .   ICOM,  7300          .  .          . ICOM     ,    .   .

----------

Eugene163, RA1WU

----------


## R5ZQ

> -        .


        .     .

----------


## R5ZQ

> .       IC-7000     .       ,       .


    , ,       HEIl.   . 897  YESU,  ,       , .  HI-FI,  ,  .

----------


## RT3B

> OFF    7300?


  28,510

----------


## RK1AT

> ,       .


   !  :Smile:  SM-20       !

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


   .:  MD46       4,7    (  XLR)            .  ,    8     2,2 .             Adobe Audition    . !     , !

----------


## R5ZQ

> ?  ?      IC-7000    ?          , ,    ?
>     IC-7300  ,   ,       5+.     ...


      ICOM      ,      ,       .         (, , - ,    LPF,BPF  ..).   18     TS590,     ,    .   YESU,  FT950-23   ,  .       ,  5+  .    ICOM    ,  .            .

----------


## Serg

IC7000     ,   ,  TS-570     . 
 7000      TX DSP ,    !   ,    TX      -   ,  100   ,      .   TX  ,        " " .

----------


## Serg

,  -     ?

http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/.../IC-7300/1_13/

Download Type Firmware 

Version 1.13 

Update 2016/05/27 

Note 

Improvements

FM TX audio S/N ratio

To update the firmware


 
An SD card or an SDHC card is required.
Format the card in the IC-7300 before using it for the update. (First, save
any data that is on the card, if necessary.)

 Unzip and save the downloaded firmware file in "IC-7300" folder that is on
the card.

Save the transceiver-s data onto a separate card before doing the update. It
is possible that your data could get lost or corrupted during the update.
Thoroughly read Section 8 (USING AN SD CARD) of the FULL MANUAL for details.

Thoroughly read Section 15 (UPDATING THE FIRMWARE) of the FULL MANUAL before
starting the update.

Never turn OFF the transceiver power during the update.

The firmware will be updated to the following versions.
 Main CPU: 1.13
 DSP Program: 1.07
 DSP Data: 1.00
 FPGA: 1.12


          12,          ,      12...

_I have the same problem with IF output. I can see only filter bandwidth.

I can see a signal on HDSDR, but it's only as wide as whichever filter I happen to have selected at the time, which is generally 3KHz.  If I change my filter se ttings on the radio, then I see the bandwidth narrow and widen as I adjust it_

----------


## R4RA

ic-7300.   TX ssb   TBW ,,   .    audio scope   .   -  ? .     .

----------


## R6LCF

> -  ? .     .


        .     ( )     (   )    .
    ,  100-2900       ,    .          .
      (        ) .         .    ( )      40  ,     ,      http://websdr.org/    .    3     ,      FM   (      )          .           .       !

----------


## R7FQ

> ,   2800   2000      moni?    . R7FQ   .


     .  ,      .  ""  .       ,         ,  ,     QRM.        .         .    ,   ,       .      .

----------


## R4RA

7 .    .  TS    .

----------


## Toly

to Retiree
      .
-    .              ..

----------

R6LCF

----------

R6LCF, rn6xc

----------


## Toly

.
     .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R6LCF

SD   Icom     v.1.13    2016/05/27    ,  !

----------


## UR7FM

Spectrum scope

----------


## san_s

IC-7300.   ,     SSB  CW.  .  .

    ,  1.   ,        .       ,   .       .

       ,    ,  .

http://qrz-e.ru/forum/29-786-48.    .

        .  ,         ,     , -    ?   

     .           .     CW. .      599.   fil3  .       ,    .    ,       .          IC-7300?   . ,  .

   ,  ,       ( ),   - ( ).    :    IC-7300  (  )    ?       .       -      18     .

    ,  .      .   -       .  ,    SSB   CW,      .    .


       ,     .  ICOM    .    FT-450D .  :   ?          .

   SD   SanDisk    .   ,  ,          2  .  ,    4 .    ,   . ,              , , ,  , , υ.     .    .

----------


## san_s

,        .  ,    ...

----------


## san_s

IC-7300.  ,   .      .      .      .

 , ICOM      .     ,    .      .     -           .       

 SD .  .   QSO  CW.   Audacity   .  .         .

        .  ,     , ,  ,        .    1.11.    . ,        1.13?

  .        .     .

----------

R2AGG

----------


## Eugene163

IC-7300  TS-590- ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RZ6M

> IC-7300  TS-590- ?


....TS-590    !!!

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RZ6M

> ?  ?
>    : "     590-."






> .TS-590  !!!


 .... ?

----------


## RZ6M

> ?  ?
>    : "     590-."
>   ?      .


...    ,       ....       !   *TS- 590     !*

----------

Eugene163

----------

rn6xc

----------


## RW2CW

590-   .      -  .         .

----------


## UN8GEQ

> ...    ,      ....       ! TS- 590  !


. ,      -, ""   ""  .  "" . .

----------


## RK3DMN

. 
         .     - .

----------


## san_s

> ,    ,  ?


,     .  .  ,  - . , SD- .    .
    ...      ...          .  ,  ,     .

----------

Filin-2000, RN3GP, RV3, RZ6M

----------


## R6LCF

> .     - .


    ,           ,        . 




> , SD-


      , .  .    SD SanDisk ( ,   16 Gb)    . ,   (       , UA8U   )    .  .  .
 ,       ,   .  , !    , !
 :

----------

R6LCF

----------


## RV3

,      , ?

----------

RV3

----------


## RZ6M

> ,      , ?


 ...   ,     ,   :Rolling Eyes:

----------

> FTdx5000MP -  !!!


  : " ,  .  ,  ."
       .

----------

R7MR

----------


## R6LCF

> FTdx5000MP -  !!!


    TS 990s     5000    .  !

----------

Filin-2000, RZ6M

----------


## RZ6M

> 70-  ,   ,    !!!


  ..    ,,,      ....       100-2900,,,,

----------


## RZ6M

> :       7300    5000-    AD-346  20-15-10  AD-W45  17-12
> ____________________  ____________________  ______________
> "     ..." ..


           ...     TS-590   IC-7300,    ""   :Crazy:      20   15     7300     ,,  ,    RF,  ""             ,   FAST  ,         :!:       TS-590  **

----------


## RZ6M

> .        .     !


   ...  +100       :!:  :!:  :!:

----------

Filin-2000, R6LCF

----------

7300 ?

----------


## UT4LW

> RF     , ,  -    .


 ,       ,   -       . ,     (21-28 )    ,          ? ,        RF-Gain      . :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UT4LW

> .


  -   (   )    ,        .




> IP+ .


IP+       .         .       .

----------


## UT4LW

> .


 IP+      .          ,      . ,   IP+     12  ( 111   )     .               ,       .  ,    ,   IP+ ()    IMD     .    ,      IMD -     . ..   IP+ (     IMD   )   -      ,   IP+,  .
 28 ,  .   IP+ -             -     . , ,     -   ,   .



> .


,      ,         .

----------

Filin-2000, rv3ae

----------


## R6LCF

> ,      ,         .


  .      !

----------


## R7MR

[quote= (TS-590...  .)       .[/quote]

    ,   ,
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...29#post1265829
     !!!

----------


## RA3BA

HB9ACB      7300.

----------

UA8U

----------


## Eugene163

> 7300    5000-    AD-346  20-15-10  AD-W45  17-12


     ""  ...

----------


## R4DZ

,   ,   !

----------


## RZ6M

> .....  ,   7300  ,   ,   .    ,  7300 ,    590 .


 ,  .....      ,      ""                                   (ps. TS-590   6 ,,, IC-7300 2   3-Band Spiderbeam ,    )

----------


## RA3BA

,      ()     "". ,   ,                  .  -               .   7300,    , ,                      .         "" ,   . 20-30   CW  SSB                +       (  )   .            ,        .   ,     ""            -  ,     .     7300    .  ,           ""   30-.           ,  7300, ,    .       IF-RF    ,         7300,         ,       (ATT)    (RF).

----------

R5ZQ

----------


## Serg

> ,       (ATT)    (RF).


 ,      ,            ?   ut4lw "     ",       (,   !),   -  ?

       ,   7300       ,       ...

_
I see no reason to ever run the 7300 preamp on 20 meters and below since the noise floor of the radio with no preamp is -133 dBm.  This is within 1 dB of the Ten-Tec Eagle with its preamp ON. The TS-590SG has a noise floor only 4 dB lower with its preamp ON. _

----------

R5ZQ

----------


## rx3dqx

> ,  7300 ,    590 .


   590  ?    (590) ?

----------


## RA3BA

> ...


.       7300.  ,                   .    ,  RF    CW.    CW?  ,  ICOM       ,           . ,           ,            .              .   ,  ICOM.

----------

Serg

----------


## RA3BA

SSB. ,     , ..       ,     .  ,       .

----------


## Serg

> .


,    ,     FW.

    ,       ,          ,     .      ,       ,           ( ,    ..)

----------


## R5ZQ

> 590  ,     !


           .      ,.  ,                .      ,         .     7300.




> 


             .

----------


## km6z

?

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## km6z

2 R2AGG
,   ,            fil1, fil2, fil3.   470  150 .         
   .
73, !

----------


## km6z

ic7300,   .   ,  7300   , ANAN-100D  .
   7300     ,  ,     .  ,   ,  ,   ,      . 
 ,   . 16 ,   .     .
73, !

http://km6z.com

----------


## R2AGG

*RK9CB*,     .     .     ,

----------


## R7MR

> ,  ..   ... 
> ,      .


    ,  ,       . ,       "  ".    !

----------


## R7KD

> ,,    .     ,  .    -.


   .  "    RA4FOG "  . :Razz:

----------


## R7KD

> .
> 
>     ...


 .   .  ,   . 73 !!!

----------


## Llll

> 7300.


  ?

----------


## ut2uf

> . http://www.hamradio.co.uk         50      30% .


   1700 ..,     .   ?

 . .

----------


## UT1FT

))      1900$

RS-BA .
UI9O - .

----------

UI9O, ut2uf

----------


## UT1FT

,    Mix.
 Mix - 3.2
  :




 . ,    -       .
,   ,  ?

----------


## R7KD

> ,    Mix.
>  Mix - 3.2
>   :


    ,      .   1 - 2    .       USB .. 73 !!!

----------


## UR7FM

USB-D . 
     3.2 ?

*  10 ():*

http://hamradiostore.co.uk/icom-ic-7300-hf-4m.html,   ,   20 ,     TNT, 35 .
 27 ,  7 ,    ...

----------


## UR7FM

,     - USB        .  USB AUDIO CODEC   .

----------


## UT1FT

!  Data off mode - .  Data mode - USB.     DATA -  .   -  .
  .  Data off mode - ,  -     USB.

----------


## R6LCF

> .


   ,   Basic manual          .    ( )     Full      .   !

----------


## R6LCF

> ""


 ,  ,   Basic manual ,       ,  !

----------


## R6LCF

> ..


     :

----------


## UI9O

.
  . 8-5
** .
     .
      (((

----------


## UI9O

(32)     USB? :Shocked: 
?
    ,   USB.... !

----------


## R6LCF

>

----------


## UI9O

*Retiree*,      . . #2028
    . )))

----------


## UI9O

.

----------

UT1FT

----------


## UT1FT

!   ?  :



> <CATCMDHEX:FEFE94E  00 10101FD>
> <CATCMDHEX:FEFE94E  01 A060101FD>
> <TX>
> CQ CQ CQ de <MYCALL> <MYCALL> <MYCALL>
> CQ CQ CQ de <MYCALL> <MYCALL> <MYCALL>
> pse K
> <RXANDCLEAR>

----------


## UR7FM

> !   ?


 ,    7000     .   
<CATCMDHEX:FEFE94E00  10101FD>
<CATCMDHEX:FEFE94E01  A060101FD>

  :<CATCMDHEX:FEFE94E0  1C0102FD> ,  AGC, NR .

----------

UT1FT

----------


## km6z

""     ,     .

----------

R7KK

----------


## km6z

,    extra,  12 .      ,  .

----------


## rn9aaa

> -3, 3 ?!


   ,            90   :Smile: 
      ts2000, ic-706, 718

----------


## rn9aaa

*Retiree*,               .   ,       .

----------

UR7FM

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,            90


  3  ,     . IC-7300   85 .
    . 




> ,   7000


       - 4,57,   7000 -  4,3.  
         .    7300   .

 3  3  .  ,   .

----------


## Kia2700d

...

----------


## yl2gl

?      eham. ,        DSP  IC-7300,       .

----------


## us4el

--- ""   "".     ,     . ......  :---"          ".    ( )--   ""   !  " "   "-"    (   \ )  1)....  " " (  1500 .),2)  " " ( 1500  2500.)3)....   "  ( 2500  3500 .),4)..   "   " ( 3500 .. ) .--- , .   --,   (  )  "  "     " ".....,  :---, ,   ....!     ,     ! (      )...!

----------

UT1FT

----------


## RAMBLER

> -     ..


,       .
  ,     ,     ,    . 
 , ,  IC-7300  ,   ,    ,   -      .

----------


## UR5LAM

> 150         ,   (    )   ,  ,       .
>   :    !


 . 
       :



> ic 7300.   ,    ,     .    1,    ,  2-   , ,   .    3-  .      ,  ,  ic 7300,    $$.      KX 3,      .       ,   ,  ,  ,   .

----------


## UR5LAM

> 


     / ?
-      ,     .
    cw-    ,   .
    -    --?

----------

rv3ae

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


        / .         .   3        .        ?  :Crazy:

----------

UC8U

----------


## RA3BA

CW   7300. , -     ,     .   ,  (!)   ,        , ,    ,        .

----------

rv3ae

----------

Canaris

----------


## RAMBLER

> .


    , -  -   .
    CW ?

----------


## R5ZQ

> CW ?


     ,    .  .     ,   ,,      590     .  ,   ,  .  , -   .     ,    .          ,    .

----------

RAMBLER, RN3QN

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


       ,   .     .

----------

RAMBLER

----------


## RA3BA

> ra3ba,
>  , ,     .


,       ,   ?

----------


## Kia2700d

> 10- ,   "  " .


  ,  

Side Tone Level Limit  (Default: ON)
*Turn the CW side tone level limit ON or OFF*. This 
disables the CW side tone when you rotate  AF RF/SQL  
(inner) above the side tone level.




> IC-7300,      !


""   " "  DDC     .               . ,          .    ""   , .

----------

UT1FT

----------


## RZ6M

> ,    
>  ,     IP+ 
> Tick                     .


...      !

----------


## UT4LW

> ""   " "  DDC     .              . ,          .  ""   , .


 DDC         .     ,      .     .         ,  ,      . -     .




> ,    IP+


  .

----------

UT1FT

----------


## UT4LW

> -7300    ,      '  ' - .


  ,   ic-7300  ,    .

----------

...      .

----------


## R6LCF

> ...


            .           ........            ,            .     ,    .....  .        .              !



> .


         ,    .  ,  !!!

----------


## R6LCF

> .     .     -.      .


      .
       "  "   4-5   ,    "" 8-9-.......             !



> ft-450d   .


        .   !

----------


## UT1FT

,   MixW     .      .   ,  ?

----------


## RN3GP

> MixW


   .

----------

UT1FT

----------


## R6LCF

> MixW     .


       MixW     MMVARI    UR5EQF_Log     .
 UR5EQF         , ,      .      .......
 P.S .          UR5EQF.  : Yaesy  Kenwood    Icom ,   !

----------


## R6LCF

> EQF


 !
       UR5EQF_Log      OmniRig     ,         .  !      OmniRig .   !       ,   !

       .
         Icom ?

** ,  MixW      Icom ,   ,      ,     ,    ()   ..........!

----------


## Serg

-     .

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/...D_REV_0816.pdf

        .

----------


## UI9O

103 QSO.
    ..???
    50   ,      .
     ,      :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> 


  :Smile: 




> -     .


  ,   ,  .

----------



----------


## UI9O

> CQ


      .  
  100   TRX?





> 


   .
http://www.izmail-dx.com/index.php?page=logs

----------


## UT1FT

,  100.    QSO -   ,  103  120.  :Smile:     756 QSO
      Mean Well S-350 -        .

----------


## UT1FT

> 2000 QSO   15,  ,  " " -    ,    ....


     ,              ?
,    ,       60    15   120?

----------


## UI9O

> QSO -   ,  103  120


,   ,    )))
,        .

----------


## UI9O

> 2000 QSO   15,  ,  " " -    ,    ....


,   .     ,    .   Q

----------

UT1FT

----------


## UI9O

> ,


      .    ,      . 50-70     .
  . :!:

----------


## UA8U

> !


      25-   ICOM          .    .

----------


## UA8U

> -  ,


 ,  ,        .

----------


## UA8U

> 


         .  .....,     :Smile: 




> PA1HR     .


    IC-7851 , ,    QST 2016 !

----------

Serg

----------


## UA8U

> .


 ,   ,  "  ".    ?    100W.

----------


## UA8U

> . !


  :Smile:  :Razz:

----------


## Serg

,     arrl-lab ,         -       "   "   .  ,  -   ,          . ,            ::::     ,        .

----------

Serg

----------


## Serg

** ,   , ,       .
    sunsdr2  ,   3-5-10    ,    20  :Smile:

----------

*Serg*
  IDM  ,     .
 ,      2-    .

----------


## Serg

*UI9O*,  95      ,   ,     ,         -  70-75*. 
   ,          ,  ,   IC-751  ..
       ,        ,           :(

----------

Serg

----------


## UI9O

> ,          ,  ,   IC-751  ..


  :: 
   751-,   7-  ...
 ,   . :Sad: 
  ,       .   ,  ,     ,       ,   .
 :Sad:

----------


## Filin-2000

> ,      "  2"?


    30, ...



> 70

----------


## Filin-2000

.    .

----------


## UA8U

> .


   ,         (  ).




> :(


   (   )    -.

----------


## Filin-2000

.         "  ".

----------


## UI9O

> SS, ZS, .....  ""  ,    .


ZS      .     .

----------


## Serg

> (   )    -.


   ,       ,     ,   -     ..




> ZS


  RA1AFS-    ,      65  ,      10     .

----------


## UI9O

> ?


   .  ... :Smile: 
   ,     . 
          t C

----------


## Serg

> ?


 IC746, FT857        (    )         ,            ,     " "  .

----------


## UR7FM

,   3 .... IC7300   ...   :Sad:   ..... ...
 7300  JT65.....   ,       ...

----------

UR8EN, ut2uf

----------


## ua3rmb

?  ::::

----------


## R7KK

> ,  -   " "    PA1HR     .
> 
>   ,   ,    4   ,


,       ,   - ...  ::::     ,      ARRL:

http://www.remeeus.eu/hamradio/pa1hr/productreview.pdf

----------

R6YY, Serg, UA3VBD, UR3IQO, UR5LAM

----------


## UR7FM

> 100       ?  -    (   )    10      ?


 
    RTTY  100 ... 20      30  54(    )   temp 25%...      ..

----------

rv3ae, Serg

----------


## UR7FM

:        .      48-50 .

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## Ivodas

.. 
73..

----------


## san_s

.    17+4  +  1  4   .  .  7  (   7,15), 14 , 21 , 25   28 .  -  ,      3.  ,  ,   ,  .

      100 .   , ,       .     ,    .

       20     559   ()  569.      .  ,  SSB    

   ,    ,   .    SSB    ,           14  CW.      ,        300   1000 

    ,         . ,   .  ,      ,   ,        ...  ,    150        -.

       .     20  50 . ,    ,     100 .    , ,       ,   1 .

  -, -,      qrz.ru       IC-7300.

     ,    . 
  1)      IC-7300?   ?
  2)        400?      ,    3-4?   ,   1 .
  3)   , , RM KL-506?  http://www.radioexpert.ru/product/kl506/   . ,        .
  4)     ?      ? ,      1 .

      .      ,         .

----------


## san_s

> 4     1    .      4 ,     ... 256


  .   .      .  ,   ,         . http://goryham.qrz.ru/text/qrp.htm               .         ... 160  80    ,        .

          25   100       .   .

----------


## ut2uf

> 25   100       .   .


http://sdr.24dx.ru/?t=144    .    3500 .     .

 . .

----------

san_s

----------


## RAMBLER

> ,   ,         . http://goryham.qrz.ru/text/qrp.htm               .


    ?
   ,           ?

----------


## RAMBLER

*RA3QVS*,     -)

----------


## R0SBD

> .
>     ?
>    ,           ?


  ,   , ..  ,    ,   ,    (),   .    ,   ,  ,   .          ,    ,  ..

----------


## san_s

> 7300  ???


  IC-7300   .   ,     ic-7300. ,       .

            .   ,     ,             .

----------

RN3GP,

----------


## RAMBLER

*R0SBD*

 



> ,    ,  ..


   ,      ,  ,   , :           ,   ,    . ,          (),         ,     .    ,      ,    ,   ,    ,   -    .

----------

12701

----------


## UR4MJK

> 


  .       - . "" -       50  (       ).

----------

RN3GP, san_s

----------

Amir, RN3GP

----------


## UA3GUX

> .     .  , - .


            IC-7300 ???????    ,    .

----------

icom-7300  icom-pw1.

----------


## 12701

> ,


  ,    ,   ,     ..

----------


## Amir

> Acom, , Ameritron, MFJ, Henry  ..


  :Smile:

----------


## UA3GUX

> ,    ,   ,     ..


         ??   IC7300     ?? :Shocked:          ??? ,  .

----------

RN3GP

----------


## LY4OO

> ??   IC7300     ??         ??? ,  .


 ....    IC7300   ?   ?  :Razz: 
    TS-590S ,   ,         ...

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,    ,                 125 .   .


   590,      -7            -71    .    7300-     .   ACOM 1000, 1011, ELECRAFT KPA 500(),   .

----------

san_s, zebra

----------

san_s

----------


## RA1WU

,     ?  :Smile:

----------


## RT3B

> CW     IC 7300   ?


 __ ?  _Straight Key_      ()?  ,    . 4-21  _FULL MANUAL_ .
_CW Mode,_  _KEYER_ _Key TYPE_ _Straight._

----------

RK9AT

----------


## 1967

http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/...NG_Basic_0.pdf

----------

> 


 ,          ?

----------

*ut7uv
*.   .       ...      ,      .   ,      :Smile: .

----------


## RA3BA

> .


        ,         ?     ""?

----------


## Serg

*Borin QTH*,    ,          ,         ...  ,          .

----------


## yl2gl

> .


 IC-7600       -    MONITOR.  ,   .

----------

*RA3BA
*   !     icom,   Y-K-E-UW3DI        . 
    -250    ,       :Smile: !

----------


## san_s

IC-7300  .  ,      ,    .


   Russian Contest Log ( ?      ),    Omni-Rig 1.15.


      CwType.    .    IC   USB.
 ,    ,      (     ,     -  ).   USB A/B,   .   IC  USB  http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/...-7600/usb1_20/ 
.   USB.  CwType.  Setup/Interface  RigExpert (    USB),    .  COM-port open error! 
 OmniRig,   ,  , ,            .
  OmniRig ,      .


  ,   ,    ,    CwType   -.
  ,   ,        IC-7300.

----------

san_s

----------


## RA3BA

> ,              , -.


       S- , , . -     .

----------

RAMBLER

----------

,   .
       full bk in. 
,       https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzRNFcEOrvU ?

----------

, .
     .   ,       .
  ,    7300 pro   .

----------

.        PRO.

----------


## UA8U

> .


  ,  , ,  .    ,        .

----------


## UU7JD

Rx/Tx .  "" ,   , .      ,    . ,       QSK  FT890/FT850.  ,  ,           RX     .    ,        . ,    ,     -  -  .    -        ?

----------

?
*UU7JD*
  590   .

----------

/ relay click    7300.       .

----------


## UT4LW

QSK,      ,     5    3-4    .     ,    ,    .

----------


## UT4LW

,          .
,     ?     1000   CW,     300 000      .     ?

----------


## UA6LPN

///.        PRO.
   >>>>> :Crazy:

----------


## UA8U

> SS


     , " ".

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


..        ?  ?

----------


## UR5LAM

> -3   /?
>   "" QSK  -2...


.
 , ,   ,   2.

----------


## UI9O

> -     ,        , ,


     !   .    BLA-350,        .

----------


## R5ZQ

https://www.qrz.ru/schemes/detail/ma...om_ic_7300_349      .    ,  .

----------


## UR4MJK

,     ?     ?

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## RA3DEM

Icom.   6

----------

UA8U

----------


## DerBear

IC-7500  16-

----------


## RA3DEM

: IC-7610 SDR
http://www.cqdx.ru/ham/new-equipment...n-tokyo-japan/

----------


## RZ1ZR

Replacement for the 7600, in the ICOM product line.
Direct sampling SDR platform. Projected debut, 2 years+/- 1 yr.
Projected MSRP $3000 USD
A list of likely features and design elements can be found below.
 1. Enclosure form factor of the 7600 approx same size.
2. Larger touch screen.
3. 13.8vdc @ 25A input, external PSU.
4. Greater capacity ADC, lower noise. Higher sample rate. (Possibly longer bit string) [16-bit ADC].
5. More powerful DSP. [, faster TI TMS32C6XXX series DSP IC].
6. Built-in web-server for Internet remote, local wired or wifi connectivity. [Can also be RS-BA1 server]
7. Dual-watch, with no signal degradation, and true cross band, cross mode capability. [Dual demod may require 2 DSP chains].
8. Lots of extra RAM space for future software expansion.
9. 100watt out, full duty cycle any mode, 1hr rating, very low distortion HPA design.[Easily done with new LDMS devices].
10. Scope video with audio clip capture. [Feasible If sufficient memory provi

----------


## Serg

> : IC-7610 SDR


  ""   ,     :

http://qrznow.com/icom-ic-r8600/

----------

UA8U

----------


## RA3DEM

- IC-7610.
  -  . http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...78#post1292478

----------

UA8U

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

,      ,   tune   ...

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

> ,     ,      !


  ,      .     .
"      -   ..."

----------


## PA8MM

?
http://www.elecraft.com/powersupply/ss30dvps.htm ,   .

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


    .  ,    +++       .   ,      .  !!! http://mirradio.ru/product_info.php?...products_id=22

----------


## yl2gl

,     ,   .     ,    , , ,   .
,   ,    -   IC-7600,  ,       ,    .   ,    .

----------


## Kia2700d

Запитывать станцию старыми гробами с тяжеленными трансами которые греются как утюги это не очень мудро. прошлый век. Лучше эту медь сдать во вторсырье и на вырученные деньги купить нормальный импульсный источник ампер на 30. Как обычно, имхо  :Smile:

----------


## R6LCF

> -   .


 ,                      .        GSV3000    !         ..    ,  .     .

----------


## rz3qs

> ,   -30 6990.


..  ""  .          2015.  5000     ,    .

----------


## R5ZQ

[QUOTE=rz3qs;1304154]..  ""  .          2015.  5000     ,    .[/QUOTE             .     ,   .   ,   .  ,.       .         ,  .

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,   ,  ,     .


       .     .   ,  .   2000 .   ,   .   ,    .

----------

R6YY

----------


## UI9O

> . ,       .


  " "       .
          .
      -   .

----------


## ut2uf

> .


  ,    . -,    (    - dm330mv)  sw    ,         .
 ,  ,   .

 . .

----------


## R5ZQ

, .     ,            .         ,    .   -        .       .

----------


## ut7uv

PS-125    4-  ,  ,     /  150-200 ,   350 .

----------


## RA0JGB

,?  :Wink:

----------


## UT1FT

,         MixW,      data.     -     ?
 !

----------


## RT3B

,
      ...
   ICOM-  ...
   ,    ...
׸-       ,
  , 
      ,
...    3  590....
        ,  :Laughing:

----------

Serg

----------

> Alinco DM-330 MVE. ,


  10  MFJ-4125  ,     "".  ,       Ladder Line.      TX  PC.         300    PC () .
   ,         .
  -      http://www.elecraft.com/powersupply/ss30dvps.htm.
       Ham Radio    QRM    ,   MFJ         ( ).

----------


## UN7CI

IC-7300. 
      . 
    (!)    IC.
    ,          :
-     SSB  ,    DSB ;
-            ;
-  ,     SSB - ,     IC-706MKII         2,4;
-              ""  ,     ,  "" (),    .
 -     .

----------

rx3dqx

----------

*UN7CI*
   ,             .
    .  -, , , , ,    440680  Full HD 50p.    MOV, AVI, 3GP,   ...        .  ,  .
 .           ,     .       :Wink: ?
  ,  ,                     .
 -  ! 
 :Smile: .
     ...     .        .
*Retire
*      ?

----------

UR7FM

----------


## UN7CI

:  

   .
           .
,      .
      ,      ,     ,    ...
  ,   ()      .     ,      . ,       ,                SDR  , ""   "" ,   ,   "",     FOG- .

----------

Filin-2000, Serg

----------


## UA3GUX

> ,     :https://youtu.be/dp4y6-mS8DA


   ,    .Sorry ,   .         -40db 1,6 :Shocked: .

----------

UN7CI

----------


## UA3GUX

> S   .


 S      ,   .

----------


## UA3GUX

> ........          .  Kenwood TS 990s      .  !


   .

*  7 ():*




> ,  ...


 ,  .   .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


 .      ,    :http://skat-market.ru/benzinovye_gen...asuta/mm_1200/ ,       (        300-400 ).   .

----------


## Filin-2000

)       .
     .
  - .   .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## ra3gn

,    ,      20   40,    1    .       ,  1-2   .
      :  1.8  .   10  ,       .   ,  . 
 .

----------


## UN7CDN

> .Sorry ,   .


    ,   .            .             "",      ,            .        .
 ** ,      (FPGA)            .
   -    ,   . 
  ""         ,       :Smile: .

----------


## R6LCF

> ""         ,


        ic7300    ,      .    ?

----------


## UA3GUX

> -    ,   .


       ,          RZ3CC  "".      .        ,       7300      FT5000,  FTdx3000. 7300     ,    .

----------


## rz3qs

,     ,      ,      .

PS. IC7300, ,     .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UA3GUX

> 7300.     ,    .


            7300  ,     ,  .   RZ3CC      ,      :Shocked: .

----------


## UA3GUX

> .        -, .


   ,  ??

----------


## RN3GP

> 


  ,     7300  ?

----------

RN3GP

----------


## zebra

Насчет затыконности экрана пальцами, правильно подсказали насчет пленки, только нужна качественная МАТОВАЯ пленка, в свое время на планшеты и смартфоны применял марки "Brando", но сейчас уже столько китайщины развелось что искать только по отзывам на али. Фокус высококачествен  ной матовой пленки в том что она настолько мало собирает жир с пальцев что самые лучшие олеофбные покрытия нервно курят.. если конечно вы не только что ели жаренную курицу в рукопашную. Есть и проблема - найти такую пленку трудно т.к. качественные сейчас в основном не пленки а каленые тонкие полимерные стеклышки, которые под наш экран не получится обрезать ножницами или монтажным ножем -ведет себя точно так же как стекло т.е. трескается. А найти точно под размер вряд ли получится хотя было бы неплохо т.к. такие стекла являются реальной механической защитой экрана.

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


        ,               ,      ,      .   !

----------


## zebra

Охтыж.. даже не заметил что резистивный.

----------

RN3GP, UT4LW, zebra

----------


## R5ZQ

,     .      590  ,    ,      .       7300.,-      .  ,         .        .        -   .          .

----------

RU3FW

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

> *Scope Set*    RV4AQ, .


      ?    ...

----------


## R5ZQ

> ?    ...


,       .      ,   SDR .

----------


## R6LCF

.             ,      ,            .         !           .   !

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   ,


                  , .    .....

----------

UA6AMF

----------

R6AG, RV3DLX, UT4LW, Vit51, yl2gl

----------


## UA6LRR

Screen  Sd-

----------

UA3VBD, UA8U

----------

Kia2700d, msam, UA8U

----------


## R6LCF

!

----------


## UI9O

...
    (((

----------

rx3dqx, Serg, ua3enb

----------


## UT4LW

> 


,        SS2    IC-7300?
 , ,   "  "...

----------

rn6xc

----------

UA8U

----------


## UI9O

> .


     ().
 ""     ?

----------

UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> 90%    .


  100%.
  10%,    ,   ,   .      IC-7300   ,     SS2 -   .  .




> 


 -       .

----------


## UA6LRR

> . !


! !

----------

R6LCF

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

> , ** .      . !


   ?

----------

UT1FT

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


            .        ,   .
 ()     .

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

> .        ,   .
>  ()     .


   (Capture screen).      Power,     ,   ... .  #2344

----------


## RN4F

> ?


   ?

----------


## RZ3ATG

> .    #2335( )       Waveform Color (Current) - R-0 G-60 B-0      G -33         .
>     ,     . !


   ,    ,    .

----------

*msam*
 .  SS2 ,   .   (!) SDR  (     ,   SS2)    .

----------

R6CA, RK3DMN, UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

> SDR  (     ,   SS2)


   .     ,  ,       . , ,      50    FTDX-5000 ,   80- .  -          . 
      DDC.    ,     -         .  ,           (    IC-7300) -    ,    imd3      .        .     ,       .  IC-7300, Hermes   ,   113 ,       - 120 .     ,          "",    . ,   ,    - ,    -   .
,   ,     ab4oj  imd3. -  ,   DDC    . ,    -    ,     .

----------

UA3GUX

----------

UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> 2


    SS2-PRO    ,    QST. :Smile: 



> ,     (16 )  .   .


 ,   ,   -    ,    .  -     ,    - 129 ,  ,    - 123 .    IMD3     ,    .  .      , ..      .

----------

R9.., UA8U

----------


## Kia2700d

Нет там динамики 129 дБ. Из-за низкого RMDR  шумовая дорожка подымается при наличии слабых сигналов на диапазоне.

----------

.   ,    QST,, UT4LW, AB4OJ    !
  ,   .   ,   .
        .        .    ,  , , ,    (!)      , - ,  ...   .              .     ,   ,       !    ,     .    ,  QST,, UT4LW, AB4OJ     ,       .    -     .  .  :     . -...    -    .   .     ,    .

----------

RN3QN, UA3GUX, zebra

----------

rn6xc

----------


## ua3djg

...   -....       ,     ,     ,     ,   (  ) ,     .    ,  , IMD3...?    ,   .         IMD3     ...  TS590S, KX3  2     ARRL LAB ( QST )  SHEERWOOD.        TS590...,             ,  , ,  ...

*  7 ():*

...    : to " "  *

----------

UT4LW

----------


## Kia2700d

> 110 :


       110 .    -  129  -              .             BDR (   129 )      100.  




> ,  QST,, UT4LW, AB4OJ


 QST (  ARRL)  170  .         .           .     ,  .  :Wink:            ,         .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UT4LW

> BDR (   129 )      100.


   IC-7300 (  SDR DDC).       ,    . ::::

----------

rn6xc

----------


## sgk

> "   "             ,  ?


         LTC2208-14    IC-7300      .         .

----------


## R5ZQ

.    7300    .     ICOM .    ,     .  .

----------

Eugene163, R7KD, ua3rmb, UA8U, UR7FM, UR8EN, us4el, UT1FT

----------


## UA3GUX

> 


      ,       .    - ,    -    . :Razz:

----------


## UA3GUX

> .       30.,   45..      .


 ,       - :Sad:

----------

Oleg(EX8MLT)

----------


## R6LCF

> ....


 !

----------


## R5ZQ

[QUOTE=UA3GUX;1308914] ,       - :Sad: [/QU                                                                .    ,    ,      .    ICOM    ,    ,     (      ).   7610   ,       .     ,   .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    ?


         .      9.5  5,5  .             .       v.1.11     . .

----------

Serg

----------


## rz3bw

!

          .
    IC-7300.
   .    240  .
  -      , ,   .
       .     .
,    -    ICOM  
   sdr    -      ,
   ,          
(Kenwood TS-590SG  YAESU FTDX-3000).
   ,      ,    .

----------

rx3dqx

----------


## RA3BA

> ,    .


     .                  .

----------

R7KK, Serg, UA3GUX, UN7CI

----------


## R6LCF

*RA3BA* 


> ,     ()   ?       .


     .

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


            ....?

----------


## R6LCF

> . IC-7700, IC-7800, TS-990.


               ic7300    ....     ........     .    .
P.S.         +  +200     .
    ic7300.            ,  !             .   !

----------

UT4LW

----------


## RA3BA

> , ,     ()   ?       .


  ,  .            (     )?      ,   ? ,    .   ,        "":  -  .  ...  .     :  ,  ,  .     7300    .  -  ,  - (  , ) .

----------

R6YY, R7KK

----------


## rz3bw

> . IC-7700, IC-7800, TS-990.
>  ,        ...


,          .
,     TS-990.
     .   ,      -    .
   sdr     .   Afedri.       ,    ,  ,      .     TS-990.
  IC-7300,         Afedri.
  ?
      ,     ,   .
      .  -  ,    .
 ,       ,  IC-7300           ,    sdr   10 .      sdr  ?

p.s.    -    Expert sdr  .    ... 
  ,  .

----------

rz3bw

----------


## rz3bw

Serg.  .   , ,    .

----------


## UN7CI

InJapan  ,       IC-7300   $150.
 ,     ,     !
    ? :Shocked:  
,   -   :
https://injapan.ru/auction/g189053074.html
  - 5:
https://injapan.ru/auction/d205005171.html
  -   ...
https://injapan.ru/auction/d205005175.html

  , :
https://injapan.ru/search/do.html?qu...C-7300&scope=0

----------


## UN7CI

,      IC-7300 c TenTec Corsair-II.
 ,    IC  2,35 ,    ,  NR     !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX8EWUcnvBU

----------


## Serg

> ,     ,     !
>     ?


   -  " 2 ",   50    ,      ,       - ,        RU. 





> ,    IC  2,35 ,    ,  NR     !
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX8EWUcnvBU


  NR,   ,  -         icom.
  ""    (   )   APF    ,    .

----------


## UN7CI

> 50


,    100 ,   .
, ,   -  ,  - 0: https://injapan.ru/search/do.html?qu...C-7300&scope=0

*  10 ():*




> NR


  ? 
    NR,    2:24 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzIR...J6xMKP7FOY_z49

----------


## Serg

> ,    100 ,


6  18  - ,    ,        .
                .




> ? 
>     NR,    2:24 : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzIR...J6xMKP7FOY_z49


  ,   ,    ,        .
         7300,       NR-.     NR 7300  ,     .
           746, ,      -.

----------

ua3rmb, UR7FM

----------


## Serg

> CB,    HF!


      ,   -  ,         FM  (   718, 7200)      .




> ,  .


,       /         UN7-land?
       ,   .RU       ?

----------


## labuda51

FLEX-6700  FPGA    DSP?  ,     .  I/Q?

----------

UG8U

----------


## UR7FM

1.14 


 
IC-7300        

Download Type
Firmware

Version
Version 1.14

Update
2016/10/05

 Note
 *Improvements*


A particular spurious signal in the Fixed mode Spectrum scope screen is eliminated.Flickering of the Spectrum scope screen is reduced.Accuracy of the spectrum scope in the CW mode is improved.Frequency response near the edges of the spectrum scope is improved.
*Problems solved*


"CI-V USB→REMOTE Transceive Address" setting problem was fixed.Unnecessary OVF indication at the end of the transmission was fixed.Other minor problems were fixed.

----------


## UR7FM

,    ...

----------


## UR7FM

...      .    ...        ...

----------

UR7FM

----------


## R5ZQ

, .      ,   .    .     7300   .  , 7610 ..

----------

UR7FM

----------

R6YY, UA6LRR, UR4MJK, UR5LAM, US8IDZ, UT1LW

----------


## R7KD

> 10  MFJ-4125  ,     "".  ,       Ladder Line.      TX  PC.         300    PC () .
>    ,         .
>   -      http://www.elecraft.com/powersupply/ss30dvps.htm.
>        Ham Radio    QRM    ,   MFJ         ( ).


  ,     .        .     .....   .. 73 !!!

----------


## R7KD

> **        .
> 
> *  28 ():*
> 
> 
>       .                 RZ3CC .                       . .    .
>     (ic7300  )                  . .      .   !


,    ,  ......       .Sorry.

----------


## RZ3ATG

> А вам не кажется что это в тему по сравнению и выбору  БП.  Добавлено через 28 минут(ы):  Честно говоря ни о чем не говорит. Может я неправильно что то понимаю но параметры мы и без этих измерений знаем и даже подтвержденные RZ3CC .  Да и у вас не сообщено что за измерительная техника применялась и поверялась ли сама эта техника на предмет соответствия параметрам . Гос.поверка была ли и когда. Если вы сравнивали два аппарата(ic7300 и СДР) необходимо было выложить  параметры второго измеренные этой измерительной техникой  при одинаковых условиях по одинаковой утвержденной методике .Тоже нет.Так с чем и что сравнивалось .Непонятно что это было!


 Юрий - молодец и большое ему спасибо. Померил - предоставил цифры, а не просто сказал, "я мерил, все совпадает с паспортными данными". Человек проделал работу, давайте с уважением к этому относиться. Мне например интересно, информация которую дает Юрий и чем больше информации будет не только от Юрия, но и от других людей - тем лучше.

----------

RN3QN, RV3DLX, rx3dqx, rz3qs, UA6LRR, UR3IQO, US8IDZ

----------

rx3dqx

----------


## R6LCF

> 


               ,   .    "    ".      ,     .  ,     .... !

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


      ,   !

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## R5ZQ

,  .     7 mHZ,      7.210.0- -   100, AF,      60   S-.   . 7600,      .  .

----------


## UR5LAM

> 


  .
      RZ3CC,     ,  .
    .     ::::

----------


## RA3BA

> ?


,  , ,    .

----------

, ..          7300.  ,  .     ,     .
       .   .

----------

DerBear, R6LCF, RN3QN

----------


## UT4LW

*US8IDZ*,  .     ,        250 ,   125,       250 .   ,     .
,        SDR   .     ,       .

----------


## Serg

?

----------


## UT1FT

,  . 99%    .  ,  , ,       :Smile:

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

> ,  . 99%     .  ,  , ,


"  ,  ..."
    .  ,     ,     ...

----------


## UT1LW

*UR4MJK*,  !        .

----------

UR4MJK

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## UI9O

> 80-,    .


 .



> IC 760 PRO, IC746


  ,   TRX :!:

----------


## RC2V

!

----------


## UT1FT

?

----------

UT1FT

----------


## R9..

!      1.14  http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/.../IC-7300/1_14/      ! :Super:

----------


## RT3B

> 1.14  http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/.../IC-7300/1_14/      !


 ! :Super: 
  .....

----------


## R6LCF

> ,          .


     , .    .   Yaesu   5000 ,2000,950 ......   ,   IC7300        . !

----------


## UA9XZ

7300  N1MM,   ,
   ..

----------

!
 :Smile: .     857/950.

----------

R4IN

----------


## 1967

!
     ""   .       ,     .

----------

R4IN

----------

R4IN, rn6xc

----------


## RT3B

...




   6     .



> 7300  N1MM,   ,
>    ..


      Viber WhatsApp   , 
  .
  ...
     ...
... ...
 USB ?

73!  -RA3FY-

----------


## UA9XZ

! 
 contest,   ..
  ..
  .
73! .

----------


## UA0QQJ

> "7300" -  50- ?


 ...!

----------


## UA0QQJ

> ,    EMS,       ,     ,      -,  . .   . 73


     ,  ..!       , ..!

----------


## YURI-71

-    "IC7300 VS-"  IC7600  VEF201 :Razz: ,    Kenwood TS-590S(G)  :Rolling Eyes:      ,   Kenwood      Icom?     IC-7000,  ,      (   )-      :Sad:

----------


## UA0QQJ

> INJapan      ,     ,      ,   .       ,    +.  .               , -         ..


   ,    ..!
http://rkn.gov.ru/communication/regi...ortConclusion/
             ,  ...    !

----------


## R7KD

> ICOM !
> http://qrznow.com/wp-content/uploads...nformation.pdf


, . IC7100   500 ,   .D-STAR,    .  ,   .

----------


## R4IN

IC-7300,        13.8.
      MAIN UNIT  30.
       15  18     .
 ,      .
    18         ,      .

----------

Canaris

----------


## R4IN

20

----------


## R4IN

IC-7300

----------


## RV3DLX

7300,  ICOM746      20- ,    .      ,    (     )   , 100%    .
.

----------


## R7MR

> IC-7300


    , 70  ,    ,  ...

----------


## UA6LRR

> , 70  ,    ,  ...


   ..  .  .   .

----------


## RV3DLX

> ?


        .    ,     .
.

----------


## R4IN

,         -220,         .   .      .

*  20 ():*

to rw1zy:
,    ,  .

----------


## RW1ZY

to R4IN: ,  .

     IC-7300 .

----------


## RV3DLX

> ,    ,


 ,  ,       ,    .     -220    ,      ( 202)     ,   ,     " "   .
.

----------


## R7KD

> ( )      202    50          ,   " "  .,              (    )!


   ,    .        , ,      .  ,    ASTRON 35, .    ,   . 73 !!!

----------

Canaris

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


   , .            ,      27/15,20,30        .               ,         ,                          . 



> ,     IC-7300


          ......        .   ic7300.         +\-      .                          .

----------


## R4IN

> 


   ,  ()        





> ic7300








> +\-      .


,  .             20  





> .


,            .    .

----------


## RW1ZY

-  ?




.

----------


## R6LCF

> ,  ()


                   .          .
        ,     ,   .   !

----------

RW1ZY

----------


## YURI-71

:Embarassed:  -  -    IC-7300  TS-590S(G)?    ICOM  KENWOOD    ,  -     :Sad: 
    -     ' ICOM'a    -     ?

----------


## ra3gn

rk9uc
    ?

----------


## RV3DLX

TL431       .    ,      .    ,    ,   ,    ,          .
     .           :Razz: .   ,     .      ,   ,   , ..     .     ,                 ,     .
.

----------


## RV3DLX

> ,


      ?  ,  ,   .        .          .    .     ,     (   ),     , ,           .
.

----------


## R4IN

,     ,    .
   ""  10.   ,     .

----------

UG8U

----------


## R4IN

CW   UR5EQF,            Configure Shared Serial Ports
   ,    , CW, PTT     USB .

----------


## R4IN

UR5EQF+CwType

----------


## R4IN

1.14     .               .

----------


## RZ3ATG

> Это так же и у меня,но просто мне кажется  что на старой прошивке эти обороты были гораздо меньше а сейчас шум вентилятора прилично слышно,у меня транзисторный усилитель рядом тише работает вот я и обратил внимание,хотя вполне могу ошибаться,может раньше просто не придавал этому внимания!


  Раньше так же шумел. Там ничего не греется в экстремальных режимах (цифра 100 ватт) нет смысла увеличивать обороты. Панорама по моему стала сплошная по всей полосе приема. Раньше на вещательных бэндах панорама не отображалась. Или я в настройках, что то включил.

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


                                                 .

----------


## RZ3ATG

> Конечно. Что включил то и показывает , вплоть до самой узкой , а широкую какие границы диапазона для панорамы выставите ту и покажет!


  я не про ширину панорамы, а про отображении панорамы вне любительских диапазонов. Возможно это и раньше было в других прошивках, возможно это в настройках где отключается/подключается. Возможно я уже не помню и панорама всегда везде отображалась.

----------


## ur5eh

! -  7300  ?  ?

----------


## ur5eh

.      - , -, .    ?

----------


## R4IN

220      .

----------


## Serg

> 


,    ,    .    21-28MHz ?
,  IC706      20,       80  40,    .

P.S.        12    :Smile:

----------

. 
    .  706,  7300.    .  ,    857-897 ,   . 
     ,   ,        .
.
,           SS  :Smile:  "...        ..."    .    ,     ()    .

----------

> ,    "" Yaesu FT-100D


  :Smile: .

----------


## R6LCF

> 21)  .


       15   .        .
      40        9+60 ,   .              40.           .         !        .        ""              ,    !         80/160         9+++++      .        .  !

----------


## R4IN

FT-897D       20 .
  :       ,      
 :     p.amp,      .

----------

ut7uv

----------


## R4IN

,

----------

msam

----------


## ua3rmb

7.255 -.

----------


## R4DZ

> ,          ,   .


     ICOM?       ,     ,        ,   ,     ,  !

----------


## msam

7       .     s        ?

----------


## UA8U

> :       ,


    21:35 (,  ,...)     ,       .      ? ?

----------


## UA8U

> ,


  PRE 2,  ,     .

----------


## UA8U

> 


    QRZ.RU,  .

----------


## UA8U

> sdr    ...


    ,         .       .        .

----------

R6YY, RA3BA, rn6xc

----------


## UN7CI

> :


-    $1400 -   !

----------


## UT4LW

> ,     .


   .
    .       Pre,    ATT.   .

----------


## R6LCF

> ATT.   .


       .      ,            .   .   ,     ,    . ic7300  ,      .  !

*  7 ():*




> 7300       ,


                7300.     . :  7300   S  9 ++          3     .     ?        . , !

----------


## K2BB

TS-590  :Smile:

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

-  ...        3   ...     450 ...
       .

----------

UN7CI

----------


## UA8U

> IC-7300:
> R(Pre2) = -142 + 123 = -19
> R(Pre1) = -141 + 123 = -18
> R(ATT=0) = -133 + 123 = -10
> 
> ,  IC-7300                 6 .


 IC-7600,   , "    ".      "",    .   ?  !?

----------


## UA8U

> ?


    ,    ,    ""   (  ) :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> ?


    .  ?

----------


## UA8U

> :


 QST Product Reviews   .   ,            IC-7300?

----------


## UA8U

> .


  , , IC-7410. P.S.      .  ?  sgk,       ,     20         (?).   ,  QST. .       ,  . :Smile:

----------

> IC-7410


  ,  .  ,  .
 ,  .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> IC-7410       IC-7300


       ,         .          .   .

----------


## UA8U

> 7600    ""   ,   7300


   IC-7300  ,   , .. /, ,  ,      . .    . ,     .

----------


## UA8U

> -      ?


       , ...    ,  .... (. ). ,     IC-7610    .  ,     IC-7300    ( ,      ....)

----------

rn6xc

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UA8U

> ,


    .   ,  :  .




> ,


    .  : ,  .

----------


## LY4OO

> IC-7300      .


     (    )    -   ,             .

----------

Serg, UA6LRR

----------

Serg

----------


## UA8U

> ,       .


    :     ... :Super:

----------


## UA8U

> 40-.


   40-,    15-   ....

----------


## R5ZQ

,  SDR,   SDR    7300.  ,    -    ,  .,   7300 ,   -, .   ,  ,   .     ,     AF .



> ,         ,         ,    ,


                                             ,       ,      590.

----------


## UT4LW

> 40-,    15-   ....


,    ?!  "..."   - ,       .
 ,   7300,   15-   ,   Pre.   -   .

----------

R5ZQ

----------


## UA8U

> ,   7300,   15-   ,   Pre.


  ,      PRE? , ,      :::: 




> .


    .....      3 . ...     46?       IC-7300  IC-7600     3.   .

----------

R7MU, RU4SS, UA8U, UN7CI

----------


## R6LCF

> ,      PRE?


              .         -   "0"      ,   ,1  .       .....               .      .   !

----------


## R6LCF

> IC-7300  IC-7600     3.   .


   ,          .    .   .       ,               . . !

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    ,      .


      ,    , !

----------

UA8U

----------

> ,      PRE?


     : ?       PRE?      ?    ,   ? 
  ,  7300        .  , .      ,     ? ,      .   7300    .  ,        "" ,       .    .

----------


## UA8U

> ,  7300        .  , .      ,     ? ,      .   7300    .  ,        "" ,       .    .


 ,  ,    ,    ,  IC-7300   .                .   ,  ""   ?     .  IC-756PRO/PRO2/PRO3,      PRO3? .     ,  1, ,  -  1  ,    2.    . -    .

----------


## UA8U

> ,  7300        .  , .      ,     ? ,      .   7300    .  ,        "" ,       .    .


 ,  ,    ,    ,  IC-7300   .                .   ,  ""   ?     .  IC-756PRO/PRO2/PRO3,      PRO3? .     ,  1, ,  -  1  ,    2.    . -    .




> 15.


     ,  IC-7300    15- ...






> ,    15  PRE 3  ..


   .      .




> "  40


   15-.

----------

*UA8U*
,     ,          :Smile: .
    7300.     ? .    ?
      .     .   ,          .     .   SDR      ?     ,       ? . 7300   . ,    . ,   .
  :   .  .  .  .    :Smile: .



> ,       - ,  ...


  :Smile: .
   -   .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,     .    ?


 !        ! :Wink:

----------

R7KD

----------


## UT4LW

> ADC


      .   - -110... -120 dBm.        - 145 dBm (  IC-7300),    ,      .

----------


## R5ZQ

,         ,  ICOMa ,  7800    7100  7200   .

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

(  )         ? 7600    ...

----------

*Oleg(EX8MLT)*
7300  7410      .

----------


## UR4MJK

*UA3GUX*,        .      -      .   ,        ,   . 
  ,         "" ,       ? ,  ,  ..

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA3GUX

> .      -      .   ,        ,   .


 ,         ,    .

----------

R6LCF, UR4MJK

----------


## UA8U

,   ,        .  ,                  .    .             ""   .     .   IC-7300PRO (    756 )     ,    IC-7300PRO3    OK :Smile:

----------


## R5ZQ

.  ,     21 28 ,    . 14     .    SS2.  ,      .  ,   ,     ,    .       ,      .AF      ,    (  80 ).



> .


       .

----------


## R5ZQ

13820        .   , .  .     7mHZ ,  ,  .        ,        7210, ,     7600.  .    ,   .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,     7600


      ,    .     .
   IC-7600 )).




> ZS-1  . PRE  (),


  !
    Pre  ZS-1,  ?

----------


## UA8U

> Pre  ZS-1,  ?


 ,      ,   Ѩ .     ,     .    80 .   42.  PRE?  ?     ,     ,     ,     ....

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

> 80 .   42.  PRE?  ?


 , ?
  ?

----------


## R5ZQ

.   , ,  .

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## R5ZQ

,      .  .

----------


## Serg

> , RZ3DAB, DK6HF,...  PRE  IC-7300?


   ,         " "   ..

----------


## R5ZQ

-13855.00.  80kHZ- ,+80  ,  .   .       7600,  .  AF   11.30   .   +50   , .

----------

michalych, Serg

----------


## RU6AI

> , .. ,   DDC      "" ,            ,  ,       40-  ...


 :::: ....

----------


## R5ZQ

AF   .

----------


## Serg

> AF   .


     AF/RF.     RF,        -.

----------


## R5ZQ

,  RF,   AF. ,   .    , .       ,    .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   .


  ..   ,     ......   .      , ,      !

----------


## RT3B

> ,     ,   ,   .


 ,  FaceBook ....
     .....
     7300.

----------

UA8U

----------


## RT3B

,     ,      10 , 
.   ..
   -   .....

----------


## RT3B

> 6:00    .


!   SMS- ,  , ....

----------

UA8U

----------


## RT3B

> IC-7300


 -    ...
   7300 :Super:

----------


## R9..

> 7300


      ,    ! :Super:

----------


## R9..

> r9??


   , ,    !

----------

UA8U

----------


## R9..

> ,


 ,     ,  ""     ! ! :Super:

----------

UA8U

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   ,         RF.   ,


    !

*  5 ():*




> , ,    RF    "" .


         .  !

----------


## RZ3ATG

> Да, по другому никак. Но, учтите, что при регулировке RF меняется и чувствительност  ь "крутой" панорамы. К этому тоже надо привыкать.


  Меняется и при изменении полосы панорамы тоже - пользуйтесь ref, чтобы подстроить  панораму так как Вам нужно. Хотелось бы конечно, чтобы эта функция запоминала свое положение в зависимости от диапазона и ширины панорамы, но увы... а так очень хорошая панорама. С предыдущими акомами не в какое сравнение не идет.

----------


## UA8U

> 


   ?      ?  ,       IC-7300, .    #2695   .   ,    ,  .

----------


## UR4MJK

> ?      ?


.    .             ...   , ,        ,     ,             ...           .  ,   ,    -    (  :Razz: )   ,      ,       ,     ,          ,    ,  ,          ...           -      , ,   , ,     ,   - .    ,   -       .       , ,        .

----------

Filin-2000, RZ3ATG, ua0wy, UR5LAM, UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

> 


   ,           -  "  SDR". :Rolling Eyes:  :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> .


            ,    .

----------


## UA8U

> .


        UR4MJK. .

----------


## RZ3ATG

> Оно бы может и "дурацкий стиль" нормально был, если бы динамика панорамы этого айкома соответствовала его собственной BDR динамике, а так она и того меньше, поэтому тут без подкрутки пределов спектра не обойтись. Плохо, что вроде не очень оперативно это сделано, надо куда-то в подменю заходить?


  Нет эта функция выведена на экран. Но пару раз нажать придется.

----------


## RA3BA

> -  ref,        . .


        .      ,          RF,       ,     .    ,      RF?

----------


## R7KD

> )))         7300,    .    ,    .    .         ,   ,    , .   ,              .            .         .      ,   .    ,   ,          RF.   ,      .      .     PRO3,   ,   7300  .


   .        ,   .  .       :Razz: .       good,  ,   "".  . 73 !

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

> 2     -         .


    2              ...       ,   ,    ...

----------


## RA3BA

> ??      ,  ""   ..!


    :          ,      .      (   )        . ,             (    (    )  ,      1,5 .. , ,       AF, ,  ,         . ,     AF     ,        CW.  , :     " "- ICOM.

----------


## RU6AI

,   .. (  )
  -
-     , ,    ... 
-     ? 
- ,     .

----------

rn6xc

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R9..

> , :     " "- ICOM.


         ,      ,           ! :Shocked:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

UT4LW

----------


## RA3BA

> ,      ,           !


   . ,                  ?

----------

UA3GUX

----------

R9.., UR4MJK

----------

> 


... ...
   ,      ,   "".
   !

----------


## ua4pow

10  ,      IC7300  SDR         ,        !            ,    SDR !              1 =1.05            2          200   +20    !              3 .           "" !     2      SDR         ,       ! !!                            ,     !                      13        13              !               !  IC7851  800000   ! RTTY     !

----------

R9..

----------


## R9..

> ... ...


   ,      ...     ,    !

7300      ,           !                  ! :Super:

----------


## R9..

> SDR       IC-7300


 !                    7300   !              ! :Super:

----------


## R9..

> ""



      "",           !       ,            !           !    ""               ,    ! :Smile: 




> IC-7300?


    ,             ? :Shocked:

----------


## UR4MJK

*UA8U*,          ,             " ".          .     ,        .        , ,   .     (,       ,       ""   ),    @, ,       -   ::::

----------


## R9..

> 


         ""   ,                       !        :    :

----------


## UA8U

> ""


    RZ3DAB, DK6HF  ?




> , IC-7300 ?   ?


 UR4MJK,   ?  . ?

----------

Filin-2000

----------


## R9..

> RZ3DAB, DK6HF  ?


""    ! ...! ::

----------


## UI9O

> IC-7300?


,    ,  ,      7.199 :Smile:

----------


## UR4MJK

*UA8U*,       , ?

----------


## UI9O

> ,  ?


  ZS   .     40-.     ..

----------


## UI9O

> ,  ?


  ZS   .     40-.     ..




> 


    , ..    40-

----------


## UA8U

> , ?


  ?    ?




> ZS   .


    7.199?      7.005,    ?   .   IC-7300   15-  20-       .     .





> ?


   .

----------


## UA8U

> 


 , IC-7300 ? :Smile: 




> .


 ,    - ?  ,   ( )

----------


## UA8U

> 40-.


   20-  ....   R9JQ  UR4MJK    .  ,   00:32,  05:30   .    .  .

----------


## R9..

,      !  ""     !  http://my-files.ru/9u7kb5

----------


## UA8U

> DDC


 Direct sampling superheterodyne




> .


  , ....  ,UI9O,    #1197

----------


## UA8U

> ..


  .




> ,      !


   ,   ? "    " () .https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xKY...ature  =youtu.be https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFdqKttnMDs

----------


## Filin-2000

> Direct sampling superheterodyne


 :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 
DDC - Digital Down Conversion

----------


## UI9O

> #1197


     (((    ?

----------


## UA8U

> ?


  , ? ,  .




> 7300  7300..


       ,    :Razz: .    FILIN, ?

----------


## UI9O

> , ? ,


   ,     .
    )))

----------


## Filin-2000

> FILIN, ?


   .




> DSS - -


  -.  .

----------


## Serg

> Direct sampling *superheterodyne*


 :Super:  

  !!!     !

          ,     ,     ic7300      ...  ::

----------


## UA8U

*D Receiver*

 Receive system:
 Intermediate frequency:
 Sensitivity (Filter: SOFT):
SSB/CW (at 10 dB S/N)
1.8 ~ 29.999999 MHz
50 MHz band
70 MHz band*
2
AM (at 10 dB S/N)
0.5 ~ 1.8 MHz
1.8 ~ 29.999999 MHz
50 MHz and 70 MHz bands
FM (at 12 dB SINAD)
28.0 ~ 29.7 MHz
50 MHz and 70 MHz bands
 Squelch sensitivity (threshold):
SSB
FM
 Selectivity (Filter: SHARP):
SSB (BW=2.4 kHz)
CW (BW=500 Hz)
RTTY (BW=500 Hz)
AM (BW=6 kHz)
FM (BW=15 kHz)
 Spurious and image rejection:
 Audio output power:
 AF output impedance:
 RIT variable range:
D Antenna tuner
 Tunable impedance range:
 Tuning accuracy:
 Tuning time (approximately):
LAll stated specifications are typical and subject to change without notice or obligation.
Direct sampling superheterodyne
36 kHz
Less than 123 dBm (0.16 μV)
Less than 125 dBm (0.13 μV)
Less than 123 dBm (0.16 μV)
*
2
Depending on the transceiver version.
Less than 85 dBm (12.6 μV)
Less than 101 dBm (2.0 μV)
Less than 107 dBm (1.0 μV)
Less than 113 dBm (0.5 μV)
Less than 119 dBm (0.25 μV)
Less than 92 dBm (5.6 μV)
Less than 117 dBm (0.3 μV)
(HF band: P.AMP1 ON, 50 MHz band: P.AMP2 ON)
More than 2.4 kHz/6 dB
Less than 3.4 kHz/40 dB
More than 500 Hz/6 dB
Less than 700 Hz/40 dB
More than 500 Hz/6 dB
Less than 800 Hz/40 dB
More than 6.0 kHz/6 dB
Less than 10 kHz/40 dB
More than 12.0 kHz/6 dB
Less than 22 kHz/40 dB
More than 70 dB (except for ADC aliasing)
More than 2.5 W (8 Ω load, 1 kHz, 10% distortion)
8 Ω
9.999 kHz
16.7~150 Ω (unbalanced) (less than 3:1 VSWR)
Less than 1.5:1 VSWR
2~3 seconds (average)
15 seconds (maximum)       ,  .     ::::

----------


## UA8U

> Direct sampling superheterodyne
> 36 kHz


    ,  ,    .

----------


## UA8U

> dsp     ?


    ,   .      .
.




> !!!     !


      .        .

----------


## UA8U

. Receive system: Direct sampling superheterodyne
 Intermediate frequency: 36 kHz        IC-7300




> .


   ,      :Smile: .        ?!

----------


## UA8U

> ic7300      ...


 .   .   .    . ::

----------


## Serg

> .


  ,     ..




> .


  .

      .         -      ,              20,     21-24-28. ,       ,   1  2  ,             0-1   3-5.

P.S.      7300,       ,  " ,   31..."

----------


## Serg

> ....  ?


         .

----------


## RA3BA

,  7300,            .: ",  ,  ,  ,  !".

----------


## RA3BA

R5ZQ.      .       .

----------


## Borin QTH

> !   )))...


   .  DDC .       :Smile:

----------


## rz3dab

> ,    28          30-35 .


 
http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic7300/IC-..._Diagram_2.pdf
-  :

22.00-29.99 MHz

   ,   :

30.00-49.99 MHz
54.01-69.99 MHz

, ,       ,   :

 65,9   74 

    . ,     WFM.

----------


## rz3dab

> . -     .


 ,        .      ,   ,   .    .       .

----------

rz3dab

----------


## rz3dab

> rz3dab,   ,      50-51  70-72...


 .   . ,   ,      ,    ,            .   50 - 51    1  ,      .

----------


## R5ZQ

.  28 - 30mHZ     . 30  34     ,         (    ).       ,  ,   .  70mHZ     (71.100).

----------


## ER2MM

.  1.13

----------


## R9..

> -



       ,           7300,          ..      !....! :Smile: 





> .


 ... ,      s        FIL1        !

----------


## RU3FW

1  EXPD/SET       SCOPE SET.  Waterfull Display OFF.

----------

ER2MM

----------


## R9..

> EXPD/SET  ,   ,



    ,         ,   !    ! :Sad:

----------


## R9..

> WATERFALL DISPLAY    OFF  .


       ! :Razz:

----------


## UA8U

> 7300 ,   .


     ,    . ,       




> ,

----------

ur4mvj

----------


## UT4LW

> LO   10  92db/500


-  .          -115 .




> ,      ,  IP+    IMD3.


    DDC .     ,       , , , .

----------


## ua3djg

LO       10    - 92 db / 500  ( -   500  ).    1 (   )    ~27 db ,  ~ 92 + 27 = - 119 db/hz.     .        IC-7300        .     10-          ,     LO.          ...     : "   

  -   +55 dbm  +23 dbm ,    -  -55dbm  -23dbm.

----------


## ua3djg

, -   - 137db/.  , ,  ,   ... UT4LW     -115 dbc....      IMD3 ( 20 ).   103,   102 db.        SSB    (     -    ).       ""  : PREAMPs OFF / CW / AGC OFF / BW = 500 Hz ( sharp ) / 14 mhz...  ,      IMD3( 2 )   IP+ ...? , ,  , ...      , -         (    , ...).        ""    ...73 ! .

----------

UA3VBD

----------

.      ?    3.       ,   .   , ?    3     ?

----------



----------


## UN7LAP

> 


  -   ?    ....

----------

.     ,        7300  .        .

----------



----------

.        ? Rig expert tiny    ?

----------



----------


## UI9O

> ?


  . 
  USB       .

----------



----------


## UI9O

.    .

----------

UA8U

----------


## R5ZQ

.    . 6700         ,   .      .7300       .        1300 ,         ,  .         ,     .

----------

UT1FT

----------

R5ZQ

----------


## R6LCF

> 7300        .


          ,    .!

----------

R5ZQ

----------


## ut7uv

!  ,   SO2R   ,  ""    -    , ..   2  3  590-        ""  40 .      .

----------

R5ZQ

----------


## ut7uv

7300

----------

R5ZQ, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> 7300


 ,   .

----------


## R5ZQ

,  .     .

----------


## UT4LW

> -3             .


    ,       ? - - ,   ,         , ..   . :Smile: 
 ,  ,     ( CW - 250 , ,       )   DSP   , ..     -    ( :Shocked: ).  ,     (,      )          ,     ,   .
 ""    IC-7300,            ,   3. .

----------



----------


## R5ZQ

-       UR5EQF      USB  .  ,    .     , ..        CONNECTORS.       , .  -   ,    . 7600   ,    7410.

----------

UA8U, ut7uv, uv5eml

----------

*UT4LW*
 :Smile: .
 ,      " "   "top of the world"     :Smile: .
 ,      ,     - .

----------


## rz3dab

> ,  40 .  ,     ?


    .   ,     Inverted-V,   .    21 OVF      .

----------


## UA8U

> 21 OVF      .


 ,     ,           ,      20-       .





> 21


      14.

----------


## rz3dab

> RF  .


   ,   .       .          ,     -     .   ,      .

----------

US7IGN

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


    ,  UW3DI c       DX       ,   3,8.     ,    ,         .   3,5mHZ.        5-3 .   ,   5     .

----------


## R5ZQ

,   ,    320        .

----------

RA3BA

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


      .     .   .    .

----------


## UC8U

*rz3dab*,     ?           .

----------


## rz3bw

> opek hvt-600 preamp  .


     ,  K9AY    .
   .
       IC-7300.
..      -          
     .
 ::beer::

----------


## RN3GP

> 


     ,   ( ).

----------


## R6LCF

> --.


                , ""    ,        !    ,    .                   !

----------


## ut7uv

> ,     .
> 
>    ,   .


       ,

----------

RN3GP

----------


## Serg

> ,


    .           13, 15, 17,     - +      70 (    ,       30).

----------


## ut7uv

K9AY ,        )))
  ! 73!

----------

RN3GP

----------


## R5ZQ

.   ,   .    .   ,      .

----------


## sgk

> .


  FT-450,     2010 .        .        IC-7300.       .

----------


## UA8U

> .


     ?

----------


## Alex10

,       .  ,  ?????   ER2MM

----------


## UI9O

> ,


 ...? :Razz: 
  .

----------


## R5ZQ

.        ,     .   1, REF, ( +20 ), .       2   .

----------


## PA8MM

*UN7CI*,

           ,         -     .

*R5ZQ*,

REF   12 db,          -

----------


## R5ZQ

> REF   12 db


        .  ,    .        ,    .   ,      .         ,  .   +12    .

----------


## R5ZQ

CW, .   ,      .  USB ,   . , .    MIC SET,  ,   OFF.  ON   .   -DATA OFF MOD- (  MIC,ACC.

----------


## UN7CI

> ?


,         . ,        .

----------

watcq

----------


## R6LCF

> ,        .


.     .   Sennheiser MD-46      ,. 10 /16.  . .  80 .        ,    .   .
              100 ,  . ..
  .   .     , Icom        :      ,     .         Icom:

 P.S.  ,       , 3102 .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,     .


     ic7300            .       .     ,      ,     .     .        . 
     ,         ,         ,   ic7300   !
P.S.      ,     .

----------


## watcq

> ,


 
     .

----------

watcq

----------


## R6LCF

> .


   Icom , 8    .      XLR,  .      ,     ,  .  ,. (+)     , (-)  .     4,7*2     8      . (   , ).    . ,   .    ,    ,    Icom ,            .   ,  !
P.S.  ,   .   .  1    +8   . ( .) ,  .   .

----------


## watcq

> . ,   .


       ?         Heil      IC 7300.
1 F non-polarized.        http://www.heilsound.com/amateur/support/dsp-settings/all-things-icom

----------

watcq

----------


## UT4LW

> ,           .


 ,    ,      ()     .
     , , 5 ,   SSB - 20 .   ,    (,   )  ,   .      20 ,       ,   5 ,     .    SDR .    SDR   ,     ,      ,  IC-7300   .
,    . ,      -     .

----------


## RA3BA

> ,         ,  .


     . ,   ,          ,   ,    .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


   7610    .   FLEX 6      MAESTRO  5 .    7300     .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


 ,.    .

----------

*UA8U*
,         :Smile: .
.

----------


## UA8U

> ,


 , .       " " :Smile: .    .

----------


## R5ZQ

> ?


   , VECTRONICS,   ,    .  ,  MFJ,     . .

----------

UT1FT

----------


## UA8U

> .    .


    ,          .     ,    ?

----------

ES1BA

----------


## R5ZQ

,  MFJ   VECTRONICS.     86       3,5mHZ.    84 ,       .

----------


## UT1FT

,    ,   .
R5ZQ ,      .      .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


         .  .    .
  .          .  ,     ....!
LDG AT-600Proll Autotuner        600 !   !

----------

> MFJ-962D.


,      600- .  +   +      .     .

----------


## UT1FT

,

----------

> 


  -     :Smile:

----------


## UA3VBD

N4LQ : 
               CW  IC-7300   - 



 6  -  .

P.S.
IC-7300 Bandscope REF Adjusment - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKLjM81uOZY
IC 7300 SSB Tuning - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa2GJ5Aq6io
IC-7300 External Tuner Button Adapter - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8zvAsZ9Ckw
IC-7300 Increasing Waterfaill Sensitivity - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0XU3P_eblA
IC-7300 Passband Tuning Adjustment for CW - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl0B-4BH1uQ

----------

UN7LAP

----------


## R7MU

BPSK, RTTY   ?

----------


## RT3B

> BPSK, RTTY   ?







> BPSK   ...     ???     ???


BPSK   .

----------


## UI9O

.    , .

----------


## R7MU

,    , RTTY  ,     .   BPSK, (UR5EQF) ,    .

----------


## RT3B

> Roger SA0AND        :
> https://youtu.be/D3wKbpxluHw
> 
>   ,    115  ...
>   -    .


 ? :Laughing: 
  !

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,    115  ...


      ?

----------


## UT0UM

> 


  ::::

----------


## watcq

IC-7300   SP2DMB https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg4BeSU2J1Y&t=4s https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-p...14dWRrVUE/view.
 R3QG/

*  21 ():*

    ALC  SP3RNZ  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHboLN8NPCE http://sp3rnz.blogspot.ru/       ?

 R3QG

----------

UN7LAP

----------


## watcq

> ,   .


    ,  ?

----------


## RK3TD

> ALC  SP3RNZ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHboLN8NPCE http://sp3rnz.blogspot.ru/      ?


   .     .    .
  -2016  7300.  SSB -         "".
   -    90 .

 CW    -  100   .    97..98.

    .

----------


## RU4SS

[quote="rk3td;1359010  "]
,   7300     ?

----------

RU4SS

----------


## RU4SS

..      (    )    3  590 ?

----------


## RU4SS

R5ZQ -    , .
   ...

----------


## RK3TD

> ..


 . ,     , -    3.
     7300 (  ) -    
   /.      -    .

----------

RU4SS

----------


## R5ZQ

> RK3TD


               .

----------


## Borin QTH

:Smile:

----------

UN7LAP

----------


## R6LCF

> ,      100  -   .


 * "     "*               ,      .
   ic7300     ALC          PowerMonitorll   3% ,   13,8 - 14,2   105-110  ().              Yaesu      .     .
       ,      ,  ,........    !

----------


## R6LCF

> ,       "".


 !      ,        .  , .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,     .


  ic7300  ACOM1000         65    1     .   (     220)      4.     225-237.       ,     .       (  ic7300,     .......).

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   ,   .


 , .  ic7300      .  (     )     ,  .

----------

R7MU

----------


## R6LCF

> ....


         ,         .   " "      ic7300.

----------


## R6LCF

! , ,     . .  Kenwood     ALC        Icom.    ,  .     ,     Kenwood            .
   Icom    0-10-20......100.     . ,          Kenwood ,     .     , .   ,  , PowerMonitorll    3%  3       .
:      350  Kenwood      19   20-21   , Icom 15    16-17   ,       Yaesu ft950         12   14   .        .........  .              (   )      .      .     Kenwood , 200  ,     185-195    .    ,  1.01 - 1.1    .      ACOM1000  . Kenwood  75 ,  Icom 60     .       ......  .       .       .  .

----------


## R6LCF

.          ..  ,            ,      .       .    .    Yaesu ft950,          .                    .     ,    .   MONI    .  .      .   .    - .
   TL 922             Icom, .        ,    ,  .

----------


## rz3dab

-81    . 25 -  35     21 ,  40   21  28.   ,   .      7300))))))     ,    DX-,  ,     -   .   - )))         .   74 ,  .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 7300


   KPA500   ,  .     .

----------


## UC8U

> ALC  SP3RNZ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHboLN8NPCE http://sp3rnz.blogspot.ru/      ?
>    .


 .       ! 
100%  .      RC   330R  (2,2+4,7mF) =2,3mS
   1/10  ,    800.     !

----------


## R6LCF

> , .


 .               .      .        ,   ....    ,    ..........      Yaesu FT950 ,       .   ,        ,     100  ,     +/- 15% .      ,     ,   .   !

----------


## RA3BA

> .


-,,---.-,-----------.--------,------.-------.--,,-------,-----..

----------


## RA3BA

,     (.2-3 .     )  ,    ,         .       .                 .

*  8 ():*

,  .      .      . ,          .     .    ,             .

----------


## RA3BA

. ,        . ,    -    .

----------


## UA8U

> (.2-3 .     )  ,    ,         .


      ?   ,   ?

----------


## UA8U

> 


   KENWOOD  ,    TX.   .




> 


 ,    ,    , RA3BA.

*  12 ():*

*RA3BA*,  .  ""          ?  SSB,   , ,   ?

----------


## UA8U

> 


 ,   CW,   SSB.

----------

UA8U

----------


## R6LCF

> CW,   SSB.


,   . .    20         CW  SSB  FM ,       70-80   **       ,,   . .         1  .  ic7300    ....... !
P.S.   ,          .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UA8U

> 7300.


 ,    ,     . ,   .   .    ( )  ,    ,    :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> (ic7300)    .


 ,     ,  " ".       "" .                 "..          24 ",       ,    .    SSB   --    40      ,   "  100"    ,   ..




> ,   .

----------


## UA8U

> ,  .


 ,        .

----------


## UA8U

> .


 . ,                    IC-7300.  :  ,  ,           ,    ,   .    2 .   :    ,    .   .   ,  ,  ,  ......    .       ,   . , ,      i?        ,  .

----------


## R5ZQ

,    . ,            .       ,      590  7600(      -     ,      )     ,    .

----------


## UA3GUX

> .          .         ts990s   ic7300   .      , ,


        7610   ,     ??     ??        "  " :Razz:

----------


## UA8U

> 590  7600


     ,  ,"590- ". ?

----------


## R5ZQ

> !.


   .




> ,  ,"590- ". ?


       590     ,    7600.     590    ,  ,    ,     .   590      .




> ,   !!!


  ,    ,   .

----------


## R5ZQ

, .https://youtu.be/-lNhylAFWt8                                                                            .https://youtu.be/mRjZPzWEa9A

----------


## R5ZQ

.http://sp3rnz.blogspot.com/2017/01/ic...

----------


## R5ZQ

,      , , (  ,    ).         ,  ,   .   ,     7300   ACOM 1000.    ,            KPA500 ,     .  SWR-meter          ,    .    7600     ,   7600   ACOMA       7300.

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


       ,  .        .      ,     .      -        ,   .    ,      100,  .

----------


## R5ZQ

LDG.   150.  UN8GC - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VokOvvOmDTs

----------


## R5ZQ

,  ,          ,    ,     ,    . ,  .   ,   .       .       .          MHz(  mHZ),     ,      .

----------


## R5ZQ

SP3RNZ  UN8GC.



> 


     ,     , .    ,       .

----------


## R5ZQ

> .   .


    ,     ICOM( ).,       .      ,       ,  .

----------


## UA8U

> ,  .


 , ,    "  "?       ,        .

----------


## UA8U

> ,


 ,     .            "".       .       . ,      - .       .

*  12 ():*




> .........  .


     ,        ,     ,     .   .

----------


## UR5LAM

,  ()   ,    .

----------

Canaris, rn6xc

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## RV9UP

3000+        .
   -.    .
 :
1. -      ( "")?
2.  ,   ?   ,   -  .     .

73  RV9UP

P.S.   .

----------


## RV9UP

,     .    .


73  RV9UP

----------

rn6xc

----------


## R5ZQ

.      ,    .  ,  .

----------


## R5ZQ

,,.   ,  ??????

----------


## RV9UP

2 UR5LAM


http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1366674

    ?             .    -    .     ..... (     )   ,     (IC-7300_ENG_Basic_3.pdf  ) 'BASIC MANUAL IC-7300...'   .

 RM6AA  .  ٨ .
      - IC-7300        ,        . 
         IMHO.

73  RV9UP

----------

R5AU

----------


## RK3TD

"OVF"  ic7300? )))

 R4IN: ,    ?     ?   -   ?

----------


## RK3TD

> 7610?


   - .
""   .

----------


## R4IN

R4IN: ,    ?     ?   -   ?




     .

  :    ,    ,   ,     .

----------

RK3TD

----------

Serg, ua3enb

----------


## R4IN

7300   +\- 25        ,       ....

----------

Borin QTH, Canaris

----------


## RK3TD

""   ,   ... ))))

----------


## R4IN

,          7300.
          PowerSDR  HDSDR

----------


## UT4LW

> PowerSDR  HDSDR


      :  ,    7300   (    )  ,    PSDR (HDSDR).   7300      -        .   ,     ,         -     CW ,       SO2V.     VFO      (  ,   ).      VFO       7300,    ? -. ,      PowerSDR   7300 -    .

----------


## R4IN

7300   ,    .)))

----------


## RV9UP

> ...
>     ,  ,    IC-7300  ? ,    ( IF-)    IC-718-,    ,  7300-.     ,      .
>    7610-,    ,     SDR  .


    IC-765-.   .  .    .     ,    .

73  RV9UP

P.S.  IC-7300   718-,     .




> "" , ,  .


   7610     ,    7600  .  :Crazy: 


73  RV9UP.

----------


## UA8U

> ,    ( IF-)    IC-718-,    ,  7300-.


  .      ,        .      .....

----------


## UA8U

> 7610     ,    7600  .


   ,    IC-7610    7600.    IC-7600           .





> .....!


  IC-718 +       IC-7300 :::: .         UT4LW.

----------


## UT4LW

> 


 - !
  :       ,        ,     ,    . 
:
    -     .

 .     ARRL   SDR-,    ,  ,      -   ,   !     3,      ,           . ))

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> ,


 ,   ?               .....    ,      ....     .




> ,


    ,    (  ).         IC-718,    .




> 3,      ,           . ))


  ?  ,   .    ,  -3 ( )       ...KHz?

----------


## UA8U

> CW-.


     CW, SSB, DIGI?       (SSB, DIGI, ...).





> ,   CW-.


   PHONE-      ,      (     ).

----------


## UA8U

> 3,      ,


     -3            .



> -    ,   .   -   :


 ,  ?    ,  ?  ,    ,  " "      .   "  ", "   ",...




> SDR     .


 ?  ,   .

----------


## ua3rmb

> ?    ?


    .  .    7300-,     .

----------


## UA8U

> 70 .


   ?

----------


## UA6LGO

> -    3  .


http://forum.qrz.ru/23-sorevnovaniya...ml#post1336148

----------


## RV9UP

> http://forum.qrz.ru/23-sorevnovaniya...ml#post1336148


,         'P3 panadapter'.
  "    SS2 PRO    -3 ))) "       ?



*  7 ():*




> 3,    .
>   2012 :
> http://ux3mz.ucoz.ua/photo/31_uz2m_c..._2012/32-0-708


   UW2M  UR0MZ. .  ,    ,     .      .      2017   .
    .  ,   CW    .  -     ?
    IMHO,    10  ,   - .

73  RV9UP

----------


## VA6AM

?
 ,    2-3 .

----------

RK3TD, RV9UP, UR7EW

----------


## RT3B

,          .

----------


## Serg

,         ,         ...

----------


## RV9UP

> ,       .


,    'entry level'  IC-718  IC-706 c   IC-7000.     725-, 732, 737  ..    765, 781  775.
  Icom         1500   (  )  1300 (  HRO).

73  RV9UP

----------


## UA8U

> 765, 781  775.


      ,   775,   765.      :Super: .



> Icom         1500   (  )  1300 (  HRO).


      "  ". ,   ,       IC-7300,   ,          .

----------


## R6LCF

> 7610?


        , .          ,        !
 .     !

----------


## RV9UP

> ...


   7600  7610        7300    7610.  /       .
  ,     , ""          .
 -      7300,    7600 ( )  CQWW160  ,          .   /    ,     -  . :-)     .         ,      . 

73  RV9UP

----------


## UA3GUX

> -   .


    ,       ??? ::::

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


   ,         .   . . ,   350   ic7300 .  ,  .      .     :  ,  ,   !

----------


## UA8U

> ,


  .    .

----------

RK3TD, UA8U

----------


## san_s

IC-7300      ?   ,  ,     - . , - ...      ...

----------


## R6LCF

> ,  ,     - . , - ...


                          .      ....     -1.     .    ,   .  !

----------

rz3dab

----------


## R4IN

CW  RDXC  IC-7300,          .

----------


## RK3TD

> CW  RDXC  IC-7300,          .


   :
    30  (  UA9  )     .
   ...
 7300  7600 - ,    7300    .
        -   "FLAT"...
    .

----------

ua4sz

----------


## R4DZ

,

----------


## RK3TD

> NB


   . .  .  NB     .  .
       90  0...
  RDXC  15    -  9    .

----------


## R6LCF

> 30 .. "  " -          .


       50  70 .  ,     !

----------


## watcq

. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oYeMRYnXMA
   c   https://www.ulmart.ru/goods/3475339

R3QG

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## watcq

> ,    ?


    .

R3QG

----------

UA8U

----------


## UT1FT

,  Win,   .  RS-BA1, ,  ,     3-4      .    -   ..      ?

----------


## UT1FT

> ,   digi ,     ,           (0.2A  0.08)-


       ?  :Wink: 

PS.  -     connectors USB SEND -

----------

RK3TD, UA6LRR, UA9XZ

----------


## RK3TD

> 


   :    .
  ,  "" -   .
   -  .

----------


## RK3TD

> ,   .


 . 
,     ,    ""   .

----------

R4WBB, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

,        ,     ,  ,      .     ,      . ,   .        ,       " ".

*  15 ():*

P.S.  IC-7610    ,   7300.

----------


## UA8U

> ,    .


 5    +1000 .   =   :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

,     :Smile: .

----------


## UA9XZ

,     IC 760 PRO,    ...
  IC 7300   ,    ,
   ...

----------


## R6LCF

> :---,-----.


   ic7300    Yaesu ft950       4     7300      .     .           ( 60 -48 )  ,  .....    ""  100   30%       ,     .         . 7300     ""   , 100 ,(   ) .                 (      ,     )      ( ) ,           .   , .
     ,     . 
      -       25 % ,     25%  .    .....       10-15%    25% .     .    .            ,       !

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R6LCF

> fd128025hb-n ,  71   ,      Noctua NF-8A PWM - 55,5.


    !

----------


## R4WBB

> .


           - .     ,       ,    ,   .    "" ,   ...
,      ,    ft-847.     . )))

----------

UA8U

----------


## RA3BA

7300     (-    ),     . ... ,    ,     ( ),      ,  .

----------


## UA8U

> 7300     (-    ),     . ... ,    ,     ( ),


 ,              ,          




> ,  .

----------


## YURI-71

> ? 
> 
> PS.  -     connectors USB SEND -


    -           :Wink:                ? :Rolling Eyes:   -     ,   (     -    ).

----------

UA6LRR

----------

RU4SS, UA8U, UC8U, WPI

----------


## UA8U

> 7300


 ,    " " ?     " "   IC-7300    (, , ....).

----------


## ut7uv

> ,    " " ?     " "   IC-7300    (, , ....).


 ,       7300  ,        ,     2     .     3   7300,      , 3-   ,     , ""      ,  RTTY        ,     30%      7300.   ,    30,  ,   .   -    ,  / ,  -      VOX         ,    ,   ,      (   SSB),   -  -     RX   .      7300 1000-1200 QSO.     (  )       7300,  .
73! de S21ZEE

----------

RK3TD, UA8U, UC8U,

----------


## ut7uv

RX !
 7300  ,  ,        3,   ,      21$   ,  7300    )))
  -        ,   ,       ,         )))     .

----------


## Serg

> RTTY        ,     30%      7300


  ,     .
     2TONE -    ,     .




> VOX         ,


   (  )  -       -   .     .

----------


## Serg

> 2Tone


 selective  ?    2tone    ,      .   rtty   ,         ,  YL7A/YL2GM.

    7300  ,    746/756-   .

----------


## RA3BA

,   .

----------

EB5A

----------


## R4WBB

> ?


KEYER - EDIT/SET - CW-KEY SET - Side Tone Level

----------

EB5A

----------


## UA8U

> .


    .

----------


## UT1FT

..   .   100   .

----------

Eugene163, UA3VBD, UA6LRR, UA8U

----------


## UT1FT

- 3   .
, 1   BPSK31, 18 QSO   -.
   - 7   .


P.S.  Noctua http://noctua.at/en/ -  ,      2  .

----------

Eugene163, UA8U

----------


## UT1FT

- 24.6
 TX    35  . 
                "  "  BPSK..    30..

----------


## Eugene163

> ..   .


     ?

----------


## UT1FT

,            .

,      - noctua nf-a8 http://noctua.at/en/nf-a8-pwm

----------

Eugene163, UA8U

----------

Serg

----------


## R6LCF

> , 1   BPSK31, 18 QSO  -.


     ALC    .
     .........,      ic7300  .     ALC  "0"     USB-D     45-50.   !         !  .....

----------


## UT1FT

ALC,     ?
 ,   Retiree

----------

UT1FT

----------


## Serg

> ALC,     ?


  ,      ...
  ,      -   .
   63   125,          .
       ,   ux0ff  " "       .

----------

UT1FT

----------


## R4DZ

*UT1FT* 
_  ALC,      .     _

----------


## Serg

*UT1FT*          125          , .

  ,      ,       (  )    ""  ...

----------


## aha

.     .     .   .       :Crazy: .

----------


## aha

, ..    ,  250 QSO.      ( )   .      .        .      .         ,    ,    :Super:

----------


## R4WBB

.  ,   "",   ,     1/3   ..  .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R4DZ

,   !

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## US7IGN

,   3?

----------


## R7WA

.....         ALC ?

----------

Eugene163, R4WBB, Serg, UA3VBD, UA8U

----------


## rz3dab

> ,     IC7300     ?    -                ,          ?     TS590S (  144  )   2/3 (     )....


,  ((( ,    ,     .  ,      .

----------


## R2AC

,  ,     ?       ServMan   4.1?

----------


## R2AC

> REMOTE  ,   MENU&FUNCTION


,    ,     ic7100   ,    .   !

----------


## UA8U

> .


   ,   ?

----------

UA8U

----------


## R4IN

:
0%-0.5
10%-10
50%-50
100%-107

----------

UR3VDD

----------


## Serg

*R2AC*,  ,    ,    ,        ?

----------


## R2AC

> *R2AC*,  ,    ,    ,        ?


-  "    "  0,6.       -  13  15.

----------

Serg

----------


## R2AC

> ALC. , ,   ALC    ?


            ALC   .    ...

----------


## EB5A

USB  (  ,       ).  ,       ACOM  1500 ,  .   .   CAT  ACC,   .    .       FT-1000MP  .

----------

UT1FT

----------


## UT4LW

IC-7300, ,     USB,    ,  Jt65?         ,    ,            ?
  ?   ?
,   ,     ,     .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

> !


,     .
  : CW   PTT      ?

----------

UT4LW

----------


## R6LCF

,  ,   (     ,   ) :*  menu-set-connectors-data mod - usb*. ,            USB Data     .  !

----------


## UA8U

> .


   ?

----------

EB5A, ra0ay, UA8U,

----------


## san_s

,    ,  ,            ...          .       ,    ...     .          .       ,      .
  ,     ,  .

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

> .


      ?     ,     .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,  .


             .   ""   .        100      .      !        1   .....    ""    "  "      .
          .    .   ,  .... !
P.S.       ""  200    . (     ) ,     ,   400    .      100    (   ).    ,  .         ! ""        ,  .!

----------


## R4DZ

,    ,   .          ,       .

----------


## UN7LAP

> ,   .





> (         ),     .


   ?

----------

UN7LAP

----------


## R4DZ



----------

UN7LAP

----------


## YL3GDP

fd128025hb-n ,  71   

====================  =============

     41,6 CFM

http://www.ystech.com.tw/ysfan/produ...tail.asp?id=52

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


  ,         .  , !

----------


## R6LCF

> IC 7000.


      ,   ,    .
P.S.       ,    .       ic7300.

----------


## UN3G/7

IC-7300!   ,  RigExpert (        CW)    ,  .          , ..  RS-ba1, -     ?  ,   .

----------

UN3G/7

----------


## UN3G/7

> -     ?  ,   .


,     RigExpert    RS-ba1.

----------

UN3G/7

----------


## R4WBB

> fd128025hb-n ,  71   
> 
> ====================  =============
> 
>      41,6 CFM
> 
> http://www.ystech.com.tw/ysfan/produ...tail.asp?id=52


   41.6 CFM (ft3/min)= 1.178 m3/min  3/?  , ,  ...

----------


## RN3KK

,    -     "AGC-T"  (  )    .     .  ,     .  ,   ,       .

----------


## RN3KK

.

----------


## WT2J

K      IC7300,   G4IZH.
http://www.g4izh.co.uk/dc-power-cable-change.html

----------


## RN3KK

, , .   .




> 


  .    - .     ,     / .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


, AGC-F ,    .
   ,    RFGain.

----------


## R6LCF

> , AGC-F ,    .


  ,    *   .*     Function      AGC       .
  !

----------



----------


## RA3BA

.

----------


## US7IGN

,    ,     ,       .          :Crazy:

----------

R4DZ

----------


## RA3BA

,     - "   ( )"  "  ",     RN3KK.

----------

UR6EA,

----------


## UT4LW

> 7300         RF-Gain.


 7300  RF-Gain               .   7300,       ,   ,       S-     .




> ,        RF gain


  .
        .

----------

RA3BA

----------

UR6EA

----------


## RA3BA

0,5-8 .      ("")       0,1- 0,25   (   )    5-7 .   ,  ,    . ..  ,  ,    ,  IC-7300     1 ,            6      ,         .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## RV9UP

> 4


     :




> .


   ?      .      3         .   ?

  :




> 7300         RF-Gain.


           .       ,            .
  20     20     ,      1  (  )   20     "  ", ..      .       .         .      -        .
         RF/IF gain    1     . -107 .   IC-7300    ,     -133    ( Sherwood Eng., peamp=off).
 RF gain    .                  .




> ""      .


     .  ,         ,   /   .
- .

73
 RV9UP

----------


## RA3BA

.      1000  16     Q45  "".           .  .

----------

Kia2700d, R6YY, ur4mvj

----------


## R6LCF

> 7300         .       ,   ,      .


 .            ,   .       12   .  (     Yaesu      )          40 .           S  1-2 .         .    !

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## Kia2700d

> 1000  16     Q45  "".


    .  .

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


    ,       ,        ,   .      , .  ?

----------


## R4DZ

04.12.200  5 752  RV9UP

_
 Kia2700d 
    , .  ?

_

1.    .   !

----------


## aha

,     IC-7300. ,  ,        .         , -   ,   .      .   .      .  ,     .  300    .

----------


## UT4LW

> ... IC-7851   ...


  - ... :Smile: 
,     ,       (7851,  -1)  .

----------


## UT4LW

> SunSDR MB-1   , ...  ..


 1   GR-Gain,                 ,   IC-7300    .           .

----------


## UT4LW

> ""    ""


 ,         .        DDC-SDR    FR-Gain.      ,       (  ),      2-3    .     ,    ,      .    "Kiss-FM"?   .      ,       .     ,  ,    -    .

----------


## UR6EA

> "Kiss-FM"?   .      ,       .     ,  ,    -    .


1.  ,   - ,   (  )...   . 
2. " "  " " -  .
 ,   " ",        " "!      !
  ,   - ""     -     !
  - ! :: 

   " "...
  IC-7410,    -  ,    ...   , ... , ...  , ..  "" ,  80-...
 , ...   ,   ....   ,    20-,  2- ( NA  ),  59+40 ( DL )... , ... .

 ...  ,  IC-7300  -  !   !
  ,   ...
   -   K9AY -      !
   - , ...  ATT  ,  .
73!

----------


## UR6EA

> .. :(


 ...  .
 :   ""     .
   ,     " "( IC-7300).
 ... ,  "" ...
 "",     140   , ... ,     80-,     "" +60    ""..  ..
 ... , ...

   "", ..., -   " ",   -,  ...  ""...    HiFi  ...

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   .


    .             ,  -   ,        ,      ,       .  .  ,        "  "    ,   ,      !             .  ...... Icom ,       ....    !

----------


## R6LCF

> JTDX(   ).


 !   ic7300         JT9  JT65 ,(       ,  .....)      8  ,        ,  sus    .  ,      ,        UR5EQF_Log   JTDX .  ic7300  USB  .      .    ....  .   ,      !

----------

R4DZ, UR3VDD

----------


## R6LCF

,         . .      ,        .        .. 
   .   ""        ......   ic7300 .   ,      ,  ,   , .  ,   ,  !
    . 47/25   ic.(   .)  ,   ,     ,   .   IC       . ""             .             , .          .      !
  ,  ,     .  Made in Taivan.  ,   .   !
P.S.  ,   20*....  ,    .     ,   IC7300  !

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


       ,         ,     30  ic7300   .    !

----------

UI9O

----------


## UI9O

,  .
     .    ...

----------


## us4el

*Retiree*,......     " "  .(  ).    ICOM        ,     .  (   ) ,      (560 ).      ICOM   .31,"  " 21.   " N4TMI ""  ""--  (SMD)    8 . . ,             " "        ........         "YAESU,KENWOOD",    18  .52-53    HB9TL,HB9QR    ..... -!   ,     ,     - ,   ......-"   "...!

----------


## R6LCF

> " "  .(  ).   ICOM       ,     .  (   ) ,     (560 ).


     .      ,      ()            .           ( 10 )             . .             .  1  .        .                       ,     3   .
 :   ,         8-40       ,/   .
    ,                        .      (   ,   )   ""       .    !
 ic 7300        (  1) 1,4 / - 2.0 /.  !
    .            .    .  .    !

----------


## R6LCF

> IC-7300      .


 " " HM 219  ic 7300 .    8(  )       . .
        ,.,   ,   47/25    .    ,        "Audio Technica .....     Audio Technica" 
       ic ...    !


    ic7300.

----------


## aha

> ic ...    !


   ,   ,   ??

----------


## RV9UP

> ic ...    !


,  .  :Crazy: 
     .   .    .     .
 -      SVAN      .




> " " HM 219  ic 7300 .    8(  )       . .


   pin 2(+8V)     (      HM-219?)   HM-219.      HM-36     HM-12.    pin 1(MIC)     .


73  RV9UP.

----------


## R2AC

,     ,   .
         ,    -  .       !       .        *avcomm ac-454 pnr* -  30 %  ,       - ,   ,  -,  ,    ,  .

*  !!!*

----------

RV9UP

----------


## R6LCF

> RL  IC-  .


  .   ic    8 ,   5.       ,      .    .      5 ,  8  ic ...... :       .
   :      IC,   7300    ,      .        1.   ,    ,100          .    .            ,    , :      47/25. ,    .    IC  7300     ,     .........      .             .

----------


## R6LCF

> IC-7300.


    .      ic7300.    6 ,    .

----------


## R5ZQ

.          .

----------


## UN3G/7

!          5   ,    10   ?    !  .

----------


## RV9UP

> . 5 .    .     .


 ?     1   2?       ,                .      . IMHO      (    )  (         )    pin1  pin7   5.     680     2...47   pin1  pin7.

73  RV9UP

----------


## RV9UP

> !


 . -    .     . ,   .
    ,        .  MIC GAIN   15  .

73  RV9UP

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R6LCF

> MIC GAIN  15  .


       30-40  .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


 1  APF,    ""      .
 ,     .    40-!      ,   .   1           /,           .  IC-7300   ,     .   1  APF,   IC-7300  PRE1 (   )     . :Rolling Eyes:

----------

msam

----------


## R6LCF

,          .    ,    .   :   , .   14.076.00  .  ic7300   ,   50  , GP   7,5. 14.   SSB(100) ,  1,5.-2.0..  .
 jt65    .     Kenwood       .  ....  , ,     .... .  !

----------

UA3VBD, UA8U, US7IGN

----------


## R6LCF

> ,  100   -


 ,  .   JT9 (    30   ,     )   JT10     JT65.  !
     ,  !

----------

R6YY

----------


## R6LCF

> * #3310  *      " "  .(  ).   ICOM       ,     .  (   ) ,     (560 )..............


      ""21 .31. 
 :  ,    .        ( ).        ,            . 
:        ic7300      . :        2.0/        60  ,       5 .   .....     ""  .....   ,     ""     , 0,47      .     2  5      . .  "  ".
  ...    .  ,     .... .            ic7300.      .   8+22.    -  ,     .... .
     (    )    (  )         .   ICOM   .
   " "   (  )   ,  .     :   ,  .      !

----------


## R6LCF

> 


     ic7300 .  .    2.2   .              - .  2,2 *30 /2.2+30=2.04       .       ....    .  ,                :100/120/1/10/100  ESR       (  ). .   150.    . 2216.     ,   ,   ESR.   " "       .....     . 8 .   .    . ,   ,       -  ,  .  ""  -.    .    100 ESR      ,        ,        , ESR  100  6-8     . ,    ....   .      ESR      , ,  -   .  .    .
      .      ,       Audia-Technica BPHS1.   ,  -       100-200 ,  . .
      Sennheiser MD46   150     2216 ..  ,  .  .
            .         100-2900.,       -.         200-2800    ,   , 300-2700,      .
   ic7300   ,** ,     .    ,   .          !

----------

watcq

----------


## R6LCF

> .   .


    .   ? .    ,            .

----------

R7KD

----------


## RU4SS

> . 
> 
>  EW2CR ex: ea5gtq,uc2cfz,rc2cr


    3830    wpx-cw.
   7300  ?
   ?

----------


## EB5A

.     ,    . ,   ,            .  3  . 
    .     .       .         7050  14010  .




> ,       !


   .    .




> N1MM+    7300. 
> 
> 
> http://n1mm.hamdocs.com/tiki-index.p...Display_Window


      .

----------

RU4SS

----------


## UA8U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha1nOo2KXJE

----------


## UA8U

> ,


  :Smile:

----------


## R4WBB

.  ,   ,      .   ,      ...

----------


## UB6AGC

*R4WBB*,    ...      7100...        7100  7300?      ?          ,    -  .

----------

Serg

----------


## Serg

,  - ! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha1nOo2KXJE

----------

R7MU

----------

Serg

----------


## R7KD

> *R4WBB*,    ...      7100...        7100  7300?      ?          ,    -  .


 ,    ICOM 7100.   ,    .       ,     .  KENWOOD TS 2000,     .       .  . 73 !

----------

UB6AGC

----------

UA6AMF, UB6AGC

----------


## WT2J

,             IC7100.
    .

----------

> 


   7300-    .        -    ,    ,              
  .      .    :     LW  21      ?

----------

Kia2700d, R4DZ

----------

RA3BA, RU4SS, UB6AGC

----------


## UR5LAM

> -    ,    ,


    (21  28 ),     . 
 ,    ,   "RF-Gain":
1.  ,     .
2.  ,       .
3.  ,    .
PS      .

----------


## R4DZ

> ,       -


   ,    !

----------


## UT4LW

,  .  .
1.  = 0, PRE - OFF, RF-Gain  12  ( ).
2.   (9   ) ,     .
3.  .
     .      2-3    . 
   ,             .    ,      .   -  OVF,   -      .

----------


## UT4LW

> -   ..


    ().
    28         IC-7300  =0.
    ,        ,    ?  -  ,       .

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,        ,


   .              ?   RF Gain       ATT     .

        ,       ..

----------


## UA6AA

ICOM    7300    ...
   ,

----------


## UR5LAM

> ICOM    7300    ...


   ?
 ,   " "  ic756proIII -    .
 .

----------


## R6LCF

> (OVF)   PreAmp 1,2      ,         .    Icom-       - .


 :     ic7300          .  ,       ,              ,    , 40 .            .    40   9+10.....+40 ,  ........    .    ,  3 .  20      40 ,                       .    ,        .        ..... 
   ic7300 ....   .      Kenwood ts990s       40  .         ic7300          .     !

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## R6LCF

,     ,     .   S                S       .      ,    ......

----------


## RW3PS

> ICOM    7300    ...


    ,     ,   ?       ?     .    ,    ,     .  :Wink:  7300     SDR  ...

----------


## RW3PS

,    OVF  ,      .   RF gain     .

*  15 ():*

,     .          ,          .       ,   80-40   20 .               OVF   .  

 : UR5LAM    ,  ,    .     .     ,   .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## LZ1ZC

- ,     50  70MHz?

----------


## R6LCF

> - ,     50


        1/4 GP   50    ( ) ,    **         ,...         ,       .

----------

LZ1ZC

----------


## UA8U

> ,       ,    ,


    21  28 MHz?




> .


     ?      .

----------

LZ1ZC

----------


## RW3PS

> 21  28 MHz?


  222  14-21-28



> ?      .


 ,         :Smile:        28            ,   80-    Inv.V.,       . , .

----------

LZ1ZC

----------


## UA8U

> 28            ,


     ,    ,   6   ,     ,   ,   ,   +25 :Smile: .    "    ?




> , .


    ,     .    PRE  IC-7300.

*  39 ():*

P.S.    ICOM  28 MHz   PRE 2   6  7 .,        7300.

----------


## UA8U

> : IC-775DX2      ,


     .....,      .




> ,


  , ?

----------


## UA8U

> PRE2?


 ,            .   ,       .... ,    ICOM (      775),  ( PRE 1-2)  28 MHz        7300.    ,     ,         .  ,       , -.  ,   . IMHO.




> PRE2?


    ? :Razz: .




> ,


       20-30-35 .,  PRE1/2        .

----------

UT1FT

----------


## UA8U

> ,   (MDS, Noise floor).


   IC-7300?




> .


  IC-7300        .   IC-7300  PRE 1-2?    ,   "MDS, Noise floor"?

----------


## UA8U

> .


    .....   ,  PRE1/PRE2     28 MHz  300  ()  DXCC. , PRE 1-2,    . 




> ,  IC-7300   ,           PRE  - ,


     PRE1/PRE2        IC-7300?  ???

*  8 ():*




> ,       DDC .


  ,        IC-7300  ,    :Smile:

----------


## RW3PS

> ,    , ..   "    ?
> .


,    .   "    ".




> P.S.    ICOM  28 MHz   PRE 2   6  7 .,        7300.


  BDR ,     7300.           SDR.       .

----------


## ur5mid

> ,       ?     .
>    IC-7300 = -133  (PRE-OFF).     28        - 127...-130  ( 3- ,  6     - 125   ).   -   ,       ?  PRE2  6     15-20    -   /   .
> ,  IC-7300   ,           PRE  - ,        .         ,       DDC .


       3   6   .     15  "" ,    DX.      "".     ,    28,    ,     .      .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UT4LW

> 3   6   .     15  "" ,    DX.


   :        /   ,  PRE      ,        .     ?     -,   DX,      .

----------


## UA8U

> ,


 ,            ,         . :Wink:

----------


## RW3PS

*UA8U* Ok, ,    ,    .
      UR5MID       ?

----------


## RW3PS

> /.


  ,     ?

----------


## UT4LW

> /.


   ,      .         PRE=OFF,     PRE?  - ,    ?
 ,       10     .

----------

R7KD, ua3rmb

----------


## UA8U

> ...


       .   (    )       PRE 1-2     (  ),    PRE  IC-7300,  28 MHz (   )    .....

----------


## UA8U

*UR5LAM*,    ,  UT4LW,   .     .

----------


## UR5LAM

,    ic7300.
   ,  ,     ,      .
  ,    ,  ,    ,   .

----------

ur5mid

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,


 (?)    40   80   160,   ,     .

*  6 ():*




> ,         ,   ,     ?


,        .

----------


## ur5mid

> (?)    40   80   160,   ,     .
> 
> *  6 ():*
> 
> 
> ,        .


, ,         ,      .     . 160-80 40   ,        ,     .
       (UT4LW),     ,   .

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UT4LW

> ,         ,   ,     ?


      ,           +/- 1 .     ,    ,       .     ,    IC-7300  PRE-OFF     3-    .  ,  .




> 7300,   ,     ,


   ,   IC-7300     ,   TS-590-  . -       TS-590-   . -. :Wink: 



> .



    ,     /? :Shocked:

----------


## ur5mid

> ?
>    28  21 :
>   -         .
>   -    ,      .
>   -     ,     .


     ,         /   ,      .   .
  7300,   ,    ,      .         ?  :Smile: 
,   ,    7300   ,    ,    .  . :Smile:

----------


## ur5mid

> ,           +/- 1 .     ,    ,       .     ,    IC-7300  PRE-OFF     3-    .  ,  .


  ,        QTH.
   ,      ,                  ?

----------


## ur5mid

> 21  28     .             RF-Gain.
> 
>    Icom  .


    ,       ICOM ?    .   ,        ,       ,      .      .
        ,      .    "", ""      7800, 7700 .   590  ,    .

----------


## ur5mid

> ,     ,     115-118      (    PRE/ATT).
> 
>       .


  :Smile: 
           ,   ,   
  " (    PRE/ATT)".
      .    .

----------

Kia2700d

----------

R2AC, R6LCF, RW3PS, UA0QQJ, UA9SUV,  1967

----------


## RA3BA

,  7300   " "   .      ,      ,   .  -7300    4 .             .   .    .   ,  , ,  ,  .      ,           .

----------


## UA8U

.   QRZ.RU  RT8U,     ....    ...    DX  160 ., VK0, K5P ....

----------

EB5A

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,           .


      ,        .     ,     2015            .   ,   ICOMa    ,  . 7600  -    ,7800         7100  7200         . YAESU  991    ,     ,      250  .

----------


## R4DZ

,    ,      ,    ,     .    ,       ,      .     .    ,     ,    IC7610 .

----------

aha, Dm-molot, rx3dqx, UA0QQJ

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## RA3BA

> ,  16-   IC-7300  
> IC-7850/IC-7851,  17-   .     ....


!   7300-    .       ?

----------


## UA8U

> ?!


 ,    IC-7300      .      ,    .     .  ,       ,    .....   ,   .         (  ),  IC-7300   SDR DDC . ,   ,  SS, ZS,.....    IC-7300.     ,  ,      :Smile: 

*  10 ():*




> .


   ,   ?   ,  RT8U        .           .    " ",        ....  . https://www.facebook.com/RT8U-643943595624857/  , - :::: . IC-7300    , .   .        .




> ,     ,     115-118


           IC-7300,  UT4LW.

----------

R6LCF, ua3rmb,

----------


## RW3PS

> (21  28 ),     . 
>  ,    ,   "RF-Gain":
> 1.  ,     .
> 2.  ,       .
> 3.  ,    .
> PS      .


,    28   ,  .  ,    .
  QSB.   ,    ,  USB.

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UT4LW

*RW3PS*,
,    ,      28   PRE2?    ?         9+30...40.

----------

UT4LW

----------


## RW3PS

OH9TEN,     .    Inv.V.-80-40,  10-   .

----------


## Serg

> 40    +40    .  -?    ....    ....


         6.0  7.3-7.5
    ,    .          -       . 
     -   ,    " "                 .

         -   12-13, 15  17.
        PRE/ATT   RFG,     ,  .         , .         RFG  ,    .

----------


## R6LCF

> PRE/ATT   RFG,     ,  .         , .         RFG  ,    .


  ,      , ....       .        .   ,   ,       .       ic7300  .1          TS 990s .......        .....      ,   .          .    ....!

----------

R4DZ, Serg

----------

R6LCF

----------


## Kia2700d

-140 dbm.              :Wink:     -       ..       .           -120  .   10  ,        .

----------


## WT2J

> ic7300                       . 40    +40    .  -?    ....    .... ,       ( 9   ,     )    +   ""    .     ....    .     "   "   !


       FDM DUO      .
,     http://funkperlen.blogspot.com/2016/...m-ic-7300.html
      .

*  35 ():*

,  .
 Icom IC-7300  .

http://klop.solutions/tips-using-icom-ic-7300-computer/


 Panadapter

http://vk4zxi.blogspot.com/2017/04/r...sdr-after.html

http://g6gei.site123.me/my-projects/...er-tap-ic-7300

----------

R6LCF, UA6AMF, UA6LRR

----------


## Kia2700d

IQ   .  - 7610..

----------


## aha

""   -  "" -   .

----------



----------


## WT2J

,    .

https://on7dq.blogspot.com/2017/02/i...-solution.html

73's

----------


## UT1FT

MFJ-1040C.  ,      40-: https://youtu.be/h8ZRJqWgiFY
  .  - 80 .

----------


## UT4LW

> 5    3,0     2


"" 2  -    5-6   . :Wink:

----------


## Llll

> )


 

                 .

----------


## ua5aa

..     ,          ? (     /     ).    Yeasu FT-950,      IC-7300...    .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> Yeasu FT-950,      IC-7300...    .


   ic7300    Yaesu ft950.  ,yaesu  ic  .!

----------

ua5aa

----------


## RW3PS

> .    ,    ...."  "      .   !


    .  80-     .

----------


## ra3gn

rw3ps
 ,    :       7   .

----------

ra3gn

----------


## UR5LAM

> 


    (RF-Gain),    S-  . )
  10-     ...

----------

ra3gn

----------


## UR5LAM

> RF-Gain...


   ,       (    ).
   10-,  80- ...    ?  :Razz:

----------


## UA6LGO

> 80-     .


   R3P    ,      ?

----------


## RW3PS

> R3P    ,      ?


      ...        80-  2-3 .     ,   . 
         ,       .     ,   ,   ,      .

----------


## rz3bw

> ..     ,          ? (     /     ).    Yeasu FT-950,      IC-7300...    .


   IC-7300  .    FTDX-3000.
    ,        .
,            ,     -   ,    .
   IC-7300 ,           ,    ( 6-7 ),      .
   ,   ,     .
   RF      -                .
,         . FTDX-3000  FTDx-1200       100 . .
   ,      SUNSDR2-    ,    -     ,    ,  SDR ,   -,   IC-7300   ,     .
  -    SDR,   IC-7300    , ,  -  .        . ,   .     ...

*  13 ():*




> "" 2  -    5-6   .
>  265880


   Kenwood  ICOM S-  ,  .
(  ).    .
  SUNSDR2     .
      7   -     .
 -  -  - .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## Llll

> .  80-     .


  .        :Wink: .
     -        ,    .        -   80     5-6  ( ,    :Wink: )     -     .

----------


## RW3PS

,        5-6 ,       ,  S- 7300    .         ,     0-1    S- .         SDR    QTH,          ... .

----------


## rz3bw

> -  .


   .  ,     .

----------


## Eugene163

> 50  ,  100   !


     ,   "-"     ...
 ,    .

----------

ra0ay

----------

7300 5293 .
   .

----------


## R5ZQ

-   ..... ,  .(RW3PS)  ,    ,  80,   80.      ,.          , CW  JTDX .

----------


## R5ZQ

.   ,   ,  ,     .          .       -   UR5EQF    ,  .

----------


## R6LCF

> .       -   UR5EQF    ,  .


        UR5EQF_Log.   .  TS990s.
 
  ic 7300   ,    ,   , ini ts990s  ini  ic7300(     Rigs).   RTS  DTS High  Low    (     ) ,   ...   "  ic7300 "      !

----------


## R6LCF

> 


   ic       !       .      .... ,  !

----------

aha, ua5aa, ,

----------


## R6LCF

> .


 ,  !

----------


## aha

> 50  100 . ,     ,  . TX  . .       ,,  ,    2     .


      .    2 .   40-50 ,  7300.  ,  JT65     7300.            -20   -10...-15.         -    :Super: .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## RA3BA

, RZ3BW     ,   .             - ,     , , .

----------

ra3gn, rv3ae

----------


## andrej

.    ic7300   100 ?

----------


## UC8U

> .    ic7300   100 ?


http://logqslbyc.com/qsl/icom/IC-7300_Servicio.pdf
  4 " SECTION 4 ADJUSTMENT PROCEDURE"

----------


## UA0QQJ

> 100.   .


    50  100  !
   100  ...

----------


## UA8U

> 50          ,  ..!


   IC-7300  80 .      400-500 .?               ( ) :Smile: .   ,    ,    IC-7300 (  )    (10/25/50 W)    .  100 W  50 W   ,    50  100  .




> .


    ,     ,   .

*  32 ():*

,    W () .

----------


## UA8U

> .


  ,    .

----------


## UA8U

> 


       ...

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


    , .   ACOM1000    40  ,   1(  ). KPA 500-25, ACOM 1011-35.   .       .

----------


## aha

??    ic-7300,  , ..   ,      :Wink: .   .    OVF,   .   .

----------


## UT1FT

,       CQ   -      -         .  ?

----------


## UA8U

> ?


     ... :Smile: .    Moni Gain    .

----------


## UA8U

> 2 : on  off )


   ,  ""  /   :Super:

----------


## UA8U

> 


     ,     IC-7300. /, UT1FT, "  Ш "().

----------


## UA8U

> ,


   " " Moni Gain    . :Smile:

----------


## R4DZ

/, UT1FT, "  Ш  ,        ,   !

----------


## R4DZ

,           !

----------


## RW3PS

> " " Moni Gain    .


   7300    .  MULTI     .



*  5 ():*




> ,      function - moni - ON.   mult  .


      Function,      /    Multi.

----------

R4DZ

----------


## R5ZQ

,        .    MONITOR,    MULTI.       -  .  ,          ,            .

----------


## RW3PS

> .


 , Function  .
     .

----------

UT1FT

----------


## RW3PS

, ,      .     RF-Gain?

----------

RW3PS

----------


## UA8U

> 7300    .


   ,  ,   "". .  ,      ,  .

----------


## san_s

CW   IC-7300,     ,     ,     .        .    ,  ,    . 
-   ?

----------


## R6CA

*,    ,   .     -   ..*

----------


## UT4LW

> ic7300          .


 RF-Gain   IC-7300    .   ,  40-     ,    "  " . :Wink:

----------


## UN3G/7

> ,     ,   .     -   ..


,    ""    ICOM  ,       IC-7300.       .

----------


## RA3BA

> ,, "   ,,"?


          ICOM IC-7300.   ,      AF      CW.

----------


## RA3BA

AF      (  . ..).

----------

RN3QN

----------

watcq

----------


## UR5LAM

,          .        ,   SDR-.           , ,   ,         .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,      RX/TX    ,     RF-Gain  -  .


  ,          ,    .             ,     ,!
P.S.                  ,   (  40   )        18         ,       ......  .      . 18    .         .  !

----------


## UT4LW

> ,


    -!
   ,  ,        RF-Gain?
  !

----------


## R6LCF

> IC-7300


       .     ,     ....              . ,      ,       .    .               ,          .    GP  IV      "" .    ,        .  ...    .    !

UA8U :    ,  6/12/18.           ....      !

----------


## R6LCF

> ,      ,   RF   ,


.
   ( )          .     " "     ,   400   ,   ,         .     ....   !

----------


## R6LCF

> "


 !

----------


## ra3gn

ic756 pro3,     30,       20- .        10-60  ,      , .

----------


## ra3gn

""     .
     60        .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R4WBB

100% :



> 


,  -  !  ,  .   ,       ,  RW9RN.

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R5ZQ

-.       ,              HAM LOGe     ,     .    ,  ,  ,         .                      7300,   .   -       ,  ,         .  ,        ,  .

----------

R6LCF, R7KD, RA3PS, RA4UIR

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    .


    "" .          .       !     ...  .

----------

aha

----------


## R5ZQ

Ը,  .    .

----------

UA9SUV

----------

aha, UA8U

----------


## RA3BA

> RF 7300 , ,       .     20. ,     .


  ?     RF    .      50-60 ,     . ,    .

----------

R4DZ

----------


## UT4LW

> -           bap70q?


,       ,   RF-Gain       ,    ?

----------


## UT4LW

> 


,  ... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


 .
    . ,     ,     .
              ,   RF-Gain       .   UC8U ,           .     ,   ?

----------


## Serg

> RF-Gain   ATT, .


,  ,   - ,    ,    -   .

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## RW3PS

RX,       A/D ,   .   D1251     RF-Gain.

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## RW3PS

RS-BA1     ,   ,     CI-V USB Port Link to (REMOTE)        19200   .   Unlink from (REMOTE)   115200   .        ,   ,     .     .

,     , . 3-4.   .

----------


## R7KD

> RS-BA1,   115200   .
>     RS-BA1 Connect Setting  Connection-USB,   Remote.  ,  .


 ,  .   ,  , .. 73 ! :!:

----------


## aha

RS-BA1   . . ,     ..  :Crazy:

----------


## WT2J

> -.       ,              HAM LOGe     ,     .    ,  ,  ,         .                      7300,   .   -       ,  ,         .  ,        ,  .



   .
       ,  .
https://www.qrz.com/db/AD0AR/

----------

R6LCF

----------

> ,  FT8     .


!
 :::: .  ,  ,    . - DXCC   :Smile: .
    .  ,    ,         .    -      :Smile: .

----------

Canaris

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   .


 !   "  "           .   !

----------


## R6LCF

> C .


 ! :Razz:          ,        ""           .
       (+ )   ,  ()      ,    ......   ..... ,  !

----------


## R7KD

[QUOTE=RW3PS;1418167]       .  ,       .           ,   ,     ,  RS-BA1   .
,  ! ,       QRM.. 73 ! :Super:

----------

R6LCF

----------


## rz3bw

> R6LCF
> ,     SSB,     .
>  !


.   .    RN3QN  40 .

----------

R6LCF, RN3QN

----------


## ER2MM

R6LCF
,     SSB,     .
 !
-------------------------------------------------------
A    ?

----------

UA9SUV

----------


## ER2MM

TNX

----------



----------


## US7IGN

7300  -3     =)

----------

R2PA, R6YY, RK3TD, UR4MJK

----------


## US7IGN

> 99% ,    1%,    ,    .     "".


  -.
    /p     ,       ,        .       ,   ,   .
  ""?

----------


## US7IGN



----------


## R6LCF

> ,        ,   "-"   .


    ?   "   "        .    , ,   ,       !             USB Data       6-10     .  50-150     ,  ,      .              ""   SSB.        .       ,        .        ,    .  !           ,   .       , ......     ()  !

P.S.         ,       .    ic               USB Data.        ic         .   ic               .        USB Data 900-2100."     ".      100-3000 .       !
*!*    ,   !

----------


## R6LCF

,   ,        ,        .
 :     JT65  JT9        ,               30   200.          ALC    (0)    .       ,        . .           DX      500.         .               ,    ......     .  30   ....      ... .     , 5-10       .......              .    ,   !

----------

Retiree: "    ?   "   "      ."
               ,     ,         . ,           .               "   IC-R75"

----------


## Serg

*san_s*,        (   .  25 )      TRANSMIT.
P.S.        , ..    ...

----------


## R5ZQ

.,       ,   .     ,   .    ,       .       .

----------

RX3M, UA9SUV

----------


## RN3QN

.  ,        CW,   ,  .       microham microkeyer ll.    ,    ,      .   .       c   -4, Heil BM-10  Proset Elite. .      ( ).      .RI0C    . 3 .    7300.

----------


## RN3QN

> IC-7300. ,      - ,     IC-7300.


     .    .  7610,    .   K3S.    .





> ,         .


 .  3   ,   .        .       . 
  OVF,      PRE2        ,       .

----------


## RN3QN

> .


    ,   ,   .

----------


## RN3QN

> .


    ,   ,   . 



> ,    "  ....., ..... "     ,  .....      .


   .          .





> ,     ,        .


,    ,    ?.  -  .     .         ,  ,   /m      7300.





> -  .


 .

----------

RN3QN

----------


## RN3QN

> .


    ,   ,   . 



> ,    "  ....., ..... "     ,  .....      .


   .          .





> ,     ,        .


,    ,    ?.  -  .     .         ,  ,   /m      7300.





> -  .


 .



> ,      ,    ( ).


   .      .      ,,  "  ::::      .        
 .

----------


## RN3QN

> , ,   .


.

----------


## UA9XZ

IC 7300,     ,  
  ,       ...
       .

----------


## Serg

N1MM ""  ,   HDSDR  7300.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvmbGY4uQWs

,    ,     -  ,  .
,     ,  PTT, CW, CAT     -.

  - ,  :

http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/...0_ENG_CD_5.pdf
http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/...NG_Basic_4.pdf

----------

*RN3QN*
, !
       20  SSB.  ,   "".      (     ),     .
..    ,  7300          DSP ?  --?

----------

*RN3QN*
, .
  ""   :Smile: .

----------

:Smile: 
    ,  7300   .    590-      .  ft-2000    steep/medium/gentle.  .    .

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## RT3B

> - ,  :


   ?
       .

----------


## UA8U

> RV3FF .   TS-590+IC-7300.


  ""  FLEX 6500  6300.




> TS-590+IC-7300.


  , ,   2017,  (RV3FF)   (RM6AA).

----------


## RN3QN

*K3S/IC-7300 Comparison Char.

*

,       .     .  ,        3     .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,       .     .  ,       3     .


Icom    ,    ,     .                 ,     3   .    ,      .

----------

RN3QN, UT4LW

----------


## RN3QN

> ,      ...
>   ,  7300    .


,  .     c  .    ,,   ". ::::

----------


## sgk

> IC-7300       KX3.         25...30   10 ?    ....,   KX3 vs IC-7300  ...


        ?

http://www.elecraft.com/KX3/KX3%20vs...0rev.%20A6.pdf
    " ". " "    , .

----------


## rz3bw

> ,,    ." (c)
>    .
> 
>  ,  21016   RV3FF .   TS-590+IC-7300.



 .  FLEX-6500  .

*  7 ():*




> *K3S/IC-7300 Comparison Char.
> 
> *
> 
> ,       .     .  ,        3     .


   ,   .      -     .
        .  "-".
     .

----------

K, RN3QN

----------


## ua3djg

> .        ICOM   17    .


 ,   .    ""      , KX3 ""    - 148 / .    , -  ,    ,       .  , -   ...   ,         ( IC-7300 )    . , ,   ,   .   ,   . ,     ,      , -  ,  -  ,  ,   -     200 . ,   , 73! .

----------

K, R6YY

----------


## R5ZQ

-    .       ,      .



> -   , , 3S.


     .

----------

K

----------


## RV9UP

> ,       3     .


   ,      1300 vs 3200.     IC-718 .    . .
 .  .   ,   .  K3S  ... :Crazy: 
  K3S     IC-7700   . IC-7610    .

73  RV9UP

P.S.       K3S.     ,   ...  .

----------

RN3QN

----------


## UA8U

> ,  7300    .


 ,  , .. IC-7300      .  . ?   ,       ,   , ...




> ,  .


   " " :Smile: .  RN3QN  ,    "  "  .

----------

K

----------


## UA8U

> ,    7300 (    )    ,        ICOM  .   ?


   .     IC-7300  K-3             "   7300 (    )    ,        ICOM".



> .


  , ,  .    Elecraft.    ()   "..."  Elecraft.




> ,


     ,            .

----------

msam

----------


## rz3bw

IC-7300     ,    CQHAM.
     SUNSDR2,      .
   .
       ,  .
, ,   . ::

----------

R5AU, UN7LAP

----------


## UA8U

> .  "-".


 ,   " -"?        ,    .      .     . I.M.H.O.      IC-7300,  .  ,      .

----------

UA8U

----------


## RV9UP

> , .. IC-7300      .  .


..., , ,   . IMHO IC-7300    , ..  .     .    Standart/Yaesu  Kenwood          . 20   .            ,        .      IC-7300     .    .      (2008.) .      25-  .   ,    :Razz: .
  IMHO IC-7300     FT-840/TS-450/IC-736  FT1000/IC-765/TS-850      .

73  RV9UP

----------


## RV9UP

> "IC-7300


  ,    3    .    .      .            .
 K3          ,   .   .




> ?


  !  .       .        .  .  .           .      ", , ". 
      .    .
     .  :Crying or Very sad:       -     ?          /   10 . ,  .      .
 SSB    .  AA-DX.

73  RV9UP

P.S. /  Kenwood  Yaesu.   -.

----------


## Llll

> Icom


     Icom,    7300     :Wink:

----------


## UA8U

*Llll*,    IC-7600        .    IC-7300?    IC-7600.




> -   .


        .   ,    ,     .




> 7300-     .  .      .


   IC-7610.   ,     IC-7300 P.S.

----------


## UA8U

> 7300


 .     IC-7300          Icom.




> N1MM logger    .  .

----------


## UA8U

> 


     ,     ,   - " ".   .      RV9UP.          25  .

----------


## UA8U

> " ",  .


          IC-7300,          17 .   ? :Smile: .

----------


## UA8U

> ,


 .      ,    .




> -    .


  .    :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> -  .


    IC-7610   IC-7300.




> 


       ?    ?

----------


## Serg

> IC-7610   IC-7300.


  7610 ,        IQ.
 ,     " ",   IQ-,    .

----------


## K

, .   -  .

----------


## K

- 73!  :Cool:

----------


## R6LCF

> -  .


    ......... Adapted by LY2BGR ......     ?   ,  !

P.S.        jt65/jt9/ts10/ft8/  ic7300     ..........    ,  .     .   .....          !

----------

K

----------


## UA8U

> ......... Adapted by LY2BGR .


 ,      .      ,     .   , ,   ?




> ......... Adapted by LY2BGR .


 ,      .      ,     .   , ,   ?




> 19''.


         17".   40" .

----------

K

----------


## RV9UP

> ,   "  " ( 7300  ..)   IQ  (  )


     ,     " IQ "?     ?                " IQ "?
/   (" IQ ") .            /.    .   ,        . , ,       ,     :::: 
    1%     IMHO       /      /.
    ?    .  ?  ICOM       amateur radio      .

73  RV9UP.

P.S.    "IQ "   .

----------


## RV9UP

> ,     IC-7300 P.S.


,      ,       -  1K USD    ...  .   FT-891 .
 - .       .   ?    . 
  ,    Icom           / .     .  .   736/738    .       -     .      :-)
      ""   ?

73  RV9UP

P.S.      VISAIR.    ,       "".
P.P.S.       .     .

*  8 ():*

----------


## RV9UP

> 


  ?     20,   500  ,    .      ? ,        500 ?
            .   SDR .    .





> (I-Y-K)     /,


.     /  .          !          . :Super: 

73  RV9UP

P.S.            .       .

----------

UN3L

----------


## Serg

> ?     20,   500  ,    .      ? ,        500 ?


    , ..             RBN- ,    .
,  -        ,     -     JA. ..             ,    ,  ,     .




> .   SDR .    .


        .  ,   WPX   ,    .              , "    ", ..   --        "".




> !          .


      -   :Wink:

----------


## UA8U

> ,   ,


 ,       IC-7300,       : / /...      "- ",   ,      IC-7300.    IC-7300 ,       .       .

*  36 ():*

,  


> FT-891 .


         ....

----------


## ra3gn

,     Sunsdr2 -      ,     .
rv9up
   ,       .

----------


## UA8U

> 


 ,    ,   ,   .      CW  USB ,      IC-7300.

----------


## UA8U

.  .

----------


## UA8U

> ,  .    .         . IMHO       .


      .   ,  .... FT-891  FT-857   .




> .


      .

*  5 ():*




> .


    ,  IC-7300    ,       ?

----------

*UR6EA*
       7300       ?  ,       ?



> ,  ,  Q


  ?  ?       ?   7300    ?  .



> P.S.  -  UT4LW,      ,          .


  ,   no assisted,       ...
  :
" - ,   QTH, 25  ...."
   ,      .

----------


## ra3gn

rv9up
 ,    -  . .

----------


## UA8U

> 60 ..


 ?




> - ?


  :Smile: 



> .


   ?       756PRO   .




> .


     .

*  11 ():*




> , "",   .


   .  .    ,           IC-7300.    .

----------


## UR6EA

!
  "".
      ,    -        , ,  IC-7300.

----------


## K

Sherwood test table (adapted): 3 parts, .bmp photo. 1. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0X...ew?usp=sharing, 2.  https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0X...ew?usp=sharing, 3.(RU)  https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0X...ew?usp=sharing, 3.(EN) https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0X...ew?usp=sharing
 73, LY2BGR

----------

R6YY, RN3QN

----------


## UA8U

> ?


         .    .....   -,    .    -.

*K*,    .        ?

----------


## rz3bw

IC-7300       .
  (      .
   ,    -     , ..     .
      200       .   ,   -      ? ,     ? 
      FT-857D -    -. 
     ?

----------

,  .
CW   USB   ,    ?

----------


## RN3QN

> CW   USB   ,    ?


,  ,   micro Keyer ll    USB  .     ,  CW    Logger 32   .

----------


## RK3TD

> ,  .
> CW   USB   ,    ?


 USB  CW, RTTY  PTT.

----------


## R5ZQ

5-10 ,  .

----------

UA9SUV

----------


## R5ZQ

> "",    .


 ,     .     - .

----------


## ra3gn

rm6aa
      ( )     ,       ,   ,  ,    . ,       .

----------


## R5ZQ

EXP 14  .   ,    .      .    7410 ,  .

----------


## ua5aa

!
....    ft-950 c  UR5EQF.    (, ,  , )   .  7300 -  USB .    UR5EQF (    ,        )   IC-7300?   ... USB     USB-COM   ... .    ?

----------

ua5aa

----------


## UN3G/7

> ?


   ,     ,   -,   IC-7300     CI-V,    DATA,   .          IC-7300  CI-V   RigExpert ,  ,    ,  USB      ,      .       ,  CI-V  USB     .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> 7300 -  USB .    UR5EQF (    ,        )   IC-7300? ...


      :http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/...irm/index.html    ic                       USB .   UR5EQF_Log   OmniRig   .( UR5EQF   OmniRig    ).     OmniRig  ini  ic 7300.     ,.  +   .
    OmniRig2    ic7300.  OmniRig1    Kenwood     ,  .    OmniRig1   .
 

   ic7300     jt9.jt65.t10.ft8.     Data.(  USB).       ()     USB .  PTT ,audio  /  USB codec          .  !   ,      ...  ,     SSB / USB (    ).
  ,. .

----------

ua5aa, UA9SUV

----------


## UN3G/7

http://klop.solutions/tips-using-icom-ic-7300-computer/     CI-V   USB. ,     ,  ,    .

----------

RN3QN, UA9SUV

----------


## RN3QN

,   !
.

----------

R6YY

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


             ,  .  , ,   .  ,     ,  .

----------


## UA8U

> ...   1  ?


 ",   ,     " (C).     .

----------

K

----------


## RW3PS

> ",   ,     " (C).     .


     ,    .  :Wink:

----------

RN3QN

----------


## RN3QN

> ,       .


    .       .   .        . ,  , .   .

----------

RN3QN

----------

7300.   .
      .     .        DSP .

----------


## RN3QN

,       .       .

----------


## US7IGN

> ic756 pro 3, ,   ...


  -    - ,    -              =)
,            -     ,   ?  :Crazy:

----------

US7IGN,

----------

*UA4IM*
,  -  .
         DSP .  ,     ,     (?). ...  .     . 
     ,       .
     ,   ,   .      ,       ...

----------


## ra3gn

""       7300 ?

----------


## R5ZQ

> 50-60      40-45


    ,   .    ICOMe,    ,           60 , 7300   ,        .

----------


## UA8U

,   .     ,    ,   .       , ,   .       .

----------

ra3gn, ur5mid

----------


## R5ZQ

> !


          , ,         ,         .   -  ICOM     (   )     . 7300     ,               7300,        .   ,   .             .

----------

K, UA9SUV

----------


## R5ZQ

> ..      Yaesu


 .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R6LCF

! 
  ic7300      .  ,           .           "".

----------


## R6LCF

> .           "".


! 
   , !

----------


## sgk

*K
*.
         IC-7300.     ""  ?

----------


## sgk

> - QST, Aug. 2016.


,       . ,         QST.

----------

K

----------


## ua5aa

...     IC-7300.  31.08.2017    . , ** ? 
  : -  ( ) ..12 ; SAL ( )...18   EMS ...7 .
 ,         ..
        SAL,    10  ...

???

----------


## UA8U

,  , IC-7610.

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


    ,   ,           ,    .     ,  ,  /.     . !

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

> ............. *-    -  !*     .


...    EMS   SAL        ?

----------


## R4DZ

,    ,

----------

ua5aa

----------

ua5aa

----------


## UT1FT

> 7    ,   ....
> 
> 50-60      40-45,       100     ,   !


 .     .    .          - .    .

----------

R5AU, UA8U, UT4LW

----------


## UA8U

,   :Smile: .

----------

R5AU

----------


## R5AU

> ?
>      ,   ,   .
>       .      6-8 !   ,    9+++? 
>     .


 :          -

-     (AGC-T -> Flex)

-    :

----------

UT4LW

----------


## RK3TD

...  .     . 
    -  .       .

----------

R5AU

----------


## sgk

> .     .


    6300  7300, ""   .                 .    "" 7300  "" . :Razz:

----------

UR4QBP

----------


## RW3PS

> ,   ,   .


   .

 CW IC-7300 c USB .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## sgk

> ........            
> .....
>  .....       .


   IC-7300  *RM6AA.*      .    ,  .

----------


## UY3IG

,   ,            - , , . .      ? ,      ,     - CW.      .      W   . -250.      ,       .    TS-2000 2013  .          500.

----------

RK3TD

----------


## R5AU

P.S.         ,             "" 
  TS-2000        (    ,     ,     76)

----------


## Serg

,     ?        ,        ,    ,    .
 ,            .

----------


## R4IN

.    ?     .

----------

R0RR

----------

R0RR

----------


## R4IN

,         .
      .
:  IC-7300,   Setting,      .
:    ,  MENU-SET-SD Card-Load Setting- Set20170905_01            .

              .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> TX   100...2900 ,       (   ) ,     .   -    MONI ?   pse...


  3    . 100-2900   .    , (     ,   )  0-3400.  ,   Data    100-3000; 200-2800;                .      Data     .       3          .  MONI .
  , .  :  Data          100-3000               .  , .   FT-8, ,       100   200   3000  2500.    ""   JT65.     20  +20       .   !

----------


## ua5aa

> 3    . 100-2900   .    , (     ,   )  0-3400.  ,   Data    100-3000; 200-2800;                .      Data     .       3          .  MONI .


... ,  .      .8 : SSB TBW (WIDE) -   100...2900 ,    : " ** ,    **     "  ???..
        TX...       ?

...      ...

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

.. ,         .. .
...       .            ,    ,     ( )    SSB.     FT-950       ()     DATA      2400..   7300      .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> FT-950      ()     DATA      2400..   7300      .


    SSB    (    ,  SSB    , ic7300           ),  Data .    Data       USB     ,      ,  , /  .   ,     .

P.S.    3850         Data     !

----------

ua5aa

----------

R6AG

----------


## RT3B

?

(   )    .....

----------


## RW3PS

> ...       .            ,    ,     ( )    SSB.     FT-950       ()     DATA      2400..   7300      .


     ,         ...

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R4IN

,             ,       .
       (        )

----------


## RW3PS

*R4IN*,       .

    ,      ?   ,   , PBT ...



,   , ( )  REF Adjust        ,       .     .

----------


## R6LCF

> -  ..


  ,  30 +    ,    !

----------

ua5aa

----------


## RT3B

RESET ,   , 
   R4IN.
 .
 S/NO 12001163
  ,   .

----------


## Dm-molot

> R4IN.


       ,      .

----------


## RT3B

> ,      .


   !
     .!

----------


## R5ZQ

,   PTT   OMNIRIG 1  2      .   7410   , PSK .   ,   . COM port  ,  .        FT 897D.

----------


## R5ZQ

.     .  897  (  ).    OMNIRIG   , .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UA8U

> 


 "    "?

----------


## UA8U

,    ,     .   ,   ,   ,   :Smile: .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

...     ic-7300.  !  ,     ic-718  :Smile:       .     \ -    .     .   zenmarket -    13  (   ).

----------


## rn3ox

> \ -    .


  ,   .

----------


## UA8U

.

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R7KD

> ...
> ..   .    88,800   + 900 (  ) +9400 (   SAL) + 500 (  -  ) + 1500 ( ,   -  )  -     101,100         = 54 796,2 
> 
> ....           + 2974,8  ..... : 57 771 .


   ,    .   . 73 !   :!:

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> . ( 15),


      . ,         .   .
      "0"    "5".       . ( )   .
  "0"    "5" .    !

----------

ua5aa

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R6LCF

> ,         .   .


  ,  (  )         USB (  )  . .       ,  . ,      .   .
P.S.        (  )   OmniRig ,            .  !
       Kenwood ,    ,    .   ,  ( USB)    (  ).

----------


## R6LCF

> 2


     UR5EQF_Log         JTDX  WSJT-.(       FT-8   )    10.    UR5EQF          .    !
     ,  27"    ,   25"    +     .

----------


## UA8U

.  ,        .

----------

US7IGN

----------

*RV3C Valery*
  ,  (.  1725):



> 3  -.       .





> ,     .





> - .





> SD





> 





> 





> USB





> 


     ,   390 - ,       , -   :Smile:

----------

US7IGN, UT1FT

----------


## UA8U

,       ,  .        ....,    .




> ,


 ,   . :Smile:

----------


## RT3B

> _3  -.       ._
> _     ,     ._
> _  - ._
> _   SD_ 
> __ 
> __ 
> _ USB_ 
> _ 
> _     ,   390 - ,       , -


  .
  :

  ,     
  ,   
    Shure

  ( ) 

    ESSB
   OVF

----------

R6LCF

----------


## LY4OO

-  RTTY,      ;
-  /,     . 

  :
- -       ,    ;
   , :
-  ,   ;
-  ,    ;

----------

DL5EAH, R6LCF, UN3G/7

----------


## ua5aa

> ,       ! 
> !!


...     .
   ? -    . -     .        " ",     *LY400* (.  3904),     -            .

----------

UA9SUV

----------


## ua5aa

...    " "  - "* 
**  ( ) "*....   , CW   .  :::: 

*  8 ():*

...     ,    -   ,    .      SDR   60..70 . ? ?  http://ra4fjv.org/apparatura/sdr-tra...m-ic-7300-cena

..,     IC-7610 ,        ( -,  , ....).         -         .       "   " .  ::::

----------

R2AC, R7KD,

----------

R6LCF

----------


## ua5aa

> IC-7300   60-70 ?.         .
> 
>  "   "  FT-840 (450)  .


...  ?   20..25  .           ,     .     57 .     \,   2015..16,    17  .       ,                .        ,   .   ,  ""  -  90 . .
...

----------


## RT3B

> ...    " "  - "* 
> **  ( ) "*....   , CW   . 
> ...     ,    -   ,    .


 !
   ,    ...
Yahoo, Facebook  ..
 FB   .
       "" .
    ,     ....
       .....  :Smile: 
       Icom.
      .
   RA4FJV.... :Laughing:

----------


## ua5aa

..   ,        .     -           .  ,  7610 -  " ".       ,    7610.




> *ua5aa*,    718      ?         ...


..718 ,        7300 .  FT-950,      .  ::::  ::::

----------


## ua5aa

> .   ,   IC-781  ....


..." IC-781      DX-   "

----------


## ua5aa

> ,   IC-7300   .         ....   ,   .....  IC-7300.


...  ,   ,        .       ,       ... :::: 

     . 
  7300 - ...

----------


## RN3GP

> .     -     .  ,


   ,     ,  ,           ,       :Shocked: ,     .

----------


## R7KD

> ,     ,  ,           ,      ,     .


,  15 , .   , .R20..    ,  YB - long disnfns.      ,     .  ,  ,  - .. 73 ! :Super:

----------


## RN3GP

> .





> ,  ,  - .


     ,  ,   .   , .



> 


  ,   .   ,     USA,  "" ,         ,  .



> FT-8  20


,          ,    9  S .      //.      7300.  ,  .       RX  .

----------

RN3GP, ua5aa

----------


## R7KD

> ,  ,   .   , .
> 
>   ,   .   ,     USA,  "" ,         ,  .
> 
> ,          ,    9  S .      //.      7300.  ,  .       RX  .


,   , .  , .  RX 950 .    ,    ,100 ,    .  , ?     .     , .,    ICOM 7100   . 73 !

----------

RN3GP, ua5aa,

----------


## R6LCF

Firman.https://www.firman.biz/      , .

----------

RN3GP, ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> 7300.  ,


     ,  ic7300  . .....200 ,    FT-8  20 ,   . ,  , , ,    ,  .  ic7300  ,     , !.      ,  ....

----------


## ua5aa

> ua5aa, GE    ...pse...tnx


....www.zenmarket.jp ..          "!"

----------

R7MU

----------

R7MU

----------


## RN3QN

, !

----------


## UT4LW

> SDR   60..70 . ? ?


 ,  7300 "  "  .   "" SDR     .        SDR .          .       718-   DDC SDR,      .

----------

RA3BA

----------


## UT4LW

> 


  7300     $40000? :Smile:

----------


## R7MU

40000$  ???   ...  :::: .      ...  ...   ....

----------


## UT4LW

> SDR    IC    2000,


      ,       746-?
   ,   " SDR" -   IC-7300. :Smile: 

-  .




> SDR    IC    2000,


      ,       746-?
   ,   " SDR" -   IC-7300. :Smile:

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R5ZQ

,  .

----------


## R2AC

> ,  7300 "  "  .   "" SDR     .        SDR .          .       718-   DDC SDR,      .


    ? 
  ?
   -    !

----------

ua5aa, UA8U

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UT4LW

,   ,    .
  " " - .    " SDR". :Wink:   " SDR"    IC-7610.
   ,   .

----------

R7MU, Serg

----------


## R7KD

> ,   ,    .
>   " " - .    " SDR".  " SDR"    IC-7610.
>    ,   .


,      -  SDR ,   7300..  73 !

----------

R7MU

----------


## UT4LW

> 7300   ,    ""  PowerSDR


 , !
  -   -      .   .      -     .
  DDC SDR        ,   IC-7300      .   ,     ,     .              .
IC-7300 - c  - .
   (  )  SDR  (   ):


    SDR .

----------

R7MU, RA3BA

----------

R7MU, UT4LW

----------


## UR4MJK

*R7KD*,           SunSDR2  IC7300?   -           () ?

----------

UR6EA

----------


## Kia2700d

> (  )  SDR


       1    `` 7300.               .   .

----------


## UA8U

> :


     .              :::: .     IC-7300  ?

----------


## UA8U

> :


     ?

----------


## UT4LW

,  ,     SDR  -      ,      (,   ,    ).
,  " SDR "  IC-7300  .   ...  :Cool:    "" 10- .

----------

R0RR, ua5aa, US7IGN

----------


## UR6EA

> .


   ,  .. .
 ,    , ...  ..
   ( ,  ) -  ,    " "...  ,  . :!: 
?
... ,      Ctrl+UP/DOWN   ,  ... , ...

----------

UA3GUX

----------


## Kia2700d

> ... ,      Ctrl+UP/DOWN   ,


 -   ,            N1MM.     . :!:

----------


## R7KD

> *R7KD*,           SunSDR2  IC7300?   -           () ?


,   ,  .     sun sdr2,   pro,    .7300      ,  .,    ,,   . 73 !

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## UR6EA

> -   ,            N1MM.     .


     "  "      !

----------


## UT4LW

> ? ?,


 -, ,    . ))
Flex-1000, 3000, 5000  ,  .. "".
  ,
ZS-1,
Flex-6x00,
SunSDR, 2, PRO, QRP. 
MB1 -    SDR,   .
  - ...




> ?


,    10-       ,     IC-7300. :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

> AGC  7300


AGC    .        ,       .

----------


## RA3BA

> IC-7300  ,      UT4LW.


  7300,    , , ,  ""       .       .

----------

RN3QN, UR6EA

----------


## UT4LW

> ,   .    .


,   "   ",    . :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

RA3BA,     .

----------

RN3GP

----------


## R7KD

> AGC    .        ,       .


,,    RF  . AGC      :Razz:              0,5 . 73 !

----------


## UA8U

,   RF   AGC.

----------


## R7KD

> !          "",   ""  .   - .
>      ,  ,    .


,   AGC -   .       0,2  0,5 .   ?    RF   . . 73 !  :Razz:

----------


## UR6EA

> .


......   ... :Embarassed:

----------


## RA1TEX

..     ,      DDC/DUC          EE    .   ,          "  "      .               ICOM -     ,       .                .      ,           .           .  VisAir   ?

----------


## R5ZQ

,  .       ,    76    .   ,   , .    ,     .

----------

R0RR, R7KD, ua5aa

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UA8U

AGC ,   AGC,    UT4LW

----------

ua5aa

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> AGC,    UT4LW


, .   ,   Function-AGC       Fast-Mid-Slow....     ,          ,    AGC-OFF.     .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## UR6EA

> , .   ,   Function-AGC       Fast-Mid-Slow....     ,          ,    AGC-OFF.     .


    ,    ... :Sad: 
,   " ",         ?

P.S.  "-76"  .... 
 , ...     ,  -         ,   !
   " "  , ...    ... . :Razz:

----------

UR4MJK

----------

R0RR, R7KD, ua5aa, UR6EA

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   " ",


   ,     ,  .      ,     "0"  "5".

----------

R7MU

----------


## UR6EA

> ,     ,  .      ,     "0"  "5".


...    ,     ,   7410  ., .

----------


## UR6EA

> ,      ,              .     - -       ,       .            . ,    -   (  )     -.     -    ,     .


,   ,   , ABS-   . :Razz: 
 ,   ,   ABS -  ...
  "",     ""      ...     ""  :Smile: , ABS -  !

          , ,      ""!
 ...  .... ,  ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

     !
    ,   !

----------


## US7IGN

> , ,      ""!


,      "",    ,     ,       (     40000$      )          ,    .                   - ,          .
   7300 -  7610     ...
     -          ...

----------


## RW3PS

> ,


.   S-  ,     ?       ?



> ,


   ,        . :Smile:

----------


## US7IGN

> ?  IC-7300 -   ?


 ,      .
    ,                -    TS-430.

  ,  S- -   .          QRP...




> ,        .


 .         3   2  ..    -       .    ,          .




> ...  ...
> 1        ,  ,    ...
> 2 ...    ...
> 3 ABS  ,         !
> ,  ...     ,       ,  ABS.     .., ...


 ...     ?        .       ,      ,               .
          -      () -...

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## US7IGN

*       () 

*         -   7300 (7610)  3 (590  ..)   ,    .  ,         .     - .

----------

R7MU

----------


## RW3PS

> .       ,      ,               .


    ,     ,   .  ,       ...    .     ,       .
    ,        ,     .

----------

UR6EA

----------

ua5aa, UR6EA

----------


## US7IGN

> ,        ,     .


     !
     *****//    ,         -                .

----------


## UR6EA

> ,  ,     40 - 50 .   .


!
   !
  , .... "SDR-",  -   7300  RS-ba1
P.S. Rs-ba1   ,  ...

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R7KD

> !
>    !
>   , .... "SDR-",  -   7300  RS-ba1
> P.S. Rs-ba1   ,  ...


, !    SDR .   ,. 73 !  :!:

----------


## ua5aa

...,  ,      ACC?... !

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

.    ,       .      asio   .    ,    .     ,     .

----------


## R6LCF

> .,      .


           .... ,    Technics DSP SH-GE90 +  Technics A 800S Markll.                 ,  .    , Technics     ......
       Sound Blaster Audigy Rx.    24bit     192000 Hz.    ,  ,     .   "  "
 ic7300     USB   USB audio codec   ()   () .       .

----------


## UA8U

> .   7300,      .   , 7100 - 7300    ,    "".


  ,    IC-756 ( PRO2)               ,     . ..... ..... . , .

----------


## UA8U

> ,               ,    ,   ,    .


     ICOM         15   .   ,   IC-7300   .       ICOM      IC-756PRO2.       iCOM  ?      .    .   .

----------


## ua5aa

... ....." -  .    IC-7300.  ,       " "    -   .   ,          .

----------

UA8U, UR6EA

----------


## WT2J

.
  .

http://sa0and.com/rig-software.html

----------

R7KD, RN3QN, ua5aa

----------

ua5aa

----------


## UR6EA

...
  ,    SDR-    .
-------
IC-7300 - ,  !
  -  ! ,   .,      ..     .
SunSDR2, Hermes,   .. -  ,  , ...   UT4LW,  .
 ,   -   !

----------


## RA9YTJ

> , c   ?


 7300    "" SDR, ,   .

----------


## UA8U

> SunSDR2, Hermes,   .. -  ,


      ,       ,     .    .




> 7300    "" SDR, ,   .


    .        .         .        ( )      ,  .   ,        .   ?




> 


  ?

----------


## UR6EA

> 7300    "" SDR, ,   .


 ???     ??? :Razz: 
TS830-, ...     .

 ?
   ?     ,    ""!
  ,      ,    .

P.S.  ,   ,  ...   ..    - ???




> ,       ,     .    .


**, , ...
   -   ...

----------


## UN7RX

!  :Evil or Very Mad:     SDR,      ?          ,       ,   !

----------

R7MU, RN3QN, ua5aa

----------

UR6EA

----------


## UA6LGO

del

----------


## R7MU

,    SDR (),  ...        ,    100%  ,   ,       ...   .      ICOM,   EE (SunSDR2).     - SDR ,          . IC-7300           ,        .
      ,  -...   (SunSDR  IC-7300)     .  ,      -   ...

----------

ra0ay, RFC9J, rv3ae, Serg, ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

:!:  :!:   ..  .

----------

R7KD

----------


## R7KD

,  ,    , R7KD,   ""  .   ,  .     . . 73 !  :!:

----------


## R6LCF

> RS-BA1   1.94


 30/08/2017.    . !

----------


## R7KD

, 590   .   ,  ,   ,   .  .  ,           7300.  "  " ,   , .. 73 !  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## R5ZQ

,    ,    . 7410   .   R7KD,   ,      .    .

----------

R7KD, UR6EA

----------


## UR6EA

> , !      ,,      .


! 
1.    - !  - UR6EJ...
2.  ...        ,     ,  ,  -   .
 -  ...  IC-7300  AFSK        .

3. "   "  -   IC-7300     "SDR DDC"  SunSDR2  .,         .
  ,    ,   ...
4.    ""    e-mail.


73!

----------


## UC8U

> .


   ,       OVF   :Sad: .      500 , ,  12 .

----------


## R7KD

> ...     ,      *USB-D.*             .  ,      *SSB* ,      * USB-D* *USB (LSB),* ..    ,    *SSB* .    ?


,   ,   ,   .    . . 73 !

----------

ua5aa

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

..,   -        .     ""  - . .

----------

R7KD, RN3QN, ua5aa

----------


## EB5A

?

----------


## R7KD

> 


,   .  "  " . 73 !

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    .


 .    ,    .  .           ,     .   ""                 , .       " "                 .    !

----------

ua5aa

----------

rn6xc

----------


## ua5aa

..         ( ),-     ..,      ?

----------

UN7LAP

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> .         ( ),-     ..,      ?


      ,  .       40         ,   1   1 ,  2.                 ,  . 1  2.     ,         !

P.S.   ,      24.   1000 ,  .     .    . .      ,       .        ,  ,   .     ic7300     ,       !

----------

R7KD, ua5aa

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R6LCF

> .    ,


   .        ,       ,     .  ,!
P.S.      Yamaha ,              Sennheiser MD-46            .(    ) eSSB     ,    2800 ,100-2900  "  " ,                   !
         Audio Technica BPHS1    .     !

----------


## R7KD

,  . , audio   , . :Super:    .       100 , .    .   .. 73 !

----------

86

----------

rv3kj

----------


## ua5aa

...""!
   (100  )  , -  . 2  .                   .         ,   "   ,   ,     ,     ..     . ::::

----------

UA8U

----------


## ua5aa

...  ,     - ,  ,   .   1  -     .     ,  ?

----------


## UT4LW

> 1  -     .


 ,   ?
  IC-7300     ? :Shocked:

----------


## Kia2700d

.    ,   ,    ,   .    4  QST    .     ..

----------


## WT2J

.


         ,    .  RX    . 
   AGC 1,9 /v. ** .    RX  . 
 ,        AGC off (hand control),              .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## R9CC

1523

----------

ra3gn

----------


## ua5aa

..    ,    -   .

----------


## Serg

> ,  .      .


      . -8     .  File-> open log directory.
 7    FAST  OFF.   .

----------


## RN3QN

mode    ?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------

RN3QN

----------


## R6LCF

> ,  ,  moda .


   ,     .  ,      , .      WSJT-X      ,   .         USB audio codec ,    5 .  : Fast       . .       codec       .       .          .              ,     .

*  8 ():*




> mode


           .  50      -21....-24     .    /   ,    ....... .  , "  "   !  mode,:

----------


## RN3QN

> mode,:


, .    , FT8    ,    ,,   ".  .

----------


## UC8U

> IC-7300     ?


 ,      ,       .        30    :Shocked: .  .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


   ,     ,  .      ,      ,  .    .

----------


## UT4LW

> ,      ,       .


, .
   IC-7300     ,        ?    -  .  ,    ,      .       (  ),       ,   .       (   )              .
    .    ,      ( )   ?

----------


## Serg

> 


 Save - save all  decoded,     .

----------


## UC8U

> 


 ,     .

----------


## R7KD

> , .  .
> 
>  271845


,, .. 73 !

----------


## WT2J

.
    .

http://www.k0pir.us/icom-7300-dm780-setup/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC8O...ature=youtu.be

----------


## WT2J

.
,    ,  ALC    0      -64+-.
  .
http://www.g4ifb.com/html/digimodes.html#FT8tips

----------

r3hh

----------


## WT2J

> . ...


       ,  7300         .

 HRD    .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3CwHaX7t5M

----------


## RN3QN

> icom-7300)


,  MixW ,  .

----------


## RN3QN

7300    microHAM micro KEYER ll, USB      RS BA-1,            USB,   . MixW   ,   .

----------


## RN3QN

.   HRD   ,   ,      ,    ?  ,  . :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

*rd6lk*,
 -     .    MixW  ,   .
  ,     HRD             .

----------

r3hh

----------


## Serg

,       7300             ,            /? :-)

2 R3HH, ,   ,      HRD     .  WSJT ,   SR 48000 ( 12000,   48), ,  HRD  mixw - .

----------


## r3hh

> 2 R3HH, ,   ,      HRD     .  WSJT ,   SR 48000 ( 12000,   48), ,  HRD  mixw - .

----------

r3hh

----------


## r3hh

> r3hh
> ,         .


  :Smile: 

------------------
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## r3hh

> , !!


    !

----------

RN3QN

----------


## RT3B

> r3hh
> ,         .


      ?
 HRD, ,     ....
 .

----------


## RT3B

,   USB.
 B UR5EQF   .

----------


## RT3B

> ,  ()   .


,   ,       .
   ,    ....

----------


## Serg

, SR    , ..     .
 ,   IC7200 -  12000 ( 11025,16,22050,44.10  0,48), ..     11025,      44100   48   , ,    48   ,       .
     SR     USB ...

----------


## ua5aa

...      Class Compiant     USB ,   16/24   44-48 .   ,

----------

ua5aa

----------


## RT3B

> 11025    44100


     . 
׸-     USB.

----------


## R7KD

,   . 73 !

----------


## r3hh

> ,   . 73 !


 ! 
 .        ,     sunsdr2  .

----------

RV9UP, ua3rmb

----------


## ra3gn

rt3b
        ,  sunsdr2 -       ,     2 " ".

----------


## RW3PS

.
SSB 40  7.10.17,       .

----------

R7KD, UA3VBD, ua5aa

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


.  .   40    -,  -      :Crazy:

----------


## R6LCF

> 


  ,         .    ,       Adjust mode      .       !

----------


## WT2J

> ,         .    ,       Adjust mode      .       !



    .    -   CI-V    ,   Menu and Function + Power
https://www.google.com/search?q=serv...utf-8&oe=utf-8
   ,    .

*  10 ():*

  PY7DJ ,               MFJ-1026.
   MFJ-1025   ,     - .
   .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UA8U

,     " "  , ..  ss-2.   "  "? :Smile: 




> . !


 ,    IC-7300,       ?

----------

UA8U

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


 ,  .  . ,    ,,   .     SDR,   .    , , .   ,  .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> sunsdr2  .





> ,    ! 73 !


 




> ,     " "  , ..  ss-2.   "  "?





> ,sun sdr 2,   .


 . ....  IC-7100     IC-7300   ,       :!: .     IC-7300,  ,    .         ,   .    ,     . .

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## UA8U

> . 73 !


 ,     .




> ,    .


    SS-2.   ,   . OK?

----------

Serg

----------


## UA8U

.

----------

Eugene163

----------


## WT2J

*Video RadioCom 6 with ICOM IC-7300 in AF and IF*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbGt...ature=youtu.be

----------

R7KD

----------


## R7KD

> ,    .


,  ,   .    ,  ,.     "  " .. 73 !




> ,  IC-7100  ?


 . 73 !

----------

Eugene163, Serg

----------


## R7KD

UA8AU, ,    .  7300 ,   , 15 - 30 - 60 .   15 ,       ,.   ,,      .    , - auto power off,     7100.    30  ,  . 73 !  :!:

----------

R7KD

----------


## R7KD

> *Video RadioCom 6 with ICOM IC-7300 in AF and IF*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbGt...ature=youtu.be


,         7300.. 73 !!!

----------

R7KD

----------


## R5ZQ

> 7300


     ,.     .    ,    7610.   ,     . ,    .




> 6400


  ,    ,.

----------


## R5ZQ

.   .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UA3VBD

IC-7300

  -   

AGC threshold at 3 dB, no preamp - 1.90 uV
AGC threshold at 3 dB, Preamp 1 On - 0.85 uV
AGC threshold at 3 dB, Preamp 2 On - 0.50 uV

   -                .
(  * Retiree,*         .)

    IC-7300          PreAmp-

             . 

    3   S-:

  :

-   ,      ,
-    -  ,
-     S- ( )   2-3 .

      ,          .

    3   S-:

  :

-   ,      ,
-    -  ,
-   (PreAmp)       S- ( )   2-3 .

      ,          .

    (RF)    ,        .

   .

P.S.
  -    IC-7300  Rob Sherwood

----------

msam

----------


## R6LCF

> C    2  .


  , ?
     USB       ,         .                ,     RS-BA1 ,.      ?

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> .))


   ....        ( )    ,   -  ,    ,  ALC    ,   8              HEIL PL-2T .....   . 
    !

----------


## R6LCF

USB     (,     )     /    .    .

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


  .  1,5  !

----------


## R6LCF

> .


  ?   ,  .               ,  !

----------


## R6LCF

,   .Icom .Reference MANUAL Tips for the USB port settings.
     ,  !

----------


## R5ZQ

ICOM    ,   .   ,      UR5EQF.    ,        USB.    -MP3 AUDIO RECORDER,  .  ,    .

----------


## R7KD

*R5ZQ*   . 73 !

----------


## R7KD

> ,.    , .


 !  :!:

----------


## R5ZQ

,        ,  .      ,     .

----------


## UA8U

,  ,  ,    :Smile:

----------

R7KD, RN3QN

----------


## UA8U

> IMD   ?


       IMD ?

----------


## UA8U

> 


 ,    ?    100,   20W.

----------


## UA8U

20 W   IC-7300,  ,         ,       " ".

----------


## UT4LW

> 20 W  IC-7300


            20-    -  .
    -      ,  .



> 


,     100%  . :Wink:

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## UT4LW

> 


 :Smile:  .
     100% . :Wink: 
       IMD   100%.     IMD    IC-7300?

----------


## UT4LW

, ,   ,      IMD   IC-7300  100%  . :Rolling Eyes: 
-       ""...))

----------


## UT4LW

,    ""     . :Smile: 
.

----------


## R7KD

,       .    HLA  . sun sdr2 pro,  ,     .  FCC   . :Razz:

----------


## Vikos

> AB4OJ   ,   ,          .


 2 ( ) -          .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

AB4OJ,  ,    . :Rolling Eyes:

----------

ra3gn

----------


## UT4LW

,    20W,   IMD  100%   .

----------

R7KD

----------


## UT4LW

> .......


        .
 .   ,  AB4OJ   ?

----------

R7KD, RA4RT

----------


## UA8U

,          SunSDR2.     ?  ,     SS-2.   AB4OJ            IC-7300?   .     .    . .    ...



> .


   , ,  ,  #4211.

----------

R7KD, UR6EA

----------


## rz3qs

> .   ,  AB4OJ   ?


  ,    13.8  RD70        RD15.    RD100   100     , -30 ,  ,  PRO3  2SC5125 -35  3, -45 5.
  TS590 100, RD100,   RD16.

PS.      3  -25  (-31 dB PEP),   -30 dB PEP        3.

----------

Serg, UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

,   ,     AB4OJ   "" -     . :Sad:  
  ,   IMD  IC-7300  100% .      100-200 .

----------


## rz3qs

> ,   IMD  IC-7300  100% .      100-200 .


3  -30 ,     100   ,    .   ,   SSB    , ,  ( 100 )     -60 70       -85      .                .

----------

ua3g

----------


## UR6EA

> .


!
      IMD3 2 kHz... 90   110,    2    ,     .
 IP3..   SDR DDC! 
 ...       "   ",  IP3..    :Sad: 
  "IMD3"  SDR DDC  -   ...
...  ...   , ...    " "!
    IP3 ,  !   ...
,   , !   -    !    , ...
!
...  ,   "",        , ...   ! ,    "  " !




> IMD  100% .


   ?   100    IMD3!

 ...  SunSDR2  100  ,        , ...  !
 IQ ?
 ...  ...   .   7610,   7650-  ,     ... 
   !
!

*  7 ():*




> ARRL  IC-7300.


  , ...   ,   "  "  -  !
...  ,    Icom  -      ...  
 ,  ...      SunSDR2 IMD  .
 ,  ...    ,        ,   !
...   ""  " "... :!: 

 ,  SSB 7300 -  !  ...  " ",  -   ,      .   ,     ...

----------


## UT4LW

> 100    IMD3!


,   ,    ,  IC-7300   SSB   .        . . :Rolling Eyes: 



> 2


-,     DRIMD3      .
-,    ,    IMD3               ,     .  ,    ,        (        )     IMD.   ,     .      PRE. :Smile: 
     IMD3,  ,    .

----------


## R5ZQ

,  - (        19).      800.     .     ,      70   .   .

----------


## UR6EA

> ,   ,    ,  IC-7300   SSB   .        . .


 , !   !




> -,     DRIMD3      .


  ,    ...
 " IMD3 2 "   ...  , IMD3 20 ,   ...     !
NPR  -  ! :Embarassed: 
 "  "  IMD3 2 ,      SDR-, ... - "".



> ,    ,        (        )     IMD.


!     -     IP3! 
 DDC - ""... :!: 
,      !
   - ""  IP3, IMD3   .!
         ,   ĸ  !
...       ,   10-20 ,   SO2R    .
 ,     " "  ,  "  "   ...
   -!
... inband IMD,       ,    "" ... :!: 
   - SDR -    , !

P.S. !    IMD3  SDR
  3 -  
,   , ...  , !
 273765

----------

R7KD

----------


## UT4LW

> ,


,       .



 -    DRIMD3 = 80   ,           .  UA8U - Pre ! :Smile: 
1.     IMD3    -  .
2.      40. -  .
3. ,   IMD3  ,       9+40 (  ) -  .

          65  .       ,  , ..     .
     IMD3 -   :Shocked:  -         38  :Shocked: .     !  , ,       ,    !
  UA8U  Pre,   ,   IMD3        17 !

     ,   . :Wink:

----------

R6AG, RK3KR, Serg

----------


## UR6EA

> ,       .
> 
> 
> 
>  -    DRIMD3 = 80   ,           .  UA8U - Pre !
> 1.     IMD3    -  .
> 2.      40. -  .
> 3. ,   IMD3  ,       9+40 (  ) -  .
> 
> ...


... ! :Smile: 
 ,   IMD !
...   SSB ,  IMD-30 (SunSDR2 c  )   9+40  -   2  ""    !

     " "...
  , ""  ...  ..
 "" (   )   , ... IMD  ...   " "    -10     -10 , ...   IMD ,  "  ".
  ...

,    -   ,    ,    ,  ...
 ,    ! IMD3  20  -   !    - !   2 , ...  ""...
...   !
 ...

----------

R7KD

----------


## ra3gn

rz3qs
     .
    ?

----------


## rz3qs

> .
>     ?


     IC7300,     ,   3   ,    .

----------


## RW3PS

> ... ,    ,  IC-7300   SSB   .        . .


,  .    SDR,     IC7300. .

----------

R7KD

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


   ,   .     ,      .  -  ,  -  .     .   ,   ,          7300.    ,          ,   ,  .




> 6600M


  6600  450..

----------


## R7KD

> *R7KD*,
> ,     (!!!)   SS2     ,       
>     ,


,  ,  .   , .... :Razz:  73 !

*  16 ():*

,    .     7.100 - 117    qrm. 15   17 ,  "  " ICOM 7300 + 1 ,   ,   UT4LW.     .. 73 !

----------


## R5ZQ

> 7700


 .    , ,   .

----------

RA4RT

----------

*UT4LW*
,       ,  :



> * ,   SDR *


       (      )  :Wink: 
    SDR/.  -" ,   ".         



> SDR,


(     ,      )- SDR. 
     (         )- ,      SDR.   ,   7300/7610    ,      (  ..)      ,    (   ,        )               ?                 ?         ,      . 
       7610  6600.

----------

R7KD

----------

UT1FT

----------


## UA8U

> UA8U  Pre,


 ,    ,            (   ),         .          PRE,           .

*  17 ():*

   .     ARRL  IC-R8660. 4.3" touch screen color display with spectrum scope and waterfall.
SDR with I/Q output. 10.7 MHz IF output. LAN jack. USB port.
CI-V port. SD-card slot. 11 HF and 13 VHF/UHF bandpass filters.

----------

R7KD, RK3KR, rn6xc

----------

*UA8U*
 ...   2017.  .   SS   42    .  7300  26-.     7300    ... 
...
*UR5LAM*
,  "" ...   ...     :Smile:

----------

RK3KR, rn6xc

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,  "" ...   ...


     .   ,              ,    ,        7300,  ,        .      7300/7610 -        ( IQ- ,        -   12,     ).

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UT4LW

> 


 ::::       .
  ,   7300   ,      .     .

----------

RK3KR

----------


## UR4MJK

> Icom


.    "   -  " -       . , ,      ,    .          ,       - -    ,              . ,              QSO     ( - -).

         ..      ,    ,      .  1   ,     .      -

----------

IG_58, R9FBT, rn6xc, UY1IF,

----------

R7KD, RN3QN, ua5aa

----------


## RA4RT

> SDR.  -   SDR      ,       . 
>    ,     ,  .  -   ,    +    SDR,      ,     SDR,    ,     ,     ,  ,   SDR  .   ,     (    SDR-).        ,      (),   .  ,    (        IQ)   ,     ,   ,  .
>     ,   .


, . 
    7610.  ,   7751  7710.       3  . :Neutral:

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UR6EA

"" 7300  .
       SunSDR2.
 ...  ,  .. " "!
..,     ,    9-   9-+20!
     ,     ...
   7410,   (   7300 - ),       .  " " -  ,  ""...  ,      -   ,    ...
 , ... ,     - ,    ...  ,   ( ..  ),  ...  , ...

*  7 ():*




> .
>    7300       (,   7410, 7600, 7700, 7800,        )      ,    ATT/PRE,     IC-7300.


...     ...
 . ,   ..
  ,  ...  ,  90%    -     ...  14-28,   PRE1.
 7-,  ,  80-160,   ATT,  ...
    , ...    AGC        .
   ... 
, !   ... ""(   ?)  "",    ""    ... ,       ""   7410.   ..., ...   ""   +60,  ATT ...     ,  ,  -  !      ATT! 
 ...    ,    A   ,      !
... ,   SDR,   -   !  -        !  ,  ...    "   -  "  !   ? 
---




> .


  ,   ...  ""   7300,   SunSDR2 ..  .
.. "   "! :Razz: 
 !
 SunSDR2   7300,   ,  IQ , 100 ,   . . . ...   500  ,  7300 ! :Razz: 
*!
* !
... ?

----------

R7KD, ua5aa

----------


## UR4MJK

> "     "


       (  :Smile: )      .  . 20,     .  ,  .     20 74-  "   ",          100,  -, ,    6-    ,  -     7300,        .    100. , ,  ,     -    :Smile: .    .
 .   7300

----------


## Serg

> SunSDR2   7300,   ,  IQ , 100 ,   . . . ...   500  ,  7300 !
> !
>  !
> ... ?


      "" :-)
      100 ++2ADC   .

----------


## UT4LW

> ?    UA6CC  SD6M


, ,     (  ) .     ,       .   SDR   ,      , ..   100 .      .
    ,    7410      UA6CC  SD6M (:      60 ),    ?    ! ,      . :::: 




> ...    SSB  c   5-10    ?


        . ..    ,           .  IC-7300   .    - OVF!    .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## UR6EA

> , ,     (  ) .


 ... 9  9+20  ...
,   3-4 ... 
   ,   -  "" ,   ... " "     ! 
.. ,   "only VK6" -    UA6  UR6.." 



> UA6CC  SD6M (:      60 )


-?
  ?
20  , ... 
 9- ,      ""...  ,   9+10  9+40.. .
, ...  "   ",  ,     7300...



> . ..    ,           .  IC-7300   .    - OVF!    .


     -  ""  ?    ,  DX-  , ..   ,   ?   ,  !
 ... ,    ???
!   SSB  -   ?

    RF!  !  IQ !     ... 
 ,     -   10 000 , ...   ...  !
 7300   ,  ... !
, ...   " "  - . :Razz: 

*  7 ():*




> , Icom       AGC,  Slope


  ...  ,   .
    !
  " " -   ,  - ...
 ! 
  -  ...   , PWRSDR , Zeus  . ..     !
  ,  ,     7300,  "  " :Razz: 
  ,    ... - ,   ...




> 100 ++2ADC   .


   10     !
   ... ! :Crazy: 

  "100   2ADC"  -    ,  ...

----------

Serg, UR5LAM

----------


## UR5LAM

> ...  ,   .
>     !
>   " " -   ,  - ...
>  !


  .     ?    ,      ...
QRP- ,        - .

----------

R7KD

----------


## UA8U

> QRP- ,        - .


 - ?  ? :Wink:

----------


## R6LCF

,"    ......."     40   R7KD ,  59+30.   ,  500.      , . -  .......    7.065.

----------

R7KD

----------


## UT4LW

> .


    ?

----------


## rz3qs

R7KD

http://host.justlan.net/get/59f3381207d8b/R7KD_6.wmv

http://host.justlan.net/get/59f335973c0c0/R7KD_5.wmv

http://host.justlan.net/get/59f33970505fa/R7KD_8.wmv

http://host.justlan.net/get/59f338268eef5/R7KD_7.wmv

----------


## rz3qs

> ?


Red Pitaya

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,      SunSDR:


     ?

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


      .

  R7KD.  - .    .
IMD3 -  , ..      .         - IMD3   -22 .        ,     -18-20 .

----------


## R5ZQ

FOG .    .

----------


## UR5LAM

*UA8U*, 
 ,  ,    . )

----------


## R7KD

> "" :-)
>       100 ++2ADC   .


,    ,  2020  . 73 ! :Razz:

----------

Serg

----------


## UR5LAM

> QRP  -


,     ,   ,    UDXC.
PS   ,   ,      ,     sdr-.
     ,      " ".

----------


## UA8U

> ,      " ".


   ?    --, 4290. , #4292.

----------


## UT4LW

> .


,      .     SSB    IMD  .

----------


## UR5LAM

> .


     -  ,   , ! )))



> 


  ,   .     CQ     QRP-,    , CQ WW   QRP- ,  -  . )))         - ! ))




> .


 :



> ""?

----------


## UA8U

> CQ     QRP-,


     ,     -   .      -   .       .     CQ WW,    ? ! ))





> ,    "" ?


    ,      , ..  .  IC-7300   .

----------


## UR5LAM

> -


    ,    ,     ,     ,     100   -. ))) !

----------


## R7KD

> .
> 
>   R7KD.  - .    .
> IMD3 -  , ..      .         - IMD3   -22 .        ,     -18-20 .


, .  .    - 27 db, 800 ,   . 20    .   ,   ,,    .  ,    . ,     .    ,  . .,      ,     , ,    . ,  ,    ,  .  ,    , ,  .CQ   .      ex UU7JK, 30 ,    ,   73 .    . ,       .  .  .   ,     R6LCF, ,        ..  qrz.ru e-mail  .,,    .,   ..  . 73 ! :Super:

----------


## UR5LAM

> 100 W


     ?  :Shocked:

----------

R7KD

----------


## UT4LW

,  ,  .     .




> IC-7300   .


  .  IC-7300     .    PRO ,      7300.

 ,        ,     :


 - PRO,  - 7300.

----------


## R5ZQ

,    ,          ,     .    ,  .  7300 -   ,.       -    .   ,   ?

----------

R7KD

----------


## rz3qs

> .


   .




> - 27 db


   .

----------

R7KD

----------


## UR5LAM

*R7KD*,
.

----------


## R7KD

> .
> 
> 
> 
>    .


,    40 .,    - 27,  ,   .    ,    ,- 27 - 26  ,    ,    .   7300. 73 !

----------


## Serg

> ,       ... , ""   ...
>   -    ,   - "".


,   -     " "             RBN,      ...





> SSB    IMD  .


   3     ,         ?    10  ,       .

----------

R7KD

----------


## UA8U

> SS2.


    ,    .




> UT4LW        .


     ,      ""  IMD IC-7300.

----------


## UA8U

> ,  .


     .       ,  .

*  6 ():*




> ..          IMD  100%  7300.


 99,99%     ,   99,99%         .

----------


## UA8U

,      ,   :Sad: . ,  .  ,   .

----------


## UA8U

,   ,       . ,        100 ,  .

----------


## UA8U

IMD  .     ,   ,   QSO, ,    , DX-,    ,  ..  ..        .....,      IMD?     . !

----------


## UA8U

IMD  .     ,   ,   QSO, ,    , DX-,    ,  ..  ..        .....,      IMD?     . !



> 3,           .


 ,      ?  K-3          IC-7300,       IMD IC-7300?

----------


## RN3QN

....​  ,  .
     ...
     ...
 ,   .
   ,   , 
      . 
 
,  ,    ... ()

----------

R7KD, UR6EA

----------

R7KD, RN3QN, UR6EA,

----------

> - ..          IMD  100%  7300.


,     ? ,  ,  ,  ,      ..
  ,    QST           . 
http://www.remeeus.eu/hamradio/pa1hr/productreview.pdf
   QST      7300   SS2PRO?      .  QST   ,   UT4LW      . 
 ?  ?     ?
  ,    .
 -   . .
 ,    .   ,      ,   .
    (    )      .       ,        IPO ON/OFF.   ? .        .  ,   ,    .      ,    QST  51 .        ,           .  ,  .
       .     .
   !

----------

BIRUSS, LZ2HR, R7KD, RN3QN, UR4MJK, UR6EA,

----------

R7KD, UR6EA

----------


## UR5LAM

> QST      7300   SS2PRO?      .  QST   ,   UT4LW      . 
>  ?  ?     ?


,   ,    .    ,     / Rand/Dith. ,           -          QST        ,     .     UT4LW,   LIII,   sgk           . 

    ,   ,     !

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## UR6EA

> ,   -     " "             RBN,      ...


   ? :Razz: 
  ,  ...,      " ", ..    "" ,   !  CW  -  RBN,    ,   , ..   ,    ... 
    SSB,   ""  . RBN! 
 CW - SDR      !!!
RBN  -   ,    ...
  ,    ...   . :Razz: 
 ,     ,  ""    .
    ,   ...  .
 ,  ...   "  ", .. " "  ,   ,  RUN-. :!: 


P.S.   R7KD,  UT4LW
  ...   ,    ,  .
    ...   R6KP   ...    .
,    ?
 ...  R6KP ,   ...   ,    , ..  R6KP,   "". ...    SunSDR2. 
P.P.S.    ...     -   ...

----------

R7KD

----------

R6LCF, RK3KR, UR5LAM, UT4LW

----------


## rz3bw

> 7700.   7610  ,    .


  ?       .

  ,    .          .

----------

R7KD, RN3QN, UR6EA

----------

UR6EA

----------


## R7KD

!    ,   .  swr 1.7, 17.  ,  .  , " -  ".    ,  SS2   icom 7300,    7300, 100 ,  ,  .   ,  ..   80 ,   800 .     . .      e - mail  qrz.ru.  . 73 !

----------

R6LCF, R7KD, RK3KR, Serg, UR4MJK, UR5LAM, UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

*RW3PS*, ,  ,   20  IC-7300  IMD3  30 ? :Shocked:   ?

     .      .    7300   100-500 .    ,    ?

----------


## ua5aa

..    -  ,  ,  SDR ""  7300.    ,  SDR -  .          SDR .     ..?

----------

R6LCF, R7KD, RN3QN, UR6EA

----------

R7KD

----------


## RW3PS

> *RW3PS*, ,  ,   20  IC-7300  IMD3  30 ?  ?


    , ,  .
   ,     ,      .

*  48 ():*

  20,   .

----------

R6LCF, R7KD, Serg, UT4LW

----------

R7KD

----------


## UR5LAM

> 20,   .


       .
-30

----------


## UA8U

> ..    -  ,  ,  SDR ""  7300.


 , IC-7300  SDR. ""  IC-7300   SDR,  "   "  (   )    .       .....,       .      IC-7300.   .




> ..?


            .  .




> 


       . 




> .   .


    .     ,   .        " ",   IC-7300    .

----------

R7KD, ua3rmb, UR6EA

----------


## UA8U

> ,     rn6xc   ?


      ?      ? ,  .       .           ,     --.     20-  , UA6YA,  ,   IC-7300,    9+30,        .    .

----------

R7KD

----------


## R6LCF

> .     ,   .        " "


  : !           ....    !
             .   "  ....."       ....       ,     .

----------


## UA8U

> . ,


        IC-7300? ?   ,      .       ,     .    ,    ,      .    ,      ?   ,  .... ,  TT.   ,    . ?  ,    " . "?

----------

R6LCF

----------


## ra3gn

,   ,     ,    3- 3000 .      .
  160          .

----------


## UR6EA

P.S. R7AB  -    .  SunSDR2.
  - ,  ...
P.P.S.    SSB  ,  ... CQ WW SSB,  ...
 ... 
   ...

----------

ua5aa

----------

ua5aa

----------


## msam

:     100      1     ...     ,   CQ  20  5-10 QSO.          .

----------


## rz3bw

> P.S. R7AB  -    .  SunSDR2.
>   - ,  ...
> P.P.S.    SSB  ,  ... CQ WW SSB,  ...
>  ... 
>    ...


     40-?   .    .

----------


## UA8U

.

----------

UN3G/7

----------


## UA8U

,        .      ,    ,   (   ).    ,    .

----------


## UR4MJK

*san_s*,     -  ,     https://soundmaster.ua/behringer-ha400    ,        .    -    .

----------


## UA8U

> .


 ,  ... :Smile: .    ?

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


    ,       ,    .  ,     .  Technics A800S Markll    ,      .     !      , .

----------


## RT3B

...        . 
    8  - . 
     .   3.5      . 

   ,    
  .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,         ,


  ()     ......  ,           .......   .  .........  ,  .......  !  .               !

    ,                          .       ,       Technics D.S.P.  SH-GE90.     !

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R7KD

.      "".   8,  "  " 3,5  ,   "  "   .   ESSB   ,    .    , 500  audio   .    -    .. 73 !

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UA8U

> 10%   .


  ,      -. , 2,5w -    IC-7300.   ,    ,        .....           .  san_s   ,  ,   




> ,      .


   "".

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## UA8U

> ,  .


  ,   ,  ,   ,




> 


  :Super:

----------


## UA8U

PHOHE        (    ).     , .    ,         .     .    ?    ,    IC-7300,            " ".    ,  ,  " " :Wink:  :!:

----------


## UA8U

/, Main- , Sub- ( ).    ,    , 1- - , 2- - ( ).     ,    ...... (  ).  IC-7300   ,    .

----------


## RV9UP

> ...   CAT?  ,  ?


    .  :
http://www.icomcanada.com/products/a...anual-full.pdf

             .      .

73  RV9UP

----------


## LY4OO

,       ,      .    .       ,        OVF,     400    ::::

----------

R7KD, RN3QN

----------


## san_s

> ,    ,  ???


         .     . ,   ,       .     . .

----------


## WT2J

IC-7300      G3NRW.
http://g3nrw.net/IC-7300/

----------

R7KD, UT1FT, watcq

----------


## RT3B

> IC-7300      G3NRW.
> http://g3nrw.net/IC-7300/


*




 G3NRW

Seven months later the IC-7300 was gone.


*
  ....
 ! :Super: 



> 7300  ?   ,     7610.73 !


  ,   1000+ .....  :Crazy:

----------


## RA1WU

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/12742?page=2 KE0EYJ
    .   
 ,      .
      . 7610 
  73002    ,    
   .        :Smile:

----------


## RA1WU

,      :Smile: 

    ()  
?  ...

----------


## Serg

> 7610 - 16 bit


 ?

----------

> 


   ,   ,         .
   ,   -, ..       ,   .

----------


## R7KD

> ...


,  ,   .   , . 73 !  :!:

----------


## rn3ox

ICOM,         ,    .......

----------


## msam

> https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/ic-7610/info


       16 ,    ?     .

----------


## RA1WU

,    ,   :
   ( )  
14  16      ?

----------

R7KD

----------


## RA1WU

.
 ,   ,   ,
   16  14        IC-7600
 IC-7300         
  ?  ,      .

----------

Kia2700d

----------


## sgk

> IC-7600
>  IC-7300         
>   ?  ,      .


 ,   -  ,  -     "" (       )    IC-7600.

----------


## RA1WU

, ,  ,  ,
 ",  "     
.    
 .  :Smile:  
,  7300  :Smile: ))

----------


## UT0UM

> (120,130,115)


  ?


   ?

----------


## UA8U

> 7610 -      ,    .


 ,  ,     IC-7300  .




> 2, 2,  -   16 ,       (120,130,115)


    ARRL,  ,    , 120, 130, 115 ?    QST  Product Review??? :Shocked:

----------


## UA8U

ARRL IC-7610,   .     ARRL,        ARRL,   UT4LW   .        ARRL,   . ,   ARRL  SS-2PRO     .....,    ,      . P.S. ""  IC-7300      .

----------

R7KD

----------


## RA1WU

?

----------


## ra3qdp

> 12  14  - 1


      ENOB ?

----------


## R7KD

.

----------


## R5ZQ

,   .     .     . ,   .

----------


## Serg

> 7300   I/Q  USB


     FFT    UART-USB .
  : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrYhW8pdGYY

----------


## UT2UU

> -     7300  7610 IQ   ,   .
>  7610      .


          ...

----------


## R7KD

,        RX RTL-SDR-V3. .. 73 !

----------

Serg, UT0UM

----------

*UR5LAM
*   , HDSDR          (?)   .     7300.  .  ,    2:  ,   .      : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...RTL2832U-R820T    HDSDR " ".     ,   ()    :Smile:

----------

R7KD, R7MU

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## RW3PS

> 2:  ,   .


    -    .    



> ()

----------

R7KD

----------

ua5aa, UT2UU

----------


## UN3G/7

> SDR-  SDR-  2017    ... ,  ?


   ?      AFEDRI SDR + HDSDR     (   ,  RX    SDR)      7300,           7300.       SDR    ,    HDSDR,      ,       (  ..)   , !   7300,   .   , ,   .

----------

R7KD

----------


## UR4MJK

> Icom    IQ  .


     .    -  .    IQ -         .         -        ,      ,      .  IQ   -  ,     .    -   -   IQ  7300,     -         (,           ). 
 ,    -   ,    ,           ,    .   IQ  -   ,    -   ,  -  ,        IQ.    ,   7300,     IQ,        7851,    .  .    .

----------

UR4MJK

----------


## R6LCF

> .


  ,           "  ".  Icom....... !

----------

R7KD

----------


## UR4MJK

> - -   .


    ,   .    .         ,    .    -  ,  ,            .  IQ,    .    ,     ,           IQ.

----------


## UR4MJK

> RF


  IQ     FIXED  ,    AGC-T     -      Power SDR -      IQ   .    ?

----------

RK3KR, ua3g, UT2UU

----------


## UT4LW

.     IQ        20  ,        .  ,         CW ?  AGC-T       .

----------


## UR4MJK

> ,         CW ?


. , .

----------


## UA8U

> .


     " "    ....?   IC-7300       .     .

----------


## RA4RT

> RF-Gain   -  .
> ,    RF,     ,                  !
> ,   ""  ,    IQ.


, ICOM        ,     sdr. 7300    .
    iq  7610,    .          ,   .       7610, IQ .   ,     .        .   ,       ,    ,    .

----------

R7KD, RN3QN, UT2UU

----------

RK3KR, Serg, ua3g, UT2UU

----------


## RA4RT

> IC-7610     ,    7300, ..  :
> ATT/PRE/RF->DDC->AF.
>       , ..
> ATT/PRE->DDC->RF->AF
>      IQ .


 .  :Smile:       ,  90%   .  ,    , ,    ,  95% ,   .   ?
   ?   ?

----------

R7KD, RN3QN, US7IGN

----------

R7KD, RN3QN, rz3bw, US7IGN, UT1FT

----------

> 7610, IQ .


  SDR     ""    .      ...  ...    ... ,    7610  IQ? ,         ...

----------


## RA4RT

> SDR     ""    .      ...  ...    ... ,    7610  IQ? ,         ...


,     -  . Flex,     ,    ,    IQ.  ?

----------


## UA8U

*R4DZ*,    .   .

----------


## RA4RT

> , !          . 
>   DDC   DDC   .  RMDR -  ,  ,  1-  ,  , .


    RMDR  :Smile:   ,   ,      SDR ,   .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


      7300     ,     . .....         ic7300        !

----------

R7KD

----------


## sgk

> ,         .


    ,      , .

----------


## VA6AM

> RMDR   ,   ,      SDR ,   .


-  ,        , SDR  ,    .
      . :Razz:

----------


## UA6LGO

> -  ,        , SDR  ,    .


 , . https://sunsdr.eu/ea8ff-no-other-com...o-sunsdr2-pro/
 , ,     IC-7300...

----------


## sgk

> ,      SDR


  ,   ?

----------

> WR G31DDC


 -**,       ,         100      :Smile:          ...

----------


## R7KD

> 80-85%  IC-7300    ,   IQ.


,  :Super:  !!!  .    7300 , , .  .     .*UR5LAM*,    ,,     .    ,  . . 73 !  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## UA9SUV

> !
>  .....
>   .
> https://www.icom.co.jp/world/support.../IC-7300/1_20/


 ,  ?   , ?    )

----------


## RT3B

> ?


, 
     . :Razz:

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R6LCF

,     .        ** .  !

----------

R7MU

----------


## R6LCF

OVF ......   .    40.  !
P.S.      P.AMP1     +30.     40.  : .

----------


## R6LCF

> 20-   PRE2?


P.AMP2  , RF  ......1.    .     !

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


   ,  ......   .

----------


## R7KD

> .


,     ?  ::::  "rtl sdr v3"    RX,  .        . 7300    , , - , QSO,.       .   , . 73 !  :!:

----------


## rz3dab

)))   ,    ?  ,   ?     : 002-150006.  ,     ,  .

----------


## Dm-molot

> ,    ?


  03 -

----------


## R6LCF

> 


  40       7-8  S ,     .    ,      S - .     OVF        P.AMP2 ,   20 P.AMP 1    .   40   .P.AMP   ,  P.AMP2.     :  ATT ,     RF.  ,  ,  .    .

----------


## R7KD

#3,.     radioexpert.  USA HRO.. 73 !

----------


## R6LCF

> 40-  P.AMP2?


 ,     OVF.    ,   .         .       ,   .

----------


## R7KD

> MIC & USB


   ,  ,    . 73 !

----------


## R5ZQ

> ?


    ,  .  ,    .    7610.  .       .   ,     ,   .   . .   1.20,   .

----------

rz3dab

----------


## R6LCF

> .


         ,, . ....       .       .   ....     !

----------


## RW3PS

> 6-   .


     .

----------


## rz3dab

!!!    .



> ,    ,   .
>    ,    ... ?


  ,    7300        .   .         .    7300,      ,   ,   ,   ,    .      ,          FM  low band.  70     ,       .  ,    low band,   .  -  ,     ))))   .  7610    ,  ,       .      ,    DX  .        7610 - .      .            -    ,    .     rf -      .   kenwood ts-570dg.  7300     .  2.4 ssb , ,   ,     .   3   ))).  ssb   ,       ,    ,   cw  270 ,   dsp     ,     .  7300  ,  NR      cw  50 ,   ssb  3    ,    ,    .        590s,           dsp  ,      ,  .  , 590    cw  com    cat ,  ,  ,  cat     . 590     .

----------


## UT0UM

> ,  .


 




> cat     .


 
   590+3500,   

, ,   USB    (    )

----------


## R5ZQ

> 590


      -,  ......... ,    .       ICOM 7300.

----------

ra0ay

----------


## R5ZQ

,   , 7300     .     3,   7800.      590    ,  .    ,   7300  .,       .  ,           590.

----------


## UA8U

> ,      .


 ,   ,          .      ,  ,       TS-590    . , ,     TS-590,   IC-7300.

----------


## UC4F

590s  7300, . - ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R7AG



----------

R7KD

----------


## Kia2700d

7300      .      SO*3*R -   -     .  (   )

 OVF  .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=bIW1Z1uFbRw

  >356   ,     .  
     24    :Wink: 

http://3830scores.com/showrumor.php?arg=LoahzWgymcamN

----------


## UT4LW

> >356   ,     .


     .         UA6...,  UT4...  5  CQ        50 /.

----------

UT0UM

----------

R7KD

----------


## UR5LAM

> 7300      .     SO3R -   -     .


7300     ,    qso       .

----------


## UR5LAM

10 ,    ,   160,    -  . ))

----------


## R5ZQ

.          .      ,  ,     ICOM.

----------

R6LCF, R7KD

----------


## R7KD

> IC-7610,      IC-7300.


,   .       7300,      7610,       ,  ,    .     . 73 !  :!:

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


    3830 .  3-                .  
  ,       .  

     QSO   ..          ,   o   .  :Wink:

----------


## val

-             . ,      30 . 
  ,   :

1.    ? (  ,       ...)
2.         ?

----------

val

----------


## UA6LGO

> ,


    ,   ?  ?

----------


## UA6LGO

. ,     .
         26.07.2012 N 184,
.4.13,        ?
      , , 
    ,   ,     ..?

----------

UA8U

----------


## SP5TAA

*UA6LGO*,...      , , 
    ,   ,     ..?

,   ,      ... :Wink:

----------


## R7KD

> ,            ,


,      , 90 %    .     .  ,.      , .. 73 !  :!:

----------

UA8U

----------


## R7KD

> 26.07.2012 N 184


,       ,        .Flex xxx...      . 7300,       -   . :Razz:

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


    .      .     ,    .      . ,   BAR     ,. ,    .    25   .

----------


## R5ZQ

,  ,            .   ,      .   .

----------

R7KD, UR7FM, UX3IW

----------


## UA6LGO

> .


,  .





> ,  ,


,  .    ,    . ,   .
  -    ,    .

----------


## UR4MJK

> ?


   ))            (    ).     -  .   -

----------


## R6LCF

> :     ?   ?   -  ?


!         ,        2  ,        .                ( ).   ,   3-4; 3-12;   ....   100 .......( )     !
   .....     /      . .

----------


## san_s

> ! ...      ...


 HEIL PROSET Elite IC  .    ,   ic-7300  .

 .   ?       ,      .

----------


## RT3B

,     8      . ,       ,    .

----------


## R7KD

> 


 ,    .   8 pin    ?   .  .. 73 !

----------


## RT3B

> pin 8  , ,        ..
>    Heil         . 
>     .


     -  ....
      ...
   ...
  -      5   8...
    ....
  ()   3      .
Ѩ!

----------


## R7KD

> 


 ,       .     ,     .      ...

----------


## ua5aa

...  -    .          ?

*  36 ():*




> .....
>   300,      .


...   ,       DCF.     Cannon,   USB  .      ,   .         - NO!      DSF -      ??

----------

ua5aa

----------


## RV3DLX

> ....


  ,      ,   : "  ......".    . ,               ,   .   ,   ICOM,          .
.

----------


## RT3B

,           ...... :Super:  :Razz: 
   .......
       ?  ?
         .....  :    :  :  : 
      ....

    ...
  .... 
  !
     ! :Laughing:

----------

*ua5aa
*,   .        ,    Canon.  Hasselblad    Leica  :::: .
,   !     ? Kit-   .    .  , ?

----------


## RT3B

> .....    14  ovf    preamp2. !


    ,   OVF     .
 :: 
  ,   P.AMP3!

----------

Dm-molot, R2DKW, UT1FT, UT2UU

----------


## UA8U

> 14  ovf    preamp2.


   ?

----------


## RT3B

> .,     .


    .....

----------

R2DKW

----------


## RT3B

> 7300.


     ...



> 26.07.2012 N 184,
> .4.13,        ?


    ....   ....
    184 .
     .....
  ....



> , , 
>     ,   ,     ..?


 ,   ,  



> -    ,    .


     ?
     ?
   ,     ....
https://youtu.be/LPcRbqjBb0g



> ........         ;        ,      ,          .


,  ...     ....

----------

R2DKW

----------


## R6LCF

> , ,     ?


   7300    .     ( )   .      ?

----------


## R6LCF

SD     .  SD-     "".

----------

wmbak

----------


## R7KD

7300 ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkhWTGM-Zgc https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrXZvw9bC0w

----------

R7KD

----------


## R7KD

> "  c     SunSDR2


,      rtl sdr,   , , .   sun sdr2   ,    . 100  + ,   ,   - 1.   ,   , ,      .   7300,  ,  ,  ,      .. 73 !

----------

Eugene163, msam

----------


## R7KD

** ,,    ,  .. 73 !

*  6 ():*




> *R7KD
> *    .
>  KN65LJ.Setup FT DX 5000 MP/*SS2*/ICOM 7100/7300.


*  45 ():*

,  ?  ::::    yaesu ft 5000, . :Razz:   icom 7100  7300 ,    , +  +       70 . . ? 73 !

----------

R7KD

----------


## RT3B

> 7300


  ....
   .      , 
  ...   .... ?
׸...,?    other devices  SS
 ?
    .
...     IQ...
      ?
   7
   ICOM? 
  ?
   !!!
  ICOM-       ?
  ?
  ..... 
      !  ! 
   ICOM  ...
     ICOM!   
   ....
  ICOM  JUJU.
  !

  ,   !
  ....
    ?


     ...


...................

----------

UT1FT

----------


## wmbak

RT3B  ! 
       -       YES.   .
 !
 R2DHC. 73!

----------


## RA2FKD

IC-7300,   .          (173 .)     ,   .   QRZ.RU,  ,     URL    .  ,    ,  ?

----------

Dm-molot, Lmx2315, R2DKW, R6YY, RU0AJQ, rw6hex, ua0km, UC4F, UN7LAP, watcq,

----------


## RA2FKD

https://yadi.sk/i/mMwW4aSC3QWHto

----------

BIRUSS, Dm-molot, Eugene163, EW4C, exAlex60, K, Lmx2315, michalych, R0RR, R2DKW, R2PA, R3DL, R4FBQ, R4IN, R6LCF, R7KD, R7MU, R9CC, RA1WU, RK9AT, RN4LL, rw4pff, rw6hex, RW9YO, rz3bw, rz3dab, RZ6M, RZ6MB, shwonder, Sysert, ua0km, ua3lls, UA3RRT, UA3VBD, ua5aa, UA6AVU-Ϩ, UA6LRR, UB3DMF, UC4F, UN3G/7, UN7LAP, UT1FT, Viktor UA4FIF, watcq, _vrn,

----------


## RA2FKD

Spectrum Scope  RS-BA1.     ,      . ,    .         ,     .       ,   . -    ,  -       .

----------


## Ub6lod

Spectrum Scope  RS-BA1.     ,      . ,    .        ,     .       ,   . -    ,  -       .

 !    -  ...         ?

----------


## Ub6lod

> .                ,     ..


, !  !

----------


## RT3B

> -   ?


   ?



> ..    (   UR5EQF)     RTTY,     USB-D -     ""


IC-7300v1.txt
TXT   INI
    C:\......\Afreet\Omn  iRig\Rigs

----------

dvi, ua5aa

----------


## RT3B

> .      ?


,
  -!

----------


## UN3G/7

> N1MM


   7300,   ,       ,  ( )  ?

----------

UN3G/7

----------


## ua5aa

> /////
>  276642
> TXT   INI
>     C:\......\Afreet\Omn  iRig\Rigs


...,   .   usb (lsb) -d    ,    .  .              ?

----------


## RT3B

> rz3dab@mail.ru


.

----------


## RT3B

> , !  !


     .

----------


## rz3dab

. ,      .            ,      2 - 3   . ,       ,      ,  +- ,        .       .      ,   .  ,       ,   ,         ,       .           -  13-15    .    -  ,     .       ( ,  ), ,     7300        .     RF,    s-  2 -   (   ,    ,    ,     s-       ).     ?     7300?
PS.    7300   897 ,   ,   ssb  cw ,  , 7300 . ,   897           ,  7300    ,  CW  897    .

----------


## R7KD

> ( ,  )


    7300,    .  , ,   cw   .  ,  fast,   0,1 .       .                 .  yaesu ft 897  icom 7300,   , .     590  . 73 



> !


,  ,   .  :!:

----------

R6LCF

----------


## Eugene163

> .  yaesu ft 897  icom 7300,   , .     590  .


 ,     , , , 590-?

----------

Eugene163, R7KD

----------


## UA3VBD

> , ,...


  ...

----------

Eugene163, R7KD

----------


## R7KD

*  5 ():*




> SDR.


,  ,  .      590, ,  . 73 !  :!: 

*  11 ():*




> , , 590-?


,7300    590.  7300 ,    .   ,      icom  ,,  .     . 73 !

----------

Eugene163, UT2UU

----------


## R7KD

> -      FIX?     .  50   70    .


, FIX   5,3   .   4 - 6 .

----------

exAlex60

----------


## R7KD

> EDGE.


,      3,5 . :Razz:      FIX    5,3 .   .  , . 73 !

----------


## R6LCF

> .


    .  :

----------

exAlex60

----------


## exAlex60

> .  :


    ?  FIX?
     5,3515 - 5,3665 .

----------


## exAlex60

> ?         ,   Icom   ,


    ?    .      FIX      .    CENTER,      . IC-7300         ,     .

----------


## exAlex60

*UN3G/7*,,  !
    .    . 5-7.

----------


## UC4F

:    1.20 -  ,             1.14?    ?

----------


## R6LCF

> 1.20


    4    1.20 ....   .

----------


## rz3bw

> :    1.20 -  ,             1.14?


    -     ?  :Smile:

----------


## RU3FW

.       IC 7300.        .

----------


## R6LCF

> -  SD    ...


   SD                    .

----------

R7KD

----------


## UN3G/7

> ?


   ,     ,     ,    ,        !  ,    5 ,   ,     ,       .

----------


## UC4F

,             ,   1.14      ,       ,   590

----------


## R7KD

> 4    1.20 ....   .


,  !  :!: 

*  8 ():*




> ,


,  .       ,    ,  , .    SS2,  7300   icom    . ::::

----------


## RT3B

> , ,    .      ? ,  ,    .    ,  ,   ?


      USB ,
  200.
   ,    ,  .
  .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1470152

----------

RA3BA

----------

RA3BA, Serg

----------


## UN3G/7

> 


-      DATA,     !   ,  ,  .
     ,    ,   ,   .

----------


## R6LCF

> -      DATA,


** ,     "" : -(   ) - USB-( COM, ,     USB audio codec) - USB DATA -         ,  !

----------

R7KD

----------

Eugene163, R2AC, R6LCF

----------


## rz3dab

> ,     "" : -(   ) - USB-( COM, ,    USB audio codec) - USB DATA -         ,  !


        SSB   USB ,   .   ,    ,      USB,    .   1.20   USB MIC,    .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UA6LRR

> 1.20   USB MIC,


   ,     Adobe      SSB.

----------

UA6LRR

----------


## RA3BA

1.2    SD .  "   ",   .    7300, ,    .   ,        7300  .   ,   ?.

----------

RA3BA

----------


## R7KD

> 


,   ,     FAT 32,    7300,   . .  .. 73 !  :!:

----------


## Ic-7300

,

----------


## RA3BA

UA3LLS. ,   SD       .  .       7300.   .    .  ,  -     ?     .   3,          .

----------


## BIRUSS

save setting !!!

  .

     load setting.

   (      .. )      .

..   30. ( 590     )

----------

UBIK

----------


## US7IGN

?
     ?
http://www.icomamerica.com/en/produc...fications.aspx
0.16 μV 1.8 29.999 MHz SSB/CW (at 10 dB S/N)  Preamp 1 ON

----------

R7KD, UBIK

----------


## US7IGN

.  . .      ,  ...

----------


## UC4F

ra2fkd    ,        ,

----------


## RA3BA

> .    ,      SD !       . ,  !


  .      ,      .      .  ,    .

----------


## UA6AVU-Ϩ

.R6LCF           ..

----------


## UA6AVU-Ϩ

.

----------


## Eugene163

VisAir.     IC-7300?    .

----------


## Ub6lod

)             VisAir ))

----------


## R7KD

> 


 ,     .     ,      .      ,  .      .     ,    .       , ,.   .     , . 73 !

----------

Eugene163

----------


## exAlex60

> VisAir.     IC-7300?   .


        .   .     6-7.   -   DDC Module1   *rolin*.   -          .       .

----------


## Eugene163

VisAir   R6BK  .,  -95..,  -80..  100,  .    VisAir  55.. ...

----------


## R4DZ

!   VisAir ,   ,          7300,       VisAir,     ICOM      ,         ,         .

----------

Eugene163, UA3LEE

----------


## R6LCF

> ,, "   IC-7300?


 !     ,     IC.....

----------

Eugene163, RA3BA, RK9AT

----------


## RN3QN

> ICOM    ,       ""    ,   VisAir  .    VisAir       ,     ,  7300     .


,,    ". (c)    .   ,      ,    7300.   VisAir  7300  ,       ,       ,  ,    .      ,            .    ,, ...", ,,TS-XXX  FT-XXX".      ,,VisAir"  ,,VisAir vs IC-7300"? 
  ,   .

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,     ,


  .            .   ,     . ,    ,      .    ,      .          HEIL PROSET ELIT       .   KOSS SB45, ,  ,    .      .     .

----------

Dm-molot

----------


## RN3QN

> !


 ,    . 





> ,  ,


   ,  .

*  11 ():*




> !  !


,              .





> 1000$   7300


,    ,     . ,  ,   7300     .......      .       .

----------


## RN3QN

*  7 ():*




> ,         .


,  .





> ??


     ,       .





> "".


    . 196- 851 ( ,,").

*  6 ():*




> 


 - Orion ll,  ,     .

*  22 ():*

  ?        7300,   ?
     160?

----------

ur7hfo, yl2gl

----------


## RN3QN

> ,              .


 ,          .         ,      .     .






> ,


   ,, "       ,, "  . :::: 





> ,       FT2000      UT4LW.


        ,   UT4LW?     ?





> 5    ,


   ,, " . ,, ", ,, "???????????
   CW  160  7300   ?         .

----------


## RN3QN

> ,    ,   .   .


  .  ,   7300  ,  911- UT4LW,   .           -     .

----------


## RA3BA

,        7300,  ,  -, .. ,      ,      ,    .

----------


## Filin-2000

> ,      .      .       ?   ,     .


  +-  718. -  -      718   .    .
     .  5      .

----------


## RN3QN

> ,        7300,  ,  -, .. ,      ,      ,    .


.                   .            ?

----------


## RA3BA

> ?


 .    ,      , .. . -           . ,    . ,       ,   .

----------

RK9AT, UA3GUX

----------


## R6LCF

> 718    .


    ?    ic7300    ,         ,    .....    . 

       ,      ,        ....  .              .   ,            7610.....      ic7300   ().
:        , !     .     ,    "  "   ,     ,  .

----------

Dm-molot, R0RR, R7KD, UA6LRR

----------

> 


  ?  ,   (),  !   (ex )              . ,              "  ",          ,   .     () ,     ,   -     . 
    ?       .      -. ,    .  ,          .
     (  ) ... ,           .   ?       ---...    ,   .

----------

Dm-molot, R7KD, UA6LRR

----------


## RA3BA

VK3BL,  7300  7610,   -    ,  7300 ,  7600. , ,     ...

----------


## UT2UU

> VK3BL,  7300  7610,   -    ,  7300 ,  7600. , ,     ...






    .
-  7300       (  )
-  -  (     ,   )
-      (    )
   -  7610    DB ,       .
  7610    .

----------


## RA3BA

> 7610    ,   7300.


    ?    ,    7610    ?

----------

Ic-7300, R7KD, RA3BA, RK3KR, rz3bw, UA4NE

----------


## RW3PS

UT4LW ()   UR4MJK (),     UR3IQO ()  ,  :
_
"       SS   7610 -    ,  ,  SS     (         )."

_    CW  IC-7300  SS2PRO (  ).
SS2PRO  ,    ,    ,       ,    .
   SS    ,        SD .
 278366

     1 ,        .

----------

R7KD, UR4MJK, UT4LW

----------


## RW3PS

,    SS?
    ,   ,    ,   SOFT.
 250  0,1.

----------


## RW3PS

.  ,    . RF-Gain,  ,   .    ,   ,       .

----------

R7KD

----------

UT2UU

----------


## ua5aa

... ,    7610,    7300     .   ,    .       7610      "".

----------

EB5A, Serg

----------


## Ic-7300



----------

Kia2700d

----------

Kia2700d, R7KD, UT0UM,

----------


## Kia2700d

> 


   ,     ,    ,   .  :Razz:

----------


## UR6EA

> ,       ,   + 60


  ,  RA3ZT.    , ...
P.S.   , ""  -... .. 10-20....     9+70 ...  ...

----------

R7KD

----------

R7KD

----------


## UT4LW

> ,        ,


,    RF-Gain   10 . :Smile:

----------


## R5ZQ

,   , .         ,  .                RF.  . .   ,   ,..       ,       .   .

----------

RZ6MB

----------


## R5ZQ

,  ,               .       .        2.          .

----------


## UT4LW

> . ""


  ,         .  -  ,        RF  10 ,          12 ,    ,       " 9+60".           .   ?  ,   =0, IC-7300    9+60.    ,       ,   ,   . :Smile:

----------

Dm-molot, Eugene163, R7KD, UR6EA

----------


## UR6EA

> ,         .


!   !
 !

----------


## UR6EA

> ,       ?  - ?


   !
 ... "   " ....      ! :::: 

  ! :!:  "95-   -"!

----------


## UT4LW

> UT4LW


   ? :Smile:

----------

Dm-molot

----------


## UT4LW

> ,  ,   "",    ...  ,    ...    !


   ! :Smile: 
 ,    40 (       )         (!) 20-30           .
      ?

----------


## Kia2700d

UREA, -    .       7300,       (+/- 12 ?).     -            .            ,        ..

----------


## UR6EA

> UREA, -    .       7300,       (+/- 12 ?).     -            .            ,        ..


  UW3DI-2,   !    !



> -


 ! ...  ! :Crazy: 
,   -120 
  7100 -    " "  - 110 
  7030,     0 !
  !
...       !
 - 20 !
  -  !    -   !!!!
, ...   ,             , , ...   "",   (   , ... ),   ! :Crazy: 
...    ?
---

----------


## UR6EA

> ,        7300,  " "     DX-,    70 ,  10.


   10 ...       ,    ""   ..  " ".
   7300 - ,     " ".
    S-( , ,  -  , ( ...),  -  .

   "     ,  ",  -  .    ,     .
 ... ,   qrz.ru   ,   "". ,    SunSDR2




> SSB ,     ,


 ... , ? :!: 

 ,  ... !
   SSB ... ...
  SSB -   .     ....
 ,         ...
  -    .
   " "   - !
  ...   ...
 ! ,  ...    "   " -  , !
  ,      145-   ! ! :Crazy: 
..  FT8!  ... !  !

----------


## UR6EA

> 


!   CQ WW ,   !   ?



> -  .


...  ""  , ...  ... :Sad:

----------

UA3VBD, UR5LAM

----------


## rz3bw

> - 7300  990:
> 
> I ran the 7300 NR on 3 most of the time, and that even further reduced band noise annoyance. On the other hand, NR on the Kenwood was useless.


    IC-7300  TS-990S.
,  TS-990      NR -  .      .
    IC-7300  IC-7610      .   NR   . ,   .     NR  IC-7300      2   ,     -  , NR        .
  Kenwood TS-990/TS-590    NR2  .    - ,          .   ,      ,  DX ,   - , .

----------


## UA3VBD

RFC9J,     IC-7300?      RF ?     fast    CW   ""    ?      Mid,   . 
R.S.
     TS-590S, SG IC-7300    ""   RF.

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## UA3VBD

IC-7300   CW         RX ,     .
        PBT,          DSP. 
 Youtube     - 

 .

  - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl0B-4BH1uQ

----------

exAlex60

----------

RFC9J, UA8U

----------


## RFC9J

UA3VBD: "       PBT,          DSP." 
     -    7562,     7300.     7300,   2,   .      ,     .    -    ,  -    !      . 
,    -      - ",    ".

----------


## RT3B

> rfc9j
> ,   ,  7300    ,   15  2,


  ?
 ?



> .


....

----------

Eugene163, UA4NE

----------


## RA3BA

> CW, .      756  ,   .


   .       756PRO...   .    PRO 7300       . ,  PRO 756-  .

----------


## RFC9J

to RA3BA "   .       756PRO...  .    PRO 7300       . ,  PRO 756-  ."
 ,   ,    ,  -   .
-     ,  TS-590 "   ",    ,    ,   .    ,       IC-7300,             .

----------

RA3BA

----------


## UA4NE

> DDC?


 ,     .

,     -    ,  36  -.   .    -  . ,   -            DSP.  .

                  .          .

          -  !

 ,      ,      -))

----------

UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

*RT3B*,   -))  -))

----------

RT3B

----------


## RT3B

> ""   IP-,   .


 ?   ?       IP?



> , " -"   7300 -     .





> IQ.....


     USB3   ...



> 10-15  ""..


 !



> "",     :-)


    ?
     ...
        ...
     ...



> ,       .


     ?

----------

RT3B

----------


## RT3B

> " ",   ,    . .


 *.
* !
Serg.....      RS-BA1 
 ,       ...
  , 
   ?
 IP   ?



> -       ,  ""


   !

----------


## rz3bw

> rfc9j
> ,   ,  7300    ,   15  2, .


 .    2    .   .          .  IC-756          ICOM.       IC-775.     .
  ICOM         IC-7800   V3,  IC-7700  IC-7600 V2.0 (IC-7410)      .   -  .
  IC-7300  ,   CW ,   SSB    ,     IC-7610.    .    .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## UN3G/7

!   .        FSK     -     ?    RigExpert TI-5    UR5EQF .  UR5EQF    ,  FSK       ! USB  ,    ,  ACC   . AFSK      .  .

----------


## UN3G/7

> !   .


 , !

----------

ua5aa

----------


## rz3dab

.



> rf gain


      RF-gain ,    S-    1 .      ,    ,   .   21-28    preamp-1 S-    ,  3    .       .  ,     ,   7300    ,        .   21      ,     ,    preamp  21  OVF.          ,   .  ,       SSB        .    twin-pbt,     -,   wide   ,   ,     100%,       ,       ,    twin-pbt,    .      ,   , )))     twin-pbt    ,   3.5,     . 
  ,   ,           ,      ,  NR    4  .  ,     ,   .
     !!!

----------

R7KD, ua5aa, UC4F

----------


## Ic-7300

,     ,   RS-BA1,   ,  ,   ,  2-    (,   ,    2-) , ,         ,    rs-ba1, -  ,      .
  qrz.ru,      icom,       ,

----------

R7KD, ua5aa

----------


## UA8U

> ,        OVF    .


 ,     ?     SDR,    IC-7300/7610. 




> ,        ,      ,  ARRL.


  ,         :Shocked: .  ,  ARRL        .

*  7 ():*




> 7310,   7300 ,     7610,


      ,   IC-7610      ,      .           .




> ,  .


 , "   "  :Shocked:

----------


## RT3B

> , ,    ?
>        -  .


 ...   ...



> IP?


      7300   7610   IP.
  .

----------

R7KD, UA4NE

----------


## UN3G/7

IC-7300!
-      INRAD RX7300 RX Antenna Port?     Ebay,    ,   ,     ,  ,      .

----------

R7KD, UN3G/7

----------


## UN7LAP

-   ...

----------

R7KD, ur5mid

----------


## UA8U

> -      INRAD RX7300 RX Antenna Port?


 HAMRADIO.COM 40$

----------

R7KD, UN3G/7

----------


## UA8U

,    , "  " :Wink:

----------

UT4LW

----------


## rz3dab

7300   WSPR ,  WSJT-X,  5 ,   ,  3   . ,   ,    , .       ,      .

----------

R7KD

----------


## 75

icom 7100  .      (5 ).     ALC   -.
  _ The connected IC-7100 cannot update.   ,    -  ?

----------


## PA8MM

> 7300   WSPR ,  WSJT-X,  5 ,   ,  3   . ,   ,    , .       ,      .


    WSPR  7300,      -   Raspberry Pi2      .      .

----------


## R7KD

> 


,    FAT 32.  .      .   7100.  7100,     .. 73 !

----------


## Ic-7300

,    ,    ,    ,         ,  ,      ,     ,   ,        ,

----------


## R7KD

> ?


 ,   .       . 73 !

----------


## R7KD

*RN3QN*,       ,   .    ,  .  ?  :!:  :!:  :!:

----------

R7KD

----------


## Eugene163

> http://www.protectionfilms2  4.com/art...bef4b5ccb5df51
>   .


       ?

----------


## RN3QN

,     HRD ,   ,,",   .

----------


## RW3PS

> ?


.     .       .  .
      ,          .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RN3QN

> RN3QN


, .  , .

----------


## UC4F

> DNS  4,3 ,  .  , ,120.


   QTH  4.3   :Crying or Very sad:

----------

R7KD

----------


## ua5aa

..   (      )     m (UR5EQF).      ,   ,      .   ,   . 
.   ..     - _"      ,    .                    _ "  .           .
    ?

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   ,      .   ,   .


 UR5EQF-Log   ()   OmniRig     .   .         OmniRig (      )     .               .     (ini.) ic7300    Rigs ....OmniRig.
P.S.     ,     ic7300            . .
 ,              USB   .      ,      .       OmniRig.  .

----------

ua5aa

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> .


  ic7300    .        W10 ,       ()       " ".    .      ic7300 ,     Kenwood ,  .

----------


## rn3ox

To ua5aa.  2010     ,    ,     .       , ,     .     - ?

----------

watcq

----------


## R6LCF

> 


    ?
  ,   .  ?

----------


## R6LCF

> ,     .


  ic7300      ,             .  .
     ,   .    , .   !
   ,            .   !

----------

R7KD

----------

R6LCF

----------


## RW3PS

> RS-BA1  .       USB.


  USB    ,      .       RS-BA1  Connection USB ( Remote)   115200.    .

----------


## R6LCF

> (fast agc)    ~7-10    -8 ?   ,      ,


     ,         USB audio codec  ,       ().   .  .... .      ,    . 
       (  USB audio codec       ,     )        WSJT-X  JTDX (   )

----------


## Eugene163

IC-7300   ,     () ,        DNR?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R7KD

> TONE CONTROL


 rx bass  rx treble  ,  .  .NR   5  ,      .    rx hpf/lpf,      . 73 !

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R6LCF

> IC-7300   ,..........


 ,    ,     .  .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## rz3dab

> ,     (fast agc)    ~7-10    -8 ?


  , .    .    ,              ,        .    ,      ,       .      ,           .    .      ft-8    ,     RF,  s-     .



> RS-BA1  Connection USB ( Remote)   115200.    .


,  .

----------

Serg

----------


## R6LCF

> RS-BA1 -  ?


    ?

----------

LZ1ZC

----------


## R5ZQ

> "


      , .          .     .

----------

UB3DMF

----------

UB3DMF

----------


## RN3QN

7300 9V1YC,      .
http://www.ea5yj.com/9v1yc-james-bro...-icom-ic-7300/

----------

Eugene163, R6LCF, R7KD, UA8U, UR7FM

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UB3DMF

> IC-7300!
> -      INRAD RX7300 RX Antenna Port?     Ebay,    ,   ,     ,  ,      .


    (   ))) ->http://shop.kuhne-electronic.de/kuhn...#_tab_content3

----------


## ua5aa

!
   ...      (  ,     ).       -  .   ?    ?

----------


## ua5aa

RF/SQL -  .  ,           (    )..      ..

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> ..


     /?      ,        .

----------


## R6LCF

(   )   .     ....   ,   .

P.S.               ,               .       .           ,   . !

----------

ua5aa

----------


## RA3BA

-  .    ,  ,     .  .       ?    () ?  ,         .

----------

ua5aa

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

"  "  .   "   "  .         ,       ....   ........  .      .    .  ,     ""  .       .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

..   -  .   -   "" .      ,     ,      ,            .

.. 718             ,  RZ3CC -   .  FT-950           .




> ..   ..    .


...   " " -  ?..  ,     !?

----------


## ua5aa

> "  "  .   "   "  .         ,       ....   ........  .      .    .  ,     ""  .       .


...   1.20    ,   ..     "" ,         ..

*  5 ():*

..    .      (  ) ? ...     ...

----------


## UA6LRR

IC-7610

----------


## BIRUSS

> ..   -  . 
> 
> ...   " " -  ?..  ,     !?


 .....   :Razz:     -     ....  :Wink: 


                  .

----------


## R9CC

.
 ..  .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IHbLxrzCCI

----------

ua5aa

----------


## Serg

*ua5aa*,     ,          ?
            ,     .

  ,     1  1,     ,   ,  100      ,     .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## Serg

*ua5aa*,     ,    .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> -,  MFJ-941


,, .       ....      ,       . ,  50.            ,  ,        ... ,  .       ,     *ua5aa* IV ...      .    .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## ua5aa

> //////.       ,     *ua5aa* IV ...      .    .


...-,      (    BBC) ,    

*  5 ():*




> ,     .
>        , 10         .


...       .      ,     ,                  .        ... ,     .

----------

.
 1.    mfj-1702c  ,  512,  PL-259.     100 /2 .
 -,   . 
 2. ,    ,   PL-PL.       .
 ...

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R7KD

, ,     IV.    ,   ""  .  ,     ?      RX/TX,     10 -20 ,  .   ..

----------


## ua5aa

> .......
> 
>  ,   IC-7300 ?


....- 10,15,20,25  30 

*  5 ():*




> , ,     IV.    ,   ""  .  ,     ?      RX/TX,     10 -20 ,  .   ..


... 1    ,     ,      20 ...    .




> .......
> 
>  ,   IC-7300 ?


....- 10,15,20,25  30 

*  5 ():*




> , ,     IV.    ,   ""  .  ,     ?      RX/TX,     10 -20 ,  .   ..


... 1    ,     ,      20 ...    .

*  37 ():*

..       .     (       ),         (        ).      .

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R6LCF

,    ,   Z-match .       ,    .      ,        "0".     ,         .   .   ,  .             100     (     ) ,   .....      ,        .        / , ""   !

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R7KD

> IC-7300 ?


, ,   20 .

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## BIRUSS

> .      7300    .  .


(             )

----------


## UC4F

590           ,  7300   ?

----------


## ua5aa

!
   !      -  !   , "  "      ... ""  500  -  70 .  :Wink:

----------

R6LCF

----------


## ua5aa

> ,    100  74.8


... ,    ,    - ,,   !  :Wink:      ,   -  ,       .   -  - 74,8 ,  - 424 ,       60   ,       3-      .      ,      100 .  :Wink:

----------


## UN3L

> ... ,    ,


   !     ,     ,  70  ,    ,    5  ,    :Super:

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

ATT.     ,       FT=950    .

----------


## R4IN

.         30  .   .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,     -  IC-7300?


 .   .   ?

----------

BIRUSS, Eugene163, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

*Eugene163*,        ?

----------

ua5aa

----------


## sgk

> ,  Icom  Preamp2.


  ( )   IC-7300   .     7300    .   AB4OJ         7300 .

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## RN3GP

> ,


  .  ,   ... :Crying or Very sad:       ,  . :Shocked:        -250  DI.

----------

ua5aa, UT1FT

----------


## ua5aa

..        .        OVF  .. . :Wink:

----------


## ua5aa

..  "" ?...   ?   "  "-     .          (    CW),         ,  OVF   "" (   7300    ).        .   ,          (    )      -    ,   ,   .         .   -     .       .     ,   ,     .

----------


## RN3GP

> ..  "" ?...   ?


 



> 


     ,            .




> .     ,   ,     .


,    , ,       ,    . 
     ,     .

----------

RN3GP

----------


## WT2J

,      IP+      02009.

----------


## UA8U

,    ,    .        . , ,    ,    ( RN3GP   ,   ). :Wink:

----------


## UA8U

,     NB      . 



> VIDTH


   WIDTH.

----------


## ua5aa

> 


...   FT-950,      OVF,   ""  .   (   ,       )     ,          ,   7300  ""      OVF -  .     IC-7300     ,   950-,                  .             ..   ,      .

----------

*ua5aa
*   ? 7300  950?    , 7300 ,   ?      ,  950    ,     .

----------


## R4DZ

> FT-950,      OVF


         ic  7300,

----------


## ua5aa

.. , ...500     50.   500      ..

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

> ic  7300,


...  ,  ,     .      ...        .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## RW3PS

> ...  7300  ""      OVF -  ...


 ,      OVF.    .

----------


## ua5aa

... , -   ,       , -     ,   ?       -   .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


 ic7300   .     "" .         ,.........    Kenwood      160/80     40. 50/50.   ,,   , .
  ,,  OVF   .                        .
       ,            .    .

----------

R7KD

----------


## UA8U

> ,,  OVF   .                        .


 ,  ,  ,  /  OVF?  , ,   ?     "  ".        .

----------

...   ,     ,  .

----------


## ua5aa

> ...   ,     ,  .


...     ...

----------


## ra3gn

ua8u
    , .
 :        ,    ,    ,   .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   ,   ,   "".
>   ;     ,    ,   (),          "",  ,      .


  ,    ?
   ic7300.        .      100%.    ,   .
         Yaesu FT950.      , ....      .         .   **    !   .
   ic7300   ,    ,    ,     !

    ""......

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UA3VBD

> ...    ,    ...


   :

  -   Delta  80    WiNRADiO G31DDC   "" 1:1     . 
            .       ,    ,     ,       ,   . -     - .
           ""     ,  -  .

----------


## R6LCF

> 220\220 1


             ?  -.

----------


## R6LCF

> .....


        .             .      ,.......        1/4  (     ).     .          , ()         .   ....  ."   , ".

----------

UA4NE, ua5aa

----------

R6LCF

----------

> "  ,     "


     : "   ,     " :Razz:

----------

ua5aa

----------



----------

> 7300 -  ""


    , ,   .

----------

R6LCF, ua5aa

----------

R7MU

----------


## R6LCF

> , ,   .


  ,    .  ic7300      ,    RS-BA1,    ,    . ,    .  .

----------


## ua5aa

> ,    .  ic7300      ,    RS-BA1,    ,    . ,    .  .


... ,      :Wink:

----------

> 


   ,          "Radioexpert.ru"
    .       .    ,      ,     .

----------


## R6LCF

> 


    .       ,.  , ....  ,   .             ,  !

----------


## ra3gn

,    "" ,       ,              .  ..   .

----------

W5ZZ

----------


## Eugene163

> .


     ...

----------

R6LCF

----------

Eugene163, R7KD

----------


## UT1FT



----------


## R6LCF

> ?


          .    ,        ,         , .  ,    .

----------


## Serg

-     ,   11    7300,  :

http://www.sherweng.com/table.html

Added 02/11/18
 Icom
 IC-7300
 Second Sample
 S/N 02012272

    IC-8600        !

----------


## UT4LW

> IC-8600


107     88   ,  ,  ? -  ! :Super: 



> 7300


84   ? -  ,    ?
 ::::

----------

Serg

----------


## YL2MU

> !   ,   ...


http://henryradio.ru/blog/IC-7300_mars/

----------

R7KD

----------


## Kia2700d

> 84   ? -


               .
    .     .  

 :Wink:

----------


## UA3VBD

> ...    .


Flex-5000a

----------


## UT1FT

)

----------

R6YY, R7KD

----------

R2AC, R7KD

----------


## UN3L

> 7300       3  ,  .


    ?    ?  !  ,    3!           !        !

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

> http://henryradio.ru/blog/IC-7300_mars/


  ! 
- ,  RX D416  ,     ...

  TX D422  ,  D419 ,      ....




> RF (/)


Hi-hi!

----------


## RA3BA

R6YY.         1319  1326    47-100  6,3.

----------

R6YY

----------


## WT2J

*IC-7300  Diplexer to split HF/VHF RF to different antennas*

https://vk2ji.com/equipment/ic-7300-review-and-accessory-projects/hfvhf-diplexer/

----------

R6YY, UA3VBD

----------


## Eugene163

> 1319  1326    47-100  6,3.


   ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Kia2700d

> 1319


   BA033FP  22      0.33  .    2.2   .    
https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data%2...P%20Series.pdf


 
A 22 F capacitor is recommended; however, be aware
that if an extremely large capacitance is used (1000 F
or greater), then oscillations may occur at low frequen-
cies. Therefore, be sure to perform the appropriate verifi-
cations before selecting the capacitor.
Also, we recommend connecting a 0.33 F bypass ca-
pacitor as close as possible between the input pin and
GND.

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## RA3BA

,  ,         7300      ,     .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UT4LW

> 7300


    ,     ,       .
    ,          .         50 .  7300-      ,      RMS ,    SpectraLab,       .
    .     ,        100     ,  ,  ,   .      0.01 ,      .
 ,      , ..  0  70 , ..           .
,   ,      ,  ( )    .       ,  .
   (    IC-7300) - .    7300  - PLL-,         .  ,   ,    , ..,   -    .

----------

R7KD

----------


## UA3VBD

> ...  ?


  IC-7300 -          ?   .  Texas Instruments International Inc.

----------


## UA6LGO

> (    IC-7300) -


,          . 
  ,     ; ,    ...

----------


## Kia2700d

> ,


      .  -     ,       ,   ,   , ,   ..  ::::

----------


## Kia2700d

> "  ", "  ", " "  ...


      .     6 ,  "".        .

----------


## Kia2700d

> "  2  4



 7300 3    .     .  

     ,    6.  .

----------


## Eugene163

"" 7300    FT-DX1200.    SSB   ,   7300   ,   ,     .    ,        .
  CW 7300  ,          7300.
         CW,     ..:
  Fl1,  PBT1-350,  PBT2-1000,  -SHARP,      -650.  NR   3.
   -!    Fl2  Fl3      ...
     FT-DX1200   NB,      .    7300      ...
   IC-7300   ,    ...

----------


## UA3VBD

*https://translate.google.ru/translat...s/&prev=search

IC-7300   
*
 ,      IC-7300        . .

*    :*

 IC-7300    ,       SSB - ,       , ,  ,   ,    ,     ,      !
 ( ):

   ,       -    ,       . RF Gain DOWN  ,      ,         .  RFG ,           -      AF,    -    .          ,      (,    1    20 ,    2 - 20   ).        ,    ,    .       ,            .        -   - 1     3.  ,  3    CW,      .      .  Twin PBT.      .         ,        .     ,   ,     Notch     .         ,   ,    -   .           ,     multi  ,       .        ,    ,         .    ,  .
,       ,  IC-7300          -    ,   -       ,  -      -   ,   OVF    .   ,  -.     ,  .

      dbmheaven,   Adam M. Farson VA7OJ / AB4OJ  George T. Baker W5YR
  - http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/dbmheaven.html

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R6LCF

> -  ,


    ,       .""   ,  OVF ,     .

----------

R7KD

----------


## R7KD

> Fl2  Fl3      ...


,     ,      .  50    CW.     ?     .

----------


## Eugene163

*  9 ():*




> ,  IP+   .    .


    IP+ ,      IP1  IP2...



> ,      .  50    CW.


   ,     ,  .    (PBT1, PBT2),   .     FL1   ...

----------


## ua3djg

> , ,   7300  .    ,     .     , ,     -   .  ,  IP+   .    .     )))


 .    ! ...  ,  .... ,       "",.....-     /   , R3DDL,   10 -,   :"  "....       ,     ...

----------


## R6LCF

> ...


......P.AMP1/ P.AMP2.

----------


## UA3VBD

> ...


 IC-7300  .

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## UA8U

> IC-7300  .


 IP1  IP2,      , .   .   YAESU  IPO (Intercept Point Optimization)  IP1  IP2   .




> .... !


 ,   ,   :Smile:

----------


## Eugene163

,   ,       ...

      ,  .

----------

ua5aa

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

... 0,25 -   .               .    .     ,    +24     .

----------

R7KD, ua5aa

----------

- 24      16 ,     ,          ..       3- .     .

----------


## rz3bw

+24 .

----------


## Eugene163

> +24 .


 24   240,       R4, R5  ,      ....




> 


      ,   ,     , UA5AA   ...

----------

R7KD

----------

USB - USB   ?

----------


## R6LCF

> USB - USB   ?


   .     ic7300  .      :

USB              ,,UR5EQF_Log  .      : 1)   ,   ,       ,  .(    ) 2) ,       :USB Driver(Version 1.20), Driver Utility and manuals.       ,.           .          , 7300    USB           . .  .7300   .   ic7300 USB audi codec . , /  (   ,  ) .  USB audio codec .....   ,  100% , 16/48000. ! .  USB audio codec .... ,    (   ) 50-75%  . 1/16/48000.  .     .
3) 7300,   ,14,076,00 SSB/USB ,   SSB   ,   MODE   DATA .        .
4) MENU -SET-Connectors-1) Data MOD-USB ;2)USB SEND-RTS;
 Cl-V----Cl-V USB Port---Link to(REMOTE)
5)     OmniRig ,  7300 OmniRig1 ,      -Afreet-OmniRig-Rigs---ini  7300( ). 
6)   ,.     DATA.   7300-    USB-D- FlL1   -     DATA- BW        ,,200-2800,  BW  . 
 , .    ,      .   ,     ,  .
   ,     SSB  (  )   .    ,  DATA  , .
   ,.

----------

R7KD, UA6LRR,

----------


## R6LCF

> .


    RigExpertTl-5 ,     .   ....        200-2500. ic7300             .  -  .    ,   ,                  106   /. ......   .RigExpert  Tl-5    , ,     USB       /,  CAT ,PTT   !

----------

R7KD, ua5aa, UA6LRR,

----------


## R7MU

> .


  ,      ,    ,    .
    ,     
https://wa7ewc.wordpress.com/2016/04...mode-settings/

----------


## R6LCF

> ....


 .         .



> TI-5     . .


      ,          "  " .

----------


## ua5aa

> - 24      16 ,     ,          ..       3- .     .


...,     5090 , -    .

----------

,        .      ,   ?

----------


## RN3QN

> ,     ......  .


       ?    ,,"?








> ,   , " ,  ".        ,    ,   ,  ,      ,  . ....   ,      SSB  .  ,


  .   ,, "?   .       
OM POWER, DXing    SSB/CW/RTTY,    ,             .     .      .      .    .  USB-USB    .    ,      ,  .     ,  .

*  11 ():*


OH2BH  OH3JR  OJ0.    , 7300-MK ll-PA.

----------

ua5aa

----------


## Eugene163

> ,     IP+ ???   2017 ,  ,    IP+


     ,    ,    IP+?   , ...      IP+   .

*  8 ():*




> -,   10-15 %    .     .


       "   ",    ...    10-15%  5-10%.

----------


## UA3VBD

> IP+?   , ...


    IP+  ? 

  :
   IP+
         .           . 
  IP Plus (IP+)    (IMD)     .
     -  (),       .
     Intercept Point (IP3)     .

"Sherwood Engineering HF Test Results "  10.02.2018   IC-7300:

"...While I have not found the need to run IP+ on my early 7300 on any band, the significant improvement of that feature is a welcome enhancement. Degradation in noise floor with IP+ is now approximately 1 dB." 

"...      IP +     7300   ,       .  ( )    IP +    1 ."     05.04.2016       9  13 .

.
" (dithering)        ( )          ,     ."

----------

Eugene163, ua5aa, UA8U

----------


## UA8U

> .


       -    .




> ,     .


    IP+        ?

----------


## UA8U

> .


    .    .     ?

----------

rn3ox, Serg

----------


## ra3gn

ua8u
 ,       .

----------


## rz3dab

> CW


      USB,     COM-.  UR5EQF   ,        DTR.         .  .   7100,    ,  TS-590   .         ,   7300     CW -        ,    USB.         UR5EQF  (  ),      5MContest   .      ,   7300.

----------



----------


## UT4LW

IP+ OFF, Sample 1 - DRIMD3 = 81 dB.
...
   .     ? () :Wink:

----------


## rn3ox

> .


   .

----------


## rn3ox

> ?


   ,    590 ,     . (  .)

----------


## UN3G/7

> .


    ,  .   .     TI-5  USB,  ,  FT-8    6 ,    ( 7 )     -24, -23, -22, -21 ,    -20   . TI-5   .       !   ,       TI-5  ,      10- .

----------


## UA4NE

*Eugene163*,          .      (    )      .     .          ,   .

  DDC    ,       .     -     .           ,     DR     -         .

----------

Eugene163, Serg, UA3VBD, UT4LW

----------

Eugene163, R7KD, UA3VBD, UA4NE, ur4mvj

----------


## R6LCF

> TI-5  ,      10- .


 .        .    " "  USB /.          ,       ,        ""   200-2500       .  ......

----------


## R6LCF

> .......


 "  "    .....   ,  .

----------

ua5aa

----------

K

----------


## RN3GP

> .


     " "   ( )   .          ,     ,    , ..           ,    ,      *    ,  * .            .     ,    .         ,  10  ,   .

----------

R7KD, R7MU

----------


## Eugene163

CW?  ,      MIC (  ).      ,       ...

----------


## RN3GP

> .


       ""   ,     ,  -   +  +   ,       ,     ,       , - ,      .    ,           .

----------


## Eugene163

> CW   .


     ,   ...

*  14 ():*




> ?
>   ,      ?


      "     (3)     ".     .         . ...

----------


## UN3G/7

> "


   ,   ,    0    .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RT3B

> ,   ...


  ....
   ,
     .



> ......,      .



  ?
      .......
  /

----------

ua5aa

----------


## Eugene163

> .......
>   /


      ...



> ,
>      .


        ...

----------


## R6LCF

> ...


 Eugene163        :   ,  ,    .        ,  , ,  17:00.    .     "".   ,   .    .   , !
P.S.    ,             IC7300.(    ).        ,      .    !

*  18 ():*

   ,                ic       , .         HEIL PL-2T .     !

----------

R7KD, UA3VBD, ua5aa

----------

K

----------


## ua5aa

.. 7300  ,           ,           (      usb  (     7300-?).      mmstv, mmtty.. :Shocked:

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> mmstv, mmtty..


        .      Google ,Yandex  .  .

https://wa7ewc.wordpress.com/2016/04...mode-settings/

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

...   , .   .          .  ,         7300       .        7300 ( 94h)     mtty  msstv. ,     ,         :Wink:

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> 


  .     RS-BA1      /        .     .... .   ,         ,    ,     ic7300        .     SD    ,      .      .    ,      .       .....         .      RTTY ,   ,    ......        ,     , ,   .     ""  FT8 ,         ,        .   ,  .   ,.

----------

R7KD

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R6LCF

> 


  .             .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> 


 ,   " ".

----------


## R6LCF

> ? ,    .


 #5070

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## RA1AFS

-17?

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## RU6AY

IC-7300,     log UR5EQF  , ..      ,   .     -  .     ,     .    ...     7300  ,     - .     USB.
     ,     ?

----------


## R6LCF

> ,     ?


#5100

----------


## R6LCF

> ...


      USB,(       )  :     COM   ic7300.     OmniRig .         .......  ic7300 ini.       ,   ,.       .

----------


## RU6AY

*Retiree*,   ,  7,    ,       .  7300ini.      Rig.
CI-V USB Echo Back - ON -    .

----------

RU6AY

----------


## RU6AY

!  !   ,     ,       .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## WT2J

JTDX    .
             RX=TX.

----------

UN3G/7

----------

UN3G/7

----------


## R6LCF

,    ,       , "  "   .  DX     ,  ,   .....    DX           . ........

----------

R6LCF

----------


## ua5aa

.... ?... 7610 ?     ...   .....  ,    ...   ,

----------


## BIRUSS

.
         .

  ....... :Neutral:

----------


## Ic-7300

main cpu, ..  ,   ,      agc/t ,    ,    ...

----------

R0RR

----------


## R0RR

1.21.          "OVF",  ,  ,  ()  . -  .  1.20     "P.AMP2" ,     () ,   ,   1.14,      "OVF"  .

----------

R7KD, UA3VBD, UA6LRR, UA8U

----------


## R0RR

.     .  ,      -  .
 -     ()?
     ,    ...

----------


## ua0km

,    RS-BA1  USB-D ?   . 
SSB  USB - LSB. DATA , PSK  .   .
  UR5EQF - JTDX,   CW SSB     FT8  ,    SSB USB     -.      .

----------


## RN3QN

UA0KM
  ,  MIC SET ?

----------


## RA3BA

1.21.   SD     ,     3.8 . , 7300    " ". , ,    .  1.20   .       1.21?   -     ,  ?

----------


## UN7LAP

-     "7300" -      -           *.dat * ..   "7300"
   "" -         "__ "

----------


## RA3BA

- ?    -?

----------


## RA3BA

> :
> *      SD-   *IC-7300* (..    ).      1.20,     .
> *     ( ,  - ).  .
> !


      .   ,      ,   ?     7300.

*  5 ():*




> -     "7300" -      -           *.dat * ..   "7300"
>    "" -         "__ "


  ,  , ,   "".     ?   ,    -         ?          .

----------


## ua5aa

> "   ",  ATT   ....  .


... .   ,     -    :Wink: 




> :
> *      SD-   *IC-7300* (..    ).      1.20,     .
> *     ( ,  - ).  .
> !


...    ,      .     BIRUSS

----------

UN7LAP

----------


## UA8U

> ,     -


 ,  ?




> (    ,   ),


    "  "

----------


## RA3BA

-      1.21 .       21-24-28       1-2 ( !,  ,  ).      ,   ,   1  2   ( 2 OVF  ,     - ).  :   -    .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


       ,    ,   -  .

----------

R0RR

----------


## RN3QN

> USB ,


   MIC ACC USB

----------


## UA8U

> 21-24-28       1-2


  ,         " ".  :Super:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------

UT4LW

----------


## Serg

>      21-24-28       1-2

,   ...     " ",     ,            " "  , ,       13,15,17,   40    6, 7.3  9, ..     ,  -.

    "    " -        .

      .      (OVF,  ) ?  -10 (pre off),   .

----------

R0RR

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    RS-BA1  USB-D ?


   #5162

----------


## R6LCF

> 1.21?   -     ,  ?


     .   . **     SD    .   ,  .......  Yes ...... . :        SD    !

----------


## ua0km

> #5162


     USB-D...

----------


## R6LCF

> USB-D...


    ic7300      USB Data    : USB SEND-RTS ,    RS-BA1 USB SEND-off ,     .... #5162

  ,         ,    ,     ic7300        .

P.S.      ....           ,                  200/2500 .          ,    SSB /USB   .      7300 ,    .   ,  .

----------


## UT4LW

? -   .
,            70 .       ,   "".    .
  -   OVF. :Wink:

----------

R7KD, UA6LRR

----------


## UT4LW

*Retiree*,    ,          .          ,  -   OVF.

----------


## R6LCF

> ,          .          ,  -   OVF.


      ""      ?       " "   ,  .   ........ .

----------

R7KD, UA6LRR

----------


## UA8U

:Smile: .

----------

R7KD

----------

R7MR

----------


## R6LCF

> .


      ,      40 ,     .         ,       , 1-42  / 50        3  .           (  )        ( ).          ,     .....    ""     .(    ,  " ")     ,   ,  ......    80/160   .... ...     .

----------


## UA8U

> 


   " "   HI-FI ESSB    ,  --      -...,          ?       IC-7300      ? .

----------


## RN3QN

> ...           ,                  200/2500 .          ,    SSB /USB   .      7300 ,    .   ,  .


,   ,    ?   ,      .

----------


## RN3QN

> ,  "  "      !


,     , !

----------


## R7KD

> 


  ,   .  ::::     ,    .   .

----------

Eugene163, R6LCF

----------


## RU6AY

*RT3B*,         ic-7300 . ,  ,   usb

----------


## BIRUSS

40-         ovr     RF.
           .
   -.
       .

----------

> OVF   . 1


   7   ,    ,       14   .

----------


## R6LCF

.  .      "   ic7300  ."    ,     RS-BA1   .

----------

RU6AY

----------


## RT3B

> RSBA    ...   1.95


https://www.icom.co.jp/world/support...m/RS-BA1/1_96/

----------

RU6AY

----------


## ua5aa

> .......,          ?       IC-7300      ? .


....        ,       ,   ,    ( 20..30   3,5  - .  BBC).    -       .               -   .     ? -            ,                  ,     .         .


...p/s/ ...,   #5220  5223  *Serg -     *

----------


## Eugene163

> ? -            ,                  ,     .


       MFJ-941   ...

----------


## UA8U

*Eugene163*,  IC-7300   MFJ?       .

----------

UA8U

----------


## UA3VBD

IC-7300 -      - 1 .

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


    ,                  .
   2   100  -        .
 :Wink:

----------

RN3GP

----------


## UA8U

> ,       . /- (  ) 0.


 , .      Eugene163,   IC-7300       ,          MFJ-941  "    ", ..     .

*  16 ():*

      (7610) ,  : "   

 ,        .
      .
   /  .
 ,       .
    .
   .


    V1.06    IC-7610   ".       IC-7300

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> 


   /       .

----------


## RU6AY

IC-7300!        RS BA-1  IC-7300,  ,     
*RT3B*,  *Retiree.      (  ZS-1).    -      *    ?    ?

----------


## BIRUSS

> /       .


       RX-TX.     7300    ?
             .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


            ,      3.       .    ,   .
              ()     .       ,    :    !
       .        .

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## ua5aa

...   **            ,       -  ,    ,   21..28        ,      .      3,5..10

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R7KD

> -


,   .

----------


## rx1ae

, .   ZS-1    .   ZS-1  2-

----------


## Serg

IC7300, ,      .

*>*
_>      13  ,    ._

,  ,      IC7300  7, 14  21   -.
    , ..   .
   ,        .
 ,   ,   ,   3-4  ,     .
    .
 - ,       20         "-". (,   ,    )

*> UA3VBD*
_>         IC-7300 -      - 1 ._

  -  .   - ,         (  ),        -  .

   :

1)      20-30 ,         .
2)   -       ,     100-500-1000-3000  .. ,   20  .     ,    . ..        - ,  .
3) "",   UT4LW,   .   ,    10  ,     "   ",   .

 - ,      20-30 "",        ,      .
    ,       .        "    "  ,        99% .

----------

Eugene163, K, RA3BA, rn3ox, UA3VBD, ua5aa, UT2UU

----------


## UA8U

> UA8U    ,


 -,   ,  .      ? -,    .

----------


## RT3B

> ?



!     ....




> Averaging

----------


## RU6AY

,   RS BA-1,     .   .  - ,     .

----------


## RU6AY

,  , K0PIR   7300   HDSDR...  . https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6xfsfpWIUw&t=315s

----------


## R6LCF

> 7300   HDSDR...  .


 ,   ,   ,   . .



> .  - ,     .


   :  USB      .    RS-BA1    . 
  ...... ,   .    .      .......    RS-BA1  , .
   ,        SSB/USB    , USB Data.

----------


## RU6AY

*Retiree*,  ,     .         Upconvert.RTL2832U&H  DSDR       .   !

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UA8U

*Ic-7300*, ,     Flex   / ?   ,    .   ,  "" (  )     ,      :Smile:  ::::

----------


## Serg

BPF   ,  - ?
           ...

----------

R7KD, ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

... .        3   FT-8         .      -  ,   ,        . .

----------

R6LCF

----------

ua5aa

----------


## UN3G/7

.           Vd  TEMP,   CW Vd        .       ,    (),    50,      .         ,   .

----------


## ua0km

> .           Vd  TEMP,   CW Vd        .       ,    (),    50,      .         ,   .


 ,

----------

UN3G/7

----------


## R6LCF

> LC-  .......


       ,   .             .           !

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

(+) .    .ic7300   ,    . 1.    ,         03 .          0,3       .       ,      .    -             . .  ,     .   ,"  "!

----------

R7KD, ua5aa

----------

R6LCF, UA3VBD

----------


## rz3bw

OVF .

   Mu-TUNE  YAESU.
       -  .  :Sad: 




 ,   IC-7300    IC-7610?
! :Razz:

----------

rz3bw

----------


## rz3bw

> ,       :
> 
> When changing connection to MTU-80/40, It was very clear and effective!


      .     - ,  - .
     IC-7300  :Smile:

----------


## ua5aa

!
  ,           7300.
   ,       QTH ,        .      QTH         . (            ).       ,     RS-BA1,  .           6   ,         ,  ,    ,   .   ,   .     HRD,         7300.
        RForb  KG6YPI .          (UR5EQF)    ,     .         ,       , ,    . .
 RCForb      ,     ,         ,   TeamViuver.   ,   ,   UR5EQF.
   ,      ,   USB-D,         »,        »       USB-D.       .
 ,        .    ,     DYN DNS    IP  ,     100    .
       RCForb     ,  USB   (    3)     VSPE.   (     ),               .
 Team Viever   HRDelux,    .     Skype,    ,   ,  .     CW   .

----------


## EU1KY

*ua5aa*,      TeamViewer   .       Chrome Remote Desktop,     .          : CRD    "" ,   -.         ,     .

----------


## Serg

,    :
http://ac0c.com/main/page_ft5k_utune_filters.html

  40  -6 250.     6,   10   (  )      7.3-7.5,  6  9 -  .       (  "  ")       .      ,     ...


>      42"  ?

    7300   19"   "",   .

----------


## UA8U

,     , "  " :Wink: 




> IC-R8600      IQ.


 ,     .

----------


## UA6LRR

> 


   Display       .

----------

rx1ae

----------


## watcq

> !
>   ,           7300.
>    ,       QTH ,        .


RS-BA 1     .http://www.qrz.ru/software/category/...on-programmers
.

----------


## watcq

> ,     http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/...m/RS-BA1/1_96/


/    s/n,      .

----------


## R6LCF

RS-BA1 v.100 +.       .    ,v.1.96 .

----------


## ua5aa

.. ,   196 (      1.20,    1.21,      ).   ,        ...    ? ,    remote  -      ?..        ..

*  27 ():*

... ,     ,         :Shocked: ,           .  ,     .,        ...   ! ..   .. :Sad: 

*  16 ():*

..,    .        RCForb -       .     WAKE UP  " "-   .     ,      -       .     \       1 .    .        RS-BA c   .  - .

----------


## R6LCF

RS-BA1  : 1) Unlink from -[REMOTE] 2)USB SEND-off.
   UR5EQF_Log ,  OmniRig   :1) Link to 2) USB SEND -RTS.  !    OmniRig  :
     ,Icom  !

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

....   ,   USB 3?       ,    115000 .                 usb3   ?

...   19200   ...       ,       115000 !?

----------


## R6LCF

> IC-7300  OmniRig  USB ?   !      USB  ,  , RigExpert  ,     ,   . .


 RigExpert     .     "0"       ,  ,     ,      IC7300.     .       OmniRig       .   ini 7300      Omni Rig?      , .    .    .

----------


## Eugene163

NB?     ,   ,  .    FT-450D,  NB      ,  7300   NB  ...  : LEVEL-50,  DEPTH-6,  WIDTH-50.  ,   ,    ?

----------


## UN3G/7

> ,   ,    ?


 !      599 +++,  NB ,       !




> ,  115000   ..


        USB   115200.

----------


## RT3B

> ..  115200   .  .


  ,    LSB ....

----------

R6LCF

----------


## RT3B

S-?   3 ,  ?
 LSB    ,    7.076.230  .
     ALL.TXT ?
    ?
 -  DIGI MODE ?

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

...      , ,  USB  USB-D ? ...




> S-?   3 ,  ?
>  LSB    ,    7.076.230  .
>      ALL.TXT ?
>     ?
>  -  DIGI MODE ?


... -  . ,  ?...  ...      , -       ?

*  21 ():*




> RS-BA1       .https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOpiSDzW3-g


....   -  !          -             ..      . :Wink: 

..,  R3TB  ,  "    ?
 -  DIGI MODE ? " -    ,    ?..  ,   ..

----------


## BIRUSS

20-.     NB.          .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

> NB.


 -        NB...         (    ),  NB    .  ICOM ""  NB  IC-7300...

----------


## ua5aa

> -        NB...         (    ),  NB    .  ICOM ""  NB  IC-7300...


..     -      :Wink:

----------


## rz3dab

> ,   CW   SSB


 ?   - )))      ,   ?)))

----------


## UA6LGO

> -


, ,    :(

----------

SSB   ,  ?

----------


## rk3tv

!      "CW"      SSB     !!!

----------

BIRUSS

----------


## UC4F

> !      "CW"      SSB     !!!


   ,  cw  ssb     - 

*  7 ():*




> SSB   ,  ?

----------


## UN3G/7

> ,   CW   SSB


     !

----------


## Eugene163

> ,   CW   3.6 ,   SSB 50 )))


  ,   ?      .

----------


## R9CC

*DX Engineering RTR-2 Modular Receive-Transmit Interfaces DXE-RTR-2*

----------


## Ic-7300

-  ,         "bw"

*  8 ():*

          .4-6

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## ua4pow

> ,    ,  ,            ...          .       ,    ...     .          .       ,      .
>   ,     ,  .


     (   )  .

----------


## ua5aa

... !
    RS-BA,    .       (    )   IP .   VPN      ( Zyxel Keenetil II) .          ,   Hyawei    VPN -   "  ".     RS-BA     (     ).        USB-D,   RS-BA       -  LSB   USB ..... :Sad: .    RCForb    " "    ,    . ,        USB-D          ,    ,             USB-D..  ,        :Question:

----------

ua5aa

----------


## RA1CAC

> ...    RS-BA,    ....


,  ,   RS-BA,    :

RS-BA1    ,  ,  ,   ,    . 
  ! 
      ,  -    . -   , . 
   ,     . 
       , ,     -   ,    .  ,        . 

,    ? 

.        100 ,    - Windows XP.

----------


## ua5aa

> ,  ,   RS-BA,    :
> 
> .....
>   ! 
>       ,  -    . -   , . 
>    ,     . 
> ...
> ,    ? 
> 
> .        100 ,    - Windows XP.


.... ,     ..




> ,    VFO B,    .


..     ,       RemoteControl =  USB-D    USB.

----------

RA1CAC

----------


## ua5aa

> ? ?
>   USB-D   .     ,    -D.


..     -  , ,      ,   ,      ,  " "    ,   ,    ""   -.    -.    -   ""    RCForb   ,   VFO B   USB-D,        ... , ...    VFO A.  ,      "",   ""    RCForb ,     ""  VFO B ...    USB-D .. .   "".(  ,     ).   -    SSB , CW -  RCforb   c  VF0-A.  "" RCForb (     )       Remote Control.     "" -   RCForb     VF0-B,      USB-D.    ,     USB-D ..""  USB. 
    ,  RemoutControl       USB-D ,      ""   .           ,        ....

----------

R6LCF

----------


## RT3B

> ..     -  , ,      ,


!
     USB-D?
  ?
    Icom Virtual Audio Driver....
        ?
      USB        ?
   .....  , ,   RS-BA1     D-.
   (  )   USB.

----------

ua5aa

----------


## Andrey-K

IC-7610. ,  IC-7300     .

----------

R7KD

----------


## Andrey-K

> .....   ?


  DATA  IC-7300    IC-7610, IC-7600, IC-7410, IC-7100...... 



> Retiree    ,          - USB-D   ,     USB.


 DATA   SSB,    .        USB  LSB.    USB.   .

----------


## Andrey-K

,      .       RS-BA1  DATA.
     .     USB Audio codec .
     ,        DATA. 
     FT-8   IC-7600 + RS-BA1 + WSJT-X + Omni-Rig + VAC.   .

----------


## UB3DMF

-   ,    s  RS-BA1  "" ...     Apple?

----------

UB3DMF

----------


## Dimitrii

> -        USB        ?


VSPE

----------


## Dimitrii

> -   usb #3, VSPE     2. ..    2    2.  OmniRig -  ..  2.


  . 
+     .
 -      http://dl2kq.de/trx/2-12.htm
          .

:      -    pci-e   4

----------


## ua5aa

> . 
> +     .
>  -      http://dl2kq.de/trx/2-12.htm
>           .
> 
> :      -    pci-e   4


...? -    ...  .   ,      VSPE.   ,    7300  USB.      FT-950,      -  .

----------


## ua5aa

> .....
> 
>     ?
> hldns .


...       ? (   ).         ,      DDNS ?     ,             -    ? 
        IP      VPN                 ...

...        hldns : " *  ,        , ,     .     ,   , ip-.     ,    .      .**       ip-, , ,      vpnip.ru.    ip-  vpn-.

...* *vpnip.ru* ..   - " " ,           ,   ..

----------


## ua5aa

....  , -

----------


## RT3B

> .......-          ""       -    Remoute Utility ; " Real serial device error" ......


     ?
      .....

  -  :


  7610,   7300   .

----------


## Eugene163

,    ...

----------

UN7LAP

----------

R6LCF

----------


## Eugene163

> ,      ???


 ,  ,     ,   ... :!:

----------


## Eugene163

> -    93  102 ,   105)


  ,   ,   ...
          .

----------


## EU1SW

> 


       ,      )
,    )
  ,    ,    90  100 ,   ,     )

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## ua5aa

!
        IP     ( Keenetic II) c     VPN .                   .    -    IC-7300    Icom Remoute Control.   .    .   .  ,    .     VPN     ,      ***. *    -       =0,       .

----------


## RW3PS

*ua5aa*,
,  IPSEC VPN.    .




      .



 VPN      .  IPSEC NAT    . 
       ,  PPTP    .

              IP,    IP,   IPSEC  PPTP   NAT   .        .    192.168.2.,     192.168.223.xxx 
     RS-BA.
  IP  172.16.1.33,      172.16.1.33  IP     Icom (192.168.223.xxx).


,  .  :Smile:

----------

R6YY, ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

!
     .       ""  " "         (   )   .      "" (       )         .  ,   220   ""     ,    ,      ,   ""     TeamViewer    .    100%  ,    220    ""  ,     ,    -   *GSM-*  (   ),        .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

...   ,   ,      .    TeamViewer -   .

----------


## ua5aa

> wake-up-on-lan,   (   ),     "  "  
> 
>    100%,       WOL .
>         RDP.


...      ""   -   .    .            QTH  -    .     ...        (   ).     RDP ,    ...




> .
> wake-up-on-lan.pdf


..   -  ,     ,      ..   4545...  ... .

----------


## ua5aa

> .
>          ""    .
>   .
>        .
> +          ..        .
> 
> ps^   ))       ??           ))    10


...,     ""     (GA-970,  ,   ,     ),       .
            -     -  ..

..         -      qth,         -0              qth

*  20 ():*

..   .       (  UR5EQF)     ,       ,      .           ,       ?  OmniRig         (7300)     (   USB     VSPE   5).        VSPE,        TCP ,     TCP  (    VSPE        ?

----------


## RW3PS

*ua5aa*,
 ,     ( -   )...  IP   , VPN   ,  .

Icom   .    3389  RDP (   Windows).  Kennetic ll  ,   .       .

   QTH    IP  ,    ,  ,   RS-BA    RDP,      (    ""  :Smile:  )

P.S.              IP.

----------


## ua5aa

*rw3ps,  -* ,     ,   ""

----------


## RT3B

> ...
> ..        ..........  ..      . ............


    RS-BA1.

----------


## ua5aa

!
 ,    .     .     .   ,            (   ),      12 ,    Unicom,      .     .  * Unicom*    1        .       (    Unicom) ,    . ( ** ).    8- ,      3 (  3  ),    5.     ( Remoute Control, Remoute Utility )   .     : -   Advanced BIOS Futeres AMD APM Master Mode  ON, -   Power Management SetupACPI Suspend Tape  S1 (POS),   S3(STR) ,          .    S1  ,      (    ).     WAKE UP   .    AC Back Function ( Full  ON),          220,   .  ErP   .    ,       .
    .   Remoute Station    Team Viewer         Base Station PC . (  Team Viewer           ) .   Team Viewer       Base Station PC.    Unicom (           WINDOWS ).         ( 3 )     (  1, 2 ) .  USB   .   VSPE   USB  ( 3  ) ,                 ,   ,      USB  ( 3  ) .        Remoute Utility,   Remoute.   . , ,   Remoute Station PC     Remoute Utility  Control, Control    .-       .  .       (      -   ,    .    .   ) .             .

----------

R4WBB

----------


## ua5aa

!
   . .  .  ""  .   .   .      (   .  .   ,    ,      . (  4   14  17-  ,   ,   - .)

----------


## Eugene163

> 1       DX ,


      FAST         DX...

----------


## UA8U

> ...   , -    IC-7300


      ....

----------


## R5ZQ

> 16


  .       3 , .    .

----------


## Serg

> IC-7300   MF Band ATT     ,     -     - "".


  RF gain -        ,           - ,     ,   .   -    150  500 (  474  ).

----------


## ua3djg

> RF gain -        ,           - ,     ,   .   -    150  500 (  474  ).


   RFG,  , "" , OVF ,     ,    DCF.   GP    ....  -   , ,    .    , ,       ,         ....    /   TS-590S,      ,  ....   IC-7300....

*  11 ():*

        136,    ,   IC-7300       /  ...

----------

K

----------


## ua3djg

> A    .
> 
> http://www.wireless.org.uk/features.htm
> 
> http://www.qsl.net/on7yd/136brew.htm


  .  ,    ....   Loop ant. IC-7300 "",        GP   . ,    ""   ,    LW ""

----------


## RA3BA

> ?...


     .         .

----------

R7MU

----------

Eugene163

----------


## WT2J

,     David, G0MRF,         IC756   7300        LW.


 
 David, G0MRF, provided the following  assessment of the Icom-7300 after being modified for use on 630-meters.   He was kind enough to send these details and allow me to publish them  so that others might be able to make an informed decision when faced  with the purchase of a rig for use at 472 kHz.  Enjoy!  Hello John. A couple of weeks ago I invested in a  new IC7300.  Mainly to experience the SDR aspects of the radio, but also  to see how it performs on 630m.  My local dealer was more than happy to  feed me a cup of coffee while his engineer removed a couple of diodes  to broadband the transmitter. After a few days of informal testing,  the results are an interesting mix  Which is to be expected as the  radio was never designed for transmitting below top band.  Note. All  IC7300 radios may not be the same as this one. Transmitter:
The transmitter, once broadbanded, operates nicely down to about  700kHz.  At 640kHz the indicated SWR increases to 2:1 and as you reduce  the frequency further the radios automatic protection system begins to  reduce the output power.  At 630m this IC7300 produces 10 Watts output  with a DC input of 7 Amps at 13.8V. The indicated SWR is around 5:1 into  a Bird 50 Ohm load.  The RF output does needs a dedicated low pass  filter as the 3rd harmonic is only 18dB down on the carrier and  everything up to the 5th harmonic exceeds FCC limits. Receiver.
I compared the receive performance on 475kHz with 1850kHz using CW mode  and a 1.2kHz filter.  The audio was fed to my PC running SDR Sharp to  look at audio output level and the background noise.  If operated below  the AGC operating point the dB change in RF input signal is reflected  directly in the audio level visible on SDR sharp. Input for an indicated S5 on the radio:
1850kHz = apx. -92dBm
475kHz   = apx  -74dBm    ( A difference of 18dB ) Sensitivity:
The radio appears to have a 7dB higher background noise on 630m when  compared to 1850kHz. The reason for this is not immediately clear but it  does mean that to overcome the extra noise the input signal must be 7dB  higher than on top band. After some calibration and checks on the  AGC action I decided to measure the signal level necessary to produce  an audio output that indicates -44dB on SDR sharp. On 1850kHz the background noise level  was indicated as -67dB and a -44dB audio signal was produced with an RF  input of  -130dBm. ( S:N = 23dB).  On 475kHz  an indicated -44dB audio  signal on SDR sharp was produced with an RF input of -113dBm. ( A  difference of 17dB ). Observations:
1) The receiver is around 17dB less sensitive at 475kHz when compared to  1850kHz. This is consistent with the 18dB difference necessary for  indicating S5 on the signal meter.
2) If the apparent 7dB higher background noise is real, then this increases to 24dB down when looking at signal to noise ratio.
3) My IC756 and many other radios have better receive performance than the IC7300 Is the IC7300 the ultimate answer for a  commercial radio that works on 630m straight out of the box?  Clearly  not. The receiver requires a reasonable preamp to make its sensitivity  comparable to many 20yr old radios.  But on the positive side, the  modern DSP filtering, inbuilt waterfall display and ease of interfacing  mean that its probably worth the effort to make the 7300 work rather  than building a transverter or a dedicated transceiver for 630m.  When  630m is finally widely available to the amateur community it shouldnt  take ICOM too long to bring this radio up to a reasonable standard.  I  get the feeling that the transmitter really does want to work on the  band, but some little detail in the protection circuit is holding it  back. Regards David  G0MRF                     



  .
http://www.g0mrf.com/

----------

K

----------


## R5ZQ

> 3        ....    3 ?..        ?...


    3     250 ..     .          .     ,     ,      .  .       ,       .

----------


## WT2J

> AG2T,     ,      IC-7300 .   5437          136 .     .    TS-50       /.        IC-7300,     LW   .   -    , -  ,         ?    ,  OVF   ,    ,     RFG   ...      400        IC-7300...



*ua3djg*.
  ,  7300                ,   ,    400,        ,     .

----------


## ra4fdq

*Retiree*,  !   ic-7300   ?        ...      USB    ,  ,,    .     ...   ,  ,   !     .     ,         ,  ...  SSB  ,    ...   ?enu-Set-Connectors  : ACC/USB IF Output Level-50, ACC MOD Level-50, USB MOD Level-40, Data off MOD-MIC, DATA MOD-MIC,CI-V Baud Rate-9600, CI-V Address-94h, I-V Transceive-OFF, CI-V USB REMOTE Transceive Address-00h, CI-V (CI-V Output (for ANT)-off,
I-V USB Port-Link to (Remote),CI-V USB Baud Rate 9600, I-V USB Echo Back-OFF, USB Serial Function-CI-V, RTTY Decode Baud Rate-9600, USB SEND-RTS, USB Keying (CW)-DTR, USB Keying(RTTY)-DTR...   ONNECTORS   ?     -  -?         TS-480SAT     .

----------


## Ic-7300

Ra4fdq,       -      ,     ,

----------


## us4el

"    ,  ,    !" :Cool:

----------

R5ZQ, R7KD, R7MR

----------

ua5aa

----------


## UA8U

> !


    () :Smile:

----------

UN3G/7

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## ra4fdq

*Retiree*, !           IC-7300.   ,  ,  ?  ,   WSJTDXInterfase   CAT.                    ...

*  56 ():*

,!  USB ,     ! , 10 , ,   .

----------


## UN3G/7

> ...


1.     ,      IC-7300    .
2.   ,        IC-7300   ,       .
3.    Radio  WSJT-X.

!     ! :Laughing:

----------


## UA3VBD

"N9EWO's Review on the Icom IC-7300 SDR HF / 50 MHz Transceiver (for SWL Use) " - http://webpages.charter.net/n9ewo2/ic7300.html 

   - https://translate.google.ru/translat...ml&prev=search

----------


## ua3djg

!  UA3DJG / RA3DAB      IC-7300,      ,    2017  (  ).  , -  .... , -    (   -  )  .     IC-7300,  2016 ,,         1,5  ,    : 1.      LO -  119 dbc ,  141 dbc.  2.  IMD3 ( 20  )  IP+OFF :  70 / 102 ,  75 / 102  ( -   , -  ,  ,      .  DDC  ). 3.  IMD3 ( 20 )  IP+ON :  96 ,  100 .     ,      LO, -    ,   TS-590S,       ... ,   ICOM  ....    : BAND 14 mhz, AGC OFF, PREAMP OFF, CW,  BW = 500  hz, SHARP.  .

----------

Eugene163, R7KD, RA3BA, UA3VBD, UA8U, WPI

----------


## ua3djg

,    .  ( S/N = 10db )  IP+OFF : -126 dbm (      J / E ).  ~ 0,1 .   IP+ON : -118 dbm ( J )  -123 dbm (  ).  ~0,28  ~0,15 , .       ( -5 dbm ),   -     1...2 , ,   -    .

----------

UA8U

----------

Eugene163, R7KD, us4el

----------


## sgk

> UA3DJG / RA3DAB            1,5  ,    : 1.      LO -  119 dbc ,  141 dbc.


   141dbc, ( -141 dBc)     ?

----------


## sgk

> 10 .


     ,      " "  (   )         .

   ,   IC-7300 2016   -119 dBc  10   -141 dBc  10  IC-7300 2018  .    #5470, 5475.
 22    .      -137 dBc  10   AB4OJ -144 dBc  10 .      ,        .

 AB4OJ    2016    2018 .   (-119 dBc  10 )      IC-7300 2016     ,    ""                ICOM.
  "  "    .   .

,       (     )        " "       30  .

----------


## sgk

> , ,  ,       , -       2016  2017 ...


 



> IC-7300,  2016 ,,         1,5  ,    : 1.      LO -  119 dbc ,  141 dbc.


    ,   -119 dbc  10    IC-7300 2016 .  ICOM  2015     -137 dbc  10 .        20     ,       ?    2015        2018  (  )   4-6 .   22-23     ,       .

----------

Eugene163, R7KD, RN3QN, rz9yp

----------


## sgk

> /   .


         .   ,        "".            , .         , .

----------


## UN3G/7

> .   ,        "".            , .         , .


  ,      .

----------

R7KD, UA6LRR

----------


## UA8U

> ,    -   !


 ,  ,  ,    .          .

----------


## UA8U

> ?


          .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Zigmas

https://icom.va2fsq.com/download-and-buy/

----------


## RN3GP

> 


 :Shocked:

----------


## R6LCF

- ,  .........      .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


   ,   .    .        .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   .   .        .


 .   ..UR5EQF_Log  .     (  ) ,      ( W10Pro 64bit.) +       -SET-Connectors-CI-V-USB Port-Link to(REMOTE) / Unlink from (REMOTE) ,       ,  .      .
  .

----------


## R6LCF

> VSPE      W10Pro 64bit.


 :http://www.eterlogic.com/Products.VSPE.html ,      .....      !    SunSDR2  64bit    , "....... "   .

----------

ur5mid

----------


## WT2J

,.
    "Commander" b  Pan adapter.
http://www.dxlabsuite.com/commander/

----------


## Zigmas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVVm5KambB0

----------

ua3djg

----------


## Ic-7300

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVVm5KambB0


       , zigmas    ,   
       rs-ba1,

----------

R7KD, RU6AY

----------


## Zigmas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVVm5KambB0

----------

,  ,   ,   .

----------

Eugene163, UN3G/7

----------

RZ6M, UR7FM

----------


## R5ZQ

QRZ.ru,   8          .   ,  ,             .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## rz3bw

IC-7300. 
 .            .

----------


## RN3KK

> ""   ?


     .       7300,     ( )  .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


   .    , .   .  ,    .   5512      .     .

----------


## rz3bw

,    "" .
  ,     ,  IC-7300  .
 -    .
  .
 ,          ,    ,     .
,   .

----------


## R6LCF

> 50 ,    ,    .


         50 .    !

----------


## UA8U

> 50 .    !


          , .. ,     ?     .

----------


## UA8U

50 ., ...

----------


## rn6xc

> .      ,    .


     " ",      Icom,   ,      .   ,  ?

----------

Eugene163

----------

> ""     ""


 ICOM   ,  IC 703, IC 7300  IC 7610

----------


## Eugene163

> ,    ,    .


   7300,   ,    .

----------


## R6LCF

,   : 



> ,    ?         .


        .





> ,   40 ., 7.000-7.200     .


  ,           .  ,   ""     . , 40....:

----------


## R6LCF

> ?   7.200    ,


  .
          (  )   ,    ic7300  .  7200  .  1,30     ...... 2      ...... 1.3.    .
  ,       .    3.       LDG AT-600Proll Autotuner  . ,   !
P.S.   ,     -54    ,      .....  , Power Monitor ll     LDG AT-600Proll Autotuner    .
P.S.               -54 ,       .     ........ ,     ,    .  .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   ()  .


 ,   .       .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R6LCF

> ,            7.200      .   1.3,   ,       -  IC-7300  1.0.


.     1.3      .  ,        "" .....  ...
P.S.     40       ,      ....  . :      ,    ,        ,   .
    10    ....     .      ,  .

----------


## barmik

> ""     ""    .  ..... .


      ,   IC-7600  IC-9100  ,    LDG AT-200ProII,      3-4   50    .
  ! 73!

----------


## UA8U

,       " " IC-7300?  ?  .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UA8U

> .


  .   ,  




> "  "    " "


 ,   /  ATU  IC-7300.  :   - IC-7300        ?     40 .,  ?

----------


## barmik

> !


     ,   .    IC-7300,      ,   ,     ""     ,       .  -    ,     30 .      ,      -  .      IC-7600    .
 :Super: 
             ...

----------

R7MU

----------


## UA8U

> .


  .   




> "  "    " "


 ,   /  ATU  IC-7300.




> , TS990s .


    .  ,    ,     . ? ,    " ".

----------


## R6LCF

> 5   35      .


 , 28        .

----------

Llll

----------


## R6LCF

> ,  .      .


 ...   ,   .  , .......

----------


## UA3VBD

(2016 )  IC-7300     AB4OJ.
  .

----------

K, R6YY, R7KD, R7MU, UA6LRR, UA8U, UN3G/7, UN7LAP

----------


## UA8U

> (2016 )  IC-7300     AB4OJ.


   1-12  2016 .  " "         " ".





> .


 , .

----------

UN3G/7

----------


## rz3bw

> ,    70.078,     ,  .


??      70 ?

----------


## rz3bw

> .    .    80100    - ,         .   1 ,         . ,      .


    ,   . :Razz:

----------

UN3G/7

----------


## rk3tv

*R7KD*,   ,   70  50     !!!

----------


## RW1ZY

-   1.21    1.13?

----------


## rz3bw

.
 1.21   ,    .

----------


## R6LCF

> 


       ,  .....
             ,    .....ICOM.

----------


## RW1ZY

> ,  .....
>              ,    .....ICOM.


 

    ,      .

   R4IN    
        OVR

----------


## UN3G/7

!   IC-7300   WPX-CW,  5 ,  ,  ,    ,   -   .

  .   USB,             ,    , USB audio   WSJT-X.   ? W10x64.

----------


## UA8U

> ...  ...





> .......  ,   !


     ? RW1ZY   ,     . ,          ,   .    ?    , ,       ?

----------


## R6LCF

> IC-7300


     .  " ........ ......"     .
  ...1   1.21   ,  .       ,   "0". .

----------


## RW1ZY

: P.AMP1 -         .
      ( 14   )

P.AMP2 -    50  (  ).

      Kenwood-,          .

----------


## BIRUSS

OVR.     ..  ..  (  )    .    OVR    .

----------


## UA8U

""     .



> 





> .


 " , ?"

----------


## UA8U

, ,    . BIRUSS  ,  " (  )    ".    ZS-1,   IC-7300  Afedri,   . :




> .  OVF  .     PREAMP.


        ?          ,    .          " OVF". 




> ..  ..

----------


## UA8U

> 


     "  ". ,    ICOM,     ,    




> .    OVR


 IMHO

*  10 ():*




> P.S.           .


  ICOMA     . ?  -.  ic-756PRO,  ""     IC-7300.   PRO2, "   ". PRO3,           PRE   . ,  , " ".





> P.S.           .


      ...




> ..  ..  (  )


 




> P.P.S.          !


      ,   . :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> .


   !    .  ,   ""?

----------


## R5ZQ

,  .    ,         .         ,     .     ,     . ,   .    7300,  ,   718        ,        ,   ,     ,  .   .  ,  ,     .      .         OVF. -   (    ).

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


      ,  .  ,     .   .   . ,  .  ,   .  7300   ,    RZ3CC.,   ,   .    ,       .

----------


## R5ZQ

,       . 7410  7600   , .    , SS 2 .

----------


## UA3VBD

*RW1ZY*. ,    IC-7300  Preamp1      RF                 .
 ( 80 ,  - 22.00 ,    - S7  S-,   SSB -  S9+20-30).

      Preamp1  -    , ..        RF          .
 (  RF     9 ).

  :

_Sherwood Engineering_  _HF Test Results_ 

Model IC-7300 Serial # 02001408   Test Date:  04/05/2016
Model IC-7300 Serial # 02012272   Test Date:  02/10/2018
(Two-sample Rev D)  

   :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Noise floor, 2400 Hz, 14 MHz,no preamp___-127.0 dBm  -128.0 dBm
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Noise floor, 2400 Hz, 14 MHz, Preamp 1 On  -135.5 dBm  -136.0 dBm
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Noise floor, 2400 Hz, 14 MHz, Preamp 2 On  -136.5 dBm  -137.0 dBm 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Preamp1 - ON     8 dBm   c Preamp1 - OFF. 

P.S.
 ,   RF   -  10 ,       
  -    -.
       Preamp1  Preamp2     -  - ,  Preamp - .

----------


## UA3VBD

> .


  -            ,   RF -   .
       S-.

----------


## RW1ZY

. 

:     . 
 1.21         (       25    ,          ).
       ,     .

 UA8U    . :!:

----------


## UT4LW

.      -    S-.
  .    7300         3-4  (   ),        .

----------


## ua5aa

> .      -    S-.
>   .    7300         3-4  (   ),        .


...
 ,  1 -   , 2 -   .    ,      (   -   " "  ) -   ,       ,

----------


## UT4LW

.  SQL -    ,   -  SQL  .       S-!  ,        .  :Crazy: 
,       .  -  OVF     .  OVF   SQL,     -     SQL, ..       . ,     ,    ,  -       .

----------


## UN3G/7

> SQL


!          ,      ?

----------


## UN3G/7

[quote="UT4LW;1534783  "]  OVF[/quote



> OVF


       ,          (    ICOMs ) ,    9-10 ,     ,   ,   CW    :Super:

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UT4LW

,        .  ,     . :Smile:

----------


## UT4LW

> CW


    ,             ,       RTS?  USB (CW)-RTS,   CW  CAT.

----------


## Eugene163

> ,


 ,  ,       ,     7300   .
          . :Super:

----------


## UT4LW

> MixW  ini


  ,   WixW  CW  ,  ,    CW   .   ini ,        .



> .


-  ,    "  ".  -      - .
         "  SDR".   ,      " DDC".  "SDR"  ,   SDR           ,  ,   .    ,   SDR      ,   ,    . ,      SDR   . ,        ...

----------

R7MU

----------


## UT4LW

-, -,    .        ,     (  ,       ) ,        SDR  ,     ,   "SDR" .   SDR? -  DDC,   . :Wink:

----------

R7KD, ur5mid

----------


## R8DR

!!!
    LSB  USB   <CATCMDHEX:FEFE62E00  601FD>
FEFE62E00601FD

    ...
          ?

----------

R8DR

----------


## R8DR

*UN3G/7*, ,  !
    .  62 >>> FEFE62E00603FD
     94 >>> FEFE94E00603FD

----------


## exAlex60

"".     -  ""    . .  3-7    IC-7300,   .      ""  3,5   5,3 .
P.S.    "   Band Edge Beep  ON (User)  ON (User) & TX Limit.     30    .       .         .       ,      ."
     .   .

----------


## exAlex60

> Marker Position (Filter Center)


   -  "      ,      ."

----------


## rz3dab

IC-7300   "" Opek HVT-600    ,  UC5D/P


     QSO    SSB  14    QSO    3.5   :Laughing:

----------

ua3djg,

----------


## UA3VBD

G3NRW        ICOM IC-7300 - http://g3nrw.net/IC-7300/

----------

K, R7KD, UA6LRR

----------


## R6LCF

!




      ,   ,  !

----------

R7KD

----------


## rz3bw

> G3NRW        ICOM IC-7300 - http://g3nrw.net/IC-7300/


  ?    IC-7300    -    .

----------


## RT3B

> ,         Windows 7  8.1.
>  USB-  1.30   ,  Silicon Labs      COM- (VCP) Silicon Labs  Windows 10 (Windows 10 version 1803 - April 2018 update).


   Windows 10       .
 Silicon Labs         .
     .

----------


## RU6AY

. , - ,     1.21  1.20 ?    ,   ,      .       ?

----------

RU6AY

----------


## Eugene163

2-    .  UR3LMZ.      IC-7300,   ?

----------


## UB3DMF

v. 1.30 http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/.../IC-7300/1_30/


 
Firmware update information Ver. 1.30  The Version 1.30 firmware will provide the following additional functions or changes to your IC-7300. z The default settings of the IF filter are changed. z The following Set mode items are added or changed.  The category Tone Control is renamed.  A passband width setting for the SSB-D mode is added.  The screen USB SEND/Keying is added.   An inhibit timer for the USB connection is added. z CI-V commands are added.

----------

K, UA3VBD, UR7FM

----------


## RA3BA

-,       .

----------


## UB3DMF

http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/...fo_V130E_0.pdf

----------

UR7FM

----------

R6LCF

----------

*Eugene163*
    ,        .
,  CW  ,   .

----------

Eugene163, ua5aa, UB3DMF, UR5VFT

----------


## UB3DMF

,        .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## RA2FKD

.
      ICOM   http://www.icom.co.jp/world/support/...ENG_Full_6.pdf     A7292-4EX-6  20162018 Icom Inc. 
    .      .       ,      . 464   .   https://yadi.sk/i/mMwW4aSC3QWHto 
   : "    =2018="
    (     ICOM IC-7300):
A, 1-6, 4-2, 4-6, 4-14, 8-4, 12-1, 12-3, 12-8 - 12-11, 14-3, 19-3 - 19-7, I-1 - I-4, 6, 7.
  12-12.
73!

----------

aha, andrej, Dm-molot, Eugene163, exAlex60, K, R2DSC, R2PA, R6LCF, R6YY, R7KD, R7MU, ua3lls, ua5aa, UB3DMF, UN3G/7, UN3L, UN7LAP, UT1FT, watcq, Zigmas,

----------


## ua5aa

!
...      ATT.  IV, ,      ,   .   ?     ,   -  ,     .

----------

ua5aa

----------

> 


  ?

----------


## RA3BA

> ...      ATT.


 ? ?

----------


## Ic-7300

, ,        ?

----------


## R6LCF

> FT-950  ,   Icom   .


   FT950            .  ...... .
 ic          -  ,   .     ,   !

----------

ua5aa

----------


## exAlex60

> .


, ..       ?       -    ,    ?

----------


## UC8U

> .,  ,      ?


      !         .     ,  81.

----------


## RA3BA

> ..,  ,      ?


.       ,   80-90 .        ( )   .

----------


## R7KD

10 - 20 .  ,     .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

> .        ....... ???


      2- -7,  , ...             (  DX70).    -23,     ,   .
       3- -50,  4- -50, -71,    .       . :Super:

----------


## ua5aa

> 10 - 20 .  ,     .


...  .

..,          .    ,           .    ,             ,  .      ,    .

----------


## R6LCF

1800v.   6. 1200v.    .      02......03     20 . . ,          .
 ,.    SunSDR2 Pro ,    20  .     ,         .      SDR     .   .



> ,    .


                      ,   ,         ,   . , !
P.S.        ""    (   )  .     . !

----------

K, ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

*ua5aa*         .  .  .

** .http://dl2kq.de/forum/index.php/topic,48.0.html **.http://www.chipinfo.ru/literature/ra...01/p62-63.html
**.http://dl2kq.de/ant/kniga/4171.htm

----------

K, ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   . , !


      ,   :http://www.chipinfo.ru/literature/ra...01/p62-63.html
   ()    ,   ,   ,    .
*, ,  ,            ,     !
 "0"        .*

----------


## R6LCF

> ,      ,


   ,             .    .....

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


 , ,        ,  ,      ,     -  , .      (4 /)    ,   .  ,     ,    .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    ?


     . :  , ,           ,  ( )   ..../.  "0".     ....."  " ,          .   !

----------


## R6LCF

> 


 .
   ,      , " "  .    , ,   21,22,23......   .  .      +30*  349/        .     ,/.      ....     15-20   .    11    11 , ...... .        . ,  . .
   ....,  45   .....  .!
P.S.      ,              ......... .
           .

----------

K

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    -  2   .


:   ,   "  "      ,      .       ,      UW3DI ,  IV,     /    2-3.     (  ).       ,  ......  .  , !

----------

R6LCF

----------


## YURI-71

:Rolling Eyes:   ,         ,       :Super:  :!:

----------


## WT2J

DB6NT.

https://shop.kuhne-electronic.de/kuh...KIT/?card=1820

----------

K

----------


## ua5aa

> . ( UR3LMZ)/////     IC-7300  ...


..       ...,  .        ::::

----------

rn6xc

----------


## WT2J

,        ,   ,       MPAD.     14.004          ,       MPAD      ,              ,     ,   14.004        MPAD.              cw,    .
.

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UA8U

K2PAL,     ICOM 20  ,  ,     ICOM.

*  21 ():*




> ,


 ** K6VHF,RU9CA,UN7RX,sgk

----------


## WT2J

> 9-6,  .     ,


 ,    .
, , ,-   .
73!

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163, R7KD, ua5aa, Zigmas

----------


## ua5aa

!
    Icom-7300 Pro Set Elite -IC,       (   ),      ,  .     Heil BM-10 IC, - ,     .         YESU (     FT-950).      BM-10IC  ,  -     ,    .     ,     ( Heil HA-1Y)       BM-10 IC c  FT-950.     ,   . ,       ?

----------

ua5aa

----------


## RT3B

,    7300  .
@  ,     .
   - .
 .
   ....
   FT-8   DATA OFF MOD   USB.

      ....
  ? 
BM-10 IC   FT-950?
  7300   ?





> P.S. ,        ?





> ,       ?


.

----------


## R6LCF

> -  IC-7300        IC-7700 ?
> 
> -   USB   RigExpert, DI-03  ..      5, N1MM  Win-Test ?


  ic7700 ,     .
    ,  USB  A-B,        !

----------


## RT3B

...
   , ,          DATA OFF MOD.
ProSet Elite IC    ?

----------


## RV9UP

> HA-1Y (     ProSet Elite ic c  Yeasu)


,  , ,   ,   .   *" HA-1Y      ProSet Elite c  Yeasu".* "ProSet Elite ic"  "ProSet Elite" ** .    .
 Heil Sound    'AD-1 Y'           . HA-1 Y    IMHO.        .   .   ,   .

73  RV9UP

P.S.   ProSet Elite IC       Yaesu   FT-950      'AD-1 Y'.       .
P.P.S.    ICOM   AD-1 I.  8-     IC  FT ** .

----------

ua5aa

----------

ua5aa

----------


## RA3BA

*  12 ():*




> -  IC-7300        IC-7700 ?


    ,       .  ,   .     ,      (  IC-706).

----------


## cimos

> ,      (  IC-706).


 -      :Shocked: 
   Preamp       ::::

----------

Eugene163

----------


## cimos

> 


   ,      ADC.
 Preamp   ,     .     ,      .
   ,       ""    Icom-.

----------

cimos

----------


## WT2J

.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZcvyRHxN7o&t=30s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ckfUEHk6fA

IC-7600 ----IC-7300
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puy22YqHKJ4

----------


## RA3BA

,     2 .  7300  ,                    7300    .     ,  .          .  7300   2 ,   2      - .

----------


## RA3BA

.    7700   ,  7300  .

----------

R7KD

----------


## Eugene163

> 7300  ,                   7300


   7300    ,   "  -  ".

----------


## EA8DIG

,   ,   SO2R LP IC-7300     ..    -  ...

----------


## RA3BA

0edx:     .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   ,    .


  14,074       ,   .....  ,    .  ,        .
 ....  S  ,    ..

----------


## UT4LW

> 7.100  .      7   S .


  "7   S-"?  - . 
 7   S-?   ?

----------


## R6LCF

> 7   S-?   ?


200-2700.




> ,    S-?


+20   ,  .   !
  10 ,    ,10      30........    .   10 ,  ,     !

----------


## UA8U

> 10 ,   ,10      30.


  , FT8




> +20   ,  .   !


 




>

----------


## UA8U

> 


 ,   ?




> DX .


   10-   300  DX   .     .




> ,   .


 ,     ,    .....    "".

----------

R7KD

----------


## aha

> ,   ?


    ???   SSB  :::: .

   .    UNICOMDUAL.    . - .    .   CW   .  ,    -.  IC-7300        -  .     CW-type+UR5EQF

----------


## UN3G/7

> IC-7300        -  .     CW-type+UR5EQF


-  USB        ,   UR5EQF+CWType     .   -   CW   ?  CW  PTT    CAT.

----------


## RT3B

> CW-type+UR5EQF


 !

----------

aha

----------

cimos

----------


## Eugene163

> ,  ,      .    7300     -    (124 )  .


   -   IC-7300,      .   IC-718    IC-7300... :Crazy:

----------

R7MU

----------

Eugene163, R7KD

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,  ,      .    7300     -    (124 )  .


   -   ,   - ?  ::::

----------


## UA8U

> ,       .


   ,   ,   .    ? ,       ?       ?        (      DX  FT-8) :Smile:

----------


## UA8U

> ,   ?


   ?  .         IC-7300,               .   ,   .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


      .       ....         ,  .       .      ic7300     ,      !

----------

UT4LW

----------


## UA8U

> .


       .  ,   . :Wink:

----------

K

----------

Dm-molot, RA3BA, UA8U, UR5VFT

----------


## UT4LW

> 


     10 .    ,  ,    ,        ,      ?



> 


  ?     ,    ,  ?
,    ,    ,     ! ::::

----------


## R6LCF

> 10 .


       ....        ,     ..... . 
    " "  ic7300.         ,      ,          .   ,        .        SunSDR2Pro         .  .        ....   ,        .     ,   .        ic7300 ,    .....  .  " "   ,       " "   ,     !   ,    ""      ....     !

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UA8U

> SunSDR2Pro        .


      ,   . ,   ,   (  ).

----------


## rn6xc

> 


Pro  :Shocked: 
  Pro   , ZS1   . 
      .

----------

ua3enb

----------


## rn6xc

-    .

----------


## Ic-7300

,

----------


## RA3BA

[QUOTE=K2PAL;1552974]     LTC6401-8    8 .       +2     MDS      . LTC6401-20 (       )       (  LCDB)./QUOTE]
,    6401-20   8-10      .          , ,  200 . ..       .  . ,       .    .

----------


## UT4LW

> 6401-20   8-10


         ,    "".    .




> ,


     .  ,             .        : "RF-Gain" .

    .    -    .    .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## WT2J

> ,   -   7300  "   (/  ..)?


   ?


https://youtu.be/CNMK2A0H5bE

----------


## ua5aa

..      ,   -

----------


## Eugene163

> ? 100  ?


   ... :::: 

  ,  2-    7300    1- -71  ,   28.    5!
          ,       ...

----------


## UT4LW

, " ". :Smile:   ,  "",    ?




> 2-    7300    1- -71  ,   28.


   .     "  "? :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## R6LCF

> .


      ,    .   :

----------


## R7MU

,   .   ...

----------


## UR5LAM

?  :Shocked:

----------

RA3BA

----------


## RT3B

> .


,   ....

----------


## UR5LAM

.  ,       .  .

----------


## UR5LAM

?     SDR- 7300,      ,   SDR-     ? 

PS      rPA1?

----------

cimos, UR5VFT

----------


## cimos

> ,  . https://www.qrz.com/db/DL6EAT


 , .. Perseus       .   ,      .
*Low Pass Filter*

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R7KD

> -  ,


   ,  , , .
  " "    7300,  . ,     .    SS2     .   ,SORRY,   .

----------

Eugene163, R6LCF, R7KGA, rz9yp, ua5aa,

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7KD

> (   )"


   ,   .   ,   ""   .     SS2,    .....       .      ,pse   . ::::

----------

Eugene163, ua5aa

----------

R7MU

----------


## RA3BA

5    7300.    D  ,       .      CW  SSB    , , JBL GO (.).  , , .      .             .        7300   .

----------

Eugene163, ua5aa, UR7FM

----------


## Dm-molot

> D


  D,   ,      .       ?

----------


## RA3BA

,     .         7300.       .  JBL     CW   SSB  7300        .         ,     . ,       ,      .          : "     -   ".   .

----------


## R6LCF

> .


          . 
  ?            ,   . ,           ,     -  .
 1)    .2) .  .3)   ,        ic7300    S   1-2 . 10  40.
    ,   !

----------


## ua5aa

!
   7300     .            .        "" -       (  ,    . )      .        ,    , ...         . ..   "   "     ,    ) .   ""    "  "....      -   ( \ )   .!

----------

Eugene163, UN3L

----------


## ua5aa

..  -  ?   ?..  ..     .      2-   -   ..      ...      ,           -      ,   (  1, 5 ) .     ..   .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

-      ,     (    ?).
       -         (  ).            .

----------


## Ic-7300

-  ,  ,   ,           2   9 ,9+ 60       ,   .    ,   ,           ,    ,..   off,     ,   ?  -    "- "?   off            50 ?
     9   ,    9 ,    7 .

----------


## Eugene163

> (  ,    . )      .


    .... :Sad:

----------


## Ic-7300

> 7300


         ,  , ,     , ?

----------

BIRUSS, UA6LGO

----------


## rn6xc

> ?


 ,    100     ,      .       .      .

----------


## Ic-7300

,   ,   , -    ,     .

----------


## exAlex60

> .


    .     ,        .      .  .      .

----------


## ra3gn

Ua5a
      ,      .

----------

K, rn6xc, UA6LRR

----------


## rn6xc

,       ,   .   ,      ,      1...2 . 
  ,      Icom.

----------

Genadi Zawidowski

----------


## ua5aa

!           .         ,      -           :Smile: .   .     ...        .   , RX ,             220.      220\220   ,      .      ,  -      220.   -       -           ,                .        - .(  ).            .      (     "" ) .    ,  ..   ..

----------


## sgk

> ? CW  . .


 ,     .   CW    3 , ?

----------


## RT9I

del

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

> ? CW  .     ""


... ...   " " ?     ...  , .

----------

UN7LAP

----------


## UR5VFT

> ..


 -        - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9IHbLxrzCCI

----------

WT2J

----------

rn6xc, UN3L, WPI, WT2J

----------


## R6LCF

> .


      ....  "0".     ,   .  !

----------


## UN3L

> 


 ,   ,     220 :Super:

----------


## R6YY

> ...  " " ?


      .    ,      .    "... ...   ..." ,     ""           :-)

  .    20-:

*  ,   
*  ,

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R6YY

,    7300: FAST 0,1s.

----------


## ghjafy

,      SD ,

----------


## UA8U

> 


  ?  ?   ???

----------

UA8U

----------


## ghjafy

,    .   . .

----------

UN7LAP

----------


## Ic-7300

,       ,    voice,      8   ,      ,    ,..

----------


## UA8U

,    .          ,         "", --......

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,         "", --......


         ,    ,  .

----------

SP5TAA

----------


## R6LCF

> ,  .


               ,     ... .       .             ,        .
     .....  .                  .     ....  ?.  ,  !
  . !

----------


## UR5LAM

> ( ,     ) .


    ,      .  Icom       ,        /.      .



> ,      SD ,





> ?   ,     ...


  -  ,  "   "    .

----------

SP5TAA, UA3GUX

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## R5ZQ

> Icom


ICOM  ,    .   , ,     .         .        , .

----------

UA3LEE

----------


## UN3L

> 


     ?

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## RA3BA

> ,         7.055 ???? ,   ,   .....,


       ,   . ,           .   -      .         ,   . ,        .

----------

R4DZ

----------


## R4DZ

,    ?        ,   ,   .

----------


## RA3BA

-     . ,    .     .        .     , ,     .

----------

exAlex60

----------


## R6LCF

> .   .


   ic7300       ,  Yaesu   Kenwood   .     .
    .... Kenwood      .   , !

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU, ua3lls

----------


## R6LCF

,     "  "   30-50.        " ".
    . !

----------

Eugene163

----------


## DL5EAH

,  .       .       ,      ,  .

----------


## ua5aa

.. RTTY ,   .

----------


## ua5aa

..    (    )     http://www.cqham.ru/bcc.htm -        . .    ,   "   50%

----------


## UR5LAM

> ..    (    )     http://www.cqham.ru/bcc.htm -        . .    ,   "   50%


     7300            ,          ,   RF-Gain -  , .

*  7 ():*




> ,          "" .
>    ...     .       40  ic7300.        ,      .          ,    .      ........  !
> 
> .        ""     . /.
>       SunSDR2 .....        SunSDR2Pro       .....    .


 **,   --,    ,     . ,        ,   ,        7300    ,     ,    .

----------

Eugene163, rz9yp

----------


## UA8U

*del.*

----------

Eugene163, UA3LEE, ua5aa, UN3L

----------


## RA3BA

K2PAL,    ,      " "?

----------

RA3BA

----------


## WT2J

,   ,     .

http://radioaficion.com/cms/ic-7300-...-modification/

----------

Ic-7300

----------

rv3kj

----------


## RA2FKD

, DL5EAH
,      . 12-4:
"Menu -> Function -> MF Band ATT -> : ON
         16 dB,      -        .           0.03000  1.59999 .
         ,  OFF.   16 dB   ,     ,    ."

----------


## RA2FKD

,         - .  761   ,   Kenwood TS-480.     225 .  Windom 43 ,   , 9 +  7300   MF Band ATT   Kenwood TS-480.   7300 MF Band ATT     OVR, ,   ,    ,       .

----------


## RA2FKD

> ,  .


... 
        ,    SDRPlay RSP1,            SDRUno, HDSDR  SDR-Console v.3.      ,   2/70   .  7300  ,  ,    .        ,    SDR ,    . ,     ,    .     ,   ,      ,        .  ,         ,      . IC-7300    ,    ,    ,    -  .   .    ,   .     ,    ! :Smile: 
    73!

----------

*RN3GP*,
 , . 7300     ,      .        .      .     ,       .
 ( ,  ) .  ,     ** .
        . ,    .           .   .       :Smile: .

----------

*RN3GP*,
  ,   ...  ( ..  )      :Smile: 
  ,  7300      ,         . 
      .    ...     (  ,  RX   ..).    ?    .
 - ,  7300  :Smile:

----------

UA8U, UR5VFT

----------

,       . 
 ,  .  .      ,       . 
     ,   .
    . 
    .
 7300,   ,    .

----------

R0RR, UA8U

----------


## Ic-7300

,      ,    )

----------

Eugene163, OVK, R0RR, RZ6MB,

----------

> 


  .
     .
TO6OK  3.5      .
    .  .

----------


## DL5EAH

3,5   7300  991.         ,     ,      1,5 - 3 .    , 7300   9 , 991  - .    ,    7300.     ,     ,    .

----------


## RN3GP

> ,     ,      1,5 - 3


    .   ,    ,       . S-  .

----------


## UA4NE

*DL5EAH*,        S-?    -))  ,  991- .

----------


## Ic-7300

,    ,  ,     ,    ?         12 ?

----------


## sgk

!     " ".           IC-7300,  .

----------

R7KD, UB3DMF, UT1FT

----------

Eugene163

----------


## OVK

!       USB-D,          USB.  1.30,   .  . ,  ,     .

----------

OVK

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,  , ,     , ?


  7300     ,   ,      . NX .

----------

Llll, R7MU, RK3KR, RN3R, UR4MJK, UT4LW, , , UN7IT

----------

UN3L

----------


## UR5LAM

.
    , : 
-      ,
-        RF,
-     RF,     , 
..  ,        .
    .

----------

UR5VFT

----------

R7MU, rv3ae

----------


## Eugene163

> , 7300   9 , 991  - .    ,    7300.


         .  7300 S-     ,        ...

----------

Eugene163, UN3L

----------


## RN3GP

> .   -     Ȩ         .


          .

   ,   , . :Rolling Eyes: 


 .. 
"    
 " 

         .  , ,               , . . ,          .                .                 .                 ,         . ,         . 

         .   ,         ,         .       ( SSB  CW),   ,               1,41 .     ( AM),   2 .

P.S.     HAM 40!  ,  !

----------

DL5EAH, SP5TAA, ua5aa

----------


## UR4MJK

- .       RF  ...   ,  IC7300   - .  ,  ,         ,    .   ,     (       )    ( ) -     .
   ,   ,    )))

----------

R7MU, RU9UW, UA4NE, UR5LAM

----------

ua5aa, WT2J

----------


## UR5LAM

. ))
  7300    ,    ?       , .

----------

UN3L

----------


## UR5LAM

> 7300    Rohde & Schwarz HP       .


     .   . )))

----------

R7MU

----------

alex_m, rv3ae

----------


## RN3GP

> 


    ?       ,    RF,    .  ,     ?  ,   ?

----------

R7MU

----------


## RN3GP

*UR5LAM*, 
    IC    GSM,       (      ),     .

----------


## RZ6MB

.  .

----------


## Ic-7300

,  ts-50, ft-900,trc-80,   721  .., -     ,   ,   ,, ,      ,     !        !

----------

Eugene163, UN3L

----------


## RN3GP

> -


 , ,         ,   .     FT-840     .       .
  7300  , ,         .      ,          .




> -      .


 ,     1   2    .

----------


## Ic-7300

,    mds    -140 ,     .

----------


## UN3L

> -      .


        !     !  ,       , !  ,     !



> 7300,    .  ?


    ,   !




> -      .


        !     !  ,       , !  ,     !



> 7300,    .  ?


    ,   !



> 


  :  ?       !

----------


## RK3TD

> 1   2    .


1. 
2.   -     -  12 .


     .   .

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UN3L

> ,


,

----------


## UN3G/7

> ,     !


!   ?      ,       , -      .   ,  , -,       ,  .    FTdx101D,  -,  ,   ,    .     ,          !

----------

UN3L

----------


## rz6hhf

?

----------


## Ic-7300

,

----------


## UN3L

!        !  ,
   SCOPE
         .
  ?      .

----------


## rz6hhf

,  .

----------


## RK3TD

> 


 .  .   7610.
    .
   -  .

----------


## rz6hhf

........     ... ::

----------


## R5ZQ

. ,     SS-      ,      .   .    ,,    7300  .

----------

Eugene163, UN7LAP

----------


## sgk

> . ,


  ,   "".      IC-7300.

----------


## UN3L

> 


   ?       ?

----------

UN3L

----------


## UT1FT

> , -  "" .         . ,    . )))


 , .      ,    7300     .



> ...
>  ,  , -      .
>    ,      7300.
>       -      .
>   ,    . 
>   -      RF. 
> 
>       "",            .


        -    .

----------

Eugene163, UN3L

----------


## Ic-7300

,  NR,    ...
  ,       ,  IP+    ,NR   !

----------


## R7MU

.

----------


## RN3GP

> ,          .


        ,  ,    ,     .

----------


## UT4LW

> RF


    RF      .



> 


 .         ,   ,  RF-Gain    .

----------


## alex_m

> RF      .


     ?     . 
      : RF preselector - ADC - FPGA - DSP - DAC - AF stage.

ADC: LTC2208-14 @ 124.033 MHz (  14-Bit, 130Msps ADC, 77dB SNR, 98dB SFDR)
ADC driver: LTC6401-20 (   -  20  ,  )
FPGA: Altera EP4CE55F2317N
DSP: TI TMS320C6745
DAC: ISL5857IAZ

----------


## sgk

> ?     . 
>       : RF preselector - ADC - FPGA - DSP - DAC - AF stage.


    2015  2016 .     .

----------

ua5aa, UT4LW

----------


## UR5LAM

> , .      ,    7300     .


      , ,    MDS   ,      Icom   ?

   .    ,   ,   ,         .      ?

----------


## UR5LAM

,   ,  7300       ?

----------


## ua3djg

> ,   ,  7300       ?


   ?   - .  IMD3   .  "" ...    .

----------


## sgk

> ,


         (7610).    ,  .

----------


## RN3GP

,   ,  IC-718,      IC-7200      IC-7300.         ? :::: 
  718   1000$   7300     .

----------

R7MU, rv9yk, serge/

----------

serge/

----------


## BIRUSS

,    ,  .    .  .

----------

KAO, Llll, UA3LEE, UR5LAM, UT4LW

----------


## UA3VBD

BIRUSS,        AF   9 .    .  .

----------


## UR5LAM

-  Icom.         (  RF 7300),       -       .

----------


## UN7RX

,      .     ,  -    (  ?),      .

----------


## R7KD

> -  Icom


      ,   AF  .....   9 , .        .      .  ""   100 %.  .




> -  Icom


      ,   AF  .....   9 , .        .      .  ""   100 %.  .



> ,      .


 ,       .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## UR5LAM

RF,      ,      . RF      ,   ,  ,  .       ,   -   .    ,   7300     ,       :
  120

----------

Llll, RN3GP, UA6LGO, UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

> ...


 . 
  ,  ,    RF,      . ,   ! :Super: 



> 


   (IC-7610)   .  ,  7710   - !

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163,

----------


## WT2J

> . 
>   ,  ,    RF,      . ,   !
> 
>    (IC-7610)   .  ,  7710   - !


,,  a,         .
,  RF         ,    ,a  ,        . 



  7300        .
      /   .
73!
Alex ,K2PAL

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RN3KK

> ARRL -


      .    7300   ,       .      ,  +  +100 +,        3   :Cool: .

     ,    3     =)         .

----------


## EU1SW

, ,       ,   .
      ... )

----------

UA4NE, UT4LW

----------


## Ic-7300

,  ,    ...

----------


## UR5LAM

> RF Gain.


  ,   30-  ,  - ,   .




> "  *    S-     ?*"
>   ,    .


-  ,   ,            s-,     .

----------


## UA4NE

> .


 .      -250           ,          .     .

       ,   ,    ,   - .

----------

Eugene163, UR5LAM

----------


## UR5LAM

,     7300,  .  ,          ,    ,   -  .

----------


## EU1SW

> - .


...

----------

UR5LAM

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## RZ6MB

> .


   .   .
00:0885 000 . 
[COLOR=#FFFFFF !important]


[/COLOR]3 
ft-991a  .  ,     .. .

----------


## R5ZQ

> FT-891      QRM ,  IC-7300.


.    ,   ,     ,   RA3AO    .        .     .       ,   FT DX 3000  ICOM 7410   ,      NR,         .   -7410  ..    -    7300.      .

----------

R0RR

----------

DL5EAH, Llll, ROMAS-LY3CU, UR5LAM, UT4LW

----------


## UT4LW

,    ,   FT-991   10 ,   7300.
    .    .          FT-991,   .

----------

Eugene163, R0RR

----------


## R4DZ

.

----------


## WT2J

, ,  ,     ? :Razz:

----------

R0RR, UA4NE

----------


## UA4NE

,     ,   ,     .      ,    .

  ()       ,       .       (, )   .

----------


## UA4NE

*rz3qs*,    - DDC   .     __ ,        .

----------

UA4NE

----------


## rz3qs

> .


 ,     ,    ,   ,   ,     .

----------


## sgk

> ,    -            ,     DDC .


    ICOM  ARRL,   
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1558001

----------


## rz3qs

> ,         , ..    " ".


,       ,  ,    ,  .

----------


## rz3qs

> 


 ,  ,     (14 bit),  ,   SO2R,  100 .  IC7300   ,     ,   ICOM,    ,    ,   .

----------

UA4NE

----------

Dm-molot, Eugene163, Ic-7300, R0RR, R7KD, UA4NE

----------


## sgk

> .  : 118 / 142/  991 / 7300 .                .


    IC-7300,         .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1335604
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1335616
      ?

----------


## ua3djg

> IC-7300,         .
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1335604
> http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1335616
>       ?


   .   ( 8.12.2016 )     RZ3DAB , ,       IC7300,  ICOM.    - 118/  .       -   RZ3DAB ( 14.04.18 )

*  7 ():*

         142  141/ ( , , ,     ).        .      ,  .  , -    ....   . : "   , -   "...

*  20 ():*

  FT991  ,     IC7300,       . ,  IMD3 ( 20  )  FT991 : 89 ,   IC7300 : 102  ( 102    100    )...       ...., ,    .,    ..., ,     : FT991 : -123 dbm, IC7300 : -126dbm. -    PREAMP   500. ...      ,   3   7300....

*  11 ():*

,   , 7300    991-    100,  ,,   , ..    ( 123    )-   "".        130...140.        , , , ...

----------


## UT4LW

> : FT991 : -123 dbm, IC7300 : -126dbm.


 IC-7300  (MDS)  -134 .
    IP+,     ,          . ..    ()  IC-7300   110 .

   IC-7300   10  (  IP+)   ,            .  ,      .   ,     (  ) -           ,     SDR DDC .

----------


## UT4LW

.    -20 .     .  , ..     ))).
   - - IP+ .

----------

labuda51

----------


## sgk

> .   ( 8.12.2016 )     RZ3DAB , ,       IC7300,  ICOM. 
> ....   .


   .   . :Razz:   ICOM      ?

----------


## UB3DMF

Ham Radio Deluxe... ( 6     7300  7610).
P.S.         Icom".

----------


## DL5EAH

7300   .  -, mfj 949e,    .    .      ,     .   .

----------


## UR4MJK

. -   .

----------


## RN3GP

> ,


  ,   ,     .       .

----------

RA3BA

----------

RA3BA

----------

*RN3GP*, 
,   .  ft-2000, ts-590s, QCX,     ft-857  ...
 :Smile:

----------

LZ1ZC

----------


## WT2J

http://funkperlen.blogspot.com/2016/04/?m=1

----------


## WT2J

DL5EAH
  ,     , ,   ,       . http://funkperlen.blogspot.com/2016/04/?m=1
     ,  .
73!
Alex
P.S 
       .
     . :Wink:

----------


## UR4MJK

-  .      .   ,      500 .       .      .      .         - -   -   ,   .

----------

Eugene163

----------

*labuda51*, 
      ?
   .   .
    ...  . . .
    ?  ?   . 
         ,     ,     .   . . , .

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UR4MJK

.        ,   .   -  -   .   ,  -  ...

----------

*labuda51*, 
 ,    !
    .
       .

*  18 ():*

*UR4MJK*, 
...   .    ...   ?  .  . 
: 30 . , .

----------

WT2J

----------


## UR4MJK

?   ,     -    ( 6073).  ,  ,   .     .     ... 14     .  ,  -         -  ,           -.   1-2   -  ,    -  .     - ?
 ,  -      .
  ,       ...       850-.     .      , ,   ...  , ,   ,        ,      ,   ,     )     . ,  ,  ,    ...       )  .     ,

----------


## UR4MJK

.

----------

Eugene163, Llll, R4DZ, RA3BA, UR5LAM, UT4LW, W5ZZ

----------


## UN7LAP

> http://lea.hamradio.si/~s53ww/XTAL-b...L-box-14M.HTML
>   .

----------


## BIRUSS

> ,  http://lea.hamradio.si/ S50LEA Home Page,   S53WW Home Page,      XTAL-box-14M !*
> 
> *


P.S.    (   http://lea.hamradio.si/~s53ww/XTAL-box-14M/XTAL-box-14M  )       (.HTML)

----------


## R6LCF

> .


 ,     , .......     ..... .         CW.         . ,   .  .... .
      .

----------

Eugene163

----------

R6LCF

----------


## WT2J

,.
   , _  IC-7300 TX Audio Setup       .  
 
ad5qq  ,        SunSdr2Pro   ,         ,   

https://www.ad5gg.com/2018/04/10/my-...x-audio-setup/_

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## Eugene163

,   ESSB,    ...

----------


## Ic-7300

essb ,   yaesu 950,   7300  ,    , !

----------


## R7KD

ESSB ,      1991 ,  kenwood 950 sdx.  14178      Bill W2ONV.  7300   , , .  ,     ,    !.     behringer,   .     .

----------


## R6LCF

ic7300.
        ,           (       , ).
      ""    100-2900 ,   200-2800.      ,          .
   ,    ,     .        .
   ,      .

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


   , .
    .         ""           .    (.....     )        .   .
     .     5                   ....  .                  .   .       +4 , +3     , !

----------

K, R7KD

----------


## R6LCF

> ,   -


    .........
     ,  ,    .   .                 " " ,      ,.       .
        ic7300    . ,  ....      ic7300   . (.  ICOM    ),        ,         ic7300.
    ,     ........

----------


## R6LCF

> - 220


.
     ""  ,         ,          ....     ,  .      .
 ""  ....    100%      !

----------


## R7KD

> ""


,    .  "" .           ..          ,       .      ,    .   "",   .

----------

Llll, R7KD, UR4MJK

----------


## R7KD

,  ,   .     Behringer  XENYX 1002 FX,  .    . 73 !

----------

R6LCF

----------

UB3DMF

----------


## Llll

> .    20000 ?


     ,            ""   .     - ,        ,   ,    .. -      .       20.000    -  ,       .

----------

R6LCF, R7KD

----------


## Llll

> ,    ,


     ,   ,       ,             ,      ,     ,  ,        . 

        ,     ,    - .

----------

R6LCF, R7KD

----------


## R6LCF

> 


    , .
         "" ..
      ....      ,   ,   ." ............"       .

----------

R7KD

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    ,


    , 40   1 ,      .   40     .  20   2    3       .... ,      1.
   ,   !
P.S.   ....   SunSDR2Pro ,    (+10 ),  (0) ,    , .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R6LCF

, .......
    ,   .......     !
            ,      ,......   SunSDR2Pro      ,   .
  !
  ic7300    , ....    ,      !

----------

DL5EAH, Eugene163, R0RR, R6LCF

----------


## UR5LAM

*UN3L*,
    ,     .     ,    ,  ,    ?     ,      - ,          ?
PS ,       .

----------

UA8U

----------

RN3GP, UA8U

----------


## aha

,        .        ,     .         .         ,     :Smile:           .     ,   ,    !!     .      .    IC-7300     K0PIR   ,    .     CW   . :Crazy:

----------

R6YY

----------


## rz3qs

> 7300


 ,    .

----------


## ua3djg

...""  IC-7300   144...146 ,    144/28 ...,  , -    ...

----------


## ua3djg

,  , -     CW .  ,   ,  : RK3MXT, RA3W, R3RW , ,  : RD3FD, UA3AFV, RK3DWW...      ,     ...

----------

Eugene163

----------


## ua3djg

58,0 .      .   ,   144   700 ...,      , ..     -       24  /144 .       .    , ,   6 .      39 , .      200 ...    ...    CW.   IC-7300     ..., ..        .     ...

----------

,   .
          ? 
 ,   ts-590s      ,   ft-2000.       ?

----------


## R7KD

> 


, ,   smart tuner  .    ,    kenwood ts 2000/yaesu 2000/ts590,        , .  ,  swr 3.

----------


## rz3dab

> https://youtu.be/M54VKLfPYAk
>       . 7300    .






    - .   9+60    7300    .    ,     NWT,    ,    .  SG-2020     9+30,    ,    .     FT-991           7300,    , 991A    ,     , ,       7300.

----------

Eugene163, R0RR, R7KD

----------


## UA8U

> ft-891


 :Shocked:    ?   ?

----------


## UA8U

,  . ,   IC-7300  .    :Smile:

----------

R7MU

----------


## gudzon-m

.
-      FT-991A  IC-7300.
       FT-991A.   IC-7300.
      ,         .
  .     .    gudzon-m () .

----------

rv3kj

----------


## rz3dab

> .
> -      FT-991A  IC-7300.
>       FT-991A.   IC-7300.
>       ,         .
>   .     .    gudzon-m () .


UA3DJG   .       7300 (   - )    .  - ,   ,     .    FT-991.    ,   7300    991 (  7300  ,      ).    ,  .




> 7100 -     .


  ,  .    -  .    7300.    ,   7300,       ,  .  857  ,     857 - DSP  ,    ,     .

----------


## gudzon-m

> UA3DJG


     ,   ?

----------

RU9UW

----------


## UA8U

> 891-      FT-DX1200,         .


          .   I-7300   .

----------

Eugene163

----------

*DerBear*, 
 ,  ,  ?

----------


## gudzon-m

,    ,    , ,     .      .     ,       ,   ,       .   ,    ,      . , ,     .

----------


## UT4LW

> - .


, , ,     (BDR)      (RMDR). 158-      , ..         .    . ,   ,     ,      ,   .

----------


## rz3dab

> , , ,     (BDR)      (RMDR). 158-      , ..         .    . ,   ,     ,      ,   .


              .

----------


## Eugene163

> ,    4-158.


      ?       .     ...

----------


## rz3dab

> 24-    ,    4-158.


     ,  ,       UA3DJG,  ,   .       ,        .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Ub6lod

,       ?

*  12 ():*




> .. 7300 RZ3CC,          (      )   .      " "      ,    .     ""  -    .  ""    .


    ,    ,       ...

----------


## rz3dab

> ,    ,       ...


 ,         ,   ?    ,    ?         .               ,    .   ,   .

----------

7300 APF ?

----------


## ua5aa

> ,     ?


 .. , ..   ,   ..    .   .  .    ..   ,  "   ",

----------

*"    ."*

----------


## EU1SW

,   ... )
   ,      ,    ... 
       ,     ...   ,   ...
     ,      .



> 7300 RZ3CC,          (      )   .

----------


## RA3BA

> ,  "   "


   ,  , 7300     .

----------

Eugene163, R0RR, R7FT, RA3BA, UN3G/7,

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


* .*
 DTMF HM 151 Icom       .         8   ic7300  .     151 .     .
   7610     ..      !!!

----------

R7KD

----------

RA3BA

----------


## R6LCF

> .       -   .    (    )   .     .    ,     -     .


  ,     2016 ,       .
     ,   .......?

----------

,     ** ,   **  .     "  ",  ,  .        ?    ,      ..,   ?

----------


## RA3BA

> 


     .         ,     . ,           ,   ,    .             ( )     (    ),      .   ...

----------

Eugene163, Llll, R0RR, R7KD, RV3DLX, RZ6M, UR5LAM, UR5VFT, UT4LW

----------


## rz3dab

> ?     ?


,     -         ,       .

----------

R6LCF, R7KD

----------


## R7KD

RZ3CC,   !      .  10%     , . ,   ,   .   ...   . :Super:  :!:

----------

R7DP

----------

Eugene163, R0RR, R7KD, UR5LAM,

----------

> 


    ...:
      (    !)
7600   2  7600      
  .
  ?
      ,    
 ,   .
  7300,      
    .



> ...


,     ?
 :Embarassed:

----------


## UC4F

7300     ,   LAM  LW          :Crazy:

----------

Eugene163, OVK, R0RR, R6LCF, R7KD

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## rz3dab

> ,       ""  ,    "     ".
>     "".
>     ,   )


,          RF Gain     ,     .    .   ,           ,   .      s-metr  .
 7300         ,        RF Gain,     3.5  .
    ,             - ,  .
S-        .

----------


## Eugene163

...

----------


## R6LCF

> 761   9 ,  991  , 7300   .      ,   .  ,   ?


  , ,       .      ,      -.   .
  , ,    , .

----------


## R6LCF

,   .

----------


## R6LCF

> 


 , .

----------


## ua3djg

,   IC-7300 ...    30 .          136 ,      TS-50  ,  7300   ...     ..,     136/10 -  ...

----------


## UT1FT

> ,   IC-7300 ...    30 .          136 ,      TS-50  ,  7300   ...     ..,     136/10 -  ...


,     .       ?

----------


## UT1FT

*Eugene163*,  ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

> ?


 , ,  .

----------


## Eugene163

> - ?


   ,   ,    416   ...

----------


## RZ6MB

.   .       5-10 ..   3 .

----------

R0RR, UN3L

----------

!   -   .      ?       ,    -    ...
 ,   LB (Low Band)   .   .

----------

UA9XZ

----------


## UA9XZ

!     ..

----------

R0RR

----------


## R7KD

-   ,  . ,,,  ,  .. , .

----------

R0RR

----------


## Zigmas

0.153.00  Norvegija,  0.225.00 Polša

----------


## DL5EAH

,     ,      ,      .      .
 ,  ,      .

----------

Eugene163, R0RR, R7KD

----------


## gudzon-m

,    ,    7300  991  ,   ,    ,      VisAir.     .

----------

Eugene163, UN7CI,

----------


## WT2J

.

     ,            ....

      .




 
 IMD   ,      .                .        IMD ​​.        .        .          ,               .     ,            :   ,      .          ,     .       ,   35 .         ,         IMD    .                     .  ,      ,    ,  50 . ,        60 + j0 Ω,    1,2: 1,    ρ   0,10.         ,     3  ,  20 log (0,10)    6 + 20 = 26 .    35   50     IMD     .         ,            IMD2,       . ,      6  8       IMD2     14 .            6      8    .   ,  , , ,    20    5         IMD3   .    ,         ,   IMD ,       0 .  ,         .         .    ,    ,       ,    .  ,     65   35 .    90     200 .     6     3 ,      -  .     IMD     .            .    :    ,     ,               .      ,     ,          .    .     ,     ,       .       S-,  S-5,        . (,     IMD-  ,        .         ,     .         ,         S-5. IP  IMD DR     .              ..        , IMD DR  IP.   , IP2        IMD2 DR    ,  IP3    1,5        IMD3 DR plus.       .       ,   -  .      ,           ,  -       .     ,    IP3 , ,    ,    IP3  mu﻿

----------

cimos, UA4NE

----------

Eugene163, gudzon-m, R7KD

----------


## rz3bw

, -,  .    .
 -,      ,     .

----------


## 1967

> Yaesu


        ""   .



> ,   ,     .

----------


## Eugene163

> .     . 7300       .   7300


    ""   ,     .

   FT-891 ...

----------


## UT4LW

> 


   .    ARRL ,     .   .




> ARRL


 ,  ARRL  65      SS2PRO (      ),    .   ,     SS2PRO        1-2 .    ,       2 ,        100,   200 .
  ( 991,7300  VisAir)    .    ,        ,   .  ,          ?    , IC-7300  VisAir     .   ,     ,   .

----------

cimos, K, R7KD, RK3KR, UA4NE

----------

gudzon-m

----------


## gudzon-m

,    ,   ,  ...
 ""     ,         ,  !     ,  ,   ,       .
    ,    ,    16.

----------

Eugene163, RZ6MB

----------

*K2PAL*, 
   ,  ,        .    ,        :Smile: 
  .   ,   .

----------

RU9UW, UA3LEE, UN7CI

----------


## Eugene163

> ,  ,        .    ,


  SS2         :Razz: .

----------

rn6xc

----------


## UT4LW

> SS2


   ,     ! :Smile: 
  : 1  (-107 ),  100 (-7 )   200  (-1 ).    20  2  (   ).

----------

RK3KR, rn6xc

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

> ,     !


.        ,        .     ...

  #6228    .

----------

UN7CI

----------


## RN3GP

> 


   .  SS     ,    ,     SS. :Shocked: 
        7300   - ,   SS . ::::

----------


## UA4NE

.        IC7300   ,         ,       .

----------


## UA8U

> .


 ,             ?   ?    ,   ....  : "  ...          ,     ." (#6251)

----------


## UA8U

, .    .  ?      ?      ?   ? ....??       ?....?

*  13 ():*




> .


   .     .

----------

UA6AA

----------


## UA8U

> ,


      "  ".     .

----------

Eugene163, R7KD

----------


## UA8U

> ?


      .

----------


## UR5LAM

> ?   - ?


   ,            .
    !    .

----------


## UT4LW

> 


  :        ,      ,   .   -     .



> .


 .  (UA8U),           , ,  ?         :Shocked: ,       ?  ::::

----------

R7KD

----------


## R4DZ

,        Visair    ,    2 ,    6    ,    1   2  ,      ,     3 ,    ,   .

----------

R7KD, UR5LAM

----------

R7MU

----------


## sgk

*R4DZ*
             2 .

----------


## sgk

?     .    ,           .

----------


## R4DZ

,   100  ,     .    cw   ,     300 ,    ,       100   ,      .

----------

R7KD

----------


## UA8U

> , ,  ?        ,


 ,    "",     , .   ,             ,  ?   .

----------


## UA8U

> ,        ?


    ATT/PRE  IC-7300.   IP+ ON/OFF.        . RF  IC-7300   .  SS  RF   .    SS? PRE ON/OFF??

----------


## R8DR

!         ,  "MULTI"  ...      ,   ?
   ...  ..
 : "  ?"

----------


## UT1FT

> .


  ,     ra3tlb    :Smile:

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R6LCF

> 3- .           ,


    ,,  - 2016.    .         .... .      ,?

----------

R7KDJ

----------


## R6LCF

> .


       ,          .
    , ,     USB audio codec     .     ,      " ".      .     ,          CW ,       .  ,.

----------

R7KDJ

----------

R7KDJ

----------


## R7KD

> 


   ,   -   . "",   , .  ,       .  , ,.  ,  . ,      .      .  7100   ..... :Razz:  ,    .     100    ,,   -  ,.     usa ,  ..

----------

Eugene163, R6LCF, R7KDJ

----------

R7KDJ

----------

,  SHARP            SSB  18-2.0 SOFT  .              SHARP,      .......

----------

R7KDJ

----------


## R6LCF

> ,      ,       ,   ,


     . ,     2016     ,   .   ,.   ,   !
         . (  )   10          Icom   !

----------

R7KD

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


      ,   ,       .  .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


        .     ,   ..........

----------

R7KD

----------


## R6LCF

> -


     ic7300.     .....   ,            , .    /: , , .      ,      !
  .

----------

R7KD

----------

R6LCF

----------


## R6LCF

,.  !

----------


## RA3BA

> ic7300.     .....   ,            , .    /: , , .      ,      !
>   .


   ? ,  - ,          .   . ,   ,  .

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


     ,             ,    .    ,     /,   .

----------


## Ic-7300

,  ,    3 ,       
  2      ,

----------


## R7KD

> 


   !  ,        ICOM, .

----------

R6LCF

----------

Eugene163, R7KD, ua5aa

----------


## R7KDJ

http://www.icom-russia.ru/product/icom/ic-7800.htm
"ICOM IC-781    10 ,       5000 ,   ,  1000    NATO".    .     ""?

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UT1FT

> http://www.icom-russia.ru/product/icom/ic-7800.htm
> "ICOM IC-781    10 ,       5000 ,   ,  1000    NATO".    .     ""?


LOL.     ?

----------


## BIRUSS

> 



 :Wink:

----------

R7KDJ

----------

UT1FT

----------


## UT4UCM

> .   ,   .


  ....       "0"    ,      , , ....      ,    ,  " ",         . :Razz:

----------

R7KDJ, rn6xc

----------


## R6LCF

> ?





> ,     ..  ,   ,


     !            ,   .......   ,   !

----------

R7KD

----------

R5ZQ

----------


## R2AC

> !    ,   ALC  ,      SSB .


   ?  " "?     ?
       -  ,  SP3RNZ    !

 !

----------

Eugene163, RA3BA

----------


## R5ZQ

, .   81   .   .      SSB,       590, ACOM     .     50.  ,  SSB    ,   .

----------


## Eugene163

> . , --  . .14%.     40v p-p   95v p-p  CW  .


      , ,  ,       ( SP3RNZ   R2AC)...   "" ,       . 

   !

----------


## Eugene163

> .


    ,  SP3RNZ ,   ,    ...
   7300      ,  ALC    . :Super:  :!:

----------


## UC8U

> ,  SP3RNZ


   ,   100%        .   



> 7300      ,  ALC    .


 ,     2018.     ,   .  SP3RNZ   RC    .   !    ,      SSB .

----------


## UC8U

> 14%  100  -  14  = 74.83 Vpp (  50 ).
> 95 Vpp -  22.56 .
>   ,    .


     ,   ,  ,       . 
  RTTY CW           , +   .  ,      ::::

----------


## rz3bw

> .         ...


   -      ?

----------


## rz3bw

> ,  .


    ,   .
    IC-7300 -      ,          Icom.
      ,     .
            .   .

   ,    .. .   -        ?
  -  2 .

----------

Eugene163, K, R7KD, RA2FKD, RA3BA, Samurai, UA6LRR, UR5VFT

----------


## UC8U

> ..


  ..     .

----------


## UC8U

> ..


  ..     .



> HL1ZIX / KE0EYJ   IC-7300  .


  ,     .     



> ,


  METR.      ,      ,      1\2 .      ,  ,       10%

----------


## UN3G/7

> ,   ?


    NR , .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


:**     USB-D ,   , ( ).   "  "   300    ,      300, .   0  ......
    ,   " "     USB-D   .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

> 


..   . .  :Super:     , -   ?  :Wink: 


...           RX BASS  RX TREBLE

----------

R7KD, ua5aa

----------


## ua9cks

> ,  ,


         18300.

----------


## rz3bw

> 18300.



18 -   
300 -   ?

----------


## ua9cks

> ,    ?

----------


## rz3bw

,

----------

Eugene163, Llll

----------


## ua9cks

, -,   ,  
    :
1)      -  , , paddle  ; 

2)      -  Bug      . ,    KEY,    .

----------

ua9cks

----------


## Eugene163

> , -


...         ?        ,    ,       . ::

----------

Eugene163

----------


## DL5EAH

,  ,  ,    ?       ?    ?

----------


## R7KD

> ,   .


 , , . ,      .  :!:

----------

DL5EAH

----------


## UN3G/7

!   -  ini  OmniRig  IC-7300?     DX Atlas  , -   - .      ini,      ,         .       !

----------


## R7KD

> wsjt-x ?


, .     ,  .

----------


## WT2J

. MFJ Automatic Antenna Tuner Radio Interface Cables MFJ-5114I
    -  ic7300
   ic7000.    mfj998  jp1 .,   ic7300  .

----------


## R0LGE

> !   -  ini   OmniRig  IC-7300?     DX Atlas  ,  -   - .       ini,      ,          .        ! 
> 
>  ex UN3Z


  .       ini      .
  R0LGE.
73!

----------


## R6LCF

> .       ini


https://yadi.sk/i/WW25yTAeZ_fw2w

----------


## R8DR



----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## WT2J

,
  Log4OM ,      IC7300    cw-r.
    ini file.
http://forum.log4om.com/viewtopic.php?t=3053

 ,    ,      ,      R6LCF ?



       .

https://github.com/VE3NEA/OmniRig/issues/1

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

*RS-BA1 Version 2* -   ?   ?

----------


## ua5aa

.., .   7610      ,   7300     ,        .  ? -  ?

----------

K, ua5aa

----------


## rz3bw

?

----------

EW3AEW, R1WBF, R6YY, Radio7tt, ROMAS-LY3CU, rz3bw, Samurai, UA3VBD, ua5aa, UN3L,

----------


## Samurai

> ,       ,    .


 !
       IC-7300!
      ...

----------

UC4F

----------


## RA2FKD

> . 160    ,        ,   -


 ,    ,             .
      .
    .    130,       "2.   RTTY  RTTY-R.".   .      SSB,   .
    ,     https://yadi.sk/i/IkMqt7Q7YLfguw
    2019 ,        A7292-4EX-8.

----------

Dm-molot, K, R2DKW, R6LCF, R6YY, RX3AFE, UA3VBD, ,

----------

R6LCF, R7KD, Zigmas,

----------


## r7kko

,       ICOM-7300
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Avia...27402e0eJJQLp  4

----------

r7kko

----------


## UR5VFT

http://www.cqdx.ru/ham/new-equipment...r-the-ic-7300/

----------


## R6LCF

> ,       ICOM-7300


   !
https://www.radioexpert.ru/category/razemy-prochie/
  ,    2.25  .
  ,   .  3-4   .     !

----------

RX3M, UR5VFT,

----------


## UT1FT

> http://www.cqdx.ru/ham/new-equipment...r-the-ic-7300/


 .     .        ,        ,    ?

----------


## rx4cd

> RS-BA1


 , ,    .

----------


## r4fk

rt3b,   .

----------


## UN7LAP

> .     .     -   ?    ,      0-9,      ,      .


 ?

----------


## UN3G/7

> ,         .  ,  , pse.


   ?   !

----------


## RK9CB

: "IC-7300 Linked for Diversity and DX Split",         IC-7300...
- ,   ?

----------


## WT2J

Icom7300,    1.30.         1: 10  - .
  ?


 
Hi there,
 As you know most transceivers will not tune above 1:3 when the internal ATU is used.
If you happen to own an Icom7300 and the firmware is updated to one of the latest like 1.30.
 Then you can make it tune 1:10+ without any problems at all.
The manual states it will not do 100W anymore, but that is just AM/FM...who cares?
 What you need to do is put the transceiver in EMERGENCY MODE! What???
Yes you read it right, EMERGENCY MODE...at it will reduce power to 50-Watts average...
 Hang on? Average? Yes...but for SSB the Icom is also just doing 100-Watts...right, so it tunes the same but will take 1:10+
 How do you do this?
*Menu -> Set -> Others -> Emergency -> Tuner -> {{Restart-to-set}}*
 After restarting it will show an Orange-E
 It tells you it's just doing 50-Watts, but in fact the peaks are still there.
 Normal 100-Watts PEP SSB modulation is about 25-Watts anyway, nobody will notice at all but you as your antenna tunes fine.

----------


## WT2J

Omnirig ?
 ,       ic7300 data      .


*  50 ():*


 
  Connectors

DATA OFF MOD = MIC,ACC

DATA MOD = USB

USB Serial Function = CI-V

CI-V

CI-V BAUD Rate = AUTO

CI-V Address = 94h

CI-V Transceive = ON

CI-V USB PORT =  UNLINK From REMOTE

CI-V USB BAUD Rate = 115200

CI-V USB Echo Back = ON

----------


## exAlex60

,   IC-7300 c UR5EQF  CwType.
   COM4.          UR5EQF,  c CwType.   ,     - .    OmniRig.     ,        COM1 (   )  .

----------


## RA1AFS

.
   JTDX v2.0.2-RUS-rc139    .
  jtdx-2.1.0-rus-rc148-win64.     



 

    ,

----------


## RA1AFS

ini    :Crying or Very sad: 

 .

----------


## RA1AFS

:Embarassed:

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## R6LCF

, , .
http://nastrojcomp.ru/fajly-i-papki/...ws-7-10-8.html

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## R6LCF

,     !

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## RA1AFS

,     7300.  ,  .   AF     .

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## WT2J

, Mauro,IZ2BKT      Icom    IC7300.
     .
https://www.maniaradio.it/en/download.html
   .
73!

.

----------

RA2FKD

----------


## R6LCF

> -       ?


  .    .        .

----------


## UY3IG

*Eugene163 *  .   ( 0 ).         ""  .          ​ "SEND" ?

*  34 ():*

  ""?

----------


## RA3BA

.

----------

R4DZ

----------

R3DL, ua5aa

----------


## RV4CS

> .    ,     IC7300.       .    ?             ""       .     TS2000 1993  .


 !
           -  . 
          .       ""  .
       ,        .               .        PRO3.

----------


## RV4CS

> ,    ?


 .

*  57 ():*




> ,    ,      ?   , ..  OVF.


     ,        ,     ,   . 



> .


 IC-7300  .     ,   .

----------


## IG_58

,   :   OVF,        ,  OVF .          ?

----------


## UT4LW

> ?


  .       40-50 ,     .
    14-21  -    .
  7300   .       OVF.

----------


## R6LCF

> .  14


     7  / .   ,.   .   .

----------


## UT4LW

> .


   "  "  "".

----------

ua5aa

----------


## RW3ACQ

> .


 !  ,        ?

----------


## RA3BA

> !  ,        ?


     . ,    ,                .    ,            . ,       .

----------

RW3ACQ

----------

RW3ACQ

----------


## UT4LW

> ,           !


   ,   ?
         3  -,   ,    TS.    .




> PRO  ..   ,    .


      CW  PRO3  7300.       . ,    ,    ,     .   ,  DSP  .

----------

Alexan

----------

RW3ACQ, UC4F

----------


## RV4CS

> , -             ?


        .

----------


## R6LCF

> CW     ,   USB ?...


       ?

----------


## 3

IC-7300  ?   ?

----------


## Andrey Fomichev

IC-7300     FT-991A ?

----------

Andrey Fomichev

----------


## Andrey Fomichev

,   ic-7300      G5RV,    ?

----------

Andrey Fomichev

----------


## RV4CS

> ""   .      ,  ,    .


         ,      TUNER     10     .

 IC-7300        ,    .   ,         .

----------


## RV4CS

.    .              ,      .

----------


## RV4CS

100%  ?   IC-7300    ?

----------


## RV4CS

,    ,  ,  ,         .      .

----------


## RV4CS

.       .      .

----------

RV4CS, UT0UM

----------


## RV4CS

*rn3ox*, ,  ,    .  , ,  .

----------


## UN7CI

> SPLIT   .


  FT-991    ,    .

----------


## UN7CI

.
** **     TX  RX     .

----------

R7MU

----------


## RV4CS

> ???


 ,           ,     ,            .

----------

R7MU

----------


## R6LCF

.  ic7300   2019.        RA2FKD.   .     .
https://yadi.sk/i/aiOdBIjzmvvUUQ

----------

RV4CS

----------


## R7MU

> ,           ,     ,            .


, -  ,  , ,   ???  10  FM?
 ,   .

----------

R7MU

----------


## UN3G/7

.       ,  FM   10-      ,     ,         .  ,   ,     200         .

----------


## UN7CI

**   SPLIT.
 .
**        ,        . 
    (  )        .

----------


## WT2J

,       .  .   .
https://youtu.be/boX6dbKnkps

----------

rk3tv

----------

rk3tv

----------


## rk3tv

,   !!!      "" !!! 73! .

----------

rk3tv

----------


## Andrey Fomichev

OVF   2   21 , S   7  ???

----------


## UN7CI

IC-7300  .   ,  ,            .

           You Tube          (  ). ..      ( ).             XFC  ,          .
  -     ,          PBT, ,     ,    .
         SSB  CW,       .

*SSB Fil1, CW Fil1* -        ,       .
*SSB Fil2, CW Fil2* -   .
*SSB Fil3, CW Fil3* -  DX       .
 ,   CW   CW Fil3              . ,     CW FIl3,        AVTO TUNE,     .
          SSB  CW,            Fil1, Fil2, Fil3.

*AGC* -  CW  SSB .

*NR* -          S9.

*NB* -        ,      .

* TX SSB* -    -,          .

*NOTCH* -              .   Fil3     .

*RX SSB* -           .

   1.3     TX Delay HF  30ms,      PA      .

    :
-     ;
-     MEMORY;
-           MPAD.

     AF    "9 ".
  RF              .                .
     S-  RF         RFG.

 ,             .     ,        , .. 300-3000 .  ,             ,       -     SONY   IC-7300   ! ,    ICom,         .      "".            3"5,      ,     "" .

 ,    KENWOOD  YAESU c    SPEAKER ,             SP-38   ,            GENIUS ( ),    (   )      . 
    .         -,      .  IC-7300       2,2     .       ,        .  .

   -       +- 50 .

       ,     PTT  .      .

   IC-7300                   ,    .

***

   ,      ICom  , , ,        , -   ,        ,  100    ,    SDR        .

  ,        IC-7300   IC-7610  IC-705,         .

----------

RA2FKD, UC4F,

----------

Eugene163

----------

> .


 TS 570,IC 7000, IC 7400, IC 7410         ,   12    .      , ,        .. .
   .       ,   20      1,   2   ,   .   IC 7300         RF   12 .

----------


## ua3djg

...  ""  ....     , -     ", "...-         ?  UW3DI  "-76" ?...-,    , .-    ..........

----------

RN6LEP, RZ6MB

----------

R8CCE

----------


## Eugene163

> ", "...-         ?  UW3DI  "-76" ?.


  "" ,  "Visair", "", ""  ..,   SW-...

----------

RN3KK, UMC

----------


## UA3LM

> "" ,  "Visair", "", ""  ..,   SW-...


   ,  .    ,   ::::        ?  :Razz:

----------


## UA3LM

7300 ,       77  78       ,        .        .
 ,   28  ,         .   ,   ,     .    )

----------


## RN6LEP

> "" , "Visair", "", ""  ..,   SW-...


,   -  ....  
  "", "VisAir"-, ""-, ""-, () -"SS2"  ,       ""     , ""    ,     "  "  :Super:  :Laughing:  :Crazy:

----------

Eugene163, UA3LM

----------


## UN7CI

> ?


 CB : 27,240  27,280  (). 
- 10-  : 
https://ukrepeater.net/10m.htm
https://radiostorage.net/3621-osoben...9-mhz-chm.html
 ..

----------


## RU0AJQ

Rn3kk,  -,  rx

----------


## RU0AJQ

,   ,  ssg off,     ,(       ),         ,    ,..          . 5-  ,  ssg off,    .-   -  ,     " " .     ,  ,   ,   .

----------

R3DL

----------


## Andrey Fomichev

,      ...

----------


## Eugene163

> !


        ... :Sad:

----------


## UT4LW

> ...


     ?     ,    ,     ?

----------


## UC4F

SS  7300,     :Super:

----------

UC8U

----------


## Eugene163

> ?


       TS-850  ...   ,     (    !),      .

----------


## R6LCF

> SS  7300,


      SS?    7300   ,        .          .

----------


## UT4LW

> UT4LW,      .


  :     ,       ?



> , .


!        ,    "". ,  ,  ,     .
     .    MDS,  Noise floor.  ,       ?

----------


## R6LCF

> 


    ts990s    .
        40      ,           .     . .          3  .   .   ....  ,     .  .             ,   .
  ,    " "        ,   .
   ,       . 
   . *    ts990s     * .      .Kenwood..  ...  .....DX   ,        .
  SunSDR2Pro      SunSDR2DX       ,.       ts990s    .     ,     SS.
     ,    ,  . 
    ic7300             .     .  .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,


   ?   ....?

----------


## IG_58

> :     ,       ?


  -.....    __ ?

----------


## UT4LW

> 


 12-14 ,          .  14-21 ,         -10...0      -125    500  (3  "").  IC-7300  ,      ,   -12 .        .    ,     ?  - . ...    ,      ,    .
     OVF  .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## R6CA

ic7300    .     1-2       8  .       7300     .  2   480    .       . ,       .              ,      .      7300     /.      ,  ,    .   ,     2   .

----------


## RA1AFS

.



   ,       ...

*  41 ():*

,

----------


## R6CA

,    .    . ,      .    7300   .     ,   .  , ,   ,  .  8-10  ,     2 4      ,    ,    1 +.

----------

R5ZQ, UR5VFT

----------


## Eugene163

> ,     2   .


            ,   ?

----------


## UC8U

> 


     4.   2 .   2 ,   ,          .     120dBc

----------


## UC8U

> 


     4.   2 .   2 ,   ,          .     120dBc         




> -10 ,  500 ,       -123 , -73 .


   -123 -10=-133        -133    ,      .

----------


## R6LCF

> ,     .


  .
     .        . (0-/+5) (0-/+5).     +3   -5.      ,        ,      ,     .
       . .  ,      ,          .     ,                 .   , ,  "".
P.S.  ic7300      Yaesu ft 950              ,     ""  .

----------


## UT4LW

> .


.    BDR.




> 2   2 4    ?


  .   .    , ,  .    ,     .

  ,    IC-7300   .  ,      ?:



> ,     . ,  .   -10 ,  500 ,       -123 , -73 .         .      ?

----------


## R6LCF

> 2..2,1


.   2.1              .                      .

----------

R3DL, R7MU, RA1AFS, UT1FT

----------


## rw4pff

,           ,   ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## rw4pff

IC 7300   -.       1    (BV)   (GP)  . 
    ()   .

----------


## rk3tv

*rw4pff*,      !!! https://www.inrad.net/product.php?pr...cat=181&page=1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HBajms1EnuA

----------


## UN7JID

(    QRZ.KZ)    .



> ,     RX .
>        ,   )))
>              .
>       ,    SEND        20,       19-22,     .     .
>  1-3  G5V  12,       ,  .
>     4  ,  OMRON,    16,         .
>     ,       .      ,   -   .
> 
>          TX Delay      .   20mS
> ...

----------

Eugene163, US7IGN

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R6LCF

> -        ?


       ...7300       ?       .  .,    .,... 
P.S.            " "  7300 ,   .  .......

----------


## WT2J

Icom IC 7300 Hi Fi Asymmetrical AM & eSSB Transceiver.

   .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdF5X7P3zWQ

----------


## RA4RT

> RX7300


.

----------

rw4pff

----------

UT4LW

----------


## Eugene163

> ...7300


  7300,   ,   ,    7300  ... :!:

----------


## RU4SS

...
  ,    ( )       7300.
    ,    .  :Razz: 
  ,  ,      1  (DX-ing, SO1R contesting,   ..) -  ,   7300.
,  RW9RN ...     100 % ,   7300.
 ,     (SO2R LP contesting) 7300    :Sad:   .
-  (?)      :Razz: 
...        !
 :Super:

----------


## UT4LW

> 


   30-         ARRL- ?



> .


 .     , ..      /       .  -   12       ,     ...  :Rolling Eyes: 




> (SO2R LP contesting) 7300     .


     SO2R?

----------


## UT4LW

> 


           S9 ,   .

----------

UT4LW

----------


## ua5aa

FT-950  ,    USB,   7300 -     ....   7300,       ,  - ,    ..

...       ,      ,   FT-950   ,   ,        7300

----------

RU4SS

----------


## ua5aa

> ..
> ,  7300 , ,  ,       ,   ,     ..     .
> ...


..      ,     ,               ..         ...       ..

----------


## rn3ox

> ic-7300   "USB Isolator",  ADUM4160/ADUM316  ?


 IC-7300  ,   ,   TS-590S   ,       .    , .

----------

rn1neb

----------

AMS, R2AGG, RA3BA, RU4SS, UR5LAM

----------


## R5ZQ

> SDR


        .   . ,     ,       ,   .        ,  .

----------


## R6LCF

> SDR,    .


     ic7300.   ,    ....  .   .
                ,        .
 " "            ....  .
       , 40 ,/  .86,6dBm . S   7    .       ,    .
   SDR..... ,  !

----------

WT2J

----------

R8CCE

----------


## R8CCE

> .   . ,     ,       ,   .        ,  .



  ,        ,          ,    . 
          - .      ,        .

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## R8CCE

> ,       7300 .



)))

----------


## RA3BA

> ,  .REF LEVEL   +20.


,     +20? ,    0.     -, ?             ,    . , ,                .                       RF.

----------

R8CCE

----------

RZ6MB

----------


## RA3BA

,    , ,  .

----------


## RU4SS

, !
   .
     SO2R.      ,   ,  .
 7300    .
,     ,       ,   .
RY6M -   .
  ,  , !

----------

RA4Y

----------


## rz3dab

2 7300  5 ,    ,    ,   101d.   7300 ,   s-     ,       RF (  ).  ,      ,   .    ,     .

----------


## RA4Y

, .   1 USB .
73

----------

EA8DIG

----------


## WT2J

DX.

----------

RX3AFE

----------


## R6LCF

> USB   .
>  ,       ic7300.     746-,     -   , ,  .


     .   .
    ic7300   ,  RSBA-1     .

----------


## RA2FKD

> !
>        .....
>         Omni.


     " 19  ",    , ,       ,    .   ,     .
  :
https://yadi.sk/i/IkMqt7Q7YLfguw

----------

exAlex60, OVK, RZ6MB,

----------


## R6LCF

> -, rsba-1 . -,    ,


     ,,  (.)     ,         .    .          .
P.S.     7300     ic..... , ,.  .

----------

K, RA1AFS

----------


## RA1AFS

7300   USB    ?
 .  ?

----------

K, R6LCF

----------


## R6LCF

> 60$


     ic7300       rsba-1 (   . )           . .   !

----------

RA1AFS

----------


## r7kko

https://kb3hha.com/
 
    .

----------

K

----------


## r7kko

> ,  ?


   - Icom +   

*ICOM 7300 Memory Manager*

https://kb3hha.com/download/ICOM7300MemoryManager.msi

----------

K

----------


## ua5aa

...     ""  .....           ?  ...  D4     ...     ? :Wink:

----------

R7MU

----------


## ua5aa

...  off,  ,     - " "   ,   ,    ""      ..

----------


## ra3vho

!!      ic 7300.      ,,   .   TS-2000 !!kENWOOD  ,    .    ,   ,    NR,       . OVF     PRE 2    ,    !     KENWOOD   7 ,       ,  7  ,   ic 7300          !     ,        ,  icom 7300       !

----------

K, UN7CI

----------


## Eugene163

> NR,       .


  -      NR  . , ... :Razz: 






> ,  icom 7300


 ,   SDR DUC/DDC...

----------


## Andrey Fomichev

?




> !!      ic 7300.


   OVF      ....

----------


## W5ZZ

,      ( ) ,    ,    ic-7300 ,
  ,       ? 
Insane!
  UW3DI -  .

----------

K, RX6LAZ, UA3LM, ua5aa, UN7CI, ,

----------


## R6LCF

> ,      USB DATA c 1.2   2.7    FT8,


.      icom... :https://wa7ewc.wordpress.com/2016/04...mode-settings/

----------


## R6LCF

,     !

----------


## 4L1FL

IC7300!   .    ,  .   ....          , FT8.      ,  , ALC.   ,   ,   -    10-15 %  .    ,     .  ,    .      .  FT8,  ,  JTDX    UR5EQF,   ,   .    .  ....        .     .         !   !    ,  .     USB , c  USB Audio,   .     ?    ,   ?       ,   , 25 ...  -    ?

----------


## lion11

,        0  3   .
   SET:
tone control/tbw  TX  SSB-D  TBW         100  2900 .
    (300-2700)         .

----------



----------


## 4L1FL

,    !      ,     10-15%.

----------


## 4L1FL

...  !     ....    !

----------


## R6LCF

> 3000


 10   .  #6622

----------


## R5ZQ

> 3000     ?


  .     2,8KHz.   ,   .

----------


## UN7CI

> ic7300         100-2800


,  -    3.0  100  2900 .

----------


## UN3G/7

> 100  2900


 ,  ! Fake It     ,   ,         !       IC-7300,  ,  !      UA9    ,    " ",    +20    .

----------


## UC4F

,  USA   2900-3000

----------


## R6LCF

> 7800  .  ,


   Kenwood ts990s      4,5 .(   ""    ....)  SunSDR2DX    ,            ,            .   .....

----------

cimos

----------


## R2BAM

10-07-01 .           2,7  (   ,  6, 11   16    28 ). 
  ,         -  2,7 .            .

----------


## 4L1FL

....          ,      ????         ....

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

.       ...VOX        ? ..      ACC,  - -?

----------


## ua5aa

..     ,      ,  -    -    ... ,    ,   ...  :Smile:

----------


## R6CA

?   ?

----------


## R6CA

.        ?  ,   .     .     (      ip) ip      .
 ,     ,       remote rig.       .

----------


## ra3vho

to R6CA  ?     ?     remote utility , remote control, !     !     remote utility , remote control,      cannot turn off the radio!!!

----------


## ra3vho

!     !     !!      !  50001 udp  port listened!!

----------


## ra3vho

Andrey-K  !   ??

----------


## ra3vho

!       .      ,         ,ip   !

----------

RX3M

----------


## R6LCF

ic7300  .        .    eSSB   ,  100-2900.    eSSB    SSB        .
      ,        .... ( , )   ......!
   .

----------

K

----------


## UA3LM

> eSSB   ,  100-2900.


         6 ,        . 3      50 (    ?       3  ).    ,            imd3.




> NC0B, IC-705: http://www.sherweng.com/table.html 
> 
> 73


  ,      . FTDX 5000    .     .

----------


## Alex10

IC-7300  ,      ,          ,  ,   ??     -                ,  .  -   ,  - ""      . .

----------

Alex10

----------


## UA3LM

> eSSB     50-4000 ,(        Kenwood  ts990s)  40-6000    ,       .     SDR......          6.  100-3000     " " eSSB   , SSB         .


ts 950sdx , ts 850        TTBF ( ft2000/9000/3000/5000  )

----------

Alex10

----------


## UN7CI

IC-7300,          ,       ,  . ,     SM-50,       ,        -  .

----------

Alex10

----------

Alex10

----------


## RZ1ZR

,    "Noctua  NF-A8"  , !

----------

Alex10, R2BAM

----------


## R6LCF

> ,    "Noctua NF-A8"  , !


    ,   ........ .... .
     ic7300 .                  .    ,  - .            30-50  . :       ic7300!
          .  !

*  9 ():*




> ts 950sdx , ts 850        TTBF (


  Yaesu......c   ,   .......5000          .

----------

UN7CI,

----------


## R6LCF

> Noctua


  ,  SunSDR2DX    140   ,   .        .......DX.        ,      .   !

----------


## R6LCF

> -     ,   ,   .


       ....       ?

----------

UN7CI

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UR5LAM

, -     0,2?

----------


## UR5LAM

> 0.08   0.2.
>      .


     ,   ?

----------

> 


    !
  .
  .
____________________  ___



> .


   ,           
.   1-1.5    .
  .
  .

----------

> ,


,     .
     7600.
 ,    .
  ?
  . !
 :Razz:

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UR5LAM

> ,     .


  Icom,          :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## UR5LAM

,    )

----------


## RA3BA

-    Ruilian Science 8025.   -  .    .

----------

K, UR5LAM, UR5VFT

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,    . !


     .      ,     .   ,  .100.       .          .  ,  ,     ,     .    ,   .   ,   .




> 7300


-    .  ICOM,  .      .

*  5 ():*




> 


  ,    .

----------


## RN3GP

> .


   .     ,   ,      .        . ::::

----------



----------


## UT4UBK

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=...-wiz-serp#ip=1

   .

----------

> 


    :    .



> 


,     15           20 
 !
 ::::

----------

,    -  .
 :Crazy: 
     -  .
  -   ICOM.
 .

----------

UR5LAM

----------


## UR5VFT

> ,     . !


 - ,            13-20 ,   73!

----------

R2BAM

----------



----------


## RN3GP

> (     ,    ),       Icom ,.     ...


      ? ::::   SS   ? ::     .




> 


   .  -     ,  -     ,   ,   .

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## RN3GP

> 


 99,9%        .       .




> 


      IC-7000,   ,   .           . ::::

----------

UA3LM, UR5VFT,

----------


## RA3BA

.   .

----------


## R6LCF

> :


 ,    .     .
P.S.          Icom ,     Icom ic705    .

----------

R2BAM, UR5VFT

----------


## R5ZQ

> .


,   .  .     ,   .   -   +20,    ,    .

----------

R6LCF

----------

Radio__HAM

----------


## RA2FKD

*   .*      ,          -  ,   - .  17       *RIGS*   ,       ""    Noctua NF-A8.     ,     https://yadi.sk/d/H0oHpjeF_T2WdA,   ""  ,         :Smile: .  Noctua NF-A8       ,  ,  ,   ,  .    OZ1QX,     ,      .   ,     ,       .            ,      30-35   .
, ,   -     ,    .     "" ,         :Razz:    .    ,       .     .        IC121 R2A20169SA, c    07  FANV    IC125       .*  .*       () ML414HIV01E  SMD ,   https://datasheet.ciiva.com/3/ml414h-e-3633.pdf   qrz.com,    ,    https://www.digikey.com/product-deta...2-1-ND/1889213 ,  1,59$.            .     eBay, 5   300 ,   .

----------

EW3AEW, K, UR5LAM,

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## RA2FKD

eBay  ,  5    Aliexpress https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3300...46994c4dsNE1qt, 358 .  ,  .

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


      .  ,  .     7300,  ,  .     .    ,   , ,   ,      .  ?

----------

R5ZQ

----------


## UR5LAM

,       .       ,     , .. 100   ,     ,     ,     ,   . ..    ,    ,     ,            ,    .   )

----------

UR5VFT

----------


## RU0AJQ

,   ,   , 3        ,  ,  
   ,   ,          ,

----------

R5ZQ

----------


## RU0AJQ

ft-857           ,     ,

----------

UA3LM, UR5LAM, UR5VFT

----------


## UA3LM

> ,   7300

----------

)

----------


## R6LCF

> 


   ic7300         ,   .
     8         ""    .       .        .....  ,    ....240   8.                 .  .      ic7300.    ,   . ,         .  ic7300      /         .          .    ,      .

----------

R5ZQ, ua5aa,

----------

> ,    ?

----------


## x-signal

> .      10.  ...


        12 ,      .

----------


## ygrik911

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm...cket=18#detail                ,   ,   .
,

----------


## UR5VFT

> ?


 -    ,     9-15 ..
 - https://aliexpress.ru/item/4001290693611.html?s  pm=a2g0o.productlist  .0.0.64f148f7nFTty3&  algo_pvid=052256a4-ce6a-4b78-a568-dbb02446f034&algo_ex  pid=052256a4-ce6a-4b78-a568-dbb02446f034-0&btsid=0b8b15cb1603  7176115984043ee844&w  s_ab_test=searchweb0  _0,searchweb201602_,  searchweb201603_&sku  _id=1000001563428758  3
 - https://aliexpress.ru/item/328716073...0%23183380%230

----------

R6LCF

----------


## UN7CI

""   ,      . ,     ,    ,  .         -   I-7300   CW -          RTTY    PA. !  ,    - ...
   - .   ,   ,       ,      -    .
 :  -  , !

----------

K

----------

17      ,     TS 570            .   IC 7300         ,    .   ,         .     DM 330,  .

----------

Eugene163, R3DL, RA1AFS, ROMAS-LY3CU

----------

Radio__HAM

----------


## R6LCF

> .


   ,      .   ic7300   ,     .. .           ,          . ,  CW    SSB.

----------

Radio__HAM

----------


## R5ZQ

> 2   100


,        .       ,       ,       .

----------

R5ZQ

----------

> ?


             ,        .

----------

R3DL

----------


## R5ZQ

[quote="R6LCF;1785854  "]         .[/quote)  ,    ,   .    ,      ,  .     ,            .

----------


## UA3LM

> ,         icom  noctua


           ,        :Wink:

----------

R6LCF

----------

UA3LM

----------


## UT1FT

> ,


.        .      ?

----------


## R5ZQ

> ,     ,


,      101 ,     , 7300        .       ,     .

----------



----------


## R5ZQ

> 


 .     DX-,    (R4IN) ,   .     ,      .

----------


## RU4SS

> -,   1-   CQ WW CW,    Icom 7300  FTDX 101.


, .

----------

ua3rmb

----------


## UN7CI

IC-756pro       IC-7300   ?
 , IC-7300          ,  IC-756pro     CW  SSB  .

----------


## ES1BA

> 3


       ...

----------


## R6LCF

> - ,     ,    .      .

----------

> ׸  ?


   -        .

----------

rx4cd, UR8EN

----------


## R6LCF

> ,  .


  .  ,     .      ,        .

----------


## Eugene163

... FM 100.   CW  SSB?

----------

Alex10

----------


## Alex10

,    ,          ,,      ,  -    -     .

----------

Alex10

----------


## Alex10

.       .

----------


## RU0AJQ

usb audio codec     ?  . rs-ba1   ?

----------


## Alex10

40-50    , . RTTY     FT-8.

*  9 ():*

RA1AFS   ,           .    ,   SSB  -100.

ru0ajq     rs-ba1    ????     ?   .

----------


## RU0AJQ

Alex,

----------

Alex10

----------


## RA1AFS

.

----------


## ra3vho

,   !  !!

https://yadi.sk/d/l-RV5hzI3NtuWL   ! !

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


     .          .
JTDX........    , ,           . 
         .
WSJT_X.....    ,   (  )      .(  )         ,    !
    CAT   Audio.
Alex10       ic7300     FT8.     ,    Google     Google    .  Yandex  ......,    .
https://wa7ewc.wordpress.com/2016/04...mode-settings/

----------


## R6LCF

> .


    ,   .   .  ,      ,  ""   ,  W7  W10  .
 ,  JTDX.....    .         WSJT_X    .
   JTDX..... 64 bit     32bit   . 
 ,    .

----------


## R6LCF

> ?


 ,   .            ic7300     ,     ,  !                .    15  .        4 .     Kenwood ts990s ,  Icom...    .   SDR......,   ,  .
   !

----------

-  -   .                  USB MOD LEVEL-   80%

----------


## ua3rmb

> TRANSMIT


     /FM     TRANSMIT.



> .


     .

----------

Alex10

----------


## Alex10

.

----------


## Alex10

.  .   .  .  ic-7300  .

----------


## ua3rmb

> ...  ...


 ,   ?  DDC/DUC ...

----------

Tolya

----------


## RZ6M

> .       ?


...." "  ,    !     Ը     ""     ,  ""   "      ,    ,     !

*  25 ():*




> ,   .            ic7300     ,     ,  !                .    15  .        4 .     Kenwood ts990s ,  Icom...    .   SDR......,   ,  .
>    !


.   , !....   ""      SDR.... ?        ,           ,  ""           !

----------


## ua5aa

> /FM     TRANSMIT.
> 
> .....


...    RTTY ,   TRANSMIT,   
,

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## Andrey Fomichev

7300 ....

----------

K, R7KD, UA3VBD

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## RX6LAZ

!  :Super:

----------


## RA2FKD

http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=1#post1781886.
  5     IC-7300.
IMG_005.JPG
   5 ,    ML414H  JAPAN.
IMG_006.JPG
https://www.sii.co.jp/en/me/datashee...geable/ml414h/
    2,5 ,   .
   ,   "",  .
https://aliexpress.ru/item/330087311...id=67057262565

----------

K, UN7CI

----------


## UN7CI

> 


   ,    IC-7300  :Wink:

----------

TX LEVEL ?

----------

USB-D  LSB-D    ? :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## UA3VBD

FULL MANUAL IC-7300 (174 )   9.

A7292-4EX-9
 20162020 Icom Inc. Jul. 2020


https://www.icomjapan.com/support/manual/2271/

 - IC-7300_ENG_FM_9.pdf

P.S.
 .     ,

----------

K

----------


## UA3VBD

> ?


  -  https://www.icomjapan.com/support/manual/2271/

----------

R6LCF

----------

rk3tv, RZ6M, UN7CI, ,

----------


## RA2FKD

,    ,      .  - - ,   ,    - .         https://yadi.sk/i/5ojwmXpmtkEzAg

----------

K, R2DSC, rk3tv, UA3VBD, WPI,

----------


## R6LCF

> ,     .        .


   ,            RS-232    ic7300.      ......   .   .       .   ,      .     . 
 ic7300     ,      .  150 ,  .
:
 

 :https://bloganten.ru/dobavlyaem-com-port-na-pk/

----------


## R5ZQ

> IC7300           USB


    .  .        ,   ICOM,   .   ,  . ,      .       .

----------



----------


## r7kko

?

----------


## 4L1FL

!     USB ,   -USB ...     !

*EU1KY*,            .    ?????

----------


## UT1FT

> ?


.       ft8
https://www.icomjapan.com/news/3208/...MiujWpeVSA2gQE

----------

K

----------


## R5ZQ

> :https://www.icomjapan.com/support/firmware_driver/2394


      ,  .     (FT8).

----------


## UT7GH

RX  DIGI-mod  137.     Mini-Whip PA0RDT    .     ,  .

----------

Radio__HAM

----------


## UR5VFT

- http://yo3hjv.blogspot.com/2017/03/i...pation-of.html

----------

K

----------


## UN7LAP

> - http://yo3hjv.blogspot.com/2017/03/i...pation-of.html


  ,   ,   .  . 

  .

       -  .

    -  STARS-922

 " ":
-   - 50 .
-   -   40 .

----------

R2DSC, R7KD, r7kko, UR5VFT

----------


## ew2gi

"))

----------


## ra3vho

1- !!!!!!       ?

----------


## ra3vho

https://www.icomjapan.com/support/firmware_driver/3248/

----------

:Super:       REF   .

----------

> ?


   ,   .   4         .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## ra3vho

S-    .   ????

----------


## Andrey Fomichev

USB    ,  ?

----------


## ua5aa

> 1- !!!!!!       ?


...!  ,   ,    ...  RS-BA  2.      ...   ?..

----------


## R6LCF

.   RA2FKD     .        .    .
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/mryr5-Q1iXUbSQ

----------

exAlex60, OVK, RX3AFE

----------

RA2FKD

----------


## R6LCF

IC-7300_ENG_Info_V140_0.pdf
 , .

----------


## LY4OO

DX SPOT      ?

----------


## RA2FKD

> !!!    ...


,   ,           .   ,     ICOM. 
IC-7300_ENG_Info_V140_0  .pdf,               ,  ICOM     .  , ,  .   ,       ,       .  ,         ..      .       ,     .
 .           qrz.ru,               .     .

----------

exAlex60, R6LCF, R7KD, rk3tv, RX3AFE, Samurai, UA3VBD, ,

----------


## ua5aa

*"      ,     ." -*  . !

----------


## UR5VFT

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zFWWEcb4jc

----------

RX3AFE

----------

?  :Shocked:    ,     ?

----------

alex1965, ARM, DL5EAH, dvi, EW2DZ, ew2gi, EW3AEW, exAlex60, R0AZ, R2FBF, R6LCF, R7DP, RD3TBQ, rk3tv, RU0AJQ, RU4SS, RX3AFE, rx4cd, RZ6MB, Samurai, UA3VBD, UC4F, UN3G/7, UT1FT, , ,

----------


## RA2FKD

" CI-V"    ,    .

----------

ARM, DL5EAH, ew2gi, K, OVK, R2FBF, R6LCF, RD3TBQ, rk3tv, RX3AFE, Samurai, UC4F,

----------

RA2FKD

----------


## K

RS-BA1 Version 2.30:   https://www.icomjapan.com/support/firmware_driver/3257/

73

----------

UA3VBD

----------


## ua5aa

> RS-BA1 Version 2.30   !


...     RS-BA1 ( 1. **)

..    RS-BA1  2

----------


## LY4OO

V2 ?

----------


## LY4OO

.         ,  ...

----------


## R7KD

> 


, .,   DDC/DUC   ,    ...... ,    7300. 1.40  .   9700.    .     , .  UHF/VHF      . ..    7300.....,    ,  7300+ 9700           7300. :Super:

----------


## R5ZQ

,.     .    ,    .

----------


## R5ZQ

,  ,    .  .      ,    , .    ,        .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

> .....       1.2 Front CPU   1.01


..    1.00 ? :    :

----------


## ra3vho

_    1.00
    front cpu 1.0_

----------


## ua5aa

> ,        ,     ?


...   ,    ?     ZenMarket

----------


## ua5aa

...  JAPAN...

... Front CPU  1.01     ?       ( )  ,  ,

----------


## ua5aa

...     ,

----------


## ua5aa

R4PCB         1.40.      ,   ,      1.00  1.01 - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zFWWEcb4jc

----------


## UA3VBD

> ?


   IC-7300. 
 , s/n 03010.    2018 .

.  .

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

.., ..




> IC-7300. 
>  , s/n 03010.    2018 .
> 
> .


...   s\n 01001,   ?

----------


## ua5aa

... ..

*  15 ():*




> *ua5aa * ​   SD-,    ,     .


... -   .  ,  UA3VBD  ( "      ic-7300      . -             .         Front CPU.)

*  14 ():*

... ,   ,       1.40   .

----------

(  J   )    18   :Wink:

----------

ua5aa

----------


## R6LCF

j  ,       .       :
_Icom__ Icom,  ,      .    ,         .  ,    "LM4558"      "4993"   49-  1993 , 2805  28-  2005   .._

----------


## ua5aa

..       -   1.01

----------

ua5aa

----------


## ua5aa

..     ,    ...

----------


## R6LCF

> ,         .


  .       ,       .     , .

----------

> 1.40.


   ,         :Wink:      (  R4IN  ),   7300     -   27 ,        :!:

----------


## R4DM

: IC-7300     PowerSDR?

----------


## RX6LAZ

!  ,   (/)     MB-118  MB-123       ?   ? !

----------

RX6LAZ

----------


## RX6LAZ

!  !    3d   (   ),           ,     .

----------

,       ,    ,      USB.

----------


## _1976

*  17 ():*

   IC-7300,     USB    8 9272011475



*  5 ():*

 RW4hD,

----------


## _1976

,     

  ,        IC-7300

  89272011475

*  22 ():*

      ,

----------


## ra3vho

IC-7300
Version 1.40
2021/02/26


    !   26.02.21
IC-7300
Version 1.40
2021/02/26

----------


## ra3vho

!        !!!   !

         !!!!!!

----------


## RA2FKD

ICOM     IC-7300_ENG_FM_10   2021  https://www.icomjapan.com/uploads/su..._ENG_FM_10.pdf.         1.40.    ,     - .           .
       .   -    IC-7300_ENG_FM_9   2020  https://disk.yandex.ru/i/mryr5-Q1iXUbSQ ,        1.40 https://disk.yandex.ru/i/fcASQCVBTSGk1Q .

----------

ew2gi, K, rz3bw, UA3VBD, UN3G/7, UT1FT, vladimir.,

----------


## ua3bm

.
 7300  .  1.40.   (       ).
    ,     ! 
,  VFO A  14260       Memory channel 1,  blank. ,   ?
    Entering a Memory channel (. 3-6)    -   . 
  ,  ?       ? 
   -     ,    " "  " " (.  1.2)
    ,        "Touch V/M to select the Memory mode."   "" -      1,   blank!
     (  ,   MEMO)      -  14260        1  .
:   ,     VFO    Y?

----------


## ua3bm

! 
9  !
 ,        .

----------


## ua3bm

.   !
 ,   . 
   DSP,   7300    .
  ,  ,           PBT.
.  ,     DX   ,         .   ,     DX,  "   ..".
    RBT (Rejectband Tuning)   ,   .
     ,     NOTCH,   (  )  .    ,    (  )   .          +- 5    .
       ?

----------


## ua3bm

> ,    ,  ,     ,        .


 ,    ,     ?
    ICOM,  ,    ,      .
    feedback       . ,      !
,   -      ?

----------

R3-73

----------

Tolya

----------


## R5ZQ

> 


   ,  ,   .  ,   ,  .      ,    7610    .   ,       .   ACOM           .

----------

alex1965, ew2gi, EW3AEW, K, OVK, R2BAM, R5ZQ, R7DP, R7KGA, rk3tv, RX3AFE, UA3VBD, ua5aa, UT1FT, vladimir., , ,

----------


## R5ZQ

,  .        500.

----------


## ua3bm

> ,   ..           ra2fkd@mail.ru


! .
   . 2-3 "  PS-126      13.8      21 A."

----------

vladimir.

----------


## RV4CS

> RBT (Rejectband Tuning)   ,   .
>      ,     NOTCH,   (  )  .    ,    (  )   .          +- 5    .


   .        IC7300    :Razz:

----------


## ua5aa

> .....
>   ,  ,           PBT.
> .  ,     DX   ,         .   ,     DX,  "   ..".
> .....


..  TWIN PBT -    ?

----------


## RV4CS

> ..  TWIN PBT -    ?


     .

----------


## ua3bm

"   .        IC7300  "
  .    (, , , )   " ",   "  ".   (  )  ,    ,    .        ,     ,      " ".
   ,     PBT,  .         ,   PBT  .    ,     .    PBT    .      .
   ,         ,    ,   .       .
,         -   .          ,       DSP TMS320C6745DPTPA3,   7300?

----------


## RV4CS

"                 "?  :Wink:

----------


## R5ZQ

> ?


USB-D.

----------

RX6LAZ

----------


## ua5aa

..  ?

----------


## WT2J

?
https://youtu.be/nsVoTohP87Q

  .
https://youtu.be/jQ1hwy0-Bro

----------

RV4CS, UB1ZBQ

----------


## WT2J

, ,      ,                 .
73!
.

----------

R7DP, UB1ZBQ

----------


## UB1ZBQ

1.40.

----------


## RV4CS

> ,  , .     ...


!  :Razz:              .

----------


## RV4CS

> ,          ..


 .         ,    ,     .          ,                 ,      OVF.     OVF   .       10     ,     ,     ,   .

----------

R5OE, UA3VBD

----------


## ra3vho

!      1.41???

----------


## Ic-7300

:: 
  ,    ...

----------

UN7CI

----------


## RV4CS

> ? ))


 .  - ,       .

----------


## RA2FKD

, -    .    https://www.icomjapan.com/uploads/su...140_V141_1.pdf
:
*You can set the behavior of the PTT pin on the [MIC] connector* 
*PTT Input:*
*While transmitting, the transceiver does not output the SEND signal (TX status) from the PTT pin, but does detect the PTT input (PTT operation) on the microphone.*
*Use this option if you want to cancel transmitting the recorded audio by pushing [PTT] on the microphone.*
*PTT Input + SEND Output:*
*While transmitting using other than the operating microphone, the transceiver does not detect the PTT input (PTT operation) of the microphone, due to the output SEND signal from the PTT pin.*
  ,     :
*     PTT   [MIC].*
*PTT Input:*
*    PTT      ,      SEND.*
*           [PTT]  .*
*PTT Input + SEND Output:*
*       (  PTT  ),    SEND,     PTT .*
  ,   .     ,  .
  SEND     RCA    ,    .
 REF level  , :
*When in the Center mode of the Spectrum scope screen, the REF level setting does not reflect the scope waveform during transmission.*
  :
*            REF  .*
  - ,     1.40.



,     ,  .

P.S.      ,      REF level.
          ( . 5-5 (71)):
"   ,    .      ."
             .
   :
*  ,   ,               REF Level.*

----------

K, R5OE, R6YY, RV4CS, UA3VBD, UC4F, UT1FT, _1976,

----------


## leonid67

.  1.40

----------


## LY4OO

?        ,     16-32GB   .           .    ,      -  ...   1,40.

----------

ew2gi, K, OVK, R5OE, UA3VBD,

----------


## RA2FKD

> !  1.41    !    !


  ,    1.40   4    1.41.     .
 ,   1.30  1.40  2,5 .
   1.40   -  ,   ,   1.41  .

----------

K

----------


## UN3G/7

> ????


 Fake It       (  Fake It     WSJT-X,  JTDX  MSHV   ).

----------


## 4L1FL

... ,   Face It,         ,     Face It,    , .   ...  ...     ...

----------


## UN3G/7

> 


 ? ?

----------


## UN3G/7

> ,  ...


 Fake It        ,     - .      ?     Call 1st,        ,   ,       .     ,     -.

----------


## UN3G/7

> ...


-!

----------

rx4cd

----------


## WPI

,  ""    ( )  - "           sharp   soft  ?     .."       ,     .       Notch-    .
73
:    APF   ...

*  13 ():*

 :    ,     ,    . RX-  .      "" .    .  .            , .. 1-2 .

----------

ew2gi, RA4Y, RD3TBQ, rx4cd, UN3G/7, un7fw, UN7LAP,

----------


## RA2FKD

25 ,     9 .
. ii (3) -      Microsoft.
. 1-6 (13) - . 25,        IP PLUS.
. 7-4 (88) -   , .      PTT Port Function     .
C. 8-2 (92) -    SD-      .       SD-  " ".
. 12-11 (127) -   ,     PTT Port.
. 17-2 (153) -     SP-41,     CT-17   SP-23,    .
. 18-3 (157) -               PTT Port Function.
. 19-7 (165) -      0217 / PTT Port Function.
. 7 (180) -     .

    IC-7300_FULL MANUAL_RU_11
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/R9nqZtxZKCjyHg

ra2fkd@mail.ru  .

----------

alex1965, ARM, ew2gi, EW3AEW, K, OVK, R6YY, RA4Y, RD3TBQ, RX3AFE, UA3VBD, WPI, Zigmas, , ,

----------


## R5ZQ

.       .   .      ,      .         .

----------


## R5ZQ

.,           (  ).    .   ,    .   1.41,    ,    4, 8.,   .

----------

K, R7DP, ua5aa

----------


## SP5TAA

PR- ( )    .
  -    oo.

----------


## UN7LAP

> -.    .  ,             .   .   ,     https://github.com/ostapoff/IC-7300-datetime-sync


   -      ,        -        .

----------


## ARM

!   IC-7300,     .   -   .       ,    .    ,73!

----------


## OVK

Powershell ?

----------


## OVK

*ARM
*,   ""  ?  ,     (..00 )?

----------


## OVK

*ARM*
  ,   Windows     ?  10-    Powershell.

*  52 ():*

*ARM*
 .   COM   ?     COM .      (  #) 
# port may be specified implicitly with
# $portName = "COM7"
       ,     .
  .
73!

----------


## ARM

,   ,   -  .

----------


## ARM

> SD   64 ,  ?       64 ...     ?

----------


## ua3bm

IC7300 ,     . ,  - .    ,        ,      (    ).         2 - 3 .     -    , ,   -  . ,     ?
!
    Notch !     ,     .

----------


## 4L1FL

,   ...  ,   .    ,   ,  ,   .      .    WSJT-X,  ,    ,   . CAT    ,    -8 (WSJT-x),  ,     .   ,    ,    UR5EQF,      LOGHX-3.      ,  .     40 ,   ...   SSB  . USB       .    ?

----------


## RZ1ZR

*4L1FL*,    ,          .

----------


## RA1AFS

?

----------


## 4L1FL

...  .  "" ,    ,    .            USB        1,       AT-130E.   LW, 64        FD-4,  .

----------

> +       .


  :Super:

----------


## R9FE

,     ()      .   :Smile: 
   -- MFJ-  -      ( )    ,        (   ) ,     :Smile:

----------

K

----------


## RZ6ASO

- USB     :Super:

----------

ARM, R7DP,

----------


## R8DR

!
 MULTI  ,  ?  ?
      2-4    ..

----------


## UN7JID

> !
>  MULTI  ,  ?  ?
>       2-4    ..


      WD-40.  99% ,   ,     ,  .

----------


## R8DR

> ?


3  ,     .

 ?       ...

----------


## RA2FKD

> ICOM   ST-4003W       IC-7300       USB .
> 
> https://www.icomjapan.com/support/firmware_driver/3428/


, , ,       MENU -> SET -> Connectors -> CI-V -> CI-V USB Port -> Link to [REMOTE]       .
   ,       Unlink from [REMOTE].

----------

K, UR5VFT

----------


## UN3G/7

> ?


 !  ,           - ,    .

----------


## ua3qfy

?
  .

----------

RV4CS, UN3G/7

----------

lion11, RV4CS

----------


## RV4CS

,  ,        .
       - b@t,
  " -     ICOM IC-7300".

----------


## ra3vho

> RS-BA1 Version 2.41


!       RS-BA1 Version 2 ,    !

----------

K

----------


## R0SBD

> " -     ICOM IC-7300".


,    ,   ,        ...

----------


## sergdoc

> ,   7300.


,      RS-BA1? ,    IP       .       ?    ,      ? ?    CW ?

----------

sergdoc

----------


## ua5aa

//c 30.12  4.01  ,  1.0 ,     ( 550  ).  ,            .   .. ( .) ,     -  UNICOM.  -       TeamViewer (        ),    .,   UNICOM    ( =12),  ( .,  ),       ~220       .   ssb  0,5..1,5  (    ).       ( ).         , ..     .    ..

----------

sergdoc

----------


## RU0AJQ

> .     .


,  ,    ,

----------

K, UN7CI

----------


## R5ZQ

.  7610       .  .

----------


## RT4A

> .  7610       .  .


   ?   ?

----------


## R5ZQ

> ?   ?


   .

----------

cimos

----------


## R8DR

2032 ?
      ...

----------

,    ,      ,                 .

----------


## R7KD

,         ?

----------


## DL5EAH

http://www.funkwelle.com/download/fr...fuer-icom-7300

----------

ua5aa

----------


## RA1AFS



----------

DL5EAH

----------


## francuavhf

> ,         ?


   ,     ,     ?

----------


## EU1KY

*R9FEB*, Win4Icom  RS-BA,             ,   com0com  VSPE. ,   RTS/DTR,   PTT   CW   CAT-,      (JTDX  WSJT-X ).    Win4Icom    .

----------

R9FEB

----------


## ra3gn

PA       .

----------

SVd2004

----------


## ra3gn

.

----------


## ua3rmb

,  .

----------


## ua3qfy

> SVd2004,       ,    ,      ,    !!!


   .
.

----------


## ua3qfy

> ,  ,    TX INHIBIT.


 ?

----------


## rn3ox

> ?


   ,  .

----------


## rn3ox

> ,   .


    KENWOOD,  7300,   ,   . :Razz:

----------


## rk3tv

*ua3qfy*,   ?    ?        ?

----------


## ua3rmb

?       transmit,    .  .

----------


## ua3qfy

> *ua3qfy*,   ?    ?        ?


INRAD     .
     .
   .

----------


## ua3qfy

,   .
     ?

----------


## SVd2004

.
           ,   TX ?

----------

R7MU, SVd2004

----------


## RA2FKD

IC-7300   .   .
    19 " " . 19-3 (161) " ". 
 16,   12.
     A7292-4EX-11a.
https://disk.yandex.ru/i/f3BT_-MjeUMuPw

----------

alex1965, R2DSC, r7kko, rk3tv, RU0AJQ, Samurai, SVd2004, ua3qfy, ua5aa, UN7CI, UX3IW

----------

